#  Alternativmedizin >   1. Internationaler Kongress für Theomedizin >

## J.Lehnert

*Herzlich Willkommen,*  Die Gesundheit ist das höchste Gute des Menschen. Die Mehrheit der Menschen auf unserer Erde befindet sich auf der Suche danach. Die Theomedizin baut die Brücke zwischen Schulmedizin, Alternativmedizin, der Wissenschaft und bioenergetischem Heilen. Ziel des 1. Internationalen Kongresses für Theomedizin ist es, den Hilfe suchenden die Möglichkeit zu geben, sowohl neue Methoden als auch Methoden, die neu erscheinen, in Wahrheit jedoch sehr alt sind und seit Menschengedenken hocheffektiv wirken, kennen zu lernen. Die Theomedizin ist die sanfte Medizin für Körper, Geist und Seele. Ihr Ansatz ist deshalb tiefgehender, denn sie begreift die Krankheit nicht allein als Symptom des rein Körperlichen, sondern vielmehr als einen Ausdruck des menschlichen Leidens auf seelischer und geistiger Ebenen. Unser Kongress wird am Freitag, den 13. April in der Messe Dresden mit einer Meditation für den Frieden aller Menschen dieses Planeten feierlich eröffnet. Zu dieser Meditation laden wir alle Menschen, gleich welcher Religion, Kultur, Weltanschauung oder sozialem Hintergrund ein, zusammen für die Stärkung der Liebe und des Friedens zwischen den Menschen und natürlich auf unserem wunderschönen Planeten zu meditieren. Alle drei Kongresstage sind vollgefüllt mit interessanten Themen, die Sie in den Kongresssälen Viktoria-Saal, Hippokrates-Saal und Konfuzius-Saal kennen lernen können Im Paracelsus-Saal wir die Patientenstudie durchgeführt.   Die Theomedizin nimmt sich deshalb des Menschen als Ganzes an, und strebt für ihn und mit ihm nach Linderung und Heilung auf allen Ebenen. Die hochkarätigen Referenten aus den Bereichen Medizin, Naturwissenschaften, Theologie, Biomeditation etc. werden das Programm gestalten, bereichern und abrunden, denn so werden die Besucher mit Ihrer Hilfe die Synergieeffekte der verschiedenen Wissenschaftsbereiche für das Thema Gesundheit für sich nutzbar machen können.   Während des Kongresses wird eine einmalige Studie mit 100 Probanden, die schulmedizinisch austherapiert sind und als unheilbar gelten, durchgeführt. Es werden Patienten mit schwerem Asthma, chronischer Bronchitis, mit verschiedenen Gelenk- und Wirbelsäulenerkrankungen - darunter auch Bandscheibenvorfälle - gesucht.  Wenn Sie zu dieser Gruppe gehören, können Sie sich bei uns als Proband anmelden. In diesem Falle ist der Eintritt zum Kongress und natürlich alle Bioenergetischen Heilmeditationen kostenfrei. Anmeldung und weitere Infos:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Herr Lehnert, 
herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum. Ich hoffe Sie erfreuen uns auch weiterhin mit Ihrer Anwesenheit? Oder gilt das nur für diesen ein Thread hier?
Dresden ist nicht weit von mir, aber ich gehöre nicht zu denjenigen, die unheilbar krank sind, gottseidank.
Aber einige unserer User wird es bestimmt interessieren. 
Ich hingegen setze immer noch alle Hoffnung in die Schulmedizin.
Wie sind Sie denn auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden?

----------


## J.Lehnert

*Liebe Lucy,* 
 Ihr Forum wurde mir von einem guten Freund empfohlen, der sich im Internet  sehr gut auskennt. 
 Der Kongress wendet sich übrigens nicht ausschließlich an Kranke oder Hilfe  Suchende, sondern gleichermassen auch an Ärzte, Heilpraktiker und Therapeuten,  die Anregungen für ihre Arbeit suchen. Er ist auch für alle diejenigen gedacht,  die etwas für den Erhalt ihrer Gesundheit tun möchten, und dabei ganzheitliche  Methoden nutzen möchten. Natürlich ist die Bandbreite der Themen unsrer  Referenten so groß, dass man dies in einer kurzen Antwort kaum wiedergeben kann.  Wenn Sie an unserem Kongress, denn hier werden auch viele Schulmediziner  anwesend sein, doch Interesse haben sollten, werden Sie hier sicher auch viele  Anregungen für sich finden können. Manchmal kennt man auch jemandem, der hilfe  gebrauchen kann. Wir führen z.B eine Patientenstudie mit austherapierten  Schmerzpatienten durch. An der Studie können auch Menschen mit Asthma oder  chronischer Bronchitis teilnehmen. Wir untersuchen z.B in einem bisher  einmaligen wissenschaftlichen Test die Auswirkungen von positiven und negativen  Gedanken auf den energetischen Zustand von Wasser und die Auswirkung auf  Pflanzenkeime.Es gibt sehr viel interessanten auf unserem Kongress zu entdecken,  was vielleicht auch zum Nachdenken anregen kann.
 Herzlichen Dank für Ihr Interesse und Ihre Frage 
 Herzliche Grüße, Jörg Lehnert
 Mitglied des Kongresskomitees

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Jörg, (ich sag einfach mal du, hier wird sich geduzt :-) 
danke für deine antwort. aber wie gesagt, ich bin nur patient und habe auch net soviel ahnung von medizin. und meine krankheitsgeschichte, die du in meinem profil ersehen kannst, ist nicht so tragisch. komme mit schulmedizin sehr gut zu recht, lehne aber alternativen natürlich nicht ab.
trotzdem, diesmal ist es nichts für mich, aber vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar andere interessierte.

----------


## Teetante

*Hi zusammen! 
Wäre vielleicht schön, nachdem dieser Kongreß nun so umworben wurde, wenn wir danach auch noch etwas von der Sache hören würden! 
Ansonsten denke ich, kann jeder Interessierte auf die Homepage gehen, die Herr Lehnert angegeben hat und wir brauchen das Thema hier nicht weiter zu vertiefen.  
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Andrea, dem schließe ich mich an.  :Zwinker:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Forumsangehörige,  
hier einige Informationen zum 1. Theomedzinischen Kongress am vergangenen Wochenende in Dresden: 
Diese Veranstaltung, die sich mit Hilfe akademischer Begrifflichkeit und einer entsprechende Auswahl an Dozenten auf einen wissenschaftlichen Anspruch beruft, ist nichts anderes als eine Werbe- und Marketingveranstaltung für ein ESOTERISCHES HEILVERFAHREN, nämlich der Biomeditation der Biosense/Philippi-Organisation. 
Und wenn schon nicht das Programm dieses Kongresses die Veranstaltung als Selbstdarstellungsplattform für Esoteriker entlarvt, die Auswahl der "Referenten" erledigt das ganz sicher.   
 Die Figur Rainer Holbe.   
Dieses Person - in seiner Biographie auf der Homepage der Veranstaltung als integer Journalist, TV-Größe und Buchautor dargestellt - wurde 1990, als er in einem seiner Machwerke den 1987 an einem Krebsleiden verstorbenen Hans Rosenthal  karmisch wirkenden Untaten in früheren Leben bezichtigte, von seinem damaligen Arbeitgeber RTL fristlos entlassen. 
Holbe hatte ein Buch geschrieben, worin er Mitteilungen angeblicher Geistwesen "weitergab": Rosenthal, heißt es dort, sei in einem seiner vorherigen Leben ein Dieb gewesen, in einem anderen habe er gar zehn Menschen umgebracht. Das Krebsleiden erklärte Holbe, sei Strafe aus früheren Inkarnationen und außerdem habe Rosenthal damit auch für sein jüdisches Volk gebüßt. (Buße für - mit dieser Aussage ganz in finsterster katholischer Tradition stehend - die Kreuzigung von Jesus Christus.)   
Dass Holbe bei SAT1 weiterhin seine Meinung der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren durfte -und dabei für nicht wenige Stars der Esoterik-Szene umfangreich Sendezeit bereitstellte - wirft einen beängstigenden Blick auf die politische Indifferenz der "Privaten".   
Es zeigt auch, dass die Esoterik-Szene entweder auf dem rechten Auge blind ist, oder - um die Reinkarnationsidee nicht allzu sehr in Veruf zu bringen - sich lieber auf dem Klo einschließt und  dort - wie Goethes Zauberlehrling - sich haareraufend fragt, wie man die schmuddelbraunen Geister, die man beschwor, unauffällig wohl wieder los wird; und dann, ähnlich wie bei Goethe, doch auf irgendeinen Meister wartet, der das Problem erledigt. So einer ist allerdings ist nicht in Sicht.          
Erstaunlich ist nur, dass eigentlich reputierliche Wissenschaftler, wie beispielsweise die Theologin Dr. Ceming, sich nicht zu schade sind, mit derart anrüchigen Gestalten gemein zu machen. Sind die nur naiv, geht´s da wohl um die Kohle oder ist´s nur die Faszination der großen Bühne?   
Wenn man sich dann mit dieser Therapie, als deren Begründer sich der Herr Philippi bezeichnet, der auch Ehrenpräsident der Europäische Gesellschaft für Bioenergetik Extrasens e.V. und Initiator der 1. Theomedizinischen Kongresses ist, etwas näher zu beschäftigt, trifft man auf erstaunliche und erschreckende Aspekte:    
Auf der Website des og. Vereins konnte ich folgende Erklärung zu Herrn Philippi und seiner Erfindung  "Biomeditation" lesen:    _Zitat 1 ) Jeder Mensch hat seinen eigenen Zugang zu seiner Gesundheit. Um sie zu verbessern und aufzubauen, beginnt der eine damit, Sport, Fitness oder Wellness zu treiben, der andere ernährt sich nach verschiedenen Diäten und der dritte verändert seinen Lebensstil oder seine Gedankenmuster, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen.  
Das bedeutet, dass jeder Mensch im Bewusstsein der Verantwortung für seine eigene Gesundheit versucht, etwas in sich zu verändern. Und diejenigen, denen das gelungen ist, stellen zu ihrer eigenen Überraschung fest, dass die Krankheiten vergehen, ohne dass man sie bekämpft hat. Doch bevor das geschieht, muss natürlich ein Impuls vorhanden sein. Unter Impuls verstehe ich dabei eine Information oder eine Botschaft, die von innen oder außen kommen kann.  
Die Biomeditation ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten und Methoden, die eigene Gesundheit zu stabilisieren. Sie ist eine relativ neue und hocheffektive Form der Aktivierung der Selbstheilungskräfte des Organismus. Durch sie werden das Immunsystem, der Stoffwechsel und das Nervensystem entscheidend aktiviert und gestärkt. Und was noch wichtiger ist: Es wird die fehlende, positive Bioinformation übertragen, die die Blockade auflöst.  
Zitat2 ) Die Bioenergie und die Bioinformation aktivieren gleichzeitig die Abwehrkräfte des Organismus und stärken das Immunsystem, den Stoffwechsel und das Nervensystem. Im körperlichen Bereich arbeitet die Bioenergie auf der molekularen Ebene und reinigt dabei jede einzelne Zelle, denn jede Zelle hat ihre eigenen Energiebahnen und Kanäle. Ebenso wie jede Zelle über ihre Blutbahnen mit Nährstoffen versorgt wird. Gift- und Schlackenstoffe durch entsprechende Bahnen entsorgt werden, werden der energetische Schmutz und die Blockaden über die Energiebahnen entsorgt. Diese Energiebahnen und die sie durchfließenden Energien sind für das menschliche Auge unsichtbar, obwohl sie bereits wissenschaftlich erforscht wurden. Wenn die Bioenergie richtig geleitet wird, befreit sie alle Organe, Körperteile, das gesamte Gewebe und die Knochen, denn für die Bioenergie es keine Hindernisse. Sie durchfließt und durchströmt das gesamte Meridiansystem des Körpers, das energetische Skelett des Menschen und baut dabei alle Blockaden ab. Der Körper kann sich nur dann von seinen Krankheiten befreien, wenn die Blockaden beseitigt sind, die diese Krankheit verursacht haben.  
Zitat 3 ) Sich von einer Krankheit zu befreien, bedeutet noch lange nicht, dass der Mensch wirklich gesund wird. Erst wenn man sich selbst gefunden hat, kann man gesund werden. Erst wenn die Seele von Angst befreit ist, der Geist nicht mehr von Unsicherheiten und Zweifeln gefesselt und der Körper frei von Blockaden ist, können wir in Wirklichkeit genesen. Es gibt keine unheilbaren Krankheiten – es gibt nur unheilbare Menschen.  
Zitat 4 )  Meine Methode habe ich durch meine angeborene Gabe der Hellsichtigkeit und der Fähigkeit zu heilen, entdeckt und entwickeln können. In dieser Methode sind Bestandteile der Heilkunst der alten Kelten, Chinesen und Inder eingeflochten. In ihr sind selbstverständlich auch die wichtigsten Grundlagen Glaube, Liebe und Hoffnung eingefügt, auf deren Basis bereits Jesus Christus geheilt hat. Zu diesen drei wichtigen Grundlagen habe ich als vierten nur noch die Geduld eingebracht._   _Zitat 5 )   Alles Schwarze und Böse 
das in mich hineingegangen ist, 
vor meiner Geburt und nach meiner Geburt,  bis zum heutigen Tage, 
all dies muss mich jetzt verlassen, 
und dorthin zurückgehen, 
woher es gekommen ist, 
Amen  Mit Hilfe dieses Gebets ruft der Meditierende in sich selbst die Information auf, dass seine Blockaden ihn verlassen müssen. Dadurch, dass diese Information durch das Bewusstsein und das Unterbewusstsein wirkt und der Meditierende mit der göttlichen Kraft verbunden ist, verlassen ihn bereits bis zu 80 Prozent der verschiedenen, ursprünglichen energetischen Blockaden. Der Körper benötigt natürlich etwas mehr Zeit, um sich zu regenerieren._  
Es ist das Gleiche, dass schon Dutzende von selbsternannten Heilern, Propheten und Quasigöttliche vor Philippi erzählt haben. Es ist die übliche esoterische Verwurstung von geklauten Ideen, es ist der übliche alte, saure Wein in neuen Schläuchen und es ist ein weiterer Nachweis dafür, dass es in der gesamten "alternativen Medizin" (obwohl es mir schwer fällt, in diesem Zusammenhang den Begriff Medizin zu verwenden) niemals jemanden gelungen ist, etwas wirklich Neues zu entwickeln.   
Wie komme ich zu dieser Feststellung:  
So, wie es sich für mich darstellt, besteht das theoretische Fundament von Herrn Philippis Biomeditation - die von ihrem Wesen her im weitesten Sinne den körperbezogenen Psychotherapien zuzuordnen ist - aus Elementen der Orgontherapie Wilhem Reichs bzw. aus weiterentwickelten Ansätzen von Gerda Boysen oder Alexander Lowen, in denen davon ausgegangen wird, dass aufgrund eines Mangels an frühkindlicher Triebbefriedigung sich Panzerungen und Blockaden im menschlichen Organismus aufbauen, die den Fluss der Lebensenergie verhindern, und  - in der Urform der Therapie - zu psychischen Störungen führten, in den Weiterentwicklungen aber auch als ursächlich für alle möglichen (psychosomatischen) Krankheitsbildern bis hin zu Krebs angesehen wurden.  
(Für diese These spricht beispielsweise das Gebet aus Zitat 5 )  
Das Ziel, die Panzerungen und Blockaden aufzulösen, wird je nach therapeutischem Ansatz durch theatralisch-agressives Ausgagieren der Patienten (Schreie, Attackieren von Gegenständen etc.) erreicht, und/oder durch körperliche Intervention des Therapeuten, der durch Druck auf Köperteile in Verbindung mit bestimmten Atemtechniken hilft, die Panzerung zu sprengen.  
Dabei begegnet der Patient seinen verdrängten (krankmachenden) Frustration, die nach Meinung Reichs ihre Ursache in der Angst vor "verbotenen Gefühlen" hat.  
(Die hier nicht zitierten Techniken in der Biomeditation - u.a. definierte Handposition auf dem Körper des Klienten- lassen im Hinblick auf deren  Begründung kaum einen Zweifel zu, dass Philippis in seinem Therapiekonzept analoge Techniken zur Körperarbeit der Orgontherapie verwendet. Weitere Informationen dazu auf der Website der Philippi-Organisation. ) Dass Reichs Therapieansatz mittlerweile als absurd gilt, hat die esoterische Szene allerdings nicht davon abgehalten, sie als Grundlage für eine Vielzahl von "alternativen" Heilverfahren zu übernehmen.   
Zu den Ansätzen von Reich (et al.) addiert sich das Meridian-System der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin, die energetischen Vorstellungen des Hinduismus, des Buddhismus und des Taoismus und einiger auf diesen Vorstellungen aufbauenden esoterischen Heilsystemen (Reiki, Pranaheilen etc.), sowie eine naiv-mystische Gottesvorstellung. Außerdem spielt das Karma eine Rolle. Auch hier muss festgestellt werden, dass es sich um Welterklärungsmodelle handelt, die sich mit einem aufgeklärten wissenschaftlich verifizierten Weltbild nicht in Übereinstimmung zu bringen sind.   
Die Krone des Ganzen ist letztlich die Feststellung Philippis, dass er - neben seiner Hellsichtigkeit - auch die Weisheit besessen hat, zu erkennen, dass der christliche Heilungs-Ethik, die auf Glaube, Liebe und Hoffnung basiert, noch die Geduld als vierte Eigenschaft fehlt (Zitat 4).   
Insgesamt haben wir damit alle "üblichen Verdächtigen" beisammen:   
1. Ein zirkuläres Denksystem, dessen inhaltliche Konsistenz nur haltbar ist, wenn unbewiesene, unbeweisbare und/oder definitiv falsche Paradigmen als "wahr" vorausgesetzt werden. Als da u.a. wären: Das Meridian-System;  die Existenz einer kosmischen (feinstofflichen) Energiequelle; die Annahme möglicher Blockaden eines nichtmateriellen Energiesystems im menschlichen Organismus; die Annahme, bestimmte Energien könnten durch Heiler zugeführt und gelenkt werden; die Annahme, dass alle Krankheit auf Störungen des Bewusstsein beruhen; die Annahme, dass alle Krankheiten heilbar sind;    
2. Die Autapotheose eines Mannes, der sich völlig ungeniert mit "übermenschlichen" Attributen schmückt, um damit die Relevanz seiner Methode zu bekräftigen und sich der irdischen Kritik zu entziehen. Dazu gehört auch die Benennung von "Wundern", die dem Mann zu zuschreiben sind.    
3. Die Schaffung einer Adepten-Gemeinschaft (Biosense), die des Meisters Botschaft in die Welt trägt. Der gewollt elitäre Charakter des schon weiter oben erwähnten Vereins ergibt sich dadurch, dass die Mitgliedschaft in diesem Verein an eine Ausbildung zum "Bioenergetiker Extrasense" gekoppelt ist. Außerdem sind die Leitungsstrukturen des Vereins so angelegt, dass sämtliche Entscheidungen durch den Präsidenten allein gefällt werden können, also die für Sekten typische, undemokratische Entscheidungshierarchie vorliegt.     
4. Die konsequente Verdiesseitung des Jenseitigen, d. h. die Darstellung metaphysischer Vorstellung als erlebbare Realität. Damit verbunden ist die Ansicht, mit religiösen Vorstellungen und Ritualen naturgesetzlich gesteuerte Prozesse beherrschen zu können.     
 5. Offensichtliche finanzielle Interessen und ein auf Gewinn angelegter Geschäftsbetrieb unter dem Deckmantel altruistischer Motive.    
All das zusammen ist ein allzu typisches Beispiel für den eklatanten Missbrauch des menschlichen Bedürfnisses nach Integrität, weil - mangels Plausibilität und Belegbarkeit der Methoden - außer durch einen möglichen Placebo-Effekt definitiv keine Heilsleistungen zu erwarten sind, bewertet man das Therapiekonzept schon alleine mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand.   
Besonders schlimm ist allerdings der Zynismus, der sich hinter dem Satz  "_Es gibt keine unheilbaren Krankheiten – es gibt nur unheilbare Menschen" versteckt,_
und die ganze menschenverachtende Perfidie, die  solchen Denkwahnsystemen stets zu eigen ist, klar zeigt: Wer stirbt oder leidet, hatte keine Krankheit, sondern war ein unheilbarer=schlechter Mensch.  
Pianoman 
Ps.: Herr Lehnert, von dem der erste Eintrag zum Thema stammt, ist übrigens einer der engster Mitarbeiter Philippis, der in der Öffentlichkeit für Biosense auftritt, weil die Person Victor Philippi mehr als umstritten ist.

----------


## lucy230279

@pianoman, 
vielen dank für die ausführliche beschreibung. wie kommst du zu solchen erkenntnissen? warst du beim kongress dabei? oder beschäftigst du dich schon länger damit? 
ich möchte dich trotzdem darum bitten, mit subjektiven beleidigenden äußerungen vorsichtig umzugehn, wenn du personen namentlich benennst.

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Pianoman, 
zuerst mal herzlich willkommen im Forum  :shy_flower:  . 
Du hast dir gleich mit deinem ersten Beitrag eine Wahnsinnsarbeit gemacht, wie ich finde. Da du dich so gut auskennst mit den div. Therapien und auch den Leuten, die dahinter stehen, beschäftigst du dich wohl schon länger mit solchen Themen.  
Ich für meinen Teil hab das Ganze mit meinen von Herzen gepflegten Vorurteilen schon gleich beim lesen von J. Lehnerts Beitrag als Blödsinn abgetan, soll doch jeder machen, was er will. Aber natürlich kann man auch nie genug davor warnen, es gibt genug Menschen, die sich an jeden Strohhalm klammern, dabei fließt dann zumindest reichlich Geld... 
Im Gegensatz dazu glaube bzw. weiß ich um die wohltuende Wirkung von alternativer Medizin, (Naturheilkunde, Homöopathie, TCM oder Meditation), aber ohne all den spirituellen Zauber drumherum.  
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Pianoman

Nun Lucy,    es bieten sich mehrere Antworten auf Deine Fragen an:    Zum Beispiel, dass ich wegen meines beruflichem Backgrounds in der Lage bin, natur- und geisteswissenschaftliche Theorien angemessen zu begutachten.  Oder, dass ich der Auffassung bin, dass erkrankte Menschen ein grundsätzliches Anrecht auf eine seriöse, wissenschaftlich bestätigte Therapie haben; vor allem dann, wenn aufgrund einer möglicherweise eingeschränkten Urteilsfähigkeit die Gefahr besteht, dass Patienten Scharlatanen in die Hand geraten, deren Verantwortungsgefühl beim eigenen Kontostand endet.   Vielleicht auch, dass ich mit Sorge Entwicklungen beobachte, die darin bestehen,  irrationale Welterklärungen mit allen Mittel satisfaktionsfähig zu machen, um sie letztlich gewinnbringend unters naive Volk zu bringen. Man trifft dabei auf raffinierte Demagogie, auf offensichtliche Lügen, auf wilde Phantastereien; und - vor allem anderen  auf eine erschreckende Geschichtsvergessenheit. Und genau so werden die erprobten Techniken einer aufgeklärten Wissenschaftlichkeit vollkommen ignoriert.   Ziel ist es, mit diesen Methoden den Unterschied zwischen Rationalismus und Irrationalismus aufzuheben und Wahrheit zu einer Frage des subjektiven Geschmacks zu machen.  Anders ausgedrückt: Wahrheit soll eine Frage individueller und subjektiver Weltsichten werden und damit beliebig sein. Wenn Wahrheit aber beliebig ist, ist sie keine Wahrheit mehr.  Die (eigentlich unerträgliche) Folgeerscheinung einer Subjektivierung der Wahrheit ist die Situation, dass gleichzeitig mehrere Wahrheiten existieren können, die sich in der Regel gegenseitig widersprechen.  Dabei definiert sich doch Wahrheit (objektiv) durch Überprüfbarkeit.  Demnach sind das eigentliche Problem also die Entscheidungskriterien für Wahrheit. Diese Entscheidungskriterien bedürfen des Intersubjektivismus, also der Nachvollziehbarkeit der Argumentation unabhängig von der subjektiven Denkposition. Ist diese denkpositionsübergreifende Übereinstimmung über die Methoden und Mittel der Wahrheitsfindung nicht mehr gewährleistet, kann man, um es ganz simpel auszudrücken, nicht mehr entscheiden, was richtig oder falsch ist.   Die Kritik an Philippis Ansätzen besteht auch in erster Linie darin, dass seine Ansätze sich jeder wisenschaftlichen Überprüfung entziehen. Schon allein deshalb, weil die Theorien sämtlichst zirkulär sind, also schon auf unbewiesen/unbeweisbaren Axiomen aufbauen.  Die Frage, ob ich beim Kongress war, muß ich verneinen. Allerdings habe ich schon anderere Veranstaltung - auf denen auch die Vertreter von Biosense augetreten sind - besucht. Außerdem beschäftige ich mich umfänglich mit den Apologeten verschiedener "komplementärmedizinischer" Methoden.    Im übrigen bin ich nicht der Auffassung, dass ich jemanden beleidigt habe.  Einen Antisemiten als solchen zu benennen, ist genau so legitim, wie einen Scharlantan, Quacksalber oder Kurpfuscher als eben solchen zu bezeichnen.   Amoralität besteht allerdings darin, menschliche Notlagen auszunutzen.   Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

> Im übrigen bin ich nicht der Auffassung, dass ich jemanden beleidigt habe.  Einen Antisemiten als solchen zu benennen, ist genau so legitim, wie einen Scharlantan, Quacksalber oder Kurpfuscher als eben solchen zu bezeichnen.   Amoralität besteht allerdings darin, menschliche Notlagen auszunutzen.   Pianoman

 Hallo Pianoman,  
erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 
Dem Zitat oben schließe ich mich zu 100 und mehr Prozenten an, vielen Dank auch für Deine sehr ausführlichen Beiträge zu dem Thema "Herr Lehnert, Herr Philippi und Co.". 
Gruß, Smurf

----------


## lucy230279

@pianoman, 
ich habe auch noch keine direkten beleidigungen erkennen können, ich hätt sie sonst schon gelöscht. :Smiley:  
keine bange, war nicht bös gemeint, aber dies ist ein wahrlich heikles thema und manchmal redet man sich da einfach in rage. 
danke für deine ausführliche antwort, ich glaube, dass viele der user hier, mich eingeschlossen, deiner meinung sind. 
aber letztendlich hat man ja rechtlich doch kaum möglichkeiten so etwas zu unterbinden, oder?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Pianoman 
Danke für die sehr differenzierte Analyse.  :Zwinker:  
 Und natürlich auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo mänchen oder besser: Hallo Ute,  
zuerst ein Dankeschön für die freundliche Begrüßung. 
Was mich aber insgesamt wundert, ist Deine Feststellung, zwar die Bionmeditation abzulehnen, dann aber - quasi im gleichen Atemzug -Deine positive Haltung zu anderen (esoterisch-alternativen) Heilverfahren zu erklären. Diese Haltung ist für mich deshalb nur schwer nachvollziehbar, weil zumindest zwei der genannten Verfahren - die Homöopathie und die TCM - mehr oder weniger auf den gleichen Annahmen beruhen, die auch in der Biomeditation zu finden sind. 
(Die Begriffe Naturheilkunde und Meditation verfügen über soviel Definitionsspielraum, dass eine eindeutige Bewertung erst möglich ist, wenn man sich über die Inhalte einig ist.)  
Um die enge Verwandschaft von Homöopathie/TCM mit bioenergetischen Verfahren wie der Biomediation zu verdeutlichen, schreibe ich Dir einige Sätze zu den von Dir genannten Verfahren; und ich erlaube mir in diesem Zusammenhang den Hinweis, dass eine normative Kraft des Faktischen existiert, auf die ich mich beziehe. 
Insoweit verkündige ich hier keine subjektive Meinung, sondern rekapituliere Sachverhalte, die sich aus wohlbestätigtem Hintergrundwissen und aus der täglichen Lebensrealität ergeben.   *Homöopathie*  
Bei allen Diskussionen über das Für und Wider der Hahnemannschen Theorien gibt es Fakten, die nicht dem Diskurs unterliegen; weil sie sich mit unserer Welt, wie wir sie kennen, einfach nicht vereinbaren lassen:   *1. Das simile-Prinzip beruht auf einem interpretatorischem Irrtum.* 
Es ist nie - trotz zahlreicher, auch zeitnaher Versuche - gelungen, den Hahnemannschen Versuch *nur ein einziges Mal* mit dem historischen Ergebnis zu wiederholen. Chinin erzeugt kein Fieber. Weder bei Kranken noch bei Gesunden. 
Es ist nie gelungen, durch die Anwendung des simile-Prinzips ein Medikament zu finden, dass in der Medizin eine Bedeutung außerhalb der Homöopathie hätte. Es kann aber nicht sein, das ein wirksames Medikament nur Homöopathie-Gläubige heilt.   *2. Die Hochpotenzen der Homöopathie lassen sich mit Leben (im biologischen Sinne) nicht vereinbaren* 
Bei allen biochemischen und biophysikalischen Prozesse, die in den Zellen eines Lebewesens ablaufen, sind spezifische molekulare Interaktionen grundlegend für die Steuerung der verschiedensten Vorgänge. Voraussetzung dafür ist, dass bestimmte Moleküle zeitlich befristet in einer bestimmten Konzentration an einem bestimmten Ort präsent sind, an entsprechenden Bindungsstellen innerhalb der Zellen oder an deren Oberfläche binden und damit Folgereaktionen auslösen. 
Ohne diese Steuerungsreaktionen ist Leben undenkbar. 
Hätte Wasser (als Lösungsmittel) nun die Fähigkeit, Stoffe oder deren geistige Abbilder, durch Schüttel (nicht Rühren) aufzunehmen und deren Wirkungenspotential noch zu verstärken, würde das bedeuten, das in jedem Schluck Trinkwasser, den wir aufnehmen, eine ungeheure Menge an Elementen und anorganischen sowie organischen Verbindungen (oder deren Abbilder) vorhanden wäre, und jederzeit für jede mögliche biochemische Reaktion zur Verfügung stände. Schließlich fließt Wasser ja schon seit ein vielen millionen Jahren auf unserem Planeten von Ort zu Ort und wird geschüttelt und geschüttelt und geschüttelt und geschüttelt.... 
Wenn aber - wiederum kosequent weitergedacht- alle Moleküle (oder ihre geistartigen Abbilder) überall in physiologisch wirksamen Konzentrationen vorhanden wären, könnten keine spezifischen biologischen Reaktionen mehr stattfinden. Aus die Maus. 
Da wir aber noch leben, folgt daraus, das die Homöopathie vielleicht einen Denkfehler hat, oder ?  
Deshalb an alle logischen denkenden Menschen folgende Fragen, auf deren Beantwortung ich doch gespannt bin:  
Es geht um´s simile-Prinzip:  
1. Eisenmangel lässt sich mit Eisenpräparaten behandeln, beispielsweise mit Ferro sanol (die Homöopathen versuchen das gleiche mit Ferrum metallicum D10-D15).  
Bei Anwendung des simile-Prinzips müßte dann die Aufnahme von Eisenpräparaten durch Gesunde zum Eisenmangel und dadurch ausgelösste Erkrankungen wie Anämie führen. Passiert aber nicht.  
Warum nicht?  
2. Blei ruft bei gesunden Menschen durch Störung der Blutfarbstoff- u. Erythrozyten-bildung (Hemmung des Eiseneinbaus in Porphyrin bzw. der Bildung der Nucleoproteide) Anämie hervor. 
Setzt man Blei nach dem simile-Prinzip als Medikament ein, zeigt Blei allerdings bei der Behandlung einer Anämie (außer mehr Anämie) keinerlei therapeutische Wirkung.  
Warum nicht?    *Traditionelle chinesische Medizin* 
Hauptgedanke der TCM ist das Vorhandensein eines universellen Energiesystems unterhalb der molekularen Ebene, für das im menschlichen Organismus Strukturen (Chakren, Meridiane) vorliegen. Krankheiten entstehe durch Blockade dieser Strukturen, Heilung ist die Beseitigung dieser Blockaden. 
Die Energie ist selbst mit genauesten Messverfahren nicht nachweisbar, aber angeblich zu biochemischen Interaktion fähig. Die Strukturen sind mit selbst mit Hilfe der genauesten Elektronenmikroskope, die heute in der Lage sind, einzelne Atome abbzubilden, nicht nachweisbar.  
Abgesehen von der Frage, warum im Reich des Feinstofflichen überhaupt solche Strukturen wie Meridiane benötigt werden, da diese Energie per definition 
angeblich überall zu finden ist, und deshalb auch nicht blockiert werden kann, interessiert vor allem die Frage nach der Schnittstelle zwischen materieller (grobstofflicher) und immaterieller (feinstofflicher) Welt. 
Wo und durch welche anatomische Strukturen die Energie aus den Meridianen auf die molekulare Ebene fließen, konnte bisher weder nachvollziehbar noch schlüssig erklärt werden. Und wie muß man sich die biochemische Wechselwirkung der feinstofflichen Energie vorstellen? Oder erfolgt eine Umwandlung?  
Aber diese technischen Fragen stellen sich wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht, wenn man die Entwicklung der TCM betrachtet und dabei feststellt, dass Meridiane und andere Artefakte der historischen fernöstlichen Medizin die Ergebnisse simplen Analogie-Denkens sind. 
Betrachtet man das Meridian-System aus historischer Sichtweise, so ist festzustellen, dass die Einführung in die chinesische Heilkunde etwa im 8. Jahrhundert erfolgte, zum gleichen Zeitpunkt, als die chinesischen Flüsse kartografiert wurden. Da man aufgrund fehlender Anatomiekenntnisse (es war verboten, einen menschlichen Körper zum Zwecke der Obduktion zu öffnen) nichts über die Existenz von Nerven, Blut- und Lymphgefäßen wusste, orientierte man sich (da im hermeneutischen Denken Alles mit Allem verbunden ist) an den Wasseradern, die die wichtigste Versorgungsquelle für die verstreut im weiten Land lebenden Menschen waren. Das Meridian-System und die ihm zugesprochenen Versorgungsaufgaben für die menschlichen Organe sind eine schlichte Analogie zur Geographie. 
Aus naturwissenschaftlicher Sichtweise ist dann folgerichtig festzustellen, dass Chakren, genau so wie der Energiekanal entlang der Wirbelsäule und das Meridiansystem der TCM, weder elektrophysikalisch über Messergebnisse noch durch beobachtete anatomische Strukturen nachzuweisen sind. 
Im Skript einer Lehrveranstaltung zur Naturheilkunde des FBs Medizin der Ruhr-Universität Bochum stellt der Dozent deshalb lakonisch fest: [...] Die meisten dieser Punkte liegen auf den 12 Hauptleitbahnen (Meridianen), eingebettet in das Wand-lungsphasenmodell der 5 Elemente und der Organzuordnung. Die Leitbahnen sind wie Flüsse, in denen die Vitalkraft Qi fließt.  Ein anatomisches Korrelat zu diesen Bahnen gibt es nicht.  Will heißen: Du kannst so lange suchen, wie du willst, da ist nichts. (Insoweit ist es beispielsweise völlig egal, wohin man Akupunkturnadeln sticht, was die GERAC-Studie zur Wirksamkeit der Akupunktur eindeutig nachgewiesen hat.)  Deshalb noch zwei Fragen, Ute:  Welche Krankheiten wurden bei Ihnen zwar sanft aber erfolgreich durch die Homöopathie oder TCM behandelt?
Und worin liegt nach Ihrer Meinung der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen den unterschiedlichen Heilsystemen, die sämtlich in ihren Theorieansätzen nicht definierbares, nicht sichtbares, nicht fassbares, nicht messbares, nicht ... annehmen? 
Nichts für ungut,  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Sorry Ute, ich habe Dein Pseudonym falsch geschrieben.  
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

@ Pianoman: 
Du kannst Deine Beiträge hinterher immer noch verändern, einfach auf den Button "Bearbeiten" klicken rechts unten im Beitrag und schwupps, kannst Du alles ändern oder korrigieren, was Du möchtest.  
Viele Grüße, Smurf

----------


## Gerd

--+++--

----------


## Smurf

*Hallo Gerd,  
für mich hören sich in der Tat die Beiträge von Pianoman wesentlich realistischer an und auch überhaupt nicht esoterisch angehaucht, was ich von den Beiträge des Herrn Lehnert nicht behaupten kann, auch nicht von Deinem Beitrag. Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, wenn es Menschen gibt, die daran glauben, bitte sollen sie, aber es muß bitte nicht immer jeder bekehrt werden.  
Aber eigentlich schreibe ich hier nur, weil mich gerade der letzte Absatz in Deinem Beitrag sehr ärgert. 
Auch ich gehöre zu der Fraktion, Fremdwörter zu kennen und zu benutzen, ich weiß aber auch, was die von mir eingesetzten Fremdwörter bedeuten, also warum sollte ich sie nicht schreiben? Die Fremdwörter, die Pianoman benutzt in seinen Beiträgen sind schon recht spezifisch, aber man kann doch nachfragen, wenn man was nicht versteht.  
Verstehe diese Anfeindungen hier gerade nicht so ganz, denn auch vor dem letzten Absatz habe ich einige persönliche Beleidigungen rausgelesen und ich denke mal, genau dieses sollte man möglichst vermeiden bei einem Thema, an dem sich die Geister wieder scheiden und es eben auch wieder stark auseinandergehende Meinungen gibt! 
Kopfschüttelnde Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## lucy230279

@andrea, 
vielen dank für deinen beitrag. dem hab ich nix hinzuzufügen. 
@gerd, 
bitte vermeide die persönlichen angriffe pianoman gegenüber.
es werden alle meinungen respektiert, aber das ganze sollte auf einem höflichen level stattfinden!!!

----------


## Gerd

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich jemanden mit meinen Äußerungen verletzt haben sollte.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich meinen Beitrag entschärft. 
Allerdings kann ich es nicht verstehen, warum Pianoman offen Herrn Holbe als Antisemitist und Herrn Philippi als Scharlatan bezeichnen kann, ohne das dies sonst jemand hier kritisiert. 
Nebenbei bemerkt, hat die Biomeditation überhaupt nichts mit Esoterik zu tun.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo gerd, 
vielleicht hast du es übersehn, macht nix, aber ich habe auch pianoman gebeten, mit seinen äußerungen vorsichtig zu sein...

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Gerd,  
leider konnte ich Deinen Beitrag zur Theomedizin nicht lesen, kann aber aus anderen Beiträgen schließen, dass Dich die "Beleidigungen"  gegenüber Holbe und Philippi stören. 
Außerdem bist Du wohl mit der Zuordnung der Biomeditation zu den esoterischen Heilverfahren nicht einverstanden.   
Mein Kommentar dazu:   *1. Holbe* Fakt ist: Der TV-Moderator, Buchautor, UFO-Gläubige und ausgewiesener Esoteriker   Rainer Holbe verkündet in einem Buch, dass ihm ein Geistwesen diktiert haben soll (damit er es nicht selbst war), dass die Krebserkrankung des (jüdischen) TV-Moderatoren Hans Rosenthal das Ergebnis karmisch wirksamer Verfehlungen in dessen früheren Leben war. Zu anderen Zeiten soll also der Geist Rosenthals in anderen Inkarnationen Mörder oder Mitwisser an einem Mord gewesen sein.  
Na also: *Jedem das Seine!* Hier haben wir die klassische Schuldzuweisung des Antisemitismus. Und wenn, wie in Rosenthals Fall, auf Verfehlungen im    aktuellen Leben nicht zurückgegriffen werden kann, sucht man halt in früheren Leben danach. Denn dort läßt sich dann alles, aber auch wirklich alles finden, was gebraucht wird, um einen Menschen zu verunglimpfen.  
Wenn dann Holbe in seinem Buch das Geistwesen(!!!) behaupten lässt, Rosenthal würde mit seinem individuellen Leid auch die karmischen Verfehlungen des gesamten jüdischen Volkes auflösen, dann bedeutet das nicht anderes, dass hier, wie in der antisemitischen Ideologie des Dritten Reichs, eine dauerhafte Kollektivschuld des jüdischen Volkes verkündet wird; die nur mit Leid und Tod der Juden bewältigt werden kann.  
Und dieser Herr Holbe soll kein Antisemit sein ? 
Nun gut, dass ist es halt der Geist, der ihm das Buch diktiert hat.   *2. Victor Philippi* Als Scharlatan wird eine Person bezeichnet, welche vorgibt, besonderes Wissen, magische Fähigkeiten oder übernatürliche Gaben zu besitzen, was allerdings nicht den Tatsachen  entspricht, d.h. keiner wissenschaftlichen Überprüfung  standhält. 
Scharlatanerie und Quacksalberei ist in der Regel mit Geschäftsinteressen verbunden.  Heute wird Scharlatanerie vor allem dem Verkauf von Produkten und Methoden aus  der Esoterik und auf Basis von pseudowissenschaftlichen Fundamenten nachgesagt. 
Typische Wege, auf denen Scharlatane ihre Kunden finden, sind: Autoritätspersonen im Umfeld der Kunden, wie Ärzte, Heilpraktiker, aber auch z.B. Rutengänger und Wahrsager, welche die Produkte  lediglich für andere vertreiben.  Aufsuchen oder Fördern von Umfeldern, die Irrationalismus, Glauben an  magische Praktiken und übersinnliche Phänomene fördern, wie die Esoeterik-Szene.
Typische Beispiele für Produkte und Erklärungen, mit denen Scharlatanerie  betrieben wird, sind: Materialien oder Flüssigkeiten sollen mit "feinstofflichen Schwingungen"  oder "immateriellen Informationen" versehen werden und dadurch bestimmte  positive Eigenschaften bekommen.Wasser soll durch obskure Apparate in seiner Struktur ("Wassercluster") verändert  werden, wodurch sich angeblich technische und gesundheitliche Vorteile  ergeben:z.B. *Belebtes Wasser*Bestimmten Substanzen wird ein allumfassendes Spektrum positiver Wirkungen,  vom einfachen Wohlbefinden bis u.U. zur Heilung schwerer Krankheiten,  nachgesagt. Nebenwirkungen sollen nicht oder nur geringfügig auftreten. Die  Wirkungen sind wissenschaftlich nicht nachvollziehbar. Beispiele:*Schüssler- Salze, Bachblüten, Homöopathie etc. * Es sollen obskure, nicht wissenschaftlich nachweisbare Energien eingefangen,  nutzbar gemacht oder abgewehrt werden. Bei den dazu verwendeten Geräten ist eine  Funktion nicht nachvollziehbar: *Bioenergetik*
Philippi ist nicht nur Unternehmer in Sachen esoterischer Heilsverfahren, 
Philippi behauptet auch, er sei hellsichtig, er hatte oder habe Visionen, die ihm den Blick in die Zukunft ermöglich(t)en. Und er würde über die Fähgikeit des (energetischen) Heilens verfügen.  
Auf seiner Website www.biomez.de  schreibt er:    _"Es kamen nach und nach immer mehr Menschen zu mir, denen ich helfen durfte. Bald  merkte ich, dass viele Krankheiten, unter denen meine Klienten litten, in enger  Verbindung zu seelischen und geistigen Zuständen standen. Dabei war es für mich  nicht schwierig, viele Krankheiten zu beseitigen. Ich konnte doch das innere des  menschlichen Körpers gut sehen. Ich konnte sehen, in welchen Organen die  Krankheit sich befand. Ich sah, wenn Blutgefäße verkalkt oder verstopft waren.  Und wenn ich diese Bilder wahrnahm, fühlte ich mich im gleichen Moment so, als  befände ich mich im Inneren der Organe oder der Blutgefäße. Ich wurde irgendwie  ganz klein und die Organe oder Blutgefäße wurden ganz groß. Ich war dort und  befreite und reinigte die Blutgefäße aus dem Inneren heraus. Dann sah ich den  Herzmuskel. Und dort, wo ein Loch war, schweißte ich das Loch wie mit einem  Laserstrahl wieder zu. Die Bandscheibe, die durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall  zerquetscht war, wurde so hell, als ob Metall schmelzen würde, bevor sie wieder  die richtige Form annahm. Die Bilder waren natürlich so unterschiedlich, wie es  auch unterschiedliche Krankheiten gibt. Es waren faszinierende Bilder. Oft waren  sie so ähnlich wie Röntgenbilder, nur deutlicher und klarer. Und da ich dies  alles so sah, war es für mich viel einfacher, diese geistigen "Operationen"  durchzuführen." _ Ziemlich gut der Mann, was?   *3. Biomeditation* 
Auch hier ist es sinnvoll sich der Philippi-Zitate zu bedienen:  _
"Während der Biomeditation wird nur die höchste Energieform unseres Universums  weitergegeben. Das ist die Kraft und die Liebe Gottes – wir nennen sie  Bioenergie. Die Inder nennen sie Prana, die Chinesen Chi. Es ist die Kraft, die  uns das Leben erst ermöglicht. Ohne sie wäre unser Leben unvorstellbar. Nur  diese Kraft allein ist in der Lag, uns zu heilen. Eine andere Kraft kenne ich  nicht. Gott ist doch der wahre Arzt." _ Nun, wie nicht übersehbar ist, übernimmt oder vergleicht Philippi sein Energiemodell 
von und mit historischen taoistischen oder buddhistischen Weltsichten. Diese sind ganz eindeutig dem Bereich der Esoterik zuzuordnen, weil es keine naturwissenschaftlichen Nachweise für deren Existenz und deren Wirkung gibt.  
Pianoman 
Ps. Hattest Du, Gerd, mich als Esoteriker bezeichnet?  :laughter10:

----------


## ama

Die Beiträge von Pianoman ähneln sehr stark denen aus dem Forum von Ökötest.
Sollte ich mich irren, dann entschuldige bitte.
Leider wird dort keine irgendeiner alternativen Behandlung akzeptiert. Mehr möchte ich dazu nicht sagen. Ich finde nur sehr schade, wenn man den Menschen keine freie Wahl mehr lässt sich zu entscheiden.
Ich habe mir über den Kongress und die dort vorgestellte Methode meine ganz eigene Meinung gebildet.

----------


## Smurf

*@ Pianoman: 
Nee, ich glaube, Gerd hatte Dich nicht als Esoteriker bezeichnet. Aber der Beitrag von ihm war sehr esoterisch angehaucht, eben ähnlich dem des Herrn Lehnert von Seite 1 hier in diesem Thema. Wobei Gerd in seinem nicht gelöschten Beitrag hier auf dieser Seite schreibt, daß diese Biomeditation nichts mit Esoterik zu tun habe, was für mich persönlich an sich schon ein Widerspruch ist. Das ist aber wieder mal meine eigene Meinung, ich stehe solchen Sachen wie Theomedizin sehr kritisch gegenüber und kann auch nicht verstehen, daß Leute viel Geld dafür ausgeben, auch wenn diese Theomedizin vielleicht kein Geld kostet (?).  
Ich finde Deine Beiträge sehr informativ, vielen Dank dafür. An den Reaktionen auf Seite 1 nach dem Beitrag von Hr. Lehnert kannst Du sicherlich ersehen, daß hier nicht zu allem ja und amen gesagt wird.  
@ Ama: 
Ich finde es klasse, daß auch Gegner des Herrn Lehnert hier offen schreiben, halt bitte ohne gegenseitige Beleidigungen. Und wenn Pianoman auch im Forum von Ökotest schreibt, na und? Ich schreibe auch in mehreren Foren mit, bin sehr kritisch bei solchen Sachen, die für mich nach Geldmacherei aussehen und Sachen, bei denen nur die Menschen dran verdienen, die es vertreiben oder "verkünden", aber der Patient hat zum Schluß außer weniger Geld gar nichts davon.  
Du kannst glauben und Dir Deine eigene Meinung zu diesem Kongreß bilden, nichts andere tue ich doch auch, nur daß unsere beiden Meinungen nicht konform gehen. Ich möchte nur nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten bekehrt werden. Jeder soll daran glauben, woran er will, ohne immer noch weiter in diesem predigendem Ton die Menschheit z.B. von Hr. Lehnert oder von Hr. Philippi überzeugen zu wollen. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Oh, hallo ama,  
na sicher ähneln sie sich die Beiträge. Die Argumente sind nämlich die gleichen und der Autor auch. Aber auch Lehnerts Beitrag ist der gleiche, den ich im Ökotest Forum gefunden habe. Denn dort wie hier hat der Herr Lehnert ein Forum als Werbeplattform für die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Biosense-Organistation bzw. Philippi Wellness -Institut genutzt.       
Aber, ama,  ich freue mich nun über die Gelegeheit, mit jemanden zu sprechen, der auf dem Kongress war. Deshalb, nicht jammern über das Unverständnis der rationalen Fraktion, sondern überzeugen !
Hier, im Ökotest Forum oder sonst wo.  Nur überzeugen.   
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Ich wollte dich mit meinem Beitrag nicht angreifen.
Mich halt die Art der Diskussion dort sehr zu denken gegeben. Es ist in einem Forum wichtig das man sich vernünftig unterhalten kann nicht angegriffen wird, wenn man seine Meinung äußert. 
Wenn en mensch meint alternative Heilungsachen in Betracht zu ziehen, wei er von der medizinischen Seiten her enttäuscht ist, dann soll man ihn lassen.
Leider werden dort alle Heilpraktiker usw. als Scharlatane abgekanzelt und Menschen die alternativ oder esoterisch orientiert sind als dumm abgestempelt. 
Das finde ich sehr schade.
Ich schreibe ja das es nicht unbdingt etwas mit pianoman zu tun haben muss. Klar kann jeder in so vielen Foren schreiben wie er will.  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Ama,  
ich habe es auch nicht unbedingt als Angriff auf mich gelesen, ich habe halt auch nur eine ganz andere Meinung als Du zu diesem Thema.  
Ich verteufel auch nicht alle Heilpraktiker als Scharlatane, um Himmels Willen nein, aber es gibt halt überall schwarze Schafe. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Ich wollte dich mit meinem Beitrag nicht angreifen.
Mich halt die Art der Diskussion dort sehr zu denken gegeben. Es ist in einem Forum wichtig das man sich vernünftig unterhalten kann nicht angegriffen wird, wenn man seine Meinung äußert. 
Wenn en mensch meint alternative Heilungsachen in Betracht zu ziehen, wei er von der medizinischen Seiten her enttäuscht ist, dann soll man ihn lassen.
Leider werden dort alle Heilpraktiker usw. als Scharlatane abgekanzelt und Menschen die alternativ oder esoterisch orientiert sind als dumm abgestempelt. 
Das finde ich sehr schade.
Ich schreibe ja das es nicht unbdingt etwas mit pianoman zu tun haben muss. Klar kann jeder in so vielen Foren schreiben wie er will.  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
@Pianoman: Ja ich habe auch gesehen das sich Herr Lehnert im Ökotestforum geäußert hat.
Ich schrieb das ich mir meine eigene Meinung über diese Sache gebildet habe, nicht das ich auf dem Kongress war.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
es las sich so, als hätten Sie den Kongress besucht.  Schade.  
Zur Diskussion über die Fähigkeiten der "alternativen Heilverfahren", die jemand nutzt, weil  er/sie von der "Hochschulmedizin" (ich halte den Begriff für angemessener als Schulmedizin) enttäuscht ist, bleibt mir bei solchen pauschalen Äußerungen, wie  sie in Ihrem Beitrag zu finden, immer nur ein einziges Argument: 
Die selbsternannten Heiler, deren fachliche Qualifikationen - auch bei Heilpraktikern -  fast immer anzuzweifeln sind, müssen zwangsläufig - um einen Kontrapunkt zur Hochschulmedizin zu setzen - auf Verfahren zurückgreifen, deren theoretisches Fundament in esoterischen Denkmodellen zu finden sind; was sie zweifelsohne tun.  
Dass diese Denkmodelle von der Hochschulmedizin ignoriert werden, oder, so jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen, aufgrund der eindeutig erkannten Unwirksamkeit verworfen wurden, führt zwangsläufig zu der Erkenntnis, dass ausschließlich Plazebo-Effekte für vermeindliche Heilerfolge verantwortlich sind. 
Aber auf diese stellen die "Alternativmediziner" ganz sicher nicht ab, sie nehmen sie nur billigend in Kauf. Denn die Homöopathen oder die Bachblütentherapeuten sind genau so von der Wirksamkeit ihrer Präparate überzeugt, wie die Bioenergetiker glauben, sie könnten Energieströme einfangen und lenken, und damit eindeutig definierte  biochemische Prozesse beeinflussen. 
Worüber wollen wir also diskutieren, ama ?  
Über Glaubenssätze oder über Fakten?   
Oder über die Frage, was bei beispielsweise bei einer Bakterienruhr als Therapie besser  geeignet ist: Die Verabreichnung von Ampicillin oder Tetracyclin oder doch lieber die Hochpotenz eines homöopathischen Brechmittels, weil als Symtom der Shigellose auch Erbrechen auftritt ?   
Beschreiben Sie doch einmal ganz konkret, wo die Hochschulmedizin bei Ihnen versagt, und welches "Alternative Verfahren" ihnen zur Gesundung geholfen hat.  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Ich möchte nicht diskutieren welche Behandlungsform für welche Krankheiten angemessen ist. 
Meine Meinung ist nur, das sich jeder seinen eigenen Weg suchen kann und darf. 
Selbst wenn es ein Placeboeffekt ist, der für die Heilung verantwortlich ist, dann ist doch eigentlich nur wichtig das eine Heilung erfolgt ist.
Auch wenn das nicht wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen werden kann, wie bei vielen Dingen. Dem Kranken ist wichtig das eine Heilung erfolgt ist, ob nun durch die richtigen Medikamente oder durch andere Dinge.
Habe ich geschrieben das bei mir die Schulmedizin versagt hat?
Übrigens bin ich kein Gegner der Schulmediin, warum das hier so rüberkomt weiß ich nicht. Ich bin auch Blutspender und für Knochenmarkspende typisiert. Das ist mein Möglichkeit und mein Beitrag zu helfen. Für mein persönlichens Wohlbefinden versuche ich mein Leben so zu gestalten, das ich wenig Stress habe, trotz Arbeit und Familie und mich soweit es möglich ist regenerieren kann.  :zd_bye_3_cut: 
Ich stellte fest, das man weniger krank wird wenn man positiver lebt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

So und ab hier wieder schön freundlich miteinander sonst werde ich den Thread für ein paar Tage schliessen! 
Medizin ist immer ein streibares Thema, jeder vertritt seinen Standpunkt  -und das ist auch gut so!-,aber das Ganze bitte immer recht freundlich. 
Es hat sicherlich alles seine Berechtigung, Alternativ- und Schulmedizin,
allerdings ist grenzt manches doch schon sehr an Scharlatanerie, Magie oder Okkultimus... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Pianoman

Uups, ama,  
da bin ich doch glatt auf die Retorik reingefallen. Man meint natürlich nicht nur sich  selbst, wen man man schreibt, es können auch andere sein. Vor allem, weil man dann auch nicht verantwortlich ist, für die Meinung (jetzt hätte ich doch fast "für den Senf" geschrieben, Lucy) die man vertritt.  
Und Sie haben natürlich recht: Jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen.  
Aber es sollte dann auch wirklich Privatvergnügen bleiben, und nicht auf Kosten der Solidargemeinschaft der Versicherten abgerechnet werden. 
Weder als Akut-Behandlung, noch dann, wenn die Hochschulmedizin im Notfall doch die Therapie vorzunehmen hat, weil der Homöopath mal wieder verkannt hat, dass die Erstverschlechterung nicht der Weg zur Heilung war, sondern der sich abzeichnende Kollaps.   
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

> So und ab hier wieder schön freundlich miteinander sonst werde ich den Thread für ein paar Tage schliessen!

 *@ Schubser,  
also mal ganz ehrlich, unfreundlich ist hier heute keiner geworden, wir haben sehr sachlich und ohne Beleidigungen unsere auseinander gehenden Meinungen geschrieben und auch diskutiert.  
Was will man mehr in diesem mal wieder etwas heiklen Thema? 
Eine Schließung, auch nur für ein paar Tage, halte ich dennoch für übertrieben. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Ja es ist schöner wenn man vernünftig miteinander umgeht.  :ta_clap:  
Ich habe mir die seiten nochmal angesehen. 
Es ist sicher alles etwas komisch und vielleicht auch zu abgefahren geschrieben.
Eine sekte ? Hmmmmm...
Nimmt eine Sekte nicht den freien Willen? Haben die Menschen keine Möglichkeit zu entscheiden ob und wie oft sie diese Dinge in Anspruch nehmen?

----------


## Smurf

*@ Ama,  
*lach* abgefahren geschrieben trifft es auch. Klar, eine Sekte nimmt einem Menschen den freien Willen, da hast Du schon recht, aber irgendwie las sich die Homepage des Kongresses halt "sektenartig", mir fällt auch kein besserer Begriff ein. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Hat jemand von euch schon mal die Erfahrung der anderen Art gemacht? Heilpraktiker, Homöopath oder Reiki, oder Energiearbeit irgendeiner Art?

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Ama,  
Akupunktur bzw. TCM und auch schon Globulis bei Homöopathin, bin ich aber nicht mit weitergekommen. Also habe ich für mich dann wieder den schulmedizinischen Weg gewählt. Das heißt aber nicht, daß ich nur Chemie in mich reinschütte, ich nehme durchaus auch pflanzliche Arzneimittel. 
Ich finde es toll, wenn Homöopathie bei Menschen hilft, für mich ist es der falsche Weg, deshalb glaube ich da auch nicht dran. Vielleicht ist es auch der fehlende Glaube meinerseits, daß es nicht hilft. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Patientenschubser,  
wenn Sie, als Voraussetzung für ein realistische Art, die Welt zu sehen, objektive Wahrheiten nicht nur für möglich, sondern für notwendig halten, dann sagen sie mir bitte, wie  - rethorisch und politisch korrekt - auf Demagogie, Lüge oder infantilen Blödsinn adäquat zu reagieren ist. 
Wir haben doch schließlich Methoden, um Wahnsinn, Aberglaube, Scharlatanerie und Quacksalberei von Wissenschaft zu unterscheiden, meinen Sie nicht auch?  
Und ich glaube nicht, dass es innerhalb des Wahnsinns tatsächliche Niveau-Unterschiede gibt. 
Insofern muß man ihn benennen, wann immer man auf ihn trifft. 
Auf das denjenigen, die sich noch nicht entgültig von funktional-relationalem Denken verabschiedet haben, eine Hilfestellung gegeben wird, die Verlogenheit hinter emphatisch vorgetragenen Heilversprechen und universellen Glückseeligkeitsbotschaften zu erkennen. 
2 + 2  = 4. Und es geht in solchen Foren wie diesem nicht darum, der Fraktion, die davon überzeugt ist, 2 + 2 = 5 sei genau so richtig wie die allgemein akzeptierte Lösung, großen Respekt zu bekunden und ihre Sorgen ernst zu nehmen. 
Es geht darum, Position zu beziehen und diese zu vertreten, notfalls auch mal mit einem Kraftausdruck.  
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

*@ Pianoman,  
jetzt muß ich dem Patientenschubser doch mal Rückendeckung geben, denn gerade die Alternativmedizin hat hier schon manch unschöne und sehr heftige Auseinandersetzung gegeben und eigentlich versuchen wir alle hier in diesem Forum, auch nach den letzten größeren Streitereien, Kraftausdrücke und persönliche Beleidigungen zu vermeiden. Kraftausdrücke gehören auch nicht unbedingt in dieses Thema hinein, man kann sich als erwachsener Mensch sicher auf einem anderen Niveau austauschen. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Ja leider ist es diese Art der Argumenation die mir auch im Ökötestforum schon bitter aufgestoßen ist und nicht gefallen hat.  :angry_hair: 
Alle die nicht korrekt denken, sind halt dumm.  
Mir gefällt diese Art der Diskussion nicht. 
Ich brauche auch keine Kraftausdrücke um meine Meinung zu äußern. Ich möchte mich auch nicht beschimpfne lassen, nur weil ich außer der Schumedizin auch mal alternative Möglichkeiten zur Hilfe nehme. Wenn es hilft ist es ok für mich.
Jeder sucht halt seinen eigenen Weg. Und wenn Andrea merkt das die Homöopathie ihr nicht hilft, dann ist das so. Nicht alles ist für jeden gut.
Es gibt auch Menschen die machen Yoga oder Qi Gong und fühlen sich gut dabei. Ich finde daran nichts schlechtes.
Wenn das eigene Körpergefühl besser wird, dann ist das schön. Egal ob die Wissenschaft das bestätigt oder nicht. Man merkt es doch selber. 
Dazu muss man auch nicht gleich irgeneinem Wahnsinn verfallen sein.
Nur man muss es nicht gleich verteufeln und andere beschimpfen wenn sie nicht der gleichem Meinung sind wie man selbst.

----------


## Pianoman

OK Andrea,  
bleiben wir an der Sache: Ich beziehe mich auf die Selbstdarstellung Philippis auf der Website der Biosense-Organisation, aus der schon zitiert habe.  
Wie würden Sie, die nun auch über fachliche Qualifikation im medizinischen Bereich verfügt, jemanden bezeichnen, der behauptet, er hätte ein Loch im Herzmuskel, was im Regelfall zum umgehenden Exitus führt, durch die Kraft seiner Gedanken zugeschweißt ? 
Nennen Sie mir einen passenden Begriff dafür.  
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

*@ Pianoman: 
Den Ausdruck für diesen Menschen denke ich mir, aber ich schreibe ihn hier in entschärfter Form hin: Scharlatan. Dieses Wort hat an sich nichts mit einem Kraftausdruck zu tun, oder? 
Ich glaube, wir beide wissen genau, was wir wie meinen, gerne können wir uns per PN unterhalten, denn hier geht es um Theomedizin und nicht um die verschiedenen Arten der Kommunikation unter erwachsenen Menschen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Auf ein weiteres in Sachen Etikette! 
Noch ein Wortfindungsproblem:  
Wie soll man jemanden bezeichnen, der Krebskranke in einen engen Holzkasten, aus dem Metallstäbe Richtung Himmel ragen, setzt, mit der Begründung, der Patient wäre nun mit heilenden kosmischen Energien verbunden ? 
Bitte ein passendes Wort dafür.  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Ich habe verstanden.  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

> Wie würden Sie, die nun auch über fachliche Qualifikation im medizinischen Bereich verfügt, jemanden bezeichnen, der behauptet, er hätte ein Loch im Herzmuskel, was im Regelfall zum umgehenden Exitus führt, durch die Kraft seiner Gedanken zugeschweißt ?

 Ich habe nie behauptet über Qualifikationen im medizinischen Bereich zu verfügen. Legst du dir die Worte zurecht wie du sie brauchst? Hat Philippi gesagt die Schulmedzin sei schlecht und es geht ohne sie? Ich kann mich nicht erinnern. Ich habe gelesen das die Art der Meditation die Schulmedizin eher unterstützt und begleitet.    

> Wie soll man jemanden bezeichnen, der Krebskranke in einen engen Holzkasten, aus dem Metallstäbe Richtung Himmel ragen, setzt, mit der Begründung, der Patient wäre nun mit heilenden kosmischen Energien verbunden ?

 Ich dachte man liegt auf einer Liege, ist mit einer Decke zugedeckt und hört Musik während ein sogeannter Biosens die Hände auflegt. Da hast du wohl nicht richtig gelesn. Von Holzkästen war nicht die Rede. Du wirfst alle in einen Topf, egal ob nun wirklich Scharlatan oder nicht. 
Schade das diese Diskussion in so ein Niveau verfällt.
Ich jedenfalls mache QiGong und fühle mich gut. Nun kannst du denken ich bin der Teufel, ist mir egal.

----------


## Pianoman

Ach ama  !  
1. Ich habe nur Andrea gefragt, wie *sie* jemanden bezeichnen würde...
Nun, sie hat geantwortet. Die Antwort war gut.  
2. Der Holzkasten ist ein Orgon-Akkumulator der Reichianer. 
Der hat mit Biomeditation nur soviel zutun, als dass die dahinterstehende Theorie identisch oder zumindest eng verwandt ist, nämlich das Vorhandensein einer unmessbaren, überall (vor allem aber im Weltall) existierenden Energie, die mit Hilfe von Holzkästen oder auch Eingeweihten (Biosense) in den erkrankten Menschen geleitet werden kann. Philippis Denkmodell bedient sich nämlich ungeniert an den Theorien Wilhelm Reichs, obwohl er behauptet, etwas völlig neues erfunden zu haben.  
3. Ich unterstelle Philippi überhaupt nichts. Ich lese nur seine Botschaften an den Rest der Welt. Und in denen stellt er die Behauptung auf, er hätte ein Loch im menschlichen Herz wie mit einem Laser zugeschweißt. Er behauptet auch, er hätte sklerotische Ablagerungen aus Blutgefäßen entfernt und Bandscheiben wieder in Form gebracht. Alles mit der Kraft der Gedanken und göttlicher Energie. 
Der Mann tut Wunder!   
4. Ich glaube nicht an den Teufel. Am allerwenigsten im Zusammenhang mit Gymnastik.  
Allerdings ärgere ich mich ein bißchen über den Vorwurf, ein bestimmtes Niveau offenbar zu unterschreiten. Aber vielleicht kannst Du mir verraten, woran das Niveau, auf dem Du diskutierst, auch für mich zu erkennen ist ? 
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

> 1. Ich habe nur Andrea gefragt, wie *sie* jemanden bezeichnen würde...
> Nun, sie hat geantwortet. Die Antwort war gut.

 *Hi Pianoman,  
dankeschön.*   

> 3. Ich unterstelle Philippi überhaupt nichts. Ich lese nur seine Botschaften an den Rest der Welt. Und in denen stellt er die Behauptung auf, er hätte ein Loch im menschlichen Herz wie mit einem Laser zugeschweißt. Er behauptet auch, er hätte sklerotische Ablagerungen aus Blutgefäßen entfernt und Bandscheiben wieder in Form gebracht. Alles mit der Kraft der Gedanken und göttlicher Energie. 
> Der Mann tut Wunder!

 *Tja, das liest sich auch für mich sehr abenteuerlich, auch wenn ich längst (noch) nicht soviel von Lehnert und Philippi weiß wie Du, aber wenn das möglich wäre, wofür gibt es dann noch Operationen und lebensrettende Maßnahmen (Herz, Ablagerungen in Arterien etc.)? (Rein rhetorische Frage oder auch lautes vor mich hindenken gerade). 
Oh Mann, da muß man irgendwie schon einen ganz eigenen Glauben entwickeln, wenn man so etwas für sich selber in Anspruch nimmt. 
Staunende, aber liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Ich muss hier Pianoman mal eindeutig den Rücken stärken. 
Ich finde seine Argumentation absolut schlüssig und im Gegensatz zu den meisten bisher geführten Diskussionen über Alternativmedizin hat er jede seine Äußerung gut und nachvollziehbar begründet. 
Andere Argumente hat er zugelassen und entkräftet.
Außerdem hat er vom Diskussionspartner schon öfters das selbe erbeten, nämlich das Wiederlegen seiner Argumente.
Bisher wurde aber nur mit allgemeinen (totschlag?) Argumenten auf seine Aufforderungen reagiert ("Jeder soll hat so glücklich werden wie er will" nur mal als Beispiel). 
Ich finde diese Diskussion hier mal wirklich sehr erfrischend und die Diskussionsführung äußerst sachlich und gut. 
An einige seiner Argumente, obwohl simpel und absolut einleuchtend, habe ich noch nicht einmal gedacht (Argumente gegen die "Simile" Theorie zum Beispiel) 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese Diskussion auf diesem Niveau weiter gehen würde.
Vor allem würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn die von der Alternativmedizin überzeugte "Gegenseite" auch mal gute und nachvollziehbare Argumente und Fakten anführen würde, und nicht nur simple Verallgemeinerungen, die vom Fehlen jeglicher Argumente zeugen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## ama

Mit dem Niveau meinte ich nur, das es echt schade wäre wenn sich hier ein leicht aggressiver Unterton einschleichen würde. Auch die Kraftausdrücke unterbleiben ja nun, das ist prima.
Gegen die Argumente von Pianoman habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Jeder agrumentiert so gut wie er kann und Pianoman kan das sehr gut *Anerkennung*
Mir liegt das nicht so gut und ich kann auch nicht mit wissenschaftlichen Projekten und vielen spezifischen Begriffen aufwarten. Möchte ich nicht, muss ich auch nicht. Ich schreib lieber so das es jeder versteht, jedenfalls versuch ich das. 
Ich hatte mal vor Jahren eine merkwürdige Erfahrung gemacht.
nach einer Polioimpfung bekam ich ssehr stark Nesselfieber. ich wurde dann nach ca. 1 Woche in eine Uniklinik gelifert. Man konnte nichts machen, stand ratlos davor. Ich hab zwar Opiate bekommen, damit mich das Jucken nicht wahnsinnig macht, aber eine Endlösung war das nicht. Zu Essen bekam ich Tee und Zwieback, ca 4 Wochen. Ohne Besserung, das machte die Ärtze auch ratlos.
Langsam gingen zwar einige Schellungen zurück, aber es juckte weiterhin wie verrückt.
Endlassen wurde ich dann nach weitern 2 Wochen mit dem Hinweis nicht zu essen was künstliche oder natürliche Konservierungstoffe enthält.
Habt ihr das schon mal versucht? 
Als ich zu Hause war ass ich dann eine Scheibe brot und etwas Butter. Ich hatte Hunger. Tja und dann bekam ich wieder weiterne Ausschalg. Es ging mir sehr mies.
Ich weiß das es für euch nicht zu verstehen ist was ich jetzt schreibe, aber es ist mein Beispiel.
Ich fuhr dann zu einer älteren Dame die konnte böten (besprechen). Schon auf dem Weg nach hause spürte ich Besserung. Ich war 3 mal dort und es ging mir danach ziemlich gut.
Sicher kann man jetzt sagen es wäre auch von allein besser geowrden, aber ich hatte nur die alternative ewig mit Opiaten und damit abhängig und einfach den Juckreiz aushalten und verrückt werden.
Meine Erkenntnis war einfach:
Es gibt halt Sachen die passieren und man kann sie nicht erklären. 
Und so stelle ich mir vor geht es auch vielen Menschen denen nicht mehr zu helfen ist. Man klammert sich dann an jeden Strohhalm. 
Übrigen QiGong ist nicht einfach Gymnastik, sondern eine Form von Arbeit mit Energie. Was ist das was ich wie ein Ball zwischen meinen Händen spüre? Ich empfinde es wie einen Energieball. Man kann es nicht sehen und vielleicht nicht mal messen, aber ich spüre es. Bin ich dann dumm oder verrückt oder eindfach nur sensibel? 
Dann würde ich noch gern wissen wie es sich damit verhält wenn einer sagt er kann Energie in den Körper geben, macht kein Heilversprechen und nimmt kein Geld.
Ist das auch ein scharlatan?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  bisher hatte ich nur gelesen, muss jetzt aber auch meinen Senf hinzugeben (auf den vermutlich die ganze Welt gewartet hat ...  :Grin:  ).  Hätte ich an jener Zusammenkunft in Dresden teilgenommen, wäre ich vermutlich schon nach den ersten Stunden geflüchtet.  ABER: Es ist ein Unding, aus dem Schwerpunkt o.g. Veranstaltung heraus die gesamten alternativmedizinischen Ansätze über einen Kamm zu scheren. Die eingangs beschriebene Theomedizin und die klassische Homöopathie z.B. haben ungefähr soviel miteinander zu tun wie meine Hausschuhe mit Skischuhen.  Dass die Homöopathie wirkt, durfte ich vor ca. 15 Jahren am eigenen Leib erfahren, zu einem Zeitpunkt, als ich noch keinen blassen Dunst von der Materie hatte und schon gar nicht wusste, was mir von meiner Freundin (= meiner damaligen Zahnärztin) eines frühen Abends verabreicht wurde. Ebenso bemerke ich die Wirkung bei unseren Haustieren.  Auch kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen, dass Akupunktur, Osteopathie und Fußreflexzonenmassage wirken. Reiki wirkt bei mir nur sehr entspannend (was aber auch schon eine nicht unwichtige Wirkung ist).  Und zum Schluss zum Thema Theomedizin: Der Glaube kann bekanntlich Berge versetzen. Ich persönlich kann mit sowas nichts anfangen, aber ich hüte mich, deshalb alle anderen alternativen Heilmethoden in die Ecke der Einbildung und Scharlatanerie zu verbannen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## ama

Hallo Angie, ich stimme mit dir überein, die beiden Sachen haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Viele Menschen glauben ja auch nicht an die Homöopathie.
Der Entspannungseffekt bei Reiki oder eben der Biomedetation um die es wohl auf dem Kongrss ging, ist ziemlich wichtig.
Wenn der Mensch entspannt und sich gut fühlt, dann gehts ihm besser. Ob nun Placebo oder nicht. Menschen denen etwas gut tut, die sind dann der Ssche eher positiv zugetan. Wenn was schadet, dann ist man eher dagegen. 
Ich geh eben nicht gern zum zahnarzt wegen der Schmerzerfahrung. 
Es gibt so viele Dinge und nicht alles ist seröis.
Über den Kongress kam ein beitrag im Fernsehen und der war interessant.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo ama,  ob die Menschen an die Homöopathie glauben oder nicht, ist mir persönlich vollkommen egal. Sie wirkt bei mir und auch bei unseren Tieren. Letztere werden ganz sicher nicht durch einen Placebo-Effekt beeinflusst.  Zudem: Die klassische Homöopathie wird längst in Hochschulen gelehrt. Gut so, denn nur jemand, der sein Handwerk beherrscht, kann auch gut arbeiten. Die Homöopathie ist viel zu kompliziert, um sie nach einem nebenbei laufenden 3-wöchigen Wochenendseminar zu beherrschen. Ähnlich läuft's ja leider auch bei der Akupunktur und anderen alternativmedizinischen Schwerpunkten. Ein schlechter Akupunkteur erreicht mit seinen Nadeln ungefähr soviel wie ich als Laie: nämlich gar nix.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## ama

Ja Angie das stimmt.

----------


## Smurf

> Ich finde seine Argumentation absolut schlüssig und im Gegensatz zu den meisten bisher geführten Diskussionen über Alternativmedizin hat er jede seine Äußerung gut und nachvollziehbar begründet. 
> Bisher wurde aber nur mit allgemeinen (totschlag?) Argumenten auf seine Aufforderungen reagiert ("Jeder soll hat so glücklich werden wie er will" nur mal als Beispiel). 
> Ich finde diese Diskussion hier mal wirklich sehr erfrischend und die Diskussionsführung äußerst sachlich und gut. 
> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn diese Diskussion auf diesem Niveau weiter gehen würde.
> Vor allem würde ich mich darüber freuen, wenn die von der Alternativmedizin überzeugte "Gegenseite" auch mal gute und nachvollziehbare Argumente und Fakten anführen würde, und nicht nur simple Verallgemeinerungen, die vom Fehlen jeglicher Argumente zeugen. 
> Gruß 
> Michael

 *Hi Micha,  
auch ich finde diese Diskussion, die hier gestern neu stattfand, sehr gut und schließe mich Deinem Beitrag bezgl. der Sachlichkeit der Argumente von Pianoman voll an. 
Auch sehe ich hier nirgends einen unfreundlichen Ton, so daß ich mich eigentlich freue, wenn es hier heute oder in den nächsten Tagen noch ein wenig weitergeht. 
Gerade an dem Beispiel "Loch im Herzmuskel durch Energie zusammengeschweißt wie durch einen Laser" sehe ich die große Bedenklichkeit von dem, was diese Leute wie Philippi und Co. versprechen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Ich finde es sehr gefährlich wenn man sich der Schulmedizin verweigert und sich darauf verlässt das nur da ein Heiler oder ähnliches hilft.
 Das Beispiel ist schon krass.
Nun stellt euch mal vor:
Jemand hat Rückenschmerzen, die Ärtze wissen nicht richtig warum.
So jemand geht zum Reikimeister oder eben zum Biosens und fühlt sich danach besser. 
Was dann? 
Oder: 
jemand geht zur Biomeditation ohne dem Biosens zu sagen was er hat. Zu Abschluss sagt der Biosens: Mit ihren Ohren stimt was nicht, was haben sie da.
Antwort: Ich hatte einen Hörsturz und habe immer noch Ohrgeräusche. 
Nach einigen Besuchen beim Biosens gehts dem Menschen besser.

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Ama,  
eben diese Einstellung ist aber vielen Menschen abhanden gekommen, die nur noch auf die Alternativmedizin hören. Das Beispiel mit dem Herz ist schon wirklich sehr krass, aber es macht eben auch die Gefährlichkeit deutlich, die eine nicht schulmedizinische Behandlung haben kann. 
Zu den Beispielen von Dir in Deinem letzten Beitrag eben, da kann man sicher auch alternative Sachen probieren, außer natürlich die Rückenschmerzen rühren von ernsteren Sachen wie Tumoren oder auch Bandscheibenerkrankungen, die bei Nichtbehandlung durchaus zu schlimmen Auswirkungen führen können, wo dann auch wieder die Schulmedizin gefragt ist, z.B. Operation eines Bandscheibenvorfalles, der schon zu einer Harnblasenlähmung geführt hat. Da kann dann auch die Alternativmedizin bzw. Biosens nichts mehr ausrichten.  
Aber eine Frage habe ich ja nun doch mal, jeder Mensch, der irgendwie was an Patienten behandelt, bespricht, ob Heilpraktiker, Arzt oder Homöopath, nimmt dafür Geld. Wovon sollen diese Leute auch sonst leben? Jetzt las ich hier gestern irgendwas davon, daß diese Biosens-Sache nichts kosten soll. Ob ich das wirklich glauben kann??  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Wer davon lebt nimmt sicherlich auch Geld, wie auch bei Reiki oder anderen alternativen Dingen.
Ich weiß das manche Menschen diese Hife kostenlos nutzen durften. 
Diese Hilfe wurde immer im Zusammenhang mit medizinischen Therapien gemacht. Zur Stärkung vom Immunsystem. Das fand ich interessant.   

> * Zu den Beispielen von Dir in Deinem letzten Beitrag eben, da kann man sicher auch alternative Sachen probieren, außer natürlich die Rückenschmerzen rühren von ernsteren Sachen wie Tumoren oder auch Bandscheibenerkrankungen, die bei Nichtbehandlung durchaus zu schlimmen Auswirkungen führen können, wo dann auch wieder die Schulmedizin gefragt ist, z.B. Operation eines Bandscheibenvorfalles, der schon zu einer Harnblasenlähmung geführt hat. Da kann dann auch die Alternativmedizin bzw. Biosens nichts mehr ausrichten.*

 *  
Aber unterstützen, davon bin ich überzeugt.*

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Ama,  
unterstützen sicherlich, da spricht auch nichts gegen, aber ich habe halt etwas gegen diese Bekehrungen von Leuten, die sich nur noch mit Alternativmedizin behandeln lassen und alles schulmedizinische verteufeln. Und diese Verfechter gibt es ja durchaus, ich frage mich halt auch nur manchmal, was machen diese Menschen, wenn die Alternativmedizin nicht ausreicht? Z.B. bei Herzerkrankungen, die ja durchaus akut werden können siehe Herzinfarkt. Globulis oder Biosens hilft da sicherlich gar nicht mehr. Gehen diese Menschen dann doch wieder in ein schulmedizinisches Krankenhaus oder hoffen sie wirklich und allen Ernstes auf die heilerischen Fähigkeiten von Philippi oder ähnlichen? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Soweit ich weiß geht es den Biosens adrum ihre Arbeit in die der Schulmedizin einzubringen, also die Schulmedizin zu unterstützen. Ich habe nirgends gelesen das Biosens die Schulmedizin ablehnen.
Ich hoffe es ist gestattet hier mal ein Auszug: _In den vergangenen zehn Jahren wurde mit der Bioenergie und der Biomeditation intensive Forschungsarbeit geleistet. 
Eine Medizin der Zukunft, die den Menschen weiterhin in Organbereiche unterteilt und die Krankheiten in verschiedene Fachgebiete untergliedert, ist nur schwer vorstellbar. Man kann den Menschen nur dann heilen und gesunden lassen, wenn man ihn als eine Einheit von Körper, Geist und Seele betrachtet und diese Einheit als Ganzes behandelt._ _Dabei konnte immer wieder festgestellt werden, wie groß die Wirkung der Bioenergie auf Krankheiten des Körpers und der Seele ist. Bei Krebs z. B. wird der Körper sehr schnell von der ihn belastenden Chemie entgiftet. Mehr noch werden die chemischen Medikamente viel leichter aufgenommen und sie wirken dabei viel effektiver._ Quelle ist die Biomez Seite

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama, hallo monsti,  
da so viele bemerkenswerte Stichworte gefallen sind, bleibt mir leider mal wieder nur listenähnliches Abarbeiten:  *1. Plazeboeffekt nicht bei Kindern oder Tieren (monsti)*
Leider ist diese Annahme falsch. Der Plazebo-Effekt entsteht nicht nur aus dem nur intellektuell zu begründenden Vertrauen des Patienten in die Wirksamkeit der therapeutischen Maßnahmen, er ist auch einen Ergebnis erlebter, im Krankheitsfall erhöhter Zuwendung gegenüber Mensch und Tier. 
Weiterhin hat auch die Überzeugung des Therapeuten zur Wirksamkeit der Therapie einen Effekt (Na, Frau monsti, und geht´s doch schon viel besser heute, oder?) der suggestiv auf den Patienten, als auch selbstsuggerierend auf die Beurteilung des Heilerfolgs durch den Therapeuten wirkt. Diese psychischen Manipulationen fallen unter den Begriff "Selektive Weltwahrnehmung". 
(Diesen Effekt kennt jeder, der es eilig hat: Dann sind nämlich grundsätzlich alle Ampeln immer rot) 
Weiterhin, und das ist besonders im Bereich der oft langwierigen homöopathischen Behandlung zu beachten, heilen bei menschlichen Patienten etwa 70% der Krankheiten restlos von allein. (Das ist der Grund dafür, warum viele Medikamente, die allein einer subjektiven Befindlichkeitsverbesserung dienen, heute nicht mehr von den Krankenkassen bezahlt werden.)  
Um diese Effekte in der Beurteilung von Medikamenten oder anderen therapeutischen Maßnahmen auszuschließen, müsste zu deren Wirksamkeitsbeurteilung sicher gestellt werden, dass ein Probant überhaupt nicht weiß, dass er ein Medikament bekommt. 
Das läßt sich ethisch nicht vertreten. 
Die Folgeerscheinung ist, dass der Plazebo-Effekt als ein feststehendes Faktum in der Human- als auch in der Veterinär-Medizin und Pharmazie angenommen wird, und ein Wirksamkeitsnachweis erst dann als erbracht gilt, wenn im Rahmen einer randomisierten Doppelblindstudie der Heilungseffekt des/der Medikaments/Therapie größer ist, als der Plazebo-Effekt in der nichtbehandelten Vergleichsgruppe. 
Die Homöopathie hat - obwohl es mittlerweile auch Doppelblindstudien in der Homöopathie gibt, übrigens mit negativem Ergebnis - sich immer gegen diese objektive Form der Beurteilung gestellt. 
Wesentlich ist aber, dass bisher *alle* Studien der Homöopathie, die wenigstens den Mindestanforderungen wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens entsprechen, in ihren Ergebnissen maximal dem Plazebo-Effekt gleichwertig, nie aber besser gewesen sind.  
Simple Tatsache ist, dass die Homöopathie trotz umfänglicher Versuche bis jetzt keinen unzweifelhaften Wirksamkeitsnachweis ihrer Therapien erbringen konnte.   *2. Homöopathie wird an Hochschulen gelehrt. (monsti)* 
Eins ist ganz sicher: Homöopathie gehört an keiner öffentlichen deutschen Hochschule zum prüfungsrelevanten Stoff im Fachbereich Medizin. 
An einzelnen Universitäten wird die Homöopathie und andere "alternative Heilmethoden" den Studenten in Kursen zu Randgebieten der Medizin vorgestellt, keineswegs werden ihre Methoden unterrichtet. 
Allerdings beschäftigen sich an einigen Hochschulen Forschungsgruppen mit Wirksamkeitsnachweisen für die Homöopathie; in der Regel mit katastrophalen Ergebnissen. In diesem Zusammenhang sei nur der für die Universität Leipzig mehr als peinliche Versuch der Forschungsgruppe Schmidt, Nieber, Süß in 2003/2004 genannt.
Die genannten Forscher hatten versucht, die Wirkung von Belladonna D60 nachzuweisen, was erstaunlicherweise auch gelang. Die Feierlichkeiten für diese nobelpreiswürdige Entdeckung dauerten allerdings nur kurze Zeit, weil die Studie wegen gravierender Fehler von der restlichen wissenschaftlichen Gemeinde geradezu atomisiert wurde. Im übrigen haben die Forscher ihre Fehlleistungen schlußendlich selbst eingestanden.  
Zu dem Thema noch folgendes Statement der Universität Marburg:   *Auszüge aus der Marburger Erklärung:*  *Homöopathie als Irrlehre und Täuschung des Patienten*  Der Fachbereich Humanmedizin der Philipps-Universität Marburg verwirft die "Homöopathie" als eine lrrlehre. Wir betrachten die Homöopathie nicht etwa als unkonventionelle Methode, die weiterer wissenschaftlicher Prüfung bedarf. Wir haben sie geprüft, Homöopathie hat nichts mit Naturheilkunde zu tun. Oft wird behauptet, der Homöopathie liege ein "anderes Denken" zugrunde. Dies mag so sein. Das geistige Fundament der Homöopathie besteht jedoch aus Irrtümern (Ähnlichkeitsregel, Arzneimittelbild, Potenzieren durch Verdünnen). Ihr Konzept ist es, diese Irrtümer als Wahrheit auszugeben. Ihr Wirkprinzip ist Täuschung des Patienten, verstärkt durch Selbsttäuschung des Behandlers. Wir leugnen nicht, daß sich mit "Homöopathie" mitunter therapeutische Wirkungen erzielen lassen, wobei es sich um sogenannte Placeboeffekte handelt. Nun könnte man einwenden: Was scheren uns Wirkprinzip und geistiges Fundament, wo es doch allein auf den Effekt ankommt? Nach dieser Logik müßten unsere (Medizin)Studenten auch in folgenden Gegenständen unterrichtet und geprüft werden: Chirologie (Bedeutung der Handlinien für die Persönlichkeitsstruktur und die Ganzheitsmedizin); lrisdiagnostik; Reinkarnationstherapie; astrologische Gesundheitsberatung (Bedeutung der Sternzeichen für die Neigung zu bestimmten Krankheiten). Mit all diesen Methoden, deren Wirkprinzip die Täuschung ist, lassen sich nicht nur therapeutische Effekte, sondern auch beträchtliche Umsätze erzielen. Mit den geistigen Grundlagen der Philipps-Universität Marburg sind diese Methoden ebensowenig vereinbar, wie es die "Homöopathie" ist. Wir behaupten keineswegs, daß die von uns vertretene Wissenschaft alles erforschen und erklären kann; wohl aber versetzt sie uns in die Lage zu erklären, daß die Homöopathie nichts erklären kann. Ein der Allgemeinheit von interessierter Seite eingeredeter Aberglaube mag dies anders sehen und sich Ausgewogenheit und Zusammenarbeit zwischen "Homöopathie" und "Allopathie" wünschen. Richtschnur unseres Handelns ist aber nicht ein in der Bevölkerung lebender und publizistisch geschürter Aberglaube, sondern die menschliche Vernunft, die uns sagt, daß die Worte "Homöopathie" und "Allopathie" nicht etwa einen Gegensatz, sondern eine Begriffswelt ohne reale Grundlage bezeichnen.   *3. Zur Nichtvergleichbarkeit von Homöopathie und Theomedizin (monsti)*
Natürlich lassen sich diese und die meisten anderen "alternativen Heilmethoden"
bezüglich ihres formalen Aufbaus nicht oder nur partiell miteinander vergleichen. 
Das ist aber auch nicht wesentlich. Wichtig ist, dass fast alle "alternativen Therapieansätze" von ihren Nutzer und genau so auch von den Therapeuten verlangen, bestimmte Axiome zu akzeptieren, die sich mit unserer "normalen"
Welterfahrung nicht in Einklang bringen lassen.   *So müssen Homöopathen glauben:*  _Das Massenwirkungsgesetz gilt in der gesamten Biochemie und Biologie, aber nicht in der Homöopathie_  _Wässrige Lösungen enthalten äußerst stabile Strukturen, die beim "Potenzieren" verstärkt werden oder sich vermehren_  _Die Loschmidt`sche Zahl ist irrelevant_  _Homöopathisches Verdünnen potenziert die gewünschten Heilwirkungen, nicht aber die unerwünschten Wirkungen desselben Mittels_  _Das Potenzieren betrifft nur die Arzneimittel, nicht aber die Begleitstoffe, die Verunreinigungen des Verdünnungsmittels_  _"Das Symptom ist die Krankheit" (Hahnemann)_  _Doppelblindversuche sind kein geeignetes Kriterium für den Wirksamkeitsnachweis_  _Negative Resultate dürfen ignoriert werden , positive nicht_   *Bioenergetiker (Biomediation, Reiki u.a.) müssen glauben:*  _Dass im Körper nicht mess- und sichtbare oder anderweitig nachweisbare Strukturen existieren, in denen eine nicht mess- und sichtbare oder anderweitig nachweisbare Energie fließt._  _Dass es eine Energieform gibt, die zwar nicht mit naturwissenschaftlichen Methoden nachweisbar ist, aber sowohl auf menschliche Rezeptoren einwirkt als auch biochemische Prozesse auslöst._   _Dass der Zweite Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik (Entropie) nicht unbeschränkt gilt, und damit unserer gesamte Naturwissenschaft grob unvollständig ist._   _Dass Menschen_ _in der Lage__ sind__, durch geistige Kraft naturgesetzliche Prozesse in biochemischen und biomechanischen Strukturen anderer Menschen zu beeinflussen._   _Dass jede Krankheit nur ein Ausdruck energetischer Blockaden ist._  
Diese Liste könnte man umfänglich fortsetzen, was jedoch zu keinem anderen Ergebnisse führen würde und das Fazit ist das gleiche: 
Wenn man die Konsequenzen aus den Theorien der "alternativen Heilverfahren" zieht, ist Leben, so wie wir es kennen, nicht möglich. Ich wage sogar die Behauptung, dass Leben überhaupt unmöglich wäre. Und ich erweitere diese Behauptung auf die Existenz unseres gesamten Universums. 
Die Hypothesen der "Alternativen" zum Aufbau unserer bekannten Welt sind so unvereinbar mit den Gesetzmässigkeiten, die wir in jedem Moment unseres Lebens erfahren, bewußt oder unbewußt, dass letztendlich nur eine Entscheidung zu fällen ist: 
Entweder stimmen die Welterklärungsmodelle unserer Naturwissenschaften - insbesondere der Physik - oder es stimmen die Welterklärungsmodelle der "Alternativen". 
Sowohl als auch ist definitiv nicht möglich !    *4. Das Zitat der Biomez Website (ama)*
Da ist die Rede von intensiver Forschungsarbeit zur Bioenergie und zur Biomeditaiton.
Mir ist, trotz umfangreicher Recherche in den letzten Jahren, keine einzige Arbeit bekannt, die in der internationalen Forschungsgemeinde dikutiert wird. 
Und ich behaupte, es gibt auch keine. 
Jedenfalls existiert auf der Website der Philippi-Organisation kein Hinweis auf eine Veröffentlichung zu diesem Thema, beispielweise in den üblichen wissenschaftlichen Publikationsmedien wie "Nature". 
Gebe ich in der Suchmaschine Google die Begriffe* Forschungsarbeiten+Biomeditation* ein, ist das Suchergebnis entsprechend: Kein Eintrag vorhanden. 
Zum Inhalt der Philippi-Botschaft deswegen: Kein Kommentar 
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Ach ja, ama,  
ich  habe noch etwas vergessen. 
Sie berichten von den Fähigkeiten eines Biosense, eine Beeinträchtigung des Gehörs zu erkennen. Wie lange, glauben Sie, brauchen Sie selber, bei einem Gesprächspartner eine Schwerhörigkeit festzustellen ? 
Selbst bei Säuglingen ist schon mit einfachen Techniken eine Störung des Hörsinns zu diagnostizieren, die Untersuchung gehört zum Programm der U3, die etwa zwischen der 4. und 6. Lebenswoche durchgeführt wird. 
Also, leider kein Anzeichen für ein Wunder, sondern simple schulmedizinische Diagnostik. Es sei denn, sie hätten mit dem Therapeuten nicht gesprochen und auch nicht - beispielsweise durch Drehen des Kopfes in Richtung Schallquelle - angezeigt, dass Sie ein Problem mit dem Gehör haben.  
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

Hallo pianoman,  trotz Deiner umfassenden Erläuterungen kannst Du mich nicht überzeugen.   

> Der Plazebo-Effekt entsteht nicht nur aus dem nur intellektuell zu begründenden Vertrauen des Patienten in die Wirksamkeit der therapeutischen Maßnahmen, er ist auch einen Ergebnis erlebter, im Krankheitsfall erhöhter Zuwendung gegenüber Mensch und Tier.

   Das ist, bitte entschuldige, Quatsch. Unsere Tiere werden nur bei bestimmten Problemen homöopathisch behandelt. Da gibt es weder sonderliche Sorgen, die ein Tier natürlich sofort spürt, noch eine besondere Zuwendung. Die Globuli kommen ins Futter und fertig. Wir setzen sie vor allem bei Durchfall und Erbrechen ein - stets mit prompter Wirkung.  Im übrigen bezweifle ich natürlich nicht, dass es den Placebo-Effekt gibt, der in der Medizin ja auch recht erfolgreich eingesetzt wird (auch in der Schulmedizin). Was ist dagegen zu sagen? Wenn Oma im Spital besser schlafen kann, weil sie meint, ein Schlafmittel bekommen zu haben, ist dies doch nur positiv, oder?  Du schreibst selbst, dass ca. 70% aller Erkrankungen ohne jede Maßnahme von selbst ausheilen. Das würde ich genauso sehen. Okay, meistens geht's ja nur darum, akute Beschwerden zu lindern und den Genesungsprozess zu beschleunigen. Dieses Ansinnen haben die Schulmedizin und die alternative Medizin gemeinsam.  Was aber hat das alles mit dem Kongress für Theomedizin zu tun?  :Huh?:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Ja klar monsti,  
wie ich schon sagte, die meisten Krankheiten heilen von alleine. Durchfall und Erbrechen sind bei Mensch und Tier übrigens auch körpereigene Therapiemethoden oder besser normale Reaktionen, um unverträgliche oder verdorbene Lebensmittel, Fremdkörper oder auch pathogene Bakterien schnell wieder loszuwerden.
Dementsprechend fix ist auch die Krankheit erledigt. Und zwar ohne Medikamente oder Homöopathika. 
Als Kinder bekamen wir bei solchen kurzfristigen Befindlichkeitsstörungen Salzstangen und Coca Cola, was sicher mehr Sinn macht, als Milchzuckerkügelchen. Weil nämlich das Salz der Salzstangen den möglichen Mineralstoffverlust ausgleicht und die Cola den Kreislauf ein wenig anregt. Ob ich aber Milchzucker, der ja auch eine leicht abführende Wirkung hat, einem an einer gastrointestinalen Infektionen akut Erkrankten geben würde...   
Im übrigen wäre ich an Deiner Stelle garnicht so sicher, dass unbewußte Signale der Körpersprache Deinen Tieren nicht doch das eine oder andere Signal von Dir übermitteln. Die Tiere reagieren nämlich meist viel präziser auf dieser Kommunikationsebene als wir Menschen.  
Zum Plazebo-Effekt kann ich nur wiederholt anmerken, dass die  "Alternativmedizin" nicht auf ihn abstellt, sondern ihn allenfalls billigend in Kauf nimmt. Die Homöopathie ist genauso wie die Bioenergetik von der Wirksamkeit ihrer Mittel/Therapien überzeugt.  Sonst müßten sich ihre Vertreter doch eingestehen, dass ihre Mittel/Therapien *wirkungslos* sind.  
Zur Theomedizin und der deplazierten Homöopathie: 
Also, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist diese Thema durch einen Beitrag von  mämchen aufgekommen und von ama weitergeführt worden. Außerdem hast Du Dich doch auch schon zu diesem Thema geäußert. 
Aber wenn Du meine Beiträge komplett gelesen hättest, wäre Dir sicher der große Zusammenhang aufgefallen.  
Im übrigen will ich Dich nicht überzeugen, meine Krankenkasse dagegen schon eher. Nämlich davon, dass sie den Leuten, die mit chronischen Prozessen nach Homöopathen-Behandlungen dann doch zum Schulmediziner gerannt kommen, die Mehrkosten für die Behandlung in Rechnung stellt.      
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

Hallo pianoman,   

> Durchfall und Erbrechen sind bei Mensch und Tier übrigens auch körpereigene Therapiemethoden oder besser normale Reaktionen, um unverträgliche oder verdorbene Lebensmittel, Fremdkörper oder auch pathogene Bakterien schnell wieder loszuwerden.

   Ach nee! Na, sooooo eine Neuigkeit! *lach* Nicht böse sein, aber das ist doch ein alter Hut, oder? Wenn Dir die Viecher aber alle Nas' die Bude vollkotzen und den Stuhl nicht halten können, möchte man den Prozess aber doch gerne abkürzen. Den Tieren komme mal mit Cola und Salzstangen!  :Grin:    Bester Pianoman, bisher bin ich für die Kosten jeder homöopathischen Therapie höchstpersönlich selbst aufgekommen. Ich denke, das ist bei der überwiegenden Mehrzahl, die bei Alltagsbeschwerden lieber auf homöopathische Mittel oder auch auf Naturmedizin zurückgreifen, genauso. Was haben also die Krankenkassen damit zu tun? Wo ist Dein Problem?  :Huh?:    Nein, der große Zusammenhang fällt mir nicht auf, obwohl ich 1. alles von Dir durchgelesen habe und 2. nicht auf den Kopf gefallen bin.  Mit Theomedizin habe ich absolut nichts am Hut (obwohl ich Theologin bin), diese hat aber mit anderen alternativmedizinischen Therapien weder bezüglich des Grundgedankens noch hinsichtlich der praktischen Ausführung etwas zu tun. Deshalb würde ich Dich bitten, hier eine Differenzierung vorzunehmen.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Bis repetita non placent, monsti! 
Na gut, aber nur noch ein letztes Mal:
Homöopathie beruht genau so wie Bioenergetik (nach Philippi) auf bestimmten Hypothesen, wie die Welt beschaffen ist, d.h. aufgrund welcher Gesetzmässigkeiten sie funktioniert, aus welchen Bestandteilen sie besteht, welche Korrelationen und welche Kausalitäten existieren.  *Diese Annahmen sind in der Regel mit den Naturgesetzen, die wir kennen und deren Wirkung wir bewußt oder unbewußt in jedem Moment unserer irdischen Existenz erleben, nicht kompatibel. (Das ist der große Zusammenhang!)* 
Nur als Beispiel:  
In Wasser entstehen keinen Abbilder von gelöster Materie.
Deswegen funktioniert die Potenzierung von Substanzen nicht.  
Atome haben keine geistigen Eigenschaften, die auf Wasser übertragbar sind.  
Deswegen funktioniert die Potenzierung von Substanzen nicht. 
Würde die Potenzierung von Stoffen in Wasser funktionieren, würde jeder Tropfen Wasser dieser Welt über eine ungezählte Anzahl von geistartigen Abbildern verfügen.
Da der Mensch aus etwa 60% Wasser besteht, würden ständig alle möglichen Substanzen mit ungeheuerem Wirkungspotential im Körper vorliegen. Damit aber wären spezifische biochemische Reaktionen weder möglich noch steuerbar. 
Unsere Zellen sind aber auf das Vorhandensein und genau so auch auf die Abwesenheit bestimmter Stoffe zu definierten Zeiten angewiesen.  
Denn Schluß daraus zu ziehen, überlasse ich Dir.  
Weiterhin:  
Die Bioenergetik u.a. geht davon aus, das in unserem Universum eine Energieform existiert, die sich nicht nachweisen lässt, aber überall vorhanden ist. Die auch keine Wechselwirkung mit den uns bekannten Materieformen eingeht, aber dennoch von "Eingeweihten" spür-, lenk- und konzentrierbar ist, sowie auch zur Interaktion mit biochemischen Strukturen in der Lage ist. Das ist nicht nur ein Widerspruch in sich, sondern lässt sich auch mit dem grundsätzlichsten aller physikalischen Prozesses, nämlicher der Entropie, nicht in Übereinstimmung bringen. Die Entropie lässt einfach eine solche Energieform nicht zu. Aber ohne die Entropie gäbe es unser 4-dimensionales Universum nicht. Die Entropie ist seine grundlegende Voraussetzung und auch Eigenschaft.   
Auch hier überlasse ich Dir die Schlußfolgerungen. 
Aber bevor Du diese ziehst, empfehle ich noch einen Blick in ein gutes Standardwerk zur Biologie und zur Physik.   
Im übrigen, wenn Deine Tiere ständig erbrechen, haben diese vielleicht ein schwerwiegenderes Problem. Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Tierarzt und einer haltbaren Diagnose ?
Aber mal ganz praktisch gefragt: Was verhindern Globuli nach dem Erbrechen?  Ein weiteres Erbrechen ?  Aber warum kotzen sie Dir dann ständig die Bude voll ? Vielleicht solltest Du ihnen das Homöopathikum prophylaktisch geben. Ach nein, das wäre ja dann eine Arzneimittelprüfung an Gesunden. Dann müssten sie ja kotzen. Oder? 
Und zur Finanzierung homöopathischer Behandlungen. Mir geht es nicht darum, wem das Geld für teueres Wasser hinterher geworfen wird. 
Mir geht es nur darum, dass die Solidargemeinschaft in den Krankenkassen dann nicht belastet wird, wenn die  unnötige Verzögerung einer wirksamen Therapie durch eine unwirksame, letztendlich zu ungleich höheren Kosten führt. Wenn nämlich, wie so oft, des Homöopathen Kügelchen es nicht geschafft haben, die Entwicklung einer chronischen Bronchitis als Folge einer schlecht therapierten Virusinfektion der oberen Atemwege zu verhindern. 
(Nur ein Beispiel. Mir fallen da aber noch ein paar andere ein.)       
Pianoman

----------


## mämchen

Meine Krankenkasse erkennt Hömöopathie (auch schon vor der Aufnahme in den Leistungskatalog) sowie Akupunktur bei Knie- und Rückenproblemen als wirksame Heilmethoden an. Ebenso ist sie sehr fortschrittlich bei Massnahmen zur Gesundheitsvorsorge.  
Würde sie freiwillig für etwas bezahlen, dessen Unwirksamkeit bewiesen wäre?  
Bisher nur schulmedizinisch behandelt, geriet ich kürzlich an einen Dr. med., der mir zunächst eine Behandlung auf homöpathischer Grundlage vorschlug, die dann auch erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde.  
Unser Hund litt an Athrose. Mit einem homöpath. Medikament von  der Tierärztin läuft sie wieder schmerzfrei. 
Ob das nun als "Wunder des Glaubens" zerpflückt wird, ist mir völlig wurscht. Es hat uns geholfen, und gut ist. 
Ute

----------


## Pianoman

Nun mämchen, 
es ist ein bedauernswertes Phämomen des Konkurrenzkampfs um zahlende Mitglieder, das Krankenkassen auch pseudowissenschaftliche Heilmethoden finanzieren. Ich werde auf jeden Fall alles was in meiner Macht steht tun, um diese Auswüchse zu verhindern oder rückgängig zu machen.  
Zu ihrem Hund möchte ich nur anmerken, dass ich dessen Sprachkenntnisse bewundere. Anders wird das Tier kaum in der Lage gewesen sein, Sie über seinen Zustand zu informieren. 
Nur am Rand möchte ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass chronische degenerative Prozesse des Bewegungsapparates oft schubweise verlaufen und von einer Vielzahl sogenannter Triggerfaktoren abhängig sind.  Ernährung, Belastungssituation, allgemeine Konstitution und sogar das Wetter können wesentliche Rollen spielen. Nennen sie mir doch einemal das Präparat, was Ihrem Hund verordnet wurde.  Vielleicht kann ich Ihnen dazu ein paar Worte schreiben.  
Pianoman

----------


## mämchen

> Zu ihrem Hund möchte ich nur anmerken, dass ich dessen Sprachkenntnisse bewundere. Anders wird das Tier kaum in der Lage gewesen sein, Sie über seinen Zustand zu informieren.  
> Pianoman

 Nun, Pianoman, 
das ist ganz einfach: wenn der Hund nicht oder nur kurze Strecken Gassi gehen mag, wenn er deutlich sichtbar hinkt, sagt er mir, dass er Schmerzen hat. 
Und wenn er nach einiger Zeit wieder freudig läuft, gleichmäßig trabt und springt, heißt das: es geht mir gut, mir tut nichts weh! 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Mensch Ute,  und da dachte ich schon, Dein Hund würde mit Dir im astreinem Hochdeutsch parlieren.  :Grin:  Aber Du hast Recht, der alte Labrador-Rüde meiner Zahnärztin wurde mit einer C30-Potenz Rhus tox behandelt, nachdem er wegen seiner Hüftgelenksarthrose kaum mehr laufen konnte. Am nächsten Tag war es dann so schlimm, dass er gar nimmer aufstand (die Erstverschlimmerung, für die Rhus tox ja sehr bekannt ist). Am übernächsten Tag schon lief er wieder problemlos, und zwar bis zu seinem Tod im Alter von 13 ca. 1,5 Jahre später.  Amüsiertes Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hallo pianoman,   

> Ich werde auf jeden Fall alles was in meiner Macht steht tun, um diese Auswüchse zu verhindern oder rückgängig zu machen.

   Nun, dann kann man nur inständig hoffen, dass Du keinen Erfolg hast.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  Ohne die Alternativmedizin stünde ich nämlich permanent unter Schmerzmitteln. Im Gegensatz zu meinen Therapien (Akupunktur und Osteopathie) haben Schmerzmittel nämlich Nebenwirkungen. Darauf kann ich gut verzichten.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Smurf

> Mir geht es nur darum, dass die Solidargemeinschaft in den Krankenkassen dann nicht belastet wird, wenn die  unnötige Verzögerung einer wirksamen Therapie durch eine unwirksame, letztendlich zu ungleich höheren Kosten führt. Wenn nämlich, wie so oft, des Homöopathen Kügelchen es nicht geschafft haben, die Entwicklung einer chronischen Bronchitis als Folge einer schlecht therapierten Virusinfektion der oberen Atemwege zu verhindern. 
> (Nur ein Beispiel. Mir fallen da aber noch ein paar andere ein.)       
> Pianoman

 *Hi Pianoman,  
anhand Deines Beispieles mit der Bronchitis (harmloses Bsp. ), kann auch ich nur hoffen, daß nicht alle Krankenkassen die Homöopathie blind bezahlen und danach dann eben doch wieder die schulmedizinische Behandlung, wenn Globulis und Co nichts gebracht haben oder gar eine Verschlimmerung der Krankheit(en). Nicht umsonst ist in der neuen Gesundheitsreform auch beschlossen worden, daß Menschen, die sich z.B. piercen lassen, die Folgekosten bei Entzündungen oder ähnlichen Folgen dann privat zahlen zu müssen. Also, wenn nun ein Patient mit einer verschleppten Bronchitis nur von einem HP bhandelt werden möchte, diese Bronchitis wird immer schlimmer, vielleicht mit nachfolgender Pneumonie, dann wäre ich sehr dafür, daß der Patient die nachfolgenden schulmedizinischen Behandlungen selber zahlt.  
Da ich leider nicht weiß, ob es auch Heilpraktiker gibt, die irgendwann selber an ihre Grenzen kommen und das natürlich auch einsehen und den Patienten dann auch wieder in die Schulmedizin zurückführen, möchte ich also hier nicht behaupten, daß ich dafür bin, daß jeder Patient, der durch Homöopathie noch schlimmer erkrankt (Verschleppung von Krankheiten etc), die folgenden schulmedizinischen Sachen privat bezahlen muß. Bei eigenem Verschulden aber schon.... 
@ Monsti,  
ich meine hier nicht die unterstützenden oder begleitenden Sachen, so wie das bei Dir ist, denn Du bist ja auch noch offen für die Schulmedizin. Dann ist das mit den Kosten auch wieder was ganz anderes, denn Du beharrst ja nicht darauf, Dich nur noch alternativmedizinisch behandeln zu lassen. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

@ smurf: Zitat aus der Information meiner Kasse: "Die Kasseübernimmt die vollen Kosten für die Anamnese, Beratung und Behandlung beim *Arzt* und rechnet diese direkt mit ihm ab. Die Patienten tragen die Kosten für Medikamente u. Praxisgebühr. Das neue Leistungsangebot entspricht hohen Standards. Die teilnehmenden Ärzte u. Apotheker müssen umfangreiche Vorkenntnisse u. Qualifikationen im Fach Homöop. nachweisen u. sich ebenso wie ihr Praxispersonal ständig weiterbilden. Die homöop. Leistung kann nur von niedergelassenen Kassenärzten, die auch Homöopathen sind, abgerechnet werden, allerdings nicht von Heilpraktikern. Die zertifizierten Partnerärzte sind zugelassene Ärzte, die im DZVhÄ organisiert sind. Zusammen mit einem erfahrenen Arzt kann der Versicherte gemeinsam abwägen, ob die >klass. Schulmedizin< oder Homöopathie im Einzelfall die richtige Therapieform ist." Zitatende. 
Mir wurde beide Male "zunächst" naturheilkundliche Behandlung/Homöopathie angeboten, da hier keine unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen zu erwarten sind. Die Option der klass. Schulmedizin blieb selbstverständlich offen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute 
PS.: Wir sind schon eine ganze Weile "off topic"!

----------


## Pianoman

Gott sei Dank monsti, 
war es von Rhus toxicodendron nur C30 und dem großen Manitu sei ebenfalls Dank, konnte sich das Homöopathikum daran erinnern, nicht die toxischen Bestandteile des Giftsumach mit zu potenzieren. Wer weiß was sonst passiert wäre? 
Zumal ja auch noch das für die individuelle Behandlung in der Homöopathie so typische, individuell passende Arzneimittelbild für den Hund gar nicht gefunden wurde, sondern auf ein Komplexmittel aus der Humanhomöopathie zurückgegriffen wurde. 
Mir ist zwar der Gift-Sumach als Pflanze insoweit bekannt, dass man in tunlichst meiden sollte. Aber wenn eine einzige Gabe eines Mittel aus diesem Gewächs in einer garantiert wirkstofffreien Verdünnung reicht, um eine Hüftgelenksathrose verschwinden oder wenigstens schmerzfrei werden zu lassen, warum, um aller Herren willen, weiß die Orthopädie davon noch nichts.  
Ich glaube, den Ärzten stände das Wasser in den Augen vor Glück, über ein so potentes Heil- und Schmerzmittel zu verfügen. 
Du bist doch Theologin, monsti, oder ? Schreie es von der Kanzel.  
Für die anderen, die an monstis Schilderung zweifeln:   *Der Gift-Sumach (Rhus toxicodendron)*  
Die ganze Pflanze ist sehr stark giftig. 
Die Inhaltsstoffe des Gift-Sumachs sind die stärksten natürlich vorkommenden Kontaktallergen. Schon sehr geringe Mengen, um den Mikrogramm-Bereich, reichen für die starken Reizwirkungen. Der erste Kontakt mit der Pflanze führt zu einer Sensibilisierung. Nach einem erneuten Kontakt, wobei der Milchsaft die gefährlichste Substanz ist, kommt es innerhalb von 2 - 5 Tagen zu der allergischen Kontaktdermatitis. Sie besteht aus Rötung, Blasenbildung, sehr starkem Juckreiz oder sogar Schmerzen. Die blasen enthalten eine klare Flüssigkeit. Die Körpertemperatur steigt. Die Hauterscheinungen können Wochen- bis monatelang bestehen bleiben und klingen nur sehr langsam ab. Auch ohne einen erneuten Kontakt mit der Pflanze können an den betroffenen Stellen selbst nach Jahren wieder allergische Erscheinungen auftreten, die sich als Nachschübe der ehemals erlittenen Dermatitis diagnostizieren lassen.
In Amerika sind ungefähr 70 % der Bevölkerung gegen den Gift-Sumach allergisch. Nach Schätzungen erkranken ungefähr zwei Millionen Patienten in den USA an einer Rhusdermatitis. Alle durchgeführten Präventivmaßnahmen waren erfolglos.
Die vorhandene Überempfindlichkeit bleibt erhalten. Patienten, die innerhalb von fünf Jahren erneut Kontakt mit der Pflanze haben, reagieren sehr viel heftiger und schneller, als Patienten bei denen der erste Kontakt mit der Pflanze schon länger zurückliegt. Einwirkungen auf das Auge können zu schweren Schädigungen der Horn- und Bindehaut führen. Ein vorübergehender oder auch bleibender Verlust der Sehkraft kann durch Trübungen der Hornhaut eintreten. 
Oral aufgenommene Pflanzenteile führen zu einer starken Reizung des Mund-Rachenbereichs, des Magen-Darm-Traktes und zu Schwindel, Übelkeit, Erbrechen, Durchfallen mit blutigen Anteilen und schweren, schmerzhaften Koliken. Erregungszustände bis zu Bewusstseinsstörungen und Bewusstlosigkeit sind durchaus möglich. Die Nieren werden stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Es kann zur Hämaturie und sogar zu einer Nephritis kommen. Bei geringen Dosen wird die Diurese gefördert, bei höheren Dosen erfolgt aber eine Abnahme der Diurese. Die orale Aufnahme ist meist durch eine *Überdosierung mit homöopathischen Arzneimittel* bedingt. 
Für Tiere ist die Aufnahme der Pflanzenteile in der Regel tödlich.  
Soviel dann zur sanften, nebenwirkungsfreien Homöopathie. 
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

> @ smurf: Zitat aus der Information meiner Kasse: "Die Kasseübernimmt die vollen Kosten für die Anamnese, Beratung und Behandlung beim *Arzt* und rechnet diese direkt mit ihm ab.  
>  Die homöop. Leistung kann nur von niedergelassenen Kassenärzten, die auch Homöopathen sind, abgerechnet werden, allerdings nicht von Heilpraktikern. Die zertifizierten Partnerärzte sind zugelassene Ärzte, die im DZVhÄ organisiert sind. Zusammen mit einem erfahrenen Arzt kann der Versicherte gemeinsam abwägen, ob die >klass. Schulmedizin< oder Homöopathie im Einzelfall die richtige Therapieform ist." Zitatende.

 *Hi Ute,  
das beruhigt mich ja dann doch, daß auch Deine KK nicht alle Heilpraktiker anerkennt und bezahlt. Denn genauso handhabt meine KK das auch... Es gibt ja leider auch unter den HP's immer noch so Leutchen, die nach 3 Wochenendseminaren meinen, nun seien sie fit und allwissend in Homöopathie, dieses trifft aber auch nicht nur auf Heilpraktiker zu. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Andrea,
unterscheidet man nicht zwischen Heilpraktikern und Homöopathen (w/m)?
Bei den Homöopathen (w/m), bei denen ich gewesen bin, die hatten zuvor ihr Studium in Medizin abgeschlossen und haben dann noch einmal die Ausbildung zum Homöopathen gemacht (Ausbildungszeit 2 oder 3 Jahre).  
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:  
__________________________
leben und leben lassen.

----------


## Smurf

> Hallo Andrea,
> unterscheidet man nicht zwischen Heilpraktikern und Homöopathen (w/m)?
> Bei den Homöopathen (w/m), bei denen ich gewesen bin, die hatten zuvor ihr Studium in Medizin abgeschlossen und haben dann noch einmal die Ausbildung zum Homöopathen gemacht (Ausbildungszeit 2 oder 3 Jahre).  
> Liebe Grüße
> Julchen  
> __________________________
> leben und leben lassen.

 *Hi Julchen,  
man unterscheidet schon, siehe Beitrag von Ute: Krankenkasse übernimmt Kosten nur, wenn die alternative Heilmethode von einem Arzt durchgeführt wird. Genauso handhabt es meine Krankenkasse auch, aber es gibt halt auch Ausnahmen, weniger bei den gesetzlichen als aber bei den privaten Kassen. Wobei die letzteren ja irgendwie außen vor stehen in dem Gesundheitssystem, noch jedenfalls, auch da beginnt ja ein Umdenken. 
@ Ute, 
letztendlich sind wir hier völlig vom Thema abgekommen, denn um Kosten und das Auffangen von Kosten ging es hier gar nicht. Sondern vielmehr um den "Glauben" an die Theomedizin bzw. Biosense... Ich hatte das hier das erste Mal überhaupt gelesen, daß es eine Theomedizin gibt, und ich kenne auch keinen, der sich damit schon mal beschäftigt hat in meinem Umfeld, deshalb finde ich die Beiträge hier sehr interessant.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Julchen,  
wie kommt man eigentlich zu der Ansicht, das genügend Wissen über eine bestimmte Theorie auch eine allgemeingültige Aussage über deren Wirksamkeit (oder wissenschaftliche Bedeutung) möglich macht. 
Genau so könnte man argumentieren, ein Doktorgrad in Religionswissenschaft würde die Existenz eines göttlichen Wesens beweisen.  
Alle sogennanten "alternativen Heilmethoden" verfügen über theoretische Grundlagen, die sich mit einem *allgemeingültigen* Verständnis der Welt nicht vereinbaren lassen. Diese Widersprüche lassen sich nicht beseitigen.  
Beschäftigt euch doch einmal , und diese Aufforderung geht an alle, die in diesem Forum posten, mit den Fragen, die sich aus den Welterklärungsmodellen der Homöopathie, der TCM, der Bioenergetik etc.pp. und unseren naturwissenschaftlichen Weltmodellen, die ihre Tauglichkeit jeden Tag aufs neue beweisen, ergeben. 
Es hat ingesamt wenig Sinn, eine Anzahl von mehr oder minder undurchschaubaren Erfahrungswerten aneinander zureihen, weil damit nichts bewiesen wird.
Dementsprechend zeigt jede wissenschaftlich haltbare Studie, die über die Einzelerfahrung hinausgeht, dass das eigentliche Wirkkonzept der "alternativen Heilkunst" maximal der Plazebo-Effekt ist. 
Wenn also Heilwirkungen auftreten, ist damit nur die Existenz des Plazebo-Effekts bewiesen, nicht aber die Wirksamkeit von Homöopathika oder heilend aufgelegten Händen.  
Pianoman

----------


## mämchen

> *@ Ute, 
> letztendlich sind wir hier völlig vom Thema abgekommen, denn um Kosten und das Auffangen von Kosten ging es hier gar nicht. Sondern vielmehr um den "Glauben" an die Theomedizin bzw. Biosense... Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

 @Andrea: Du hast völlig recht, deshalb kann ich hier auch nichts mehr zu schreiben.  
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Sonn(en)tag euch allen 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

@pianoman   

> Schreie es von der Kanzel.

   Muss ich gar nicht, Dein Geschrei genügt vollkommen.  :Grin:    Sorry, ich finde Du argumentierst mehr als überheblich. Den Gift-Sumach kenne ich selbstverständlich auch - wäre ja auch zu peinlich, wenn nicht ... als Botanikerin. Ich hatte aber aber von einer C30-Potenz Rhus tox. geschrieben.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):    Zur Homöopathie: Bei uns in Österreich dürfen *nur* Ärzte homöopathisch behandeln, und dies tun sie auch. Das zu Deinem Kommentar:   

> Ich glaube, den Ärzten stände das Wasser in den Augen vor Glück, über ein so potentes Heil- und Schmerzmittel zu verfügen.

    

> Soviel dann zur sanften, nebenwirkungsfreien Homöopathie.

   Aha, ich denke, Homöopathie wirkt nicht?  Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht Angie

----------


## ama

Da hatte ich ja mächtig was zu lesen in der kurzen zeit in der ich nicht am PC war.
Also ich finde es ist wichtig das man eine genaue Diagnose hat und mit einem Arzt abpricht wie die Bahndlung weitr vrlaufen soll. Wenn der Arzt Homöopathie anbietet, weil es weniger Nebenwirkungen gibt, dann würde ich es ausprobieren. 
Ob ihr mich nun für verrückt haltet oder nicht, ich brauche keinen schriftlichen wissenschaftlichen test, den ich vieleicht nicht mal verstehen würde, um zu merken was mir gut tut und was nicht. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe etwas gefahrlos anzuwenden bei die Nebenwirklungen gering oder gar nicht sind, dann ist das meine Alternative. Und wenn noch so viel dagegen gesagt wird, ich habe die Kombination von Arzt und Alternative als durchweg positiv empfunden.
Ein schönes Wochenende wünsche ich euch noch

----------


## Julchen

hallo Pianoman,
ich hatte lediglich einen Hinweis auf die Ausbildung von Homöopathen gemacht
und die Frage nach Unterscheidung von Homöopathen und Heilpraktikern gestellt, von Ansichten hatte ich nichts geschrieben.   _"wie kommt man eigentlich zu der Ansicht, das genügend Wissen über eine bestimmte Theorie auch eine allgemeingültige Aussage über deren Wirksamkeit (oder wissenschaftliche Bedeutung) möglich macht."_
Das frag ich mich dann auch, aber dennoch akzeptiere ich die Ansicht von Menschen die der Naturwissenschaft ihre Richtung geben und entsprechend argumentieren *g*. 
Ich gestatte mir als Patientin mein Hirn weder in der medizinischen noch 
homöopathischen Richtung oder sonstwerweiß-Richtung abzuschalten. 
Ganz pragmatisch gehe ich von der Fragestellung aus: hilft es - hilft es nicht.  
Ich verteufele wissenschaftliche Herangehenweise nicht, sie hat sicherlich viele Erkenntnisse gebracht, aber aus dem Zeitalter der Aufklärung kommend hat sie auch eine "Sinnes"welt heruntergekippt, die man nicht wissenschaftlich erforschen kann.
Irrtümer sind menschlich auf jedem Gebiet.  
Mir hat übrigens die Homöopathie nicht geholfen (die verantwortungsbewusste homöopathische Ärztin hat mir empfohlen zum Allopathen zu gehen).
Bei meinem Mann halfen die Globuli - und das bei einem skeptischen Naturwissenschaftler, der es einfach mal ausprobieren wollte; bei einem Freund (Mathematiker) ebenfalls - die besten Witze macht das Leben.  
Nette Grüße
und noch einen schönen Sonn(en)tag
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo monsti,  
auch auf die Gefahr hin, mich weiter mit dem Vorwurf einer überheblichen Argumentation konfrontiert zu sehen: C30 Rhus tox. ist nicht anderes als ein Auszug aus Rhus toxicodendron (oder Gift-Sumach) in der Verdünnung von 1:100 hoch 30. Ein Blick in die Liste der homöopathischen Zubereitungen dürfte auch Dir Gewissheit darüber verschaffen. Dass  Dir aber - als Botanikerin (übrigens meine Respekt vor zwei abgeschlossenen Studiengängen in Theologie und Biologie) - die lateinische Nomenklatur und deren gängige Abkürzung einer doch bekannten Pflanze nicht geläufig ist, gibt mir ein wenig zu denken.  
Und weil Du von mir schon einmal etwas differenziertere Darstellungen eingefordert hast:  
Ich habe nie behauptet, homöopathische Heilmittel hätten keinen Wirkung. 
Festgestellt habe ich, dass nach meiner Auffassung homöopathischen Mittel die ihnen zugeschrieben *Heilwirkung* nicht haben, weil das dahinterstehende simile-Prinzip grundsätzlich falsch ist. Außer, man betrachtet den Plazebo-Effekt als gewollt eingesetztes Heilprinzip.  
Festgestellt habe ich weiter, dass Lösungen jenseits der Avogadro-Grenze, die etwa bei einer Verdünnung von D23 liegt, nicht wirksam sein können, weil Atome die ihnen zugeschriebenen geistartigen Eigenschaften nicht haben und somit auch nicht an das Lösungmittel weitergeben können. Hätten sie diese, könnte Leben wie wir es kennen nicht existieren.
(Als Botanikerin dürfte Dir dieser Sachverhalt, zumindest aber die Bedeutung der Avogadro-Grenze bekannt sein.) 
Allerdings habe ich definitiv nicht behauptet, dass  homöopathische Mittel keine Wirkung haben. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich behaupte, dass besonders im Bereich der  Niedrigpotenzen - also etwa bis D 10 - durchaus wirksame, nicht selten toxische Stoffkonzentrationen vorliegen können. Rhus tox. in D6 würde ich keinesfalls einnehmen. In Rhus tox. C30 allerdings würde ich nicht nur baden, notfalls würde ich das Gebräu auch literweise trinken, auch auf die Gefahr hin, eine Hüftgelenksathrose zu bekommen. Denn das wäre ja die Schlußfolgerung aus dem simile-Prinzip, da die Einnahme eines homöopathischen Arzneimittels bei Gesunden die Symptome bzw. Krankheit auslöst usw.... 
Aber um ganz eng am Thema zu bleiben: Ich stelle mir sehr ernsthaft die Frage, ob ein Arzt, der im Rahmen einer homöopathischen Behandlung die fulminat positive Wirkung eines homöopathischen Mittels feststellt, nicht insgesamt massiv unethisch handeln würde, würde er nicht umgehend davon die Arzneimittelkommission oder andere öffentliche Institutionen des Gesundheitswesens unterrichten.
Denn gerade - um wieder ganz eng am Thema zu bleiben - bei einer derart schmerzhaften und die Bewegungsfähigkeit beinträchtigenden Erkrankung wie der  Cox- oder Hüftgelenksathrose, die im fortgeschrittenen Zustand oft nur noch operativ behandelt werden kann, wäre doch ein einfach und schnell anzuwendes Schmerz- und Heilmittel ein wahrer Segen. Zumal eine manifeste Athrose auch noch als irreversibler Zustand gilt. 
Pianoman 
PS.: Ich schließe mich auch der Meinung anderer Verfasser an, dass die Diskussion mittlerweile die eigentliche thematische Ebene verlassen hat.
Ich würde in diesem Zusammenhang die Bitte an Starbug, Lucy oder smurf richten, ein Forum einzurichten, in dem irrationale und rationale Welterklärungsmodelle diskutiert werden können. Eine endlose Diskussion darüber ob die Erde eine Kugel oder nicht vielleicht doch eine Scheibe ist, scheint mir auf Dauer nicht sehr sinnvoll. 
In diesem Zusammenhang noch ein Wort an Julchen:
Wissenschaftliche Welterklärung und religiös beeinflusste Glaubenssätze als Ergebnis individueller und damit subjektiver sinnlicher Erfahrung lassen sich definitiv nicht in Übereinstimmung bringen. Diese Erkenntnis war für die Hochkirchen ein schmerzhafter Prozess. D.h. schmerzhafter war dieser mehr für die Wissenschaftler, deren Weltbild nicht mehr konform mit der Kirchenmeinung war. Letztendlich hat dieser in der Aufklärung vollzogene Prozess aber dazu geführt, dass sich die Hochkirchen nicht mehr die Deutungshoheit über naturwissenschaftliche Sachverhalte anmaßen. Dass aber nun die Irrationalisten moderner Prägung genau diese Deutungshoheit wieder beanspruchen, gibt Anlass zu grosser Sorge. Wir müssen uns der Grenzen metaphysischer Welterklärungen bewußt werden, sonst verlieren wir die Fundamente unseres kulturellen Selbstverständnisses.

----------


## Monsti

Hi pianoman,  ehe Du Dir noch mit weiteren wortgewaltigen Statesments die Finger strapaziert, empfehle ich Dir wärmstens zu akzeptieren, dass Mensch und Tier mittels sog. alternativer Heilmethoden (zu denen die Homöopathie ja auch zählt) sowohl Linderung als auch Heilung erfahren. Ich benötige, anders als Du, keine seitenlangen, meiner Ansicht nach einschläfernden Postings, um meinen Standpunkt darzulegen. Nimm's hin oder lass' es bleiben. Mir ist das wurscht, denn meine höchstpersönliche Erfahrung gibt mir (mir!) Recht.  :Grin:    Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Abend, ich habe ihn auf jeden Fall Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Wie bin bloß auf den Gedanken gekommen, Du würdest Dich mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen?  
Aber vielleicht helfen ja meine Beiträge den Nutzer des Forum, die neben einer Meinung auch noch eine Ahnung haben wollen. 
Pianoman

----------


## Monsti

Hi pianoman,  ich nehme Deine Meinung sehr wohl wahr, aber eben "nur" als Deine persönliche Meinung, ebenso wie Du meine Ansicht als nicht haltbar empfindest. Deine Meinung ist eine unter Milliarden. Nimm's doch einfach so hin. Wo ist das Problem? Ich bin keine, die stur an alternativmedizinischen Therapien festhält, das solltest Du in meinem Profil eigentlich unschwer erkennen können. Aber dort, wo ich merke, dass mir alternativmedizinische Therapien besser und nebenwirkungsfreier helfen als schulmedizinische, werde ich sie auch weiterhin präferieren, egal, was Du zum Besten gibst. Ich wäre ja blöd, würde ich es nicht so handhaben. In meinem Vorposting schrieb ich ja schon: "meine höchstpersönliche Erfahrung gibt mir *(mir!)* Recht." Mögen andere Leute andere Wege für sich finden. In diesem Punkt interessiert mich keine Wissenschaftlichkeit, sondern schlicht und einfach eine Wirkung, die *ich höchstpersönlich* bemerke oder auch nicht. Das haben mittlerweile auch andere schon sinngemäß so geschrieben. Könntest Du das bitteschön einfach mal so stehen lassen und als Tatsache akzeptierten? Das wäre sehr nett.  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Ich zitiere mich mal eben selber:  
Wie bin ich nur auf den Gedanken gekommen, Du würdest Dich mit Argumenten auseinandersetzen.  
Aber vielleicht helfen je meine Beiträge den Nutzer des Forums, die neben einer Meinung auch noch eine Ahnung haben wollen.  
Und nur darum geht es.  
Im übrigen verkünde ich hier nicht meine persönliche Meinung, sondern ich benenne naturwissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse, die mit (im weitesten Sinne) esoterischen Theorien nicht in Übereinstimmung zu bringen sind. Du  allerdings hast Dich bis jetzt mit keinem dieser Argumente befasst, sondern ausschließlich Deine Meinung und subjektive Erfahrung dargestellt. Dass es für diese Erfahrungen auch *plausible,* *wissenschaftlich haltbare Erklärungen* gibt, interessiert Dich nicht im geringsten. 
Das allerdings ist Dein ureigenes Problem.  
Schlimm ist nur, wenn dieser eklatante Mangel an Selbstreflektion von einer Akademikerin geäußert wird, von der man ein Mindestmaß an Fähigkeit zum wissenschaftlichen Denken erwarten kann. 
Ich empfehle dringend, mal wieder Poppers "Logik der Forschung" oder "Objektive Erkenntnis " in die Hand zu nehmen; und vielleicht auch zu lesen. Auch Adornos "Thesen gegen den Okkultismus" würden helfen. Und als Theologin müssten Dir diese Werke durchaus ein Begriff sein.  
Aber wie dem auch sei; ich beende jetzt die "Diskussion" mit Dir, weil Deiner Weltauffassung das wesentlichste Element einer aufgeklärten Weltsicht fehlt, nämlich die Möglichkeit der Falsifizierung. 
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

*@ Pianoman: 
Der Bitte nach dem eigenen (Unter-)Forum kann ich nicht nachkommen, bin keine Moderatorin bzw. kein Admin.  
Bitte wende Dich diesbezüglich an Starbug. 
Du kannst hier aber ein Thema aufmachen, wo all das diskutiert werden kann, was nicht zur Theomedizin gehört, wohl aber zur Alternativmedizin. Oder aber halt auch in den anderen Forumsbereichen. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo smurf,  
Danke für die Information, vielleicht sollte ich mich mal etwas intensiver mit den Forumsregeln beschäftigen.  
Schönen Restabend noch,  
Pianoman

----------


## Smurf

*@ Pianoman, 
Dir auch einen schönen Restabend und gute Nacht, 
Andrea*

----------


## Julchen

hi Pianoman, _In diesem Zusammenhang noch ein Wort an Julchen:_ _Wissenschaftliche Welterklärung und religiös beeinflusste Glaubenssätze als Ergebnis individueller und damit subjektiver sinnlicher Erfahrung lassen sich definitiv nicht in Übereinstimmung bringen. Diese Erkenntnis war für die Hochkirchen ein schmerzhafter Prozess. D.h. schmerzhafter war dieser mehr für die Wissenschaftler, deren Weltbild nicht mehr konform mit der Kirchenmeinung war. Letztendlich hat dieser in der Aufklärung vollzogene Prozess aber dazu geführt, dass sich die Hochkirchen nicht mehr die Deutungshoheit über naturwissenschaftliche Sachverhalte anmaßen. Dass aber nun die Irrationalisten moderner Prägung genau diese Deutungshoheit wieder beanspruchen, gibt Anlass zu grosser Sorge. Wir müssen uns der Grenzen metaphysischer Welterklärungen bewußt werden, sonst verlieren wir die Fundamente unseres kulturellen Selbstverständnisses._ 
Du bist in deiner wissenschaftlichen Denkweise verhaftet, dann will ich dich auch nicht stören. 
Irgendwie erschienst du mir zunehmend in der Rolle des Sophisten. Dein thread war durchaus interessant, bevor du dich so verbissen hast. Die Umkehrung deiner Argumente mit etwas persönlichem Senf von mir, ist dir wohl entgangen. Sorry, zu deinem Kommentar möchte ich mich nicht mehr äußern.  
Und wo ich schon dabei bin, ich habe dich persönlich angesprochen - es wäre auch sehr schön von dir - sollten wir noch einmal auf diesem Weg kontakten - wenn du mir ebenfalls diese Achtung entgegenbringen würdest.  
Nette Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Monsti

@pianoman   

> vielleicht sollte ich mich mal etwas intensiver mit den Forumsregeln beschäftigen

 *Das* ist in der Tat eine großartige Idee.  :Grin:

----------


## ama

Und ich werde mir mal so eine Biomeditation genauer ansehen, es also mal ausprobieren. Bisher kannte ich das nur von Freunden, die positive Erfahrungen gemacht haben.
Da ist ungefährlich ist, kann ja nix passieren.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo ama,  wenn Du magst, erzähle doch hier von Deinen Erfahrungen! Würde mich sehr interessierten, zumal ich keine Ahnung davon habe.  Immer neugierig grüßt Dich Angie

----------


## Smurf

*Hi Ama,  
da schließe ich mich doch direkt mal an, denn wie so eine Biomeditation funktioniert oder abläuft weiß ich auch nicht, würde mich aber doch interessieren, was dabei so passiert! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## ama

Ja ich werde euch gern berichten. Es wie mit allen Dingen die unbekannt sind, erst wenn man weiß wie es funktioniert, dann kann man richtig was darüber sagen. war ja auch bei den Globulis oder ähnlichem so.

----------


## Monsti

Hi ama,  vielleicht solltest Du dafür aber einen neuen Thread eröffnen, da dies ja mit Theomedizin nichts zu tun hat. Oder, was meinst Du?  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
ich glaube nicht, dass Du für mögliche Erfahrungen mit der Biomeditation einen neuen Thread eröffnen solltest.  
Biomediatiton und Theomedizin sind quasi identisch. Der Begriff "Theomedizin" ist genau so wie der Begriff "Biomeditation" von Victor Philippi erfunden worden, und das erst vor kurzer Zeit.  
Dazu folgendes Zitat von einer der Websites der Philippi-Organisation:   _Bioenergetische Meditation
Das Kernstück der Theomedizin ist die bioenergetische Meditation (Abk. Biomeditation). Die Biomeditation geht davon aus, dass die Ursache aller Krankheiten energetische Blockaden im Energiefeld des Menschen sind. Diese Blockaden verhindern den ungestörten Informationsfluss im Körper. Dadurch können z. B. die Killerzellen im Blut keine Krebszellen identifizieren und zerstören. Der Mensch wird krank. 
Die Biomeditation löst die energetischen Blockaden mit ihren negativen Informationen auf, indem die fehlenden positiven Informationen durch die Bioenergie in den Körper geleitet werden. Was aber ist eine negative Information? Nichts anderes als Angst. Die Angst vor der Krankheit oder vor dem Tod. Angst hat viele Gesichter. Wenn die Angst geht, kann der Mensch freier und klarer denken. Er empfindet innere Harmonie und Stabilität, das, was sich alle Menschen wünschen. 
Die Biomeditation wird von einem ausgebildeten Bioenergetiker Extrasens (Abk. Biosens) durchgeführt. Der Biosens arbeitet dabei als Kanal für die universelle Energie (kurz: Bioenergie). In der einstündigen Biomeditation legt der Biosens an verschiedenen Stellen des Körpers  den Energiezentren  die Hand auf, um die Bioenergie in den Körper zu leiten. Dabei gibt es vier grundlegende Handpositionen, die das Immunsystem, den Stoffwechsel und das Nervensystem sehr stark aktivieren. Nur wenn alles richtig funktioniert, kann der Mensch auf körperlicher, geistiger und seelischer Ebene gesund werden. Die Biomeditation kann auch  mit Hilfe einer DVD oder CD  selbstständig zu Hause durchgeführt werden.  Die Biomeditation ist ein Teil der Theomedizin. Auf dem ersten Internationalen Kongress für Theomedizin werden Biosens und Experten aus anderen heilerischen Bereichen über die Möglichkeiten der ganzheitlichen Genesung des Menschen berichten und diskutieren. Es ist ein Kongress, der Therapeuten, Kranke und Gesunde zusammenführt mit dem einen Ziel  allen von ganzen Herzen zu helfen._   *Information:  * Viktor Philippi, Psychologe, *Erfinder der Bioenergetischen Meditation und Begründer der Theomedizin.* 
Gefunden auf der Site: www.sein.de 
Der ganze Kongress diente ausschließlich dem Marketing für Produkte und Dienstleistungen der Philippi-Organisation.  
Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass Dir persönlich aus einer Biosense-Behandlung eine Gefahr erwächst; höchsten deinem Konto.  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Hallo Pianoman, unsere Beiträge haben sich überschnitten. 
Ein neuer Thread ist dafür nicht nötig denke ich, denn es geht doch um die Theomedizin.
In der Meditation werden die Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers aktiviert und Blockaden gelöst, so heisst es wohl.
Die Theomedizin ist , so denke ich, ein übergeordneter Begriff, denn es geht darum die Meditationsart zusätzlich zur Schulmedizin einzubinden bzw. anzubieten.
Ziel sei es beides gemeinsam den Menschen zugänglich zu machen.
Hab mich da auf vielen Seiten belesen und ich kenne Leute die nutzen diese Art der Meditation für sich.   

> Im übrigen glaube ich nicht, dass Dir persönlich aus einer Biosense-Behandlung eine Gefahr erwächst; höchsten deinem Konto.

 kannst du dir vorstellen das es Sachen gibt die man bereit ist zu bezahlen oder das es Menschen gibt die für sowas kein Geld nehmen?   

> Der ganze Kongress diente ausschließlich dem Marketing für Produkte und Dienstleistungen der Philippi-Organisation.

 Das mit dem Kongress mag sein, da wirst du Recht haben, aber die Meditation zu nutzen ist für mich etwas anderes.

----------


## Pianoman

An alle Forumsnutzer: 
Wunder zu vollbringen, kann man lernen. 
(Auch wenn Wunder auf Bestellung eigentlich keine so richtigen Wunder mehr sind...) 
Bericht einer Kursteilnehmerin bei Philippi:   _Eine andere Klientin – eine Freundin von mir – hatte in ihrem rechten Eierstock eine Zyste. Dadiese immer größer wurde, sollte diese operativ entfernt werden. Meine Freundin kam zu mir und ich arbeitete mit ihr._ _Obwohl ich noch keine Bioenergetik Extrasens-Einweihung erhalten hatte,_ _konnte ich dazu beitragen, dass diese Zyste nach drei Sitzungen verschwunden_ _war. Können Sie sich die Freude meiner Freundin vorstellen?_ _Persönliche Erfahrungen: Viktor erzählte uns immer wieder, wie leicht man die eine oder andere Störung erfolgreich angehen kann. Unter anderem erzählte_ _er auch, dass man verkrümmte Wirbelsäulen ganz nebenbei wieder aufrichten_ _kann. Ich habe Viktor ziemlich alles abgenommen, aber das nicht. Ich selbst_ _leide seit meiner Kindheit unter einer verkrümmten Wirbelsäule und habe_ _schon viele chiropraktische Eingriffe hinter mir. Leider nicht mit dem erhofften_ _Ergebnis. Und nun kommt Viktor und sagt, dass es ganz einfach wieder weggeht._ _Ich glaubte ihm nicht. Auch hier wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. An_ _unserem dritten Wochenend-Seminar wurden wir in die Praxis der praktischen_ _Übungen eingeführt. Während eine Mitschülerin ihre Hände an meiner Milz platziert hatte, bäumte sich mein Oberkörper (für andere kaum sichtbar) ohne Vorwarnung auf. Gleichzeitig hatte ich das Gefühl, dass jemand mit einem Daumen meinen immer noch blockierten Wirbel nach vorne drückt. Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen, was da mit mir geschah. Mein Wirbel verschob sich, ohne dass er auch nur berührt wurde – genau auf_ _den Platz, wohin er gehört. Nachdem dieSitzung abgeschlossen war, hatte ich an_ _dem verschobenen Wirbel eine leichte Reizung, so als wäre ich gerade chiropraktisch_ _behandelt worden. Dies ist inzwischen zwei Monate her, der Wirbel sitzt immer noch an seinem Platz (so lange wie nie nach einer chiropraktischen Behandlung). Ich habe hier keinerlei Beschwerden mehr. Ich zweifele mit Sicherheit nicht mehr daran, wenn_ _Viktor sagt „alles ist möglich und die meisten Sachen sind Kleinigkeiten“._  Behandlung einer Skoliose, Entfernung einer Zyste nur durch Geisteskraft. Sagenhaft!  Und wie kann man so etwas lernen?   *Dauer der Ausbildung* _Der Kurs dauert 5 Monate. Es werden 10 Seminareinheiten, jeweils 2 Einheiten je_ _Monat mit 6 – 8 Stunden Unterricht und Übungen, durchgeführt. Im Anschluss an_ _jede Seminareinheit wird eine Meditationssitzung mit dem jeweiligen Seminarleiter_ _durchgeführt. Hierbei werden die Kanäle und das dritte Auge geöffnet. Die_ _Blockaden werden gelöst, abgebaut und das Immunsystem, das Nervensystem_ _und der Stoffwechsel werden gestärkt, und die Abwehrkräfte werden aktiviert._  *Kosten der Ausbildung* _Die Ausbildungskosten betragen z. Zt. 2.000 Euro zuzüglich 50 Euro für Lehrmaterial._ _Die Seminare werden von mir selbst sowie von hoch qualifizierten Dozenten geleitet. Meine Seminarleiter sind selbst vor vielen Jahren durch meine Schule gegangen und beherrschen alle Themen von Grund auf. Sie verfügen über ein sehr gut entwickeltes Energiepotential und große Erfahrung im Umgang mit der Bioenergetik und Bioinformatik._ _Während mich die Dozenten in den Seminaren vertreten, bin ich mit Ihnen über eine goldene Brücke telepathisch verbunden, so dass sie in diesem_ _Moment aus derselben Quelle schöpfen, wie auch ich dies tun kann._  _Quelle: www.biomez.de/common/pdf/Heilerwerden_Broschuere.pdf_      Das ist doch wirklich nicht zuviel um Blinde wieder sehen und Gelähmte wieder gehen zu lassen, oder? Und noch weniger, wenn man dabei auch noch lernt, wie man Löcher in Herzen verschweißt und Ablagerungen in Aterien entfernt.   Kardiologen, Gynäkologen, Orthopäden:  Mottet den OP-Tisch ein , die Biosense kommen!    Pianoman

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt einfach Dinge, die sind zum lachen.
Diese Texte gehören definitiv dazu. 
Traurig nur, das viele Leute darauf reinfallen.
Und genau die selben schimpfen dann auf die Pharmaindustrie, die allen Patienten nur das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen will. 
Um Albert Einstein (Physiker, 1879-1955) zu zitieren  

> Zwei Dinge sind unendlich: Das Universum und die Menschliche Dummheit. Aber beim Universum bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.

----------


## ama

Ja den beitrag leiber Pianoman habe ich auch schon vor einiger Zeit gelesen.
Es ist doch schon erstaunlich wofür überall Geld genommen wird. 
Ich hatte nun meine ersten Termine bei so einer Meditation und war sehr überrascht. Nachdem was ich so alles negative gelesen hatte, schraubte ich meine Erwartung runter und ließ es einfach auf mich zukommen.
Es war schön und tat mir gut. Natürlich erbringe ich hier keinen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis. Es ist ganz allein mein Empfinden.
Verstehn kann mich eh nur jemand der schon mal Reiki oder auch Qigong oder etwas was mit Energien zu tun hat gemacht hat.
Bei einem funktoniert dies bei anderen was anderes. Ich werde diese Möglich wieter nutzen.

----------


## Pianoman

1. Internationaler Kongress für Theomedizin / Eine kurze Zwischenbilanz 
Nachdem Herr Philippi großspurig die Absicht erklärt hat, mit Hilfe des von ihm initiierten Kongresses die Brücke zwischen Schulmedizin und geistigem Heilen schlagen zu wollen, habe ich interessiert die Resonance seiner Bemühungen und die Wirkung des Kongresses im Spiegelbild von Presse und Fachliteratur beobachtet.  
Ein - wenn auch nicht unbedingt repräsentativer - Indikator dafür ist die Summe der Einträge auf den Seiten der Internet-Suchmaschinen:  
Bei google ergaben sich heute bei Suche "Seiten aus Deutschland" unter dem Stichwort "Theomedizin" bemerkenswerte 741 Einträge. 
Nach Ausschluß der vielfach nur als Nachricht ohne weitere inhaltliche Relevanz genannten Mitteilung zur Veranstaltung "1. Internationaler Kongress...", ergaben sich noch ganze 27 Beiträge.  
Zum Vergleich: 
Stichwort "Homöopathie" 2.550.000 Einträge
Stichwort "Geistheilung" 169.000 Einträge 
Stichwort "Anthroposophie" 1.080.000 Einträge
Stichwort "Alternativmedizin" 805.000 Einträge
Stichwort "Reiki" 1.500.000 Einträge 
Alles weitere möge man sich denken. 
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Naja wenn einem die Einträge in Google wichtig sind, dann ist das so. 
Ich habe da jetzt so meine eigenen Erfahrungen und nachdem nun einige Zeit mit mehreren Meditationen nach dieser Methode vergangen ist kann ich, und ich spreche hier nur für mich, sagen, das es mir allgemein besser geht. Mein Lebensgefühl ist positiver geworden, ich komme mehr zur Ruhe, kann besser entspannen und geniessen. Meine Meinung ist, das ein Mensch der sic gut fühlt viel weniger krank wird, als ein mensch der z.B. von Hass zerfressen wird.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
der positive Effekt von Meditation in entspannter Atmosphäre - übrigens ganz bestimmt keine Erfindung von Victor Philippi- soll hier gar nicht bestritten werden. 
Es geht úm die nachhaltige (?) Wirkung eines Mannes, der nicht mehr und nicht weniger von sich behauptet, mit übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten ausgerüstet zu sein, deswegen alle Krankheiten heilen zu können, und diese übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten - gegen Bezahlung natürlich - an andere weitergeben zu können. (Zitate zum Nachweis dieser Feststellungen habe ich in diesem Forum umfänglich geliefert). 
Aber offenbar ist die Resonance auf diese Behauptungen, selbst unter Menschen, die sich allen alternativen, mystisch-esoterischen Heilverfahren gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossenen zeigen, trotz umfänglicher Marketing-Bemühungen, nicht allzu groß.  
Und da ist das Internet als Indikator gar nicht nicht so abseitig, da das Worldwideweb besonders für die Fraktion der Irrationalisten eine endlose Spielwiese darstellt. Was auf dem Esoterik-Markt gerade über alle Maßen en vogue ist, findet man garantiert zuerst im Netz.  
Noch eins, ama: Sie reden in Ihrem Beitrag nur von einem besseren Lebensgefühl als Ergebnis der Biomeditation. Das hat, wie ich Sie verstehe, für Sie mehr prophylaktische, also krankheitsvermeidende Wirkung. 
Mich würde allerdings weit mehr interessieren, ob Sie an sich selbst - ganz konkret - die Heilung einer durch einen Hochschulmediziner diagnostizierten Krankheit - durch die Hineinleitung göttlicher Energien in Ihren Körper im Rahmen einer Biosense-Behandlung - erfahren haben. Und wenn ja, wieviel Geld Sie das bisher gekostet hat.  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

> Noch eins, ama: Sie reden in Ihrem Beitrag nur von einem besseren Lebensgefühl als Ergebnis der Biomeditation. Das hat, wie ich Sie verstehe, für Sie mehr prophylaktische, also krankheitsvermeidende Wirkung. 
> Mich würde allerdings weit mehr interessieren, ob Sie an sich selbst - ganz konkret - die Heilung einer durch einen Hochschulmediziner diagnostizierten Krankheit - durch die Hineinleitung göttlicher Energien in Ihren Körper im Rahmen einer Biosense-Behandlung - erfahren haben. Und wenn ja, wieviel Geld Sie das bisher gekostet hat.  
> Pianoman

 Ich habe das große Glück keine schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen zu haben.
Die Arztbesuche kosten mich immer die Praxisgebühr, macht 40 Euro im Jahr, dazu 20 Euro Zahnarzt, plus Medikamente die ich verschrieben bekommen oder selber kaufen muss. Hab nicht ausgerechnet wieviel das ist.  Es hält sich aber in Grenzen. 
Ich finde  das klingt abwerten wenn Sie sagen ich rede *"nur von einem besseren Lebensgefühl als Ergebnis der Biomeditation"* Mir gibt es sehr viel mich besser zu fühlen. 
Und wegen dem Geld. Ich war bereit für eine erbrachte Leistung, und als solche habe ich es empfunden, Geld zu bezahlen. Als ich noch rauchte habe ich dafür wesentlich mehr Geld ausgegeben.  Jeder hat sowieso ein anderes Empfinden für Geld. Für einen sind 10 Euro viel, für den anderen nicht. Ich gebe lieber das Geld für eine Sache aus die mir gut tut. Auch wenn Sie es ich nicht vorstellen können. Machts aber nichts. 
Das ist meine persönliche Entscheidung, das kann man doch sicher akzeptieren.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
  eine Diskussion über die Kosten unseres medizinischen Versorgung zu führen, ist zwar insgesamt sinnvoll, jedoch kaum in Form von Rechnung und Gegenrechnung. 
  Für einen wenig kranken Menschen mögen die individuellen Leistungen für unserer Gesundheitssystem, also  die Summe der Kassenbeiträge, addiert um die Zuzahlungen und Eigenleistungen für die Behandlung von Bagatell-Erkrankungen wie leichte grippale Infekte oder mal einen „verdorbenen Magen“, durchaus hoch erscheinen. Vergleicht man aber diese  erbrachten Leistungen ins Solidarsystem Krankenkasse mit den Aufwendungen für chronisch Kranke, relativiert sich diese Kostenrechnung schlagartig. Beispielsweise liegen die mittleren Behandlungskosten für einen Diabetiker zur Zeit bei etwa 4.500 Euro /Jahr,  im Jahr 2000 bezifferte die Kassenärztliche Bundesvereinigung die Kosten für einen HIV-Patienten auf  etwa 69.000 DM/Jahr. 
  Haben Sie einen Unfall oder eine schwere akute Erkrankung, stehen Ihnen Notärzte und Krankenwagen zur Verfügung. Im Bedarfsfall transportiert Sie ein Hubschrauber in die nächste Fachklinik. Dort wird der gesamte intensivmedizinische Apparat vorgehalten. Alles das kostet gewaltige Summen, deren Größenordnung sich dem betroffenen Patienten kaum darstellen. Die oft bemängelte Praxisgebühr dagegen macht gerade mal 10,3 Cent /je Tag aus, das ist weniger als eine Packung Zigaretten oder eine (preiswerte) Flasche Wein pro Monat. 
  Aber diese Diskussion führt jetzt vom eigentlichen Thema weg.  
  Sie beklagen sich über meine  möglicherweise abwertende Formulierung, nach der Sie *„nur“* von einem besseren Lebensgefühl als Ergebnis der Biomeditation geredet haben. 
  Diese Formulierung haben Sie missverstanden: Das Wort *„nur“* bezog sich ausschließlich auf die Tatsache, dass Sie *„nur“* über prophylaktische Wirkung berichtet haben, nicht jedoch über Heilungen von Krankheiten, zu denen die ausgebildeten „Biosens“ der Philippi-Organisation nach ihrem selbstformulierten Anspruch in der Lage sein sollen. Deshalb meine Bitte in meinem letzten Beitrag, Sie mögen doch mal über ein erlebtes Heilungsritual berichten, dass Sie tatsächlich von einer Krankheit befreit hat.  
  Ich wiederhole noch mal: In meiner Kritik an der Theomedizin bzw. der Philippi-Organisation geht es um den Anspruch auf „Heilung“ im Sinne einer Wiederherstellung (massiv) gestörter Körperfunktionen allein durch den Prozess der Biomeditation.  
  Es geht ausdrücklich nicht um ein möglicherweise gesteigertes Wohlgefühl als Folge von  Meditations-Sitzungen mit sanfter Musik, die nicht nur von Philippi-Anhängern angeboten wird, sondern mittlerweile - und wahrscheinlich wesentlich günstiger - auch im Programm jeder Volkshochschule zu finden sind.    
  Deshalb interessiert mich wirklich: Wie viel ist Ihnen Ihr persönliches Wohlgefühl wert? Oder anders , was kostet die Biomeditation pro Stunde?  
  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Nachtrag zum letzten Beitrag:  
Ich frage deshalb so penetrant nach den Kosten für Sitzungen der Biomez/Biosens Therapeuten, weil es mir - trotz umfangreicher Recherche auf verschiedenen Websites der Biomediationsanbieter - bisher nicht gelungen ist, auch nur einen einzigen Preis für diverse Behandlungen zu erfahren.  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Hallo Pianoman, 
natürlich sind die Ausgaben im Gesundheitssystem bei kranken Menschen sehr hoch. Ich bin auch froh darüber das es Ärtze und die Schulmedizin gibt.
Als Sie mich fragten was ich denn so ausgegebn habe, verglich ich meine persönlichen Kosten. Da habe ich wohl die Frage falsch verstanden. Sorry. 
Ich habe mich auch im Internet nach den Preisen erkundigt. Viele schreiben die Preise auf ihre Webseiten. Es gibt da erheblich Unterschiede. Ich persönlich habe pro Sitzung 10 Euro bezahlt. Das war es mir auch wert. Eine Massage kostet mehr. Ist eben meine persönliche Sichtweise. 
Ich habe auch die Wahl wann oft wie oft und ob ich überhaupt wiederkommen will. 
Unter Druck gesetzt fühlte ich mich nciht. Man mag es kaum glauben, aber ich fands angenenehm.
Andere Biosens bieten das an, wieder andere nehmen 25, 30 oder 40 Euro. Vielleicht auch noch mehr.
Ich habe mir jemanden in meine Nähe gesucht.  
Ich denke das Ihre Fragen schon berechtigt sind, aber mir fällt es schwer sie so zu erklären das Sie zufrieden sind. 
Ich bin ein sehr gläubiger Mensch und denke unsere grundsätzlichen Einstellungen zu alternativen Angeboten unterscheiden sich.  :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

Danke, ama, für Ihre Offenheit.  
Und Sie müssen mir wirklich keine Rechenschaft über ihre persönlichen Motive ablegen. Wenn Sie aus einer religiösen Grundhaltung heraus bestimmte Rituale durchführen, die Ihrem individuellen Wohlbefinden dienen, so steht weder mir noch jemand anderem darüber ein Urteil zu. 
Mit Ihrem Hinweis auf ihre Religiosität haben Sie - auch für alle anderen Leser - deutlich gemacht, dass wir uns bei der Diskussion über Theomedizin im Grenzbereich zwischen Wissen und Glauben befinden.  
Vielleicht ist es, im Hinblick auf das Informationsniveau dieses Forums, sinnvoll, dass wir hier nur noch die Fragen diskutieren, in denen Denkpositionen mit nachvollziehbaren Argumenten belegt werden können, Glaubenssätze jedoch in den Bereich des ausschließlich Privaten verweisen ? 
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Ja Sie haben Recht es vermischt sich. 
Menschen mit Glauben, glauben eher an Hilfe von "oben" und die Kraft Gottes. Das ist es womit die Biosens arbeiten. Die Energie des Kosmos oder von Gott. Genauso arbeiten auch andere Energiearbeiter, z.B. Reiki
Nur weil wir es nicht erforscht und nicht verstehen, heisst es nicht, das es das nicht gibt  :Smiley: 
Allerdings muss man wirklich aufpassen denn es gibt auch Scharlatane.  
Ich achte immer darauf: Wenn jemand meint ich soll Medikamente nicht mehr nehmen oder nicht mehr zum Arzt gehen, dann wird es gefährlich und man sollte die Finger davon lassen.
Solange es eine Zusammenarbeit  oder Unterstüzung der ärztlichen Therapien ist, finde ich es gut.
Hier muss jeder Mensch seine eigene Entscheidung treffen.
Und jeder trifft für sich immer die richtige Entscheidung zu dem Zeitpunkt wo er sie trifft.
Das bezieht sich auf viele Dinge im Leben. 
Schon oft hörte ich sagen: Damals hab ich gedacht meine Entscheidung ist richtig.
Es ist auch so, nur das man manchmal (hoffentlich) später daraus lernt. Das ist das Leben :Smiley:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
ich finde Ihre Kriterien, Spreu von Weizen zu trennen, wirklich bemerkenswert. 
Nach diesen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen sind natürlich Victor Philippi und seine Bioenergetiker Extrasense absolut keine Scharlatane. Victor ist sogar so weise, dass er schwere Schmerzen, die er verschwinden lassen könnte, beim Patienten belässt, damit sich dieser daran erinnert, dass er krank ist und die Krankheit immer etwas länger braucht, aus dem Körper zu verschwinden, als die durch sie ausgelösten Schmerzen.  _Selbst die stärksten Schmerzen verschwanden bei vielen Klienten schon nach ein bis zwei Sitzungen. Es war von Anfang an mein Ziel, die Menschen so schnell wie möglich von ihren Schmerzen zu befreien. Oft verschwanden die Schmerzen sehr rasch, aber die Krankheit blieb noch; sie braucht etwas Zeit, um den Körper zu verlassen. 
Natürlich dachten sich viele meiner Klienten dann: "Meine Schmerzen sind weg, also sind auch meine Krankheiten weg." Daraufhin kamen sie nicht mehr wieder. Natürlich sah auch ich, dass die Krankheit noch da war, denn sie wollte ihre lieb gewonnen Position nicht so schnell aufgeben. Sie wollte im Körper bleiben, wo es gemütlich für sie war, wo sie es warm hatte und wo es doch genügend Nahrung gab. Das alles konnte ich meinen Klienten doch nicht erklären, denn ich verfügte nur über schwache Sprachkenntnisse. Ich dachte auch: "Wenn ich nun versuche, meine Klienten zu überzeugen, wenn ich ihnen ihre Lage in meiner besten Absicht, ihnen zu helfen, erkläre, damit sie noch einige Male kommen , denken sie vielleicht, ich wolle sie abhängig machen. Aus diesem Grund ließ ich dann das Schmerzsignal bestehen. Der Schmerz soll meinen Klienten alarmieren und ihm zeigen, dass die Krankheit noch da ist. Es ist für ihn besser, noch so lange zu kommen, bis seine Krankheit ganz verschwunden ist.  _ *Zitat: www.biomez.com / Victor Philippi / Mein Weg*  
Bemerkenswert, so eine therapeutische Raffinesse. 
Die sollten sich die Schmerztherapeuten der Hochschulmedizin mal zu Herzen nehmen, oder ? Wie genial, wie menschlich, wie einfühlsam, Schmerzen nicht zu therapieren, damit der Mensch weiß, dass er krank ist. 
Nein nein, ama, Victor und seine Anhänger sind keine Scharlatane.  
Pianoman

----------


## mandalaya

Vor kurzem habe ich dieses Forum und darin diese intensive Diskussion über die Theomedizin oder Biomeditation entdeckt. 
Leider ist es so, daß bis auf ama so ziemlich alle an der Auseinandersetzung beteiligten etwas beurteilen und verurteilen, mit dem sie nicht die geringste Erfahrung haben.  
Aus meiner Sicht hat sich hier nur ama in wissenschaftlichem Sinne korrekt verhalten und einen Feldversuch durchgeführt. Meinen Respekt an dieser Stelle, ama. Es gehört schon Mut dazu, angesichts des Mangels an Toleranz , der hier vorzuherrschen scheint , einen Standpunkt zu vertreten, der mit dem der anderen nicht konform geht. 
Ich selbst habe vor kurzem die Grundausbildung zum Biosens abgeschlossen und werde deshalb gern ernstgemeinte Fragen anderer Forumsmitglieder zur Biomeditation beantworten und gegebenfalls auch gern meine Hilfe, z. B. durch Fernbehandlung anbieten (diese ist grundsätzlich kostenlos ) oder auch durch Kontaktbehandlungen.  
Dabei kann ich natürlich nur für mich selbst sprechen und auf der Grundlage meiner Erfahrungen. Falls notwendig kann ich aber auch auf die Hilfe erfahrenerer Biosens zurückgreifen. 
Mir ist durchaus bewußt, daß die Vorstellung, daß man einem Menschen über weite Entfernungen durch energetische Arbeit bei der Heilung helfen kann, für europäische Ohren nicht sehr realistisch klingt. 
Anfangs hatte ich auch starke Zweifel. Solche Praktiken sind zwar schon seit Urzeiten bekannt, z.B. in schamanisch geprägten Kulturen, im Reiki, in der tibetischen Medizin u.s.w. u.s.f., aber natürlich hat man da meistens keine Studien angefertigt. Den Menschen genügte es einfach, daß ihnen geholfen wurde.  
Ich selbst stehe gern für eine streng wissenschaftliche Studie zur Wirksamkeit der Biomeditation und über Fernbehandlungen zur Verfügung. 
Falls hier jemand die Wirksamkeit von Fernbehandlungen oder allgemein der Biomeditation selbst überprüfen möchte oder sich von selbigen Hilfe verspricht, genügt eine Mitteilung an mich. 
Es ist nicht notwendig, an die Wirksamkeit zu glauben, zumindest bei einer Fernbehandlung kann man auch kein Geld verlieren, es wird niemand von medizinischen Behandlungen abgehalten und das größte Risiko ist dann wohl, daß es nichts bewirkt.  
Was die Diffamierung der Biomeditation, meiner Kollegen und Viktors angeht, so finde ich es eigentlich müßig, etwas dazu zu sagen.
Wir können damit leben, daß manche Menschen uns mit solcher Ablehnung und Verleudmung begegnen, v. a. weil wir wissen, daß es die Blockaden dieses Menschen sind, die ihn so handeln lassen. 
Das ist dann einfach eine gute Gelegenheit, sich in Vergebung , Annahme und Dankbarkeit zu üben und auch in Geduld. Also - danke für diese Möglichkeit ! 
Es bringt ja auch gar nichts, jemand etwas erklären zu wollen, der gar nicht verstehen will, was der andere sagt, sondern der nur mit den ewig gleichen Argumenten um sich haut und alles diffamiert, was er nicht wirklich widerlegen kann. 
Aber sicher kann mir hier jemand im Forum wissenschaftlich unwiderlegbar beweisen, daß es Gott nicht gibt und daß Menschen keine Seele haben ? 
Ich behaupte nicht, die Existenz von Gott, von der Bioenergie oder der Bioinformation beweisen zu können. Ich habe auch kein Gerät, mit dem ich sie messen kann. Das brauche ich auch nicht, weil ich sie spüren kann, wenn ich damit arbeite und meine Klienten spüren sie auch. 
Daß ich etwas nicht nachweisen kann, heißt noch lange nicht, daß es nicht existiert. 
Es bedeutet nur, das ich weder beweisen kann, daß es existiert , noch daß es nicht existiert. Bis das eine oder andere bewiesen ist, bleibt es eine Glaubensfrage und da bleibt eigentlich nur, auf die Gebote der Glaubensfreiheit und der Toleranz zu verweisen. 
Die Vorstellung, daß Viktor ein Guru sein soll und wir Biosens Sektenmitglieder, ist ja irgendwie schon lustig. 
Vor allem, weil ich wenige Menschen kenne, die so bescheiden sind wie Viktor und die so wenig Aufhebens von sich machen.  
Was die Geduld angeht,die Viktor zu den Grundlagen Glaube, Liebe und Hoffnung hinzugefügt hat, auf deren Basis Jesus heilte, so brauchte Jesus keine Geduld, um Menschen zur Heilung zu verhelfen. Alle Überlieferungen über Heilungen durch Jesus sprechen von Spontanheilungen. 
Da von uns Biosens aber keiner beanspruchen kann , ein direktes Kind Gottes zu sein, sondern da wir normale Menschen sind, die sich in einem Entwicklungsprozeß befinden und die etwas gelernt haben, was ihnen in ihrer eigenen Entwicklung hilft und dabei, anderen zu helfen, deswegen ist die Geduld für uns unverzichtbar. 
Was die Handpositionen betrifft, die z.T. mit denen in anderen Heilungssystemen identisch sind, so ist das nicht weiter verwunderlich. An diesen Stellen befinden sich nun mal die Chakren und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, ob uns das gefällt oder ob wir an ihre Existenz glauben und davon, welches Heilungssystem wir verwenden. 
Und wenn Viktor von der Seele spricht, dann meint er damit die Seele im spirituellen und nicht im psychotherapeutischen Sinn. 
Das Wissen über die Chakren ist sowohl der chinesischen Medizin als auch dem Ayurveda eigen und Bestandteile von beiden hat Viktor ja in die Biomeditation eingebunden. Die Chakren sind Energiezentren. Mit dem Mikroskop wird man sie nicht finden. 
Übrigens finde ich es schon ziemlich arrogant und vemessen, Medizinsysteme wie die TCM, die auf einigen Jahrtausenden von Erfahrungswissen beruhen, einfach als Scharlatanerie und Betrug hinzustellen.  
Vor allem, da ja recht bekannt ist, daß TCM und Ayurveda bei der Behandlung chronischer Krankheiten viel erfolgreicher sind, als die europäische Medizin. 
Was sich übrigens mit meinen subjekiven Erfahrungen deckt. 
Leider ist es korrekt, daß sich unter den Angeboten, die landläufig als Alternativmedizin bezeichnet werden, eine Menge befindet, was im besten Fall unwirksam, manchmal aber auch gefährlich ist. Ich finde auch, daß die Menschen vor letzterem geschützt werden sollten. Das meiste, was hier verdammt wird, braucht sich diesen Schuh aber nicht anzuziehen. 
Vor allem nicht die traditionellen Heilungssysteme oder die energetischen Methoden und ganz sicher nicht die Biomeditation. 
Nur ganz am Rande möchte ich bemerken, das sowohl alle Buddhisten und auch alle Hindus und auch Anhänger anderer Religionen an Reinkarnation glauben und auch Jesus hat darüber gesprochen. Man muß ja nicht selbst daran glauben, aber zumindestens sollte man doch die Vorstellungen anderer Menschen mit Respekt behandeln. 
Es dürfte auch schwer sein, zu beweisen, daß die menschliche Seele nicht reinkarnieren kann. 
Was Hellsichtigkeit betrifft, ist das so eine Sache. Die Studien die es darüber gibt, sind widersprüchlich. Auch hier scheint es mir also eine gute Idee, abzuwarten und auch gegensätzliche Auffassungen zu respektieren. 
Mit Viktors Fähigkeiten habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die werde ich hier nicht öffentlich zur Diskussion stellen. 
Nun noch zu Viktors angeblichem Zynismus betreffs der nicht heilbaren Menschen. 
Das kann man tatsächlich leicht falsch verstehen, v.a., wenn man den Kontext nicht beachtet. 
Es spielt bei der Behandlung keine Rolle, ob man einen Menschen mag oder nicht oder ob man ihn als gut oder schlecht empfindet. Kein guter Biosens wird sich als Richter aufspielen oder einem Menschen die Hilfe verweigern, weil er in diesem oder einem früheren Leben schlechtes getan hat - egal was. Gerade so ein Mensch braucht ja Hilfe. 
Außerdem kann auch kein Mensch ernsthaft behaupten, ohne Fehler zu sein, zumal die wenigsten von uns wissen, was sie in ihren früheren Leben vielleicht alles getan haben. 
Prinzipiell ist also jeder Mensch heilbar , vorausgesetzt er erkennt, daß er ein Problem hat und er läßt sich helfen und arbeitet auch an sich selbst. 
Als Biosens kann man dem Klienten helfen , vieles negative loszulassen, aber es gibt immer auch einen Eigenanteil. Wenn ein Klient z.B nicht bereit ist, zu vergeben oder wenn er sich immer nur auf das negative in seinem Leben konzentriert, dann sind unsere Möglichkeiten zu helfen eingeschränkt. Der Klient hält dann durch sein Verhalten Blockaden und damit die Krankheit fest oder baut auch neue Blockaden auf und das verhindert dann, das er wirklich dauerhaft gesund wird. 
Übrigens behauptet Viktor ja gar nicht, aus eigener Kraft heilen zu können und auch kein anderer Biosens tut das. Was er sagt ist, daß wir den Menschen dabei helfen können, sich selbst zu heilen. Was wir tun können ist, uns dem Klienten als Kanal für die Kraft und Liebe Gottes , also für die Bioenergie, zur Verfügung zu stellen und die negativen Energien von ihm abzuleiten. Vor allem geht es darum, die Seele von dem zu befreien, was sie belastet. 
Wenn dies geschehen ist, dann kann der Körper sich mittels seiner Selbstheilungskräfte auch regenerieren. 
Um zu erfahren, was eine Biomeditationsbehandlung kostet, wäre es auch ganz einfach möglich gewesen, mal einen Biosens anzurufen - die Kontaktdaten stehen alle auf der Biomezseite - und danach zu fragen.
Die meisten Klienten machen das ebenfalls so. 
Ich selbst habe vor, hauptberuflich als Biosens zu arbeiten und ich werde dann von einem finanziell gutgestellten Klienten 40 Euro pro Behandlung nehmen. Das mag sich erstmal nach viel anhören, aber ich denke, jemand der sich mehrere Urlaubsreisen im Jahr, einen Zweitwagen und Designermöbel leisten kann, der sollte auch einen angemessenen Preis für den von mir erbrachten Dienst bezahlen.
Dafür brauchen nicht so gut verdienende Klienten entsprechend weniger zu bezahlen, viele auch gar nichts. 
Das ist dann mein eigenes kleines Solidarsystem. 
Vielleicht werde ich später auch kostenlos regelmäßig Termine in einem Hospiz o. ä. anbieten, so wie manche andere Kollegen. Im Moment habe ich organisatorisch zu viel zu tun, um mich mit dieser Frage zu beschäftigen, aber bei ernstgemeinten Anfragen freue ich mich über eine PN. 
Zum Abschluß mein Angebot, das sich vor allem an Herrn Pianoman richtet, der so viel Zeit investiert hat, um sich Gedanken über die Biomeditation zu machen. 
Ich biete Ihnen zehn kostenlose Kontaktbehandlungen an, eventuell auch mehr + tägliche Fernbehandlungen.
Diese Behandlungen können sie dann nutzen, um sich einen persönlichen Eindruck von der Biomeditation zu bilden und meinetwegen können sie auch eine kleine Feldstudie darüber betreiben, damit alles wissenschaftlich abläuft. 
Da sie als Wohnort auch Berlin angegeben haben, dürfte das ja nicht so schwer zu organisieren sein. 
Sie können mir außerdem noch eine zweite Person mit einer ärztlich diagnostizierten Krankheit vorschlagen, für die das gleiche Angebot gilt. 
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie Sich entscheiden können, dieses Angebot anzunehmen.  
Prinzipiell gilt dieses Angebot auch für alle anderen, die sich hier bisher zum Thema Theomedizin geäußert haben , sofern es organisatorisch möglich ist. 
Ansonsten bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen, daß ich mich auf Fragen , die aus ehrlichem Interesse gestellt werden, freue.  
mandalaya

----------


## urologiker

Willkommen on board!   
logiker

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo mandalaya,  
Ihren Beitrag in voller epischer Breite auseinander zu pflücken, erspare ich mir. 
Zu einigen Ihrer Feststellungen erlaube ich mir allerdings Anmerkungen.  
1. Sie schreiben, die Forumsangehörige ama hätte einen Feldversuch vollzogen und deshalb offenbar als einzige in diesem Forum die Kompetenz, die Biomediation inhaltlich zu bewerten.
Dazu sei folgendes gesagt: ama hat in ihren Beiträge lediglich beschrieben, dass ihr  - als  gesunder Mensch - die Biomediation gefallen und sie sich gut dabei gefühlt habe. 
Auf die Bitte hin, einen tatsächlichen Heilungsvorgang zu beschreiben, musste sie passen, da sie offenbar nicht krank war bzw. sich nicht zur alternativen Behandlung einer definierten Erkrankung sich an einen Bioenergetiker gewandt hat. 
Die Biomediation richtet sich aber ausdrücklich an kranke Menschen, besonders an chronisch Kranke oder "austherapierte" Patienten.
Insoweit verfügt ama ganz eindeutig nicht über die Voraussetzungen zu einer inhaltlichen Bewertung. Damit sind ihre Berichte auch nicht relevant.  
2. Sie schreiben weiter, Philippi würde nicht den Anspruch formulieren, heilen zu können.
Abgesehen davon, dass die aktuelle rechtliche Situation derartige Heilsversprechen verbietet und Philippi damit nur möglichen juristischen Problemen ausweicht, finden sich in seiner umfangreichen Selbstdarstellung genügend Hinweise auf seine besonders außergewöhnlichen heilerischen Fähigkeiten. Dass die Seiten von Biomez voll sind von Berichten durchaus als real dargestellter Heilerfolge, wollen Sie wohl nicht ernsthaft bestreiten. 
Was soll also so eine Aussage ?  
Für die andere Leser, die sich nicht durch die gesamten Beiträge dieses Forum gelesen haben, habe ich noch einmal die bemerkenswertesten Berichte über Wunderheilungen Philippis und seiner Bioenergetiker Extrasense angefügt.  _"Es kamen nach und nach immer mehr Menschen zu mir, denen ich helfen durfte. Bald merkte ich, dass viele Krankheiten, unter denen meine Klienten litten, in enger Verbindung zu seelischen und geistigen Zuständen standen. Dabei war es für mich nicht schwierig, viele Krankheiten zu beseitigen. Ich konnte doch das innere des menschlichen Körpers gut sehen. Ich konnte sehen, in welchen Organen die Krankheit sich befand. Ich sah, wenn Blutgefäße verkalkt oder verstopft waren. Und wenn ich diese Bilder wahrnahm, fühlte ich mich im gleichen Moment so, als befände ich mich im Inneren der Organe oder der Blutgefäße. Ich wurde irgendwie ganz klein und die Organe oder Blutgefäße wurden ganz groß. Ich war dort und befreite und reinigte die Blutgefäße aus dem Inneren heraus. Dann sah ich den Herzmuskel. Und dort, wo ein Loch war, schweißte ich das Loch wie mit einem Laserstrahl wieder zu. Die Bandscheibe, die durch einen Bandscheibenvorfall zerquetscht war, wurde so hell, als ob Metall schmelzen würde, bevor sie wieder die richtige Form annahm. Die Bilder waren natürlich so unterschiedlich, wie es auch unterschiedliche Krankheiten gibt. Es waren faszinierende Bilder. Oft waren sie so ähnlich wie Röntgenbilder, nur deutlicher und klarer. Und da ich dies alles so sah, war es für mich viel einfacher, diese geistigen "Operationen" durchzuführen."_   _Eine andere Klientin – eine Freundin von mir – hatte in ihrem rechten Eierstock eine Zyste. Dadiese immer größer wurde, sollte diese operativ entfernt werden. Meine Freundin kam zu mir und ich arbeitete mit ihr.
Obwohl ich noch keine Bioenergetik Extrasens-Einweihung erhalten hatte,
konnte ich dazu beitragen, dass diese Zyste nach drei Sitzungen verschwunden
war. Können Sie sich die Freude meiner Freundin vorstellen?
Persönliche Erfahrungen: Viktor erzählte uns immer wieder, wie leicht man die eine oder andere Störung erfolgreich angehen kann. Unter anderem erzählte er auch, dass man verkrümmte Wirbelsäulen ganz nebenbei wieder aufrichten
kann. Ich habe Viktor ziemlich alles abgenommen, aber das nicht. Ich selbst
leide seit meiner Kindheit unter einer verkrümmten Wirbelsäule und habe
schon viele chiropraktische Eingriffe hinter mir. Leider nicht mit dem erhofften
Ergebnis. Und nun kommt Viktor und sagt, dass es ganz einfach wieder weggeht.
Ich glaubte ihm nicht. Auch hier wurde ich eines besseren belehrt. 
An unserem dritten Wochenend-Seminar wurden wir in die Praxis der praktischen Übungen eingeführt. Während eine Mitschülerin ihre Hände an meiner Milz platziert hatte, bäumte sich mein Oberkörper (für andere kaum sichtbar) ohne Vorwarnung auf. Gleichzeitig hatte ich das Gefühl, dass jemand mit einem Daumen meinen immer noch blockierten Wirbel nach vorne drückt. Ich konnte es gar nicht fassen, was da mit mir geschah. Mein Wirbel verschob sich, ohne dass er auch nur berührt wurde – genau auf den Platz, wohin er gehört. Nachdem dieSitzung abgeschlossen war, hatte ich an dem verschobenen Wirbel eine leichte Reizung, so als wäre ich gerade chiropraktisch behandelt worden. Dies ist inzwischen zwei Monate her, der Wirbel sitzt immer noch an seinem Platz (so lange wie nie nach einer chiropraktischen Behandlung). Ich habe hier keinerlei Beschwerden mehr. Ich zweifele mit Sicherheit nicht mehr daran, wenn Viktor sagt „alles ist möglich und die meisten Sachen sind Kleinigkeiten“._  *Zitat: www.biomez.com*  
3. Sie schreiben weiter, dass Sie für streng wissenschaftliche Studien zur Verfügung stehen. Abgesehen davon, dass solch ein Angebot immer gut klingt, weil Sie sich sicher sein können, dass in diesem Forum aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach keiner über die organisatorischen, finanziellen und zeitlichen Möglichkeiten verfügt, solche Studien durchzuführen, frage ich mich natürlich, warum innerhalb der Theomedizin bisher keine einzige randomisierte Doppelblindstudie  zum Nachweis der Wirksamkeit durchgeführt wurde , und worauf - außer auf subjektiven Erfahrungen, d.h. möglicherweise auschließlich auf Placebo-Effekten - Ihre persönlichen Überzeugung eigentlich gründen ?  
4. Sie formulieren: _Was die Diffamierung der Biomeditation, meiner Kollegen und Viktors angeht, so finde ich es eigentlich müßig, etwas dazu zu sagen.
Wir können damit leben, daß manche Menschen uns mit solcher Ablehnung und Verleudmung begegnen, v. a. weil wir wissen, daß es die Blockaden dieses Menschen sind, die ihn so handeln lassen. _ Wenn ich Sie richtig verstehe, sind die Kritiker der Biomeditation blockiert, also nach Ihrer Definition krank? 
Die Aussage ist schlichtweg unverschämt, allerdings für Ihre Denkweise als zu Unrecht Verfolgte, geradezu typisch. 
Außerdem verwehre ich mich gegen die Aussage, jemanden zu diffamieren. Ich vergleiche ausschließlich die Aussagen der Bioenergetiker und ihres Vordenkers im Licht einer allgemein erfahrbaren Realität.  
5. Weiterhin schreiben Sie:  _Es bringt ja auch gar nichts, jemand etwas erklären zu wollen, der gar nicht verstehen will, was der andere sagt, sondern der nur mit den ewig gleichen Argumenten um sich haut und alles diffamiert, was er nicht wirklich widerlegen kann.
Aber sicher kann mir hier jemand im Forum wissenschaftlich unwiderlegbar beweisen, daß es Gott nicht gibt und daß Menschen keine Seele haben ?
Ich behaupte nicht, die Existenz von Gott, von der Bioenergie oder der Bioinformation beweisen zu können. Ich habe auch kein Gerät, mit dem ich sie messen kann. Das brauche ich auch nicht, weil ich sie spüren kann, wenn ich damit arbeite und meine Klienten spüren sie auch. Daß ich etwas nicht nachweisen kann, heißt noch lange nicht, daß es nicht existiert._  
Wenn Sie dieser Auffassung sind, warum und mit welchem Ziel wollen Sie dann eigentlich eine "streng wissenschaftliche" Studie initiieren ?  
Da ich, wie schon oben angesprochen, mich nicht ausführlich mit Ihrem ganzen Beitrag beschäftigen möchte, weil innerhalb anderer Beiträge in diesem Thread schon genügend Analyse-Arbeit geleistet wurde, möchte ich zum Schluß nur noch auf Ihr Angebot eingehen, Ihre Arbeit nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien zu beurteilen. Ich werde versuchen, den Physiker Professor Martin Lambeck von TU Berlin zu überreden, sich kurzfristig von der Homöopathie-Kritik zu lösen und sein Forschungswissen und seine methodischen und wissenschaftstheoretischen Erfahrungen im Bereich esoterisch beeinflusster Heilverfahren mit mir zu teilen.
Sie erhalten von mir Rückmeldung.  
Pianoman 
Sorry, uro, musste sein, die Anzahl von Buchstaben.

----------


## mandalaya

Lieber Pianoman, 
ich verzichte gern darauf , mir hier ständig Wortgefechte mit Ihnen liefern zu müssen. Lassen wir es einfach dabei, daß wir uns in vielem nicht einigen werden. 
Wobei ich allerdings den Vorteil habe, daß ich kenne, wovon ich schreibe.  
Mir ist schleierhaft, wie man etwas analysieren kann, was man nicht kennengelernt hat . Solche Art von Analyse findet dann ja immer nur auf der rhetorischen Ebene statt .
So nach dem Motto: "Wasch mir den Pelz, aber mach mich nicht naß...". 
Wirklich innovative Ärzte und Wissenschaftler haben immer auch den Test in der Praxis gemacht und oft auch an sich selbst. 
Aber das können Sie ja jetzt auch , indem sie mein Angebot mit den kostenlosen Behandlungen annehmen. Solche Behandlungen wirken durchaus auch vorbeugend. 
Was mein Angebot mit der Studie angeht - ich stehe zu meinem Wort und bin gespannt, was sich daraus ergibt. 
Übrigens werden auf der Biomez-Seite am Ende der Seite " Wo liegt die Zukunft der Biomeditation? " zwei Experimentalstudien zur Biomeditation erwähnt. 
Auf der Seite "theomedizin-kongress.de / Die Studie findet sich der Link " Auswertung"
und dort findet sich auch die Auswertung einer Studie an Klienten und eine Erklärung, warum bislang keine Doppelblindstudie durchgeführt wurde. 
Ich persönlich kann diese Gründe gut nachvollziehen. Für einen Arzt muß es ziemlich hart sein, einen Patienten sterben zu sehen, der vielleicht noch leben würde, wenn er nicht zur unbehandelten Kontrollgruppe gehört hätte. 
Für mich ist die Durchführung von Studien aber eigentlich nicht wichtig , weil ich an mir selbst erfahren habe, wie mir die Biomeditation geholfen hat. 
Ich habe von mehreren Ärzten und Amtsärzten die Einstufung als chronisch krank und nicht arbeitsfähig erhalten. Da ich inzwischen meine Selbständigkeit als Biosens plane, muß es mir wohl besser gehen. 
Eine ähnliche Geschichte wird Ihnen jeder Biosens erzählen können, nur hat das ja für Sie keinen Wert.  
Sehen Sie doch mal im MDR-Archiv nach , bei der Sendung "Unter uns". Die Seite ist ganz einfach zu finden. Durch diese Sendung habe ich von der Biomeditation erfahren.  
In dieser Sendung war auch eine Klientin von Viktor, die durch einen Unfall seit 1988 querschnittsgelähmt war und die nach eigenen Aussagen durch die Biiomeditationsbehandlungen wieder laufen konnte, was auch zu sehen war. 
Wahrscheinlich werden Sie das auch wieder als Schwindel hinstellen ( ? ) . 
Ich halte die Durchführung von Studien für wichtig, weil es Menschen gibt, für die subjektive Erfahrungen keinen Wert haben. In so einem Fall ist eine Studie durchaus hilfreich. 
Einen zufriedenen Klienten brauche ich damit nicht zu überzeugen. 
Außerdem bin ich durchaus nicht wissenschaftsfeindlich. Ich kämpfe hier nicht gegen die Wissenschaft, aber irgendwie habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck, daß Sie gegen alles kämpfen, was nicht der reinen Lehre entspricht. 
Ich habe auch nicht die Absicht, Ihnen zu unterstellen, daß Sie krank sind. Blockaden haben auch nicht immer etwas mit einer Krankheit zu tun.  
Außerdem entschuldige ich mich für jedes meiner Worte , daß Sie irgendwie als Verletzung oder Angriff verstanden haben könnten. So etwas lag nicht in meiner Absicht.  
Vielleicht werden Sie aber auch verstehen, wenn ich die Bezeichnungen "Scharlatanerie " "Quacksalberei" u.s.w. nicht ohne weiteres als Komplimente für meine Kollegen und mich erkennen kann. Dessen ungeachtet kann ich Ihnen versichern, daß ich mich in keiner Weise verfolgt fühle. Und Viktor ist auch nicht mein Vordenker. Ich kann ganz gut für mich allein denken und entscheiden und meine Kollegen auch. 
Und was das mit dem Heilen angeht und ob ein Mensch aus eigener Kraft heilen kann, so habe ich das im vorigen Beitrag ausführlich erklärt und Viktor sagt auch nicht nur aus juristischen Gründen, daß ein Mensch nicht aus eigener Kraft heilen kann, sondern weil er genau das meint.  
Ich hab nicht gesagt, Biomeditation wäre unwirksam, aber als Biosens arbeiten wir nun mal nicht mit unserer eigenen Energie, sondern mit der Kraft und Liebe Gottes .  
Da ich viel schneller sprechen kann, als schreiben, schlage ich vor, daß wir unsere Argumente zukünftig mittels der gesprochenen Sprache austauschen sollten . 
Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit, immer so ellenlange Beiträge zu schreiben.  
Lieber urologiker, 
erstmal Danke für die Willkommensgrüße und Entschuldigung für die Länge meiner Beiträge. Ich bemühe mich schon im eigenen Interesse, mich kurz zu fassen , aber das ist wohl nicht meine starke Seite.  
mandalaya

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo mandalaya,  
  zu Ihrem letzten Beitrag die Erwiderung:  
  1. Was heißt hier „ständige Wortgefechte“ ? Bisher habe Sie nur einen einzigen Beitrag geschrieben, in welchem Sie hauptsächlich die stereotypen Werbebotschaften der Philippi-Organisation wiederholt haben. Aber unwahre oder konstruierte Behauptungen werden auch durch ständige Wiederholungen nicht wahrer.  
  2. Sie verkennen die Zielrichtung dieser Diskussion; zumindest was meine Intention angeht. 
  Ich habe es schon lange aufgegeben, Menschen, in deren Denkweise kein Platz mehr ist für kritische Selbstreflektion, überzeugen zu wollen. 
  Mir geht es vielmehr darum, den anonymen Lesern dieses Forums eine Hilfestellung bei der Bewertung irrationaler Welterklärungsmodelle zu leisten; vor allem, wenn sich hinter diesen Theorien unter dem Deckmantel altruistischer Motive handfeste wirtschaftliche Interessen verbergen. 
  Wer Produkte oder Dienstleistungen anbietet, muss sich mit Qualitätsmaßstäben messen lassen. Das nennt sich ganz simpel Verbraucherschutz. Und der hat nichts mit ideologischen Auseinandersetzungen zu tun.     
  3. Sie verkennen weiterhin, dass es für die Bewertung von Welterklärungsmodellen Maßstäbe gibt, die eine neutrale Bewertung aufgrund gesicherten Hintergrundwissen möglich machen. 
  Genau so wenig, wie man sich zuerst eine schwere Verbrennung zuziehen muss, um zu erkennen, dass der Kontakt mit einer heißen Herdplatte zu einer solchen führen wird, muss der Mensch aus dem Fenster springen, um zu wissen, dass der Kontakt mit dem Boden zu einer irreversiblen Desorganisation des Organismus führt.   
Wenn Ihnen schleierhaft ist, wie man die Welt erkunden kann, ohne jede zur Erkenntnis führende Erfahrung selbst gemacht zu haben, dann mag das daran liegen, dass Ihnen möglicherweise das funktional-relationale Denken abhanden gekommen ist.  
Dazu folgendes Beispiel: Die Tatsache, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist, lässt sich selbst heute für die meisten Menschen nur im Rahmen einer Flugreise optisch erfahren, im Alltag stellt sich die Erde im Regelfall als Fläche dar. So ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, dass die Menschen bis vor wenigen hundert Jahren glaubten, die Erde wäre eine Scheibe. Allein aus Schlussfolgerungen im Umgang mit physikalischen Phänomenen heraus entstand dann irgendwann die Annahme, dass das Weltmodell „Scheibe“ im Grunde nicht mehr haltbar ist. Die argumentative Macht dieser Erkenntnis war dann so groß, dass es selbst für diejenigen, denen die Erfahrung „Kugel“ nicht vergönnt war, kein Zweifel mehr über diese Eigenschaft der Erde ergab. Der Weg zur solchen Erkenntnissen nennt man dann wissenschaftliches Denken.  
  Um noch ein weiteres Beispiel aus der Medizin anzuwenden. Ich selbst habe - wie wahrscheinlich die meisten anderen Menschen auch -  bisher nur in Lehrbüchern Bilder von Bakterien oder Viren gesehen; nie aber an oder auf mir selber.  Ich bin allerdings fest davon überzeugt, dass beispielsweise eine Meningitis, eine Hepatitis, oder bestimmte Formen der Pneumonie auf eine Besiedelung des menschlichen Organismus mit pathogenen Mikroorganismen zurückzuführen ist, nicht aber auf eine Blockade der Chakren, auf ein karmisch wirkendes Fehlverhalten in einem früheren Leben, oder, um die Homöopathen nicht zu vergessen, auf eine geistartige Verstimmung der Lebenskraft. 
  Und obwohl ich noch keine dieser Erkrankungen selbst hatte, und gerne auch auf diese Erfahrung verzichte, halte ich eine chemotherapeutische Intervention mit Antibiotika für das einzige Mittel,  diese Krankheiten zu besiegen. Diese Überzeugung entsteht aus dem dahinter stehenden *schlüssigen Konzept*, durch biochemische Beeinflussung Bakterien an ihrer Vermehrung zu hindern oder sie, meist durch Störung des Zellwandaufbaus, abzutöten.  
  Dass diese Konzepte - im Gegensatz zu alternativen Therapien, beispielsweise durch ein homöopathisches Mittel aus der Zaunrübe – funktionieren, kann man ernsthaft nicht bestreiten. 
    Der wesentliche Unterschied zu den genannten alternativen Heilverfahren ist, dass das Theoriegebäude der Naturwissenschaften inhaltlich nachvollziehbar und plausibel ist. Alle darin enthaltenen Elemente sind, genau so wie die Beziehung der Elemente untereinander, nachweisbar. Auch das ist wissenschaftliches Denken.      
           4. Ich wiederhole noch mal: In meiner Kritik an der Theomedizin bzw. der Philippi-Organisation geht es nicht um prophylaktische Wirkung, sondern um den Anspruch auf „Heilung“ im Sinne einer Wiederherstellung (massiv) gestörter Körperfunktionen allein durch den Prozess der Biomeditation. 
  Vorbeugung vor Krankheit ist zwar lobenswert, aber als Begriff nicht nur ziemlich indifferent,  sondern für den Einzelfall leider kein beweisbares Phänomen. Oder wollen Sie ernsthaft behaupten, wenn ich nach Nutzung ihrer Therapie nicht krank werde, läge es an der Theomedizin ? Geben Sie auf diese Aussage Garantie ?   
  5. Zu den biomez-Studien sei nur folgendes gesagt: Zum einen entsprechen sie keineswegs den Ansprüchen einer streng nach wissenschaftliche Kriterien durchgeführten Studie, schon allein wegen der geringen Zahl der Teilnehmer. Zum anderen beschäftigen sie sich nur mit Palliativmaßnahmen, nicht aber mit Heilungsvorgängen im eigentlichen Sinne. 
  Weiterhin sind diese Studien in einem alles andere als neutralen Umfeld durchgeführt worden.
  Und letztlich ging es um subjektives Schmerzempfinden nach einer bioenergetischen Therapie. Schmerzgeschehen ist allerdings von einer großen Zahl von Faktoren abhängig, deren Würdigung  ich bei der Lektüre der Studie komplett vermisst habe. 
  In diesem Zusammenhang verweise ich auf die gerac-Studie zur Akupunktur. Auch dort wurde eine schmerzlindernde Wirkung der Akupunktur nach den Regeln der TCM festgestellt. Allerdings wurde das annähernd gleiche Ergebnis erreicht, wenn Nadeln in Menschen an Punkten  gestochen wurden, die definitiv *nicht den Akupunkturpunkten der TCM entsprachen*. Welchen Schluss ziehen Sie daraus ? Dass das Meridian-System der TCM richtig ist ?    
   6.  Sie weisen im Zusammenhang mit den biomez-Studien auf ethische Überlegungen hin, nach denen es nicht vertretbar ist, eine möglicherweise erfolgreiche Behandlungen der unbehandelten Probegruppe zu verweigern. 
  Diese Rethorik ist schlichtweg verdummend. 
  Mit welcher ethischen Position rechtfertigen sie denn das Risiko der behandelten Gruppe, durch eine untaugliche Therapie geschädigt zu werden ?  
  Im übrigen wird niemand gezwungen, an einer Medizin-Studie teilzunehmen. 
  Wer das tut, weiß, das er/sie wohlmöglich mit einem Plazebo behandelt wird. 
  Dieses absurde Argument dient einzig und allein dazu, die Möglichkeit einer Falsifizierung der Hypothese von vorne herein auszuschließen.  
  Weiterhin können sie sicher sein, dass wenn sich in einer Studie nach kurzer Zeit eine stark signifikante – sprich unübersehbare – Wirkung des zu testenden Verfahrens/Medikaments abzeichnet, kein Mediziner auf Biegen und Brechen diese Studie fortführen würde. Das gilt übrigens auch im umgekehrten Fall. Ich verweise in diesem Zusammenhang auf die Langzeitstudie zur Wirkung von Vitamin A, die aus ethischen Gründen abgebrochen wurde, als deutlich wurde, dass die hochdosierte Einnahme von Vitamin A bei Rauchern zu einer erhöhten Krebsrate führte.   
   7. Ich frage noch mal: Wenn für Sie „streng wissenschaftliche“ Studien keine Bedeutung haben, warum und mit welchem Ziel wollen Sie dann an einer solchen teilnehmen
  Jede wissenschaftliche Studie, die ihren Namen verdient, beinhaltet die Möglichkeit des Scheiterns der Hypothese. Welche Konsequenzen würden aus einem Scheitern Ihrer Hypothesen ziehen ?    
Die gleichen, wie die Homöopathen ? Nämlich zu behaupten, dass die placebo-gesteuerte randomisierte Blindstudie immer dann überhaupt nicht für die Wirksamkeitsüberprüfung eines sehr individuellen Heilverfahrens taugt, wenn die Ergebnisse des Studie nicht die erwünschten sind ?  
8. Sie schreiben, dass Sie nach hochschulmedizinischen Kriterien als chronisch krank und nicht arbeitsfähig eingestuft sind. Chronisch krank ist auch jeder Diabetiker oder die meisten Krebspatienten. Das muss noch lange keine Auswirkung auf ihre Arbeitsfähigkeit haben. 
  Ganz im Gegenteil, für viele chronisch kranke Menschen ist die Teilnahme am Arbeitsprozess ein erheblicher Wohlfühl-Faktor, da dadurch das andauernde Gefühl der Krankheit und der damit verbundenen Abhängigkeiten erheblich abgemildert wird. 
  Außerdem, eine erkannte Arbeitsunfähigkeit bezieht sich in der Regel auf die bisherige Tätigkeit. Nicht selten – und als Reha-Maßnahme angestrebt -  wird aber - beispielsweise durch Umschulungsmaßnahmen - dem Patienten ermöglicht, am Erwerbsprozess, der ja auch ein Teil seines sozialen Leben darstellt, wieder teilzunehmen. Das alles hat mit Theomedizin und Bioenergetik nun überhaupt nichts zu tun.        
9. Zur Wunderheilung der Frau Gabriele Uhlig aus Renningen, über die ich - auch schon vor Ihren Schreiben -  bisher nur die Hinweise von Philippi und die Mitteilung auf MDR lesen konnte, kann und will ich mich nicht ohne nähere Kenntnis des Falls nicht äußern.
   Aber gerne würde ich mich auch mit den anderen Fällen wunderbarer Heilung beschäftigen, in den „Victor“ ein Loch im Herz zugeschweißt hat, Bandscheibe neu positionierte oder sklerotische Ablagerungen aus Blutgefässen entfernte. Leider gibt es dazu keine Namen, Fallstudien oder neutrale Begutachtungen.      
10. Sie schreiben, Sie wären nicht wissenschaftsfeindlich. 
  Aus jeder Zeile Ihres Beitrags geht allerdings hervor, dass Sie Wissenschaft und ihre Erkenntnisse dann für *untauglich* halten, wenn Ihre individuellen Erfahrungen und das Wissen der (Natur-)Wissenschaften nicht übereinstimmen. Dabei kommen Sie ganz offensichtlich nicht auf den Gedanken, dass die subjektive Interpretation Ihrer Welterfahrungen möglicherweise andere Ursachen haben könnten, als die, die Sie annehmen bzw. die Ihnen im Rahmen Ihrer Biosense-Ausbildung angeboten wurden. 
  Wissenschaft heißt kritische Überprüfung von Welterfahrungen. Dazu sind Sie nicht bereit. 
  Damit sind Sie - ob Ihnen der Begriff gefällt oder nicht – wissenschaftsfeindlich.     
11.  Was genau meinen Sie eigentlich, wenn Sie von einer „reinen Lehre“ sprechen ?
  Ich bitte bei solchen populistischen Schlagworten gerne um eine präzise Definition mit Beispielen.  
   12. Nochmal zu Ihrer Feststellung, Kritik an der Theomedizin sei eine Folge von Blockaden. 
Nach dem Sie nun krampfhaft zurückgerudert sind, „_Ich habe auch nicht die Absicht, Ihnen zu unterstellen, daß Sie krank sind. Blockaden haben auch nicht immer etwas mit einer Krankheit zu tun_.“ erlaube ich mir Philippi zu zitieren:   _Dank meiner angeborenen Gabe, den Energiefluss im Körper spüren, sehen und lenken zu können, habe ich den Weg gefunden, durch den ich schon mehreren tausend Menschen geholfen habe, sich selbst zu finden und dadurch sich selbst von seelischen und körperlichen Blockaden zu befreien. _ _Man kann diesen Zustand der totalen Entspannung auch Trance nennen, denn nur in völliger Entspannung von Körper und Seele können sich Blockaden lösen, _ _Es existieren viele Arten von Blockaden, die sich in den verschiedenen Energiezentren des Körpers, den Chakren, und dem Energiefeld des Menschen selber, der Aura, festsetzen. Die Ursachen der Blockaden können ganz unterschiedlich sein. Es können karmische Ursachen vorliegen, solche aus der frühen Kindheit, täglicher Stress, Verwünschungen usw. Je nachdem, wo die Blockaden einen schwachen Punkt im Immunsystem, Stoffwechsel oder Nervensystem finden, sind die Folgen auch ganz unterschiedlich. Doch immer resultieren hieraus Ängste, Unruhen und körperliche Dysbalancen._ _Dies sind alles Folgen der Blockaden, die mit Hilfe der Bioenergetischen Meditation Ihren Körper und Ihre Seele verlassen werden._ _In der Folge dieses Gebetes verlassen bereits bis zu 80 % der Energieblockaden Ihren Körper. Sprechen Sie das Gebet einfach mit viel Gefühl nach. Es wird Ihnen helfen, selbst wenn Sie noch große Zweifel plagen. Die Bioenergie, die göttliche Kraft, die durch den Bioenergetiker Extrasens in Sie hineinströmt, wird die Arbeit verrichten. Sie wird die Blockaden davontragen, Ihren Körper und Ihre Seele reinigen. _ _Das Gleiche geschieht auch mit den Blockaden in den Chakren und der Aura. Sobald die Blockade weggenommen wird, regeneriert sich der Energiekörper von ganz allein. _ _Das Gleiche geschieht nun auch mit den verschiedenen Blockaden, die sich schon als krankmachendes Chaos im Körper manifestiert haben. Holz – das ist die manifestierte Blockade in Ihrem Körper, das unter dem Einfluss der Bioenergie, dem Feuer, verbrennt._  
Wollen Sie wirklich behaupten, Blockaden (im Sinne der Bioenergetischen Definition) hätte eine andere Bedeutung als zentrale Ursache von Krankheiten ?  
Wie gesagt, ich betrachte Ihre Anmerkung aus Ihrem ersten Beitrag als Unverschämtheit und als unübersehbaren Nachweis der Diffamierung von Kritikern.  
13. Scharlatane und Quacksalber sind Leute, die mit untauglichen Methoden und unhaltbaren Versprechungen Kohle mit dem Leid ihrer Mitmenschen machen. Und die haben jedenfalls bei mir – keine Gnade zu erwarten.     
Beweisen Sie einfach, das die Theomedizin fähig und ihr Theorien wahr sind, und als Heilverfahren funktionieren.    
 14. Natürlich ist Philippi Ihr Vordenker. Er hat das Verfahren der Theomedizin aus Bruchstücken anderer esoterischer Weltsichten zusammengebastelt, und Sie wiederholen ausschließlich seine Worte und Gedanken.  
 15. Es mag ja sein, das Sie mit der Kraft und der Liebe Gottes arbeiten, vor allem aber arbeiten Sie  mit den Mittel der Suggestion und unter wahrscheinlich dankbarer Inanspruchnahme des Placebo-Effekts. 
   16. Ich halte eine verbal geführte Auseinandersetzung nicht für tauglich, den Grund habe ich unter Punkt 2 schon ausführlich beschrieben.  
  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo uro,  
ich weiß, dass man "wahr"  nicht steigern kann.  :Zwinker:  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Und ich vergaß noch etwas, mandalaya! 
Da sich die Theomedizin so intensiv auf Gott beruft , ist es auch angebracht, dessen Meinung zu hören. In Johannes Kapitel 3.Vers 8  sind folgende Worte zum Geist Gottes zu finden: *Der Wind bläst, wo er will, und du hörst sein Sausen wohl; aber du weißt nicht, woher er kommt und wohin er fährt. So ist es bei jedem, der aus dem Geist geboren ist.* 
Sie sollten Ihre angeblichen Fähigkeiten, göttliche Energie gezielt zu leiten, einmal unter diesem Gesichtspunkt überprüfen. Denn die Behauptung, es werde _spirituelle_ Energie – was immer man darunter versteht – benutzt und verfügbar gemacht, ist mit dem christlichen Geistverständnis nicht vereinbar, denn christlicher Glaube weiß, dass der Geist Gottes durch uns Menschen nicht beherrschbar ist; er „weht, wo er will“ . 
Siehe, wie schon gesagt Joh. 3,8 
Außerdem und zum guten Schluß noch `ne ganz allgemeine Mitteilung an die gottesfürchtigen Bioenergetiker Extrasense:    *
Als der Herr die Menschen aus dem Paradies warf, knallte er ihnen noch einen wirklichen schlimmen Fluch hinterher: Wahrlich, ich sage euch, ewig sollt ihr leiden unter dem Zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik. Der nämlich wird eure eitle Apotheose mit der Entropie erledigen. Auf das ihr nie werdet heilen können ohne Aspirin und auf Distanz und durchs Telefon; denn nur ich, der Herr,  habe das Monopol auf Wunder. 
Geht hin und tut Buße ob Eurer Überheblichkeit.*  
Pianoman

----------


## ama

Da ist ja ganz schön viel geschrieben worden. Danke lieber Pianoman das Sie mich für unfähig halten etwas einzuschätzen was ich erlebt habe. Das macht nix, denn ich erlebte was sie nicht erleben konnten.
Ich las mal irgendwo das die Bimeditation keine Heilbehandlung im medizinischen Sinn ist, es gitb auch kein Heilversprechen und sie wendet sich nicht nur an Kranke, sondern ist etws um sein Wohlgefühl zu behalten und zu pflegen. Verzeihen Sie mir wenn ich mich hier ungeschickt ausgedrückt habe, doch ich mag weder ellenlange Texte nich mag ich alles ganz wissenschaftlich ausdrücken.
Für mich ist nach heutigem Stand nicht netscheidend wie Sie darüber denken, sondern ich wie mich fühle und mir meine eigene Meinung bilden durfte. Ich habe auch ein paar krankheiten wie wohl fast jeder. Zum Glück wurde ich von Schlimmeren verschont. Allein dafür bin ich schon dankbar.
Ich habe gelernt nicht verbittert und enttäuscht abends in Bett zu gehen. Ich lernte das Hass einen zerfressen kann und krank macht. Das wusste ich schon früher, wollte es nur nicht wahrhaben. Erlebt habe ich es in der eigenen Familie. 
Lieber Pianoman, ich werde heute Abend eine Kerze für Sie anzünden  :Smiley:  und Sie in meine Gebete einschließen.  
Ich verzeihe Ihnen Ihre Angriffe auf mich und Ihr Urteil über mich. Im Grunde Ihres Herzens sind auch Sie ein guter Mensch. Vielleicht wissen Sie es selbst nur noch nicht, weil Sie immer kämpfen. Versuchen Sie das Leben ein bisschen einfacher zu nehmen und geniessen Sie die schönen Augenblicke. Keiner weiß wieviel Zeit einem noch bleibt.
Das Sie sich so intensiv mit Gott und der Bibel auseinandersetzen finde ich sehr interessant.
Bitte fassen Sie meinen Beitrag nicht als Angriff auf und verzeihen Sie mir wenn ich Sie durch irgendetwas verletzt habe.
Schlafen Sie gut   
Hallo mandalaya, herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.
Die Diskussion ist manchmal etwas heftig, aber wir geben uns alle Mühe sachlich zu bleiben. 
Gute Nacht

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama,  
nochmal, und in aller Deutlichkeit: Ich habe Sie nicht angegriffen und ich werde das auch weiterhin nicht. Deswegen brauchen Sie mir auch nichts verzeihen.  
Es geht bei der ganzen Diskussion in Sachen Theomedizin schlicht und einfach um die Frage, ob die phantastischen Heilungsberichte von Victor Philippi, die er auf seine angeblich übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten zurückführt, irgendeinen Wahrheitsgehalt besitzen.  
Denn schließlich ist die von ihm begründete Theomedizin nichts anderes, als seine in einen rituellen Rahmen überführte Heilertätigkeit.   
Und genau so beruht die angebliche Weitergabe seiner Fähigkeiten an die Bioenergetiker Extrasense auf der Überzeugung, übernatürliche Kräfte zu besitzen und diese auch weitergeben zu können.  
Die eigentliche Frage ist doch, ob irgend ein Mensch auf dieser Erde in der Lage ist, durch seine "geistigen" Fähigkeiten und mit Hilfe einer nicht nachweisbaren universellen Energie, Löcher in Herzen zu schließen, Bandscheiben richtig zu positionieren, Ablagerungen in Blutgefässen zu beseitigen oder die Nervenstränge in einem zerstörten Rückenmark wieder zu verbinden.
Und weiterhin, ob dieser Mensch Victor Philippi heißt?   
Genau von diesen Heilerfolgen berichtet dieser Mensch, Victor Philippi.     
Wenn Sie nun der Meinung sind, Philippis Tätigkeit wäre nicht mit Heilungsversprechen gekoppelt, haben sie ganz offenbar weder seine Berichte auf den einschlägigen Internet-Seiten seines Vereins und seines Unternehmens gelesen, noch haben Sie die diversen Zitate wahrgenommen, die ich in den vielen Beiträgen aus den Websites von Philippi und Biomez kopiert habe.
Oder - und ich bedauere, es so ausdrücken zu müssen - Sie verfügen wirklich nicht über ein Mindestmaß an Kritikfähigkeit. 
Auf das sich seine und die Kassen seiner Bioenergetiker Extrasense füllen mögen; vor allem durch die, die meinen, ein paar Stunden auf einer Liege mit musikalischer Untermalung würden ausreichen, sämtliche negativen seelischen Affekte - die im übrigen genau so selbstverständlich zum menschlichen Dasein gehören, wie Freude oder Zufriedenheit -  endgültig aus dem eigenen Leben verbannen zu können, und damit Heilung, Lebenszufriedenheit und ewige Gesundheit zu erlangen. 
Nur das, und nichts anderes, ist das Produkt der Philippi-Firma.  
Nur am Rande, ama, machen Sie sich nicht so viele Sorgen um mich, ich komme schon allein zurecht. Übrigens kämpfe ich nicht immer, sondern nur dort, wo es notwendig ist, nämlich gegen Gauner, Scharlatane und Quacksalber. Vielleicht macht mich aber gerade das zu einem guten Menschen ? Wer weiß... 
Pianoman

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Pianoman, 
Mit "ständige Wortgefechte" meine ich das, was sich hier zu entwickeln scheint und das, was ich sonst so z. T. von Ihnen im Forum zu diesem Thema u. a. gelesen habe. 
Ich habe hier mit meinen eigenen Worten gesprochen und Wahrheiten werden durch Wiederholungen auch nicht unwahrer.   
Ich habe trotz meiner Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit ein technisches Hochschulstudium absolviert , was zur Folge hat, daß ich glaube, zumindest ein ganz klein wenig eine Vorstellung von wissenschaflicher Arbeit zu haben. 
Wobei ich anmerken muß, daß mir unerklärlich ist, wie ich Abi und Studium ohne die Fähigkeit zu analytischem und rationalem Denken geschafft habe ? 
Damals mußte ich aber auch feststellen, daß Wissenschaft manchmal nicht viel objektiver ist, als die Wissenschaftler, die sie betreiben.  
Wissenschaftler sind ja auch nur Menschen und da geht es auch oft um das Ego, um Reputation, Karriere u.s.w. und darum, recht haben zu müssen. 
Und gerade im Bereich der Pharmazie und Medizin gibt es leider sehr viele Möglichkeiten, das Resultat von Untersuchungen in der gewünschten Richtung zu beeinflußen.  
Es gibt seriöse Schätzungen, daß gerade bei Medikamentenstudien wegen des hohen Erfolgsdrucks und der damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen beträchtlich oft manipuliert wird.  
Die entsprechenden Berichte und Reportagen werden Ihnen ja auch nicht entgangen sein. 
Das ist ein Bereich wo mehr Verbraucherschutz wirklich angebracht ist oder auch im Bereich der Folgen von ärztlichen Fehlern. 
Da wäre vielleicht kritische Selbstreflektion der entsprechenden Mediziner hilfreich. 
Bevor jetzt hier alles über mich herfällt, möchte ich betonen, daß ich großen Respekt vor den Ärzten habe, die fachlich kompetent sind und sich für ihre Patienten einsetzen. 
Ich weiß, daß es viele Ärzte gibt, die sich für ihre Patienten kaputt machen und ich habe auch wirklich gute Ärzte kennengelernt.   
Aber zurück zum Thema.  
Ob die Erde eine Kugel oder eine Scheibe ist, das ist den meisten Menschen doch eigentlich (leider) total egal. Kinder sind ja von Natur aus sehr wißbegierig, aber das wird ihnen meist recht schnell ausgetrieben. 
Und die Beschäftigung mit den entsprechenden mathematischen Modellen liegt auch ohnehin nicht jedem. 
Die meisten glauben es einfach, weil sie es von Anfang an so gelernt haben und sie können ja auch beim besten Willen nicht alle naturwissenschaftlichen Lehrsätze und Erkenntnisse selbst nachprüfen. Oder haben sie das getan ? 
Wenn Sie das Modell Kugel nicht überprüft haben, dann haben Sie einfach etwas geglaubt, was andere Ihnen erzählt haben, weil Sie Ihnen vertraut haben oder weil es Ihnen plausibel erschien.  
Aber daß der Griff zur heißen Herdplatte und der Sprung aus dem Fenster eher nicht empfehlenswert sind, weiß jedes Kind, wenn es sich erstmal die Finger verbrannt hat oder das Knie aufgeschlagen.
Vorher weiß es das nicht, deshalb müssen Eltern so aufpassen.  
Es hilft auch nicht so viel, sie zu warnen, denn es gehört zur menschlichen Entwicklung, seine Erfahrungen selbst zu machen. Wenn die Eltern versuchen, das zu verhindern, wird es sich mit Neurosen bedanken. 
Wäre ich Arzt, würde ich Antibiotika nur im Notfall einsetzen oder wenn es keine andere Therapie gibt und eine Heilung aus eigener Kraft nicht zu erwarten ist. Sie haben ja sicher auch schon mal von resistenten Keimen gehört und von multiresistenten Keimen, oder ? 
Das ist eine Spirale ohne Ende, weil die Keime einfach nicht so dämlich sind, wie man immer hofft.  
Antibiotika sind letztlich auch nur aus ihrem natürlichen Konsens gerissene und etwas umgemodelte natürliche Substanzen. Wie auch so viele andere Medikamente.  
Sollte eine von Ihnen behandelte Hepatitis von Viren ,Pilzen oder Parasiten oder genetisch verursacht sein, dann werden Sie Ihren Patienten mit Antibiotika wahrscheinlich umbringen. 
Ähnliches gilt für die Menigitis und die Pneumonie. 
Ich empfehle ernsthaft erstmal eine gründliche Anamnese , bevor Sie wie wild mit der chemischen Keule um sich hauen und dabei die Darmbakterien des armen Patienten treffen, die er noch für seine Abwehr braucht.  
Bei Viren wirken Antibiotika übrigens gar nicht.  
Ohne energetische Blockade hätten sich die lieben Mikroben ja womöglich gar nicht breitmachen können, weil dann die Abwehr gestimmt hätte ?  
Und bei Karma geht es auch nicht um Fehlverhalten oder Strafe , sondern darum zu lernen und um die Entwicklung der Seele. Wer lernt, der kommt meist nicht umhin , Fehler zu machen. 
Viele , viele Wissenschaftler sind, wie überhaupt der größte Teil der Menschheit,        konfessional gebunden auf -  verschiedenste Art , und sie haben überhaupt kein Problem damit , das mit der jeweiligen Religion verbundene, 
" irrationale Welterklärungsmodell " mit der Rationalität und Wissenschaftlichkeit Ihrer beruflichen Arbeit zu vereinen.  
Wie machen die das eigentlich ?   
Sind das alles gespaltene Persölichkeiten ? 
Heisenberg hatte zwei Fragen an Gott, nämlich danach, warum es Relativität gibt und warum Turbulenz ? 
Können Sie es Ihm sagen ?  
Häufig werden reale Zustände mit Hilfe mathematischer Modelle wiedergegeben. Aus meiner Sicht sehr sinnvoll und außerdem das rationalste, was überhaupt geht.  
Prozesse und Systeme werden meist am besten durch Differentialgleichungssyteme dargestellt . 
Diese haben es an sich, daß darin meist ein nichtlinearer Anteil enthalten ist , der sich fast immer der analytischen Lösung widersetzt. 
Diese Gleichungen lassen sich also analytisch nicht lösen. 
Um irgendwie weiterzukommen, bastelt man sich deshalb eine Ersatzlösung mittels Stochastik oder Itteration o. ä.  
Der nichtlineare Anteil wird dann durch diese Ersatzlösung ersetzt und seine Nichtlinearität zukünftig ignoriert. Einen anderen Weg gibt es meist nicht.  
Leider hat sich irgendwann herausgestellt, daß gerade die Nichtlinearität ganz wesentliche Systemeigenschaften widergibt. 
Diese Erkenntnis ist übrigens eng mit der Entwicklung der Chaostheorie verbunden und mit der Analyse der Fraktale. 
Eine wesentliche Gesamtaussage von Nichtlinearität, Chaostheorie und Fraktalen u.s.w. besteht darin, daß auch das allerperfekteste wissenschaftliche Modell n i e m al s und unter gar keinen Umständen in der Lage sein wird, die Welt wirklich vollkommen zu erklären. Damit hat die Wissenschaft selbst bewiesen, daß Ihren Möglichkeiten Grenzen gesetzt sind.  
Die Philosophie wußte das schon lange. 
Die Welt - oder Gott ? - mag sich halt nicht in alle Karten schauen lassen. 
Das mag erstmal weh tun, aber ich weiß auch nicht, ob wirklich alles analysiert und auseinandergeplückt werden muß. 
Mal ernsthaft - wer will denn wirklich wissen, warum eine Rose uns schön erscheint, warum wir Musik lieben oder einen anderen Menschen ? 
Ich hatte mal eine Freundin, deren Vater war Kunstwissenschaftler. Immer wenn sie etwas schön fand, hat er ihr analysiert, warum sie das so empfindet.  
Sie hat aufgehört zu malen und Klavier zu spielen, weil sie dabei irgendwann nur noch seine Erklärungen im Ohr hatte und das konnte sie nicht mehr ertragen.  
Ihn konnte sie auch nicht mehr ertragen.
Damals, als ich sie kannte, konnte sie sich über nichts mehr freuen. 
Sie war gefangen in Verbitterung und ich konnte ihr leider nicht helfen. 
Hab ich allerdings noch vor. 
An dieser Stelle erlaube ich mir, eine Unterbrechung einzulegen . 
Zur Thermodynamik, der Akkupunkturstudie und Johanni antworte ich dann später, wenn es mir zeitlich möglich ist.   
Liebe ama,  
Vielen Dank ! 
Sie haben mit Ihrem letzten Beitrag vieles vorweggenohmen, was ich noch schreiben wollte. Sie schaffen es nur, das mit viel weniger Worten zu sagen.  
Bis bald!  
mandalaya

----------


## ama

> Zitat von Pianoman
> Die eigentliche Frage ist doch, ob irgend ein Mensch auf dieser Erde in der Lage ist, durch seine "geistigen" Fähigkeiten und mit Hilfe einer nicht nachweisbaren universellen Energie, Löcher in Herzen zu schließen, Bandscheiben richtig zu positionieren, Ablagerungen in Blutgefässen zu beseitigen oder die Nervenstränge in einem zerstörten Rückenmark wieder zu verbinden.

 Also ich denke, mal unabhängig von Herrn Philipp, es gibt Heiler auf dieser Welt. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Wie die nun heißen spielt für mich keine Rolle. 
Für mich ist das Ergebnis wichtig und eigene Erfahrungen. 
Es gibt viele Menschen die mit einem wissenschaftlichen Bericht, den vielen Fachbegriffen nicht anfangen können und dann eher abgeschreckt reagieren, weil sie das noch viel weniger verstehen als die Erfahrungsberichte von Klienten. 
Ich habe mittlerweile einige Leute kennengelernt die zum Biosens gehen. Die Meinungen darüber sind so vielfältig wie die Menschen slbst. Es gibt Menschen die sagen, es bringe ihnen nichts dahin zu gehen. Es gibt Menschen die fühlen sich einfach nur wohl und es gibt Menschen die haben zumindest Linderung erfahren. Für diese Menschen ist das sehr viel. Besonderns wenn man jahrelang z.B. unter Rückenschmerzen litt und diese nun als weniger empfunden werden. Besodners schlimm ist es wenn die Ärzte sagen: Damit müssen sie leben, wir können nichts für sie tun. Und dann erfährst man eine Abschwächung der Schmerzen, vielleicht verschwinden sie sogar ganz. 
Wenn das Scharlatanerie ist, dann nehme ich das in Kauf, wenn es hilft. 
Zu mir hat mal ein vor vielen Arzt gesagt: Kämpfen sie nicht gegen ihre Krankheit, sondern versuchen sie sie anzunehmen. Nutzen und genießen sie die schönen Augenblicke im Leben. 
Das ist auch das was mir mein Biosens vermittelt. Nicht kämpfen sondern annehmen.
Naja, das ist wieder so eine Sache die ich nicht wissenschaftlich erklären kann. Ich spüre und merke Veränderungen der positiven Art in meinem Körper.  
Sorgen mache ich mir keine um Sie Pianoman, denn Sie haben ja selbst erkannt das Sie  ein guter Mensch sind.  :Smiley: 
Das Sie mich nicht arg angegriffen haben weiß ich, aber es hat mich schon ein wenig verletzt das sie meine eigene Erfahrungen als nichtig abtun. Ich weiß jetzt warum. Das ist schon ok. :Smiley:  
@ mandalaya
nun fange ich auch schon lange Beiträge zu schreiben. Das ist wohl ansteckend.  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
Es ist nicht mein Bestreben, Pianoman von der Bioenergie zu überzeugen. Das werden auch die langen Beiträge von Ihnen nicht schaffen. Die Meinung ist festgefahren und beruht sicherlich auf eigenen schlechten Erfahrungen an sich selbst oder im Umfeld.  
Nutzen Sie Ihre Zeit und helfen Sie den Menschen die auf Sie warten. :Smiley:  
Liebe Grüße
ama

----------


## Frosch

> Vor kurzem habe ich dieses Forum und darin diese intensive Diskussion über die Theomedizin oder Biomeditation entdeckt.

 Sicher haben Sie diesen Spruch in anderen Foren auch angewandt, den Erfolg kann und will ich nicht beurteilen.    

> Leider ist es so, daß bis auf ama so ziemlich alle an der Auseinandersetzung beteiligten etwas beurteilen und verurteilen, mit dem sie nicht die geringste Erfahrung haben.

 Stimmt, ich habe mir Ihre Beiträge angetan und durchgelesen und ich kann bis auf Werbung für Philippi und Co. sowie Ihre Anpreisung auf Ferndbehandlung nicht erkennbares Neues lesen!    

> Ich selbst habe vor kurzem die Grundausbildung zum Biosens abgeschlossen und werde deshalb gern ernstgemeinte Fragen anderer Forumsmitglieder zur Biomeditation beantworten und gegebenfalls auch gern meine Hilfe, z. B. durch Fernbehandlung anbieten (diese ist grundsätzlich kostenlos ) oder auch durch Kontaktbehandlungen.

 Sie wissen schon, daß "Fernbehandlungen" keinen Arzt ersetzen?   

> Dabei kann ich natürlich nur für mich selbst sprechen und auf der Grundlage meiner Erfahrungen. Falls notwendig kann ich aber auch auf die Hilfe erfahrenerer Biosens zurückgreifen.

 Wenn Sie, wie Sie vorher schreiben, gerade erst die Ausbildung zum Biosens abgeschlossen haben, wie wollen Sie dann Erfahrungen haben in dem Bereich??   

> Ich selbst stehe gern für eine streng wissenschaftliche Studie zur Wirksamkeit der Biomeditation und über Fernbehandlungen zur Verfügung. 
> Falls hier jemand die Wirksamkeit von Fernbehandlungen oder allgemein der Biomeditation selbst überprüfen möchte oder sich von selbigen Hilfe verspricht, genügt eine Mitteilung an mich.

 Kluger Werbeschachzug und natürlich alles umsonst!    

> Das ist dann einfach eine gute Gelegenheit, sich in Vergebung , Annahme und Dankbarkeit zu üben und auch in Geduld. Also - danke für diese Möglichkeit !

 Wieviel Geduld haben Sie?   

> Die Vorstellung, daß Viktor ein Guru sein soll und wir Biosens Sektenmitglieder, ist ja irgendwie schon lustig.

 Beweisen Sie mir das Gegenteil!   

> Vor allem, weil ich wenige Menschen kenne, die so bescheiden sind wie Viktor und die so wenig Aufhebens von sich machen.

 Oh bitte, nicht die "er ist ja sooo bescheiden-Masche".    

> Was die Geduld angeht,die Viktor zu den Grundlagen Glaube, Liebe und Hoffnung hinzugefügt hat, auf deren Basis Jesus heilte, so brauchte Jesus keine Geduld, um Menschen zur Heilung zu verhelfen. Alle Überlieferungen über Heilungen durch Jesus sprechen von Spontanheilungen.

 Gut auswendig gelernt, setzen!   

> Vor allem, da ja recht bekannt ist, daß TCM und Ayurveda bei der Behandlung chronischer Krankheiten viel erfolgreicher sind, als die europäische Medizin.

 Mindestens! Oh Hilfe, wieso wird diese TCM nicht auch längst bei der Bekämpfung gegen Karzinome (umgangssprachlich: Krebs) eingesetzt? Glauben Sie eigentlich diesen Unsinn, den Sie hier zum Besten geben?    

> Was sich übrigens mit meinen subjekiven Erfahrungen deckt.

 Na, das durfte ja nun nicht fehlen, ach die böse Schulmedizin hat mir gar nicht geholfen und dann blablabla...   

> Leider ist es korrekt, daß sich unter den Angeboten, die landläufig als Alternativmedizin bezeichnet werden, eine Menge befindet, was im besten Fall unwirksam, manchmal aber auch gefährlich ist.

 Biosens als Beispiel....    

> Mit Viktors Fähigkeiten habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die werde ich hier nicht öffentlich zur Diskussion stellen.

 Wieso auch? Kann ja nur peinlich werden für Sie.   

> Ich selbst habe vor, hauptberuflich als Biosens zu arbeiten und ich werde dann von einem finanziell gutgestellten Klienten 40 Euro pro Behandlung nehmen. Das mag sich erstmal nach viel anhören, aber ich denke, jemand der sich mehrere Urlaubsreisen im Jahr, einen Zweitwagen und Designermöbel leisten kann, der sollte auch einen angemessenen Preis für den von mir erbrachten Dienst bezahlen.
> Dafür brauchen nicht so gut verdienende Klienten entsprechend weniger zu bezahlen, viele auch gar nichts. 
> Das ist dann mein eigenes kleines Solidarsystem.

 Hauptberuflich wollen Sie das machen? Können Sie sich dann noch selber im Spiegel sehen?   

> aber bei ernstgemeinten Anfragen freue ich mich über eine PN.

 Ich habe selten einen Beitrag gelesen, der sovie Eigenwerbung enthält wie Ihrer, eigentlich sollten Sie sich schämen, daß hier so öffentlich anzupreisen und dann auch noch Geld zu nehmen für so einen Blödsinn!   

> Zum Abschluß mein Angebot, das sich vor allem an Herrn Pianoman richtet, der so viel Zeit investiert hat, um sich Gedanken über die Biomeditation zu machen. 
> Ich biete Ihnen zehn kostenlose Kontaktbehandlungen an, eventuell auch mehr + tägliche Fernbehandlungen.
> Diese Behandlungen können sie dann nutzen, um sich einen persönlichen Eindruck von der Biomeditation zu bilden und meinetwegen können sie auch eine kleine Feldstudie darüber betreiben, damit alles wissenschaftlich abläuft.

 Und dann posten Sie das Ergebnis hier öffentlich! Auja, freue ich micht schon drauf! 
Ganz ehrlich Mandalaya? Sie haben sich gut eingelebt in der Organisation Philippi, Hut ab!  
Aber an Ihrer Werbung sollten Sie noch etwas arbeiten.... 
Quack, quack, der Frosch

----------


## urologiker

@Frosch - *LOL*, vielen Dank für den Beitrag *feix*  :Grin:

----------


## Falke

*Hexenjagt und Hexenwahn (Inquisition)* (wäre warscheinlich eine bessere Überschrift für diesen Thread), diese ist komischer Weise scheinbar nach dem Mittelalter nie beendet worden wenn man diesen hier liest. 
Ob nun SUN-Sekte, oder sonstige Strukturen dieser Art wie sie hier vorliegen, allesamt hatten nur eins bisher im Sinn, die Hilfe und der Glaube die dort verwendet wurden, bei den armen Gutgläubigen, wurden knadenlos zur Ausbeutung nach der Abhängigkeit und der Mitgliedschaft dieser, verwendet. 
Solche Menschen die in den Kreislauf, bzw. die Maschinerie, gekommen sind tun mir wirklich leid. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht in diesem Thread nur einen Kommentar dazu abgeben, jedoch ist das was hier geschieht, wie oben schon gesagt, zwischenzeitlich eine Hexenjagt.  
Wir alle sollten uns darauf besinnen das jeder seines Glückes Schmid ist. 
Kommen wir wieder zurück auf die Erde, zur Realität und dem zugehörenden Fachmediziener der nicht umsonst 10 bis 14 Semester studiert und sich regelmäßig weiterbildet. 
Geistheilung hin oder her, für die uns Menschen bekannten Erkrankungen gibt es
Hilfen und die Forschung schläft diesbezüglich auch nicht.  
Zum Schluß noch eins wir haben im Grundgesetz die Glaubensfreiheit verankert !

----------


## Brava

Zu diesem Thema habe ich das gefunden   Im Buchhandel: 24,80 EUR / 38,90 CHF
oder für 24.00 EUR / 38.00 CHF (incl. Versand; Vorkasse) direkt bei: 
Lea Verlag, Zollerwaldstr. 28, D-69436 Schönbrunn    *Bestellung*  *"In welchen Fällen hilft Geistiges Heilen? Kommt es auch meinem speziellen Leiden bei?"*Kaum eine Frage wird dem Heiler-Experten Dr. Harald Wiesendanger häufiger gestellt, seit er Patienten berät, die unschlüssig sind, ob sie sich auf diese umstrittene Therapieform einlassen sollen.
Am naheliegendsten scheint es, die Antwort darauf den unmittelbar Beteiligten zu überlassen: nämlich Behandelten und ihren Heilern. Eben diesem Ansatz folgt Wiesendangers neues Buch: Es lässt Menschen zu Wort kommen, die sich Geistheilern anvertrauten - und diesen Schritt nicht bereut haben. Und es gibt Heilern Gelegenheit, besonders bemerkenswerte Erfolge aus ihrer Praxis vorzustellen. *634 Fallbeispiele zu 248 Diagnosen werden hier versammelt, unter anderem zu AIDS - ALLERGIE - ANGST - ASTHMA – BLUTHOCHDRUCK - DEPRESSION - DIABETES - EKZEM - EPILEPSIE – ESSSTÖRUNG - GESCHWÜR - HEPATITIS - HERZLEIDEN - KREBS - LÄHMUNG -  MORBUS BECHTEREW - MULTIPLE SKLEROSE - MYOM - NEURALGIE  - NEURODERMITIS - OFFENES BEIN - PARKINSON – PSYCHOSE - RHEUMA - SCHLAFSTÖRUNGEN - SCHMERZEN - SUCHT – ZYSTEN.* Eindrucksvoll widerlegt wird dabei das Vorurteil von Skeptikern, Heiler seien allenfalls bei harmloseren Beschwerden mit starken psychischen Anteilen erfolgreich – wie Kopfschmerzen, Nervosität, Asthma -, die auf Suggestionen am ehesten ansprächen.
In einem Anhang werden Hilfesuchenden “Zehn Goldene Regeln” ans Herz gelegt – “damit Sie mit ‚Wunderheilern‘ kein blaues Wunder erleben”. Ebenfalls abgedruckt ist ein ZDF-Interview vom Mai 2003, in dem der Autor unter anderem zum Zustand der Heilerszene und der Chance für chronisch Kranke, hier einen therapeutischen Ausweg zu finden, Stellung nimmt (”Wenige Könner, allzu viele Möchtegerns”).
Dieses Buch macht  vermeintlich "Hoffnungslosen" Mut. Denn “jede noch so geringe Chance ist immer noch besser als überhaupt keine mehr”

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo ama, hallo mandalaya,   
  zuerst einmal möchte ich Ihnen  sagen, dass ich, weil es mich mittlerweile nur noch langweilt,  immer wieder gleiche esoterische Argumentationen als Manipulation des Denkens zu entlarven, Ihnen persönlich eigentlich nicht mehr antworten wollte, wären da nicht die mittlerweile fast 2.800 Leser dieses Threads, die offenbar die Diskussion mit Interesse verfolgen.
Deswegen nutze ich Inhalte Ihrer letzten Beiträge, um die Rhetorik des Irrationalismus und die Art und Weise der Manipulation durch Esoteriker darzustellen; in der Hoffnung, für andere Gäste deutlich zu machen, wie diese Dialektik funktioniert.      *   1. Auf das/die eigentliche(n) Problem(e) und und eindeutige Fragestellungen der Diskussion 
( in diesem Fall der Heilungsanspruch der Theomedizin und der Wahrheitsgehalt von Philippis Selbstdarstellung ) wird nicht eingegangen. Immer dann, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, wird die Diskussion auf Bereiche verlagert, die weniger genau zu präzisieren sind oder sich einer neutralen Beurteilung entziehen, beispielsweise unüberprüfbare individuelle Erfahrungen.*  
  Zitat:  _   Also ich denke, mal unabhängig von Herrn Philipp, es gibt Heiler auf dieser Welt. Davon bin ich überzeugt. Wie die nun heißen spielt für mich keine Rolle. - ama-    
  Was Hellsichtigkeit betrifft, ist das so eine Sache. Die Studien die es darüber gibt, sind widersprüchlich. Auch hier scheint es mir also eine gute Idee, abzuwarten und auch gegensätzliche Auffassungen zu respektieren. 
Mit Viktors Fähigkeiten habe ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht, aber die werde ich hier nicht öffentlich zur Diskussion stellen._  * 
2. Unübersehbare Widersprüche zu unwiderlegten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen werden dadurch aufgelöst, dass Wissenschaft grundsätzlich oder in Teilen als unvollständig oder ungeeignet erklärt wird. Eine erweiternde Variante dazu ist, Welterklärungen, die Glaubensvorstellungen oder naiven, vorwissenschaftlichen Weltsichten entspringen, als genau so geeignet zu erklären, wie wissenschaftlich begründete Weltmodelle.*  
Zitat:  _   Anfangs hatte ich auch starke Zweifel. Solche Praktiken sind zwar schon seit Urzeiten bekannt, z.B. in schamanisch geprägten Kulturen, im Reiki, in der tibetischen Medizin u.s.w. u.s.f., aber natürlich hat man da meistens keine Studien angefertigt. Den Menschen genügte es einfach, daß ihnen geholfen wurde. 
  Es bedeutet nur, das ich weder beweisen kann, daß es existiert , noch daß es nicht existiert. Bis das eine oder andere bewiesen ist, bleibt es eine Glaubensfrage und da bleibt eigentlich nur, auf die Gebote der Glaubensfreiheit und der Toleranz zu verweisen. 
  Das Wissen über die Chakren ist sowohl der chinesischen Medizin als auch dem Ayurveda eigen und Bestandteile von beiden hat Viktor ja in die Biomeditation eingebunden. Die Chakren sind Energiezentren. Mit dem Mikroskop wird man sie nicht finden._   *   Anmerkung*: Mit dieser Form der Argumentation lässt sich die antike Vorstellung, Blitze und Donner wären die Zeichen göttlichen Wirkens (Thor /Zeus) als genau so begründet darstellen, wie die wissenschaftliche Sichtweise, die den Potentialausgleich zwischen geladenen Teilchen in Gewitterwolken und der Erde als Ursache annimmt. 
  Wer sollte in der Lage sein, zu beweisen, dass nicht doch Thor den Hammer schleudert oder Zeus zürnt? 
  Auch die Theorie, dass unser Universum die Reste eines Niesanfalls eines pandimensionalen Wesens Namens SNARFL ist, kann man nicht widerlegen, man kann sie aber auch nicht beweisen. 
  Deshalb ist die Widerlegbarkeit (Falsifizierbarkeit) einer Theorie ein wesentliches Kriterium für einen objektivierbaren und deshalb tauglichen Versuch, ein Phänomen nachvollziehbar, überprüfbar und wiederholbar zu erklären. Alle anderen Ansätze landen in der Beliebigkeit.    *   3. Wissenschaftliche Arbeitsmethoden  - beispielsweise die Doppelblindstudien – werden ausschließlich aufgrund von menschlichen Fehlleistungen im Umgang mit ihnen, als untauglich dargestellt. *  
  Zitate:  _   Wissenschaftler sind ja auch nur Menschen und da geht es auch oft um das Ego, um Reputation, Karriere u.s.w. und darum, recht haben zu müssen. 
Und gerade im Bereich der Pharmazie und Medizin gibt es leider sehr viele Möglichkeiten, das Resultat von Untersuchungen in der gewünschten Richtung zu beeinflußen.  
Es gibt seriöse Schätzungen, daß gerade bei Medikamentenstudien wegen des hohen Erfolgsdrucks und der damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen beträchtlich oft manipuliert wird._   *   Anmerkung*: Besonders pikant wird es, wenn ideologisch gebundene Forscher versuchen, esoterische Denkmodelle mit Hilfe wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsmethoden zu beweisen und dabei gravierende Fehler machen. Wer ein Musterbeispiel dafür haben möchte, der beschäftige sich mit dem Skandal an der Universität Leipzig im Jahr 2003,  als die Forschungsgruppe Süß, Schmidt und Nieber versuchten, mit Hilfe eines pharmakologischen Forschungsprojekts (Wirkung von Belladonna-Hochpotenzen D60 u. D100 auf Rattendärme) die Hypothesen der Homöopathie zu beweisen. 
Es wäre nur einmal interessant, ob die Kritik an wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise auch dann aufrecht erhalten würde, wenn tatsächlich ein wissenschaftlich haltbarer Nachweis für eine esoterische Theorie gefunden worden wäre. 
Wenn man allerdings das Jubelgeschrei der Homöopathen-Gemeinde betrachtet, nachdem Süß, Schmidt und Nieber ihre angeblich positiven Ergebnisse veröffentlich haben, ist damit kaum zu rechnen. So mussten -während die Homöopathen feierten - etablierte Wissenschaftler anderer Universitäten die Fehler der Leipziger Studie publizieren.       *   4. Nicht zu erbringende Beweise für unbeweisbare/unhaltbare/absurde Verfahren werden durch das „unzweifelhafte Wissen“ von „Experten“ ersetzt, deren Reputation sie über jeden Zweifel erheben. Hier entscheidet also nicht die objektive Faktenlage sondern die Autoritätenmeinung, oder die Interpretation einer solchen. 
  Eine Variante dieser Spielart ist, dass der Verfasser sich selbst zur neutralen Autorität erklärt und sich damit nicht nur selbst bestätigt, sondern auch die Kritik als anmaßend diskreditiert.     *  
  Zitate:  _   Ich habe hier mit meinen eigenen Worten gesprochen und Wahrheiten werden durch Wiederholungen auch nicht unwahrer. 
  Ich habe trotz meiner Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit ein technisches Hochschulstudium absolviert, was zur Folge hat, daß ich glaube, zumindest ein ganz klein wenig eine Vorstellung von wissenschaflicher Arbeit zu haben. 
  Wobei ich anmerken muß, daß mir unerklärlich ist, wie ich Abi und Studium ohne die Fähigkeit zu analytischem und rationalem Denken geschafft habe ?_   _   Viele , viele Wissenschaftler sind, wie überhaupt der größte Teil der Menschheit, konfessional gebunden auf - verschiedenste Art , und sie haben überhaupt kein Problem damit , das mit der jeweiligen Religion verbundene, " irrationale Welterklärungsmodell " mit der Rationalität und Wissenschaftlichkeit Ihrer beruflichen Arbeit zu vereinen. Wie machen die das eigentlich ?_
  (*Anmerkung*: Sie vermeiden strikt, Jenseitiges zu Diesseitigem zu erklären!)   *5. Gesicherte wissenschafts-medizinische Erkenntnisse und Verfahren werden als fragwürdig oder falsch „entlarvt“, in dem problematische Randbedingungen und mögliche menschlichen Fehlleistungen im Umgang mit ihnen zum Beweis für Untauglichkeit des gesamten Theoriegebäudes erhebt. Ziel ist dabei, esoterische Vorstellungen zur Pathogenese als gleichwertig darzustellen. *  
Zitate:  _ Wäre ich Arzt, würde ich Antibiotika nur im Notfall einsetzen oder wenn es keine andere Therapie gibt und eine Heilung aus eigener Kraft nicht zu erwarten ist. Sie haben ja sicher auch schon mal von resistenten Keimen gehört und von multiresistenten Keimen, oder ? 
Sollte eine von Ihnen behandelte_ _Hepatitis_ _von Viren ,Pilzen oder Parasiten oder genetisch verursacht sein, dann werden Sie Ihren Patienten mit Antibiotika wahrscheinlich umbringen. 
Ähnliches gilt für die Menigitis und die Pneumonie.  
Ich empfehle ernsthaft erstmal eine gründliche Anamnese , bevor Sie wie wild mit der chemischen Keule um sich hauen und dabei die Darmbakterien des armen Patienten treffen, die er noch für seine Abwehr braucht. 
  Ohne energetische Blockade hätten sich die lieben Mikroben ja womöglich gar nicht breitmachen können, weil dann die Abwehr gestimmt hätte ?_   * Anmerkung*: Im betreffenden Beitrag war ausdrücklich von einer Invasion des menschlichen Organismus mit Mikroorganismen die Rede. Dass im Rahmen der ärztlichen Anamnese abgeklärt wird, welcher Mikroorganismus die Erkrankung auslöst, ist selbstverständlich. 
  Antibiotika wird dann eingesetzt, wenn ein „Notfall“ vorliegt: Also dort, wo der menschliche Organismus nicht mehr in der Lage ist, mit der Infektion allein fertig zu werden. Oder dann, wenn mögliche Folgen – schwere Komplikationen, dauernde körperliche Beeinträchtigung ggf auch der Tod des Patienten -  es definitiv nicht rechtfertigen, auf eventuelle Selbstheilungskräfte zu vertrauen. Eine meldepflichtige, durch Meningokokken ausgelöste Hirnhautentzündung nicht durch Antibiotika zu behandeln, ist ein schwerwiegender ärztlicher Kunstfehler. 
  Die angesprochen Multiresistenzen - die unzweifelhaft sehr große Sorgen bereiten – sind im übrigen nicht auf die sinnvolle Verordnung von antibiotischer Chemotherapeutika zurück zuführen, sondern haben zwei hauptsächliche Ursachen: Sachwidriger Einsatz in der Massentierhaltung und letztlich Patientenfehlverhalten, sprich Nichtbeachtung der ärztlichen Anweisung zur Einnahme des Medikaments. Auch zu bedenken ist mangelnde Personalhygiene in Krankenhäusern und Pflegeinrichtungen. Zusätzlich wird das Problem dadurch verschärft, dass Antibiotika in anderen Ländern - nicht wie in Deutschland -  der Rezeptpflicht unterliegt und frei im Arzneimittelhandel zu erhalten ist.    
Aber genau darum ging es in diesem Beitrag nicht, sondern vielmehr um die Feststellung, dass weder eine Blockade der Chakren, karmisch wirkendes Fehlverhalten in einem früheren Leben, oder, um die Homöopathen nicht zu vergessen, eine geistartige Verstimmung der Lebenskraft Ursachen für eine Meningitis etc. sind, und die damit verbundenen Therapieansätze sich definitiv nicht zur Behandlung eignen.     *   6. Handlungsfehler oder Organisationsmängel, die den eigenen Bereich betreffen, werden reflektorisch nachdem Motto: „Ein jeder kehr` vor seiner eigenen Tür !  umgekehrt.*  
  Zitat:    _   Und gerade im Bereich der Pharmazie und Medizin gibt es leider sehr viele Möglichkeiten, das Resultat von Untersuchungen in der gewünschten Richtung zu beeinflußen.  
Es gibt seriöse Schätzungen, daß gerade bei Medikamentenstudien wegen des hohen Erfolgsdrucks und der damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Interessen beträchtlich oft manipuliert wird.  
Die entsprechenden Berichte und Reportagen werden Ihnen ja auch nicht entgangen sein. 
Das ist ein Bereich wo mehr Verbraucherschutz wirklich angebracht ist oder auch im Bereich der Folgen von ärztlichen Fehlern. 
Da wäre vielleicht kritische Selbstreflektion der entsprechenden Mediziner hilfreich._   *   Anmerkung*: Parallel zu der Entwicklung des Qualitätsmanagements in Industrie, Verwaltung oder im Bildungswesen vollzieht sich auch im Bereich der etablierten Medizin dieser Prozess. In vielen Kliniken existiert mittlerweile ein ausgefeiltes Fehlermanagement. Zusätzlich gibt es Internet-Portale, in den Ärzte Behandlungsfehler und deren Ursachen publizieren können, beispielsweise Cirsmedical. 
  Im gesamten Bereich der Alternativ-Medizin sind solche Strukturen unbekannt. Das hat sicher seine Ursache darin, dass diese Verfahren per se von ihrer Unfehlbarkeit ausgehen, und jedes Versagen eine kritische Reflektion nach sich ziehen müsste.    *7. Esoterisches Gedankengut wird in Wissenschaftssprache verpackt. Die moderne Esoterik bedient sich der Sprache der Naturwissenschaften, ohne mit den Worten dieselben - oder überhaupt irgendwelche naturwissenschaftliche Inhalte zu verbinden. Diese pseudowissenschaftliche Sprache macht es selbst für Naturwissenschaftler teilweise schwer, zu entscheiden, wo die legitime Spekulation endet und das bloße Geschwätz anfängt.   *  
Zitat:  _   Antibiotika sind letztlich auch nur aus ihrem natürlichen Konsens gerissene und etwas umgemodelte natürliche Substanzen. Wie auch so viele andere Medikamente. 
Ich empfehle ernsthaft erstmal eine gründliche Anamnese , bevor Sie wie wild mit der chemischen Keule um sich hauen und dabei die Darmbakterien des armen Patienten treffen, die er noch für seine Abwehr braucht. _ *   Anmerkung*: War nicht gerade zu lesen, das energetische Blockaden eine Ausbreitung von pathogenen Keimen auslösen ?_ 
Eine wesentliche Gesamtaussage von Nichtlinearität, Chaostheorie und Fraktalen u.s.w. besteht darin, daß auch das allerperfekteste wissenschaftliche Modell n i e m al s und unter gar keinen Umständen in der Lage sein wird, die Welt wirklich vollkommen zu erklären. Damit hat die Wissenschaft selbst bewiesen, daß Ihren Möglichkeiten Grenzen gesetzt sind. _   *   Anmerkung*: Die wesentliche Gesamtaussage nichtlinearer Mathematik ist, dass es Systeme gibt, deren Dynamik unter bestimmten Bedingungen empfindlich von den Anfangsbedingungen abhängt. Dadurch ist das Verhalten dieser Systeme langfristig nicht  vorhersagbar ist. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass diese regellos erscheinende  Dynamik ganz eindeutig physikalischen Gesetzmäßigkeiten unterliegt. 
  Nichtlineare System sind definitiv nicht der Beweis für die „Untauglichkeit“ des Determinismus, zumal diese Konzept schon seit etwa 1920 durch die Beschreibung der Quantenphysik seinen ehemalig zentralen Stellenwert verloren hat. 
  Dass die Aufgabe deterministischer zugunsten quantenmechanischer Vorstellungen von der esoterischen Gemeinde als Beweis dafür genutzt wird, wissenschaftliche Welterklärungsansprüche als unberechtigt darzustellen, ist billige Rhetorik, die ausschließlich dazu dient, selbst absurdeste Weltmodelle zu rechtfertigen.  
  Betrachtet man Heisenbergs Unschärferelation ganz pragmatisch, so wird zwar eine gleichzeitige Aussage über Ort und Bewegungsimpuls eines Elektrons unmöglich, aber es ändert sich nichts daran, dass dieses Elektron sich im jeweiligen Orbital befindet, und sich dort prognostizierbar im Rahmen des 4-Kräfte-Modells verhält. Dieses Faktum der Quantenmechanik ist definitiv kein Freibrief für jeden Blödsinn im Biotop des fortgeschrittenen Wahns. 
Zusammengefasst bleibt zu sagen: alle oben aufgeführten Strategien haben das Ziel, esoterische  Denkmodelle einer objektiven Diskussion zu entziehen.
Die zentrale Strategie der Esoterik besteht aber immer noch darin - so paradox es erscheinen mag - die Wissenschaften als Argumentationshilfe zu missbrauchen.  
Esoterikern aller Art bringen immer wieder das gleiche Argument vor:  _„Es ist lächerlich, etwas für unmöglich zu halten, nur weil es nicht in die etablierte Wissenschaft passt; wenn unmöglich wäre, was "noch" nicht wissenschaftlich erklärt werden kann, dann gäbe es nie einen wissenschaftlichen Fortschritt.“_ 
  Diese Behauptung ist lediglich ein Verwirrspiel mit dem Wort "unmöglich". Selbstverständlich kann man in der Naturwissenschaft (im Gegensatz zur Mathematik) niemals mit Sicherheit sagen, dass etwas unmöglich ist. Es geht nur darum, wie groß die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, bei einer Nachprüfung auf etwas Interessantes zu stoßen. Zwischen "nicht unmöglich" und "möglich" liegen im Hinblick auf die Wahrscheinlichkeit Welten. Man kann nicht alles untersuchen, was nicht absolut unmöglich ist.  
Deswegen ist die folgende Argumentation unter Esoterikern möglich:   _Kann man das mit Sicherheit ausschließen, dass ein Mensch gleichzeitig an zwei verschiedenen Orten ist?_  _Nein? _  _Es ist also nicht unmöglich ?_ _Wenn es also nicht unmöglich ist, muss es demnach möglich sein._  
  Und damit ist dann alles Weitere gewährleistet und das restliche Programm läuft ab:   _Das wussten wir (wahlweise auch die alten Griechen, Inder, Ägypter, Kelten, der gesamte Orient, die asiatische Religionen, Hahnemann, Steiner, Blavatsky, und natürlich „Victor“)   doch schon immer, und glaubhafte Berichte darüber gibt es ja genug. Das muss natürlich erforscht werden, da müssen Forschungsgelder her. Außerdem verlangen wir Respekt vor unseren Überzeugungen. Wer diese anzweifelt, diskriminiert uns._  
  Um diese Art des Denkens, diese Schwachsinns-Argumentationen zu verhindern, gibt es  Verhaltensmaßregeln, nach denen nicht nur wissenschaftliche Theorien, sondern auch ganze Welterklärungsmodelle beurteilt werden können.    *Ein behauptetes Phänomen muss kausal (Verknüpfung von Ursache und Wirkung) und logisch begründet sein, d.h. es müssen Aussagen über den zu erwartenden Verlauf und das wahrscheinliche Ergebnis eines auf das Phänomen bezogenen Experiments möglich sein.  
Theorien müssen nach der möglichst einfachsten Erklärung suchen (Ockhams Rasiermesser), in sich widerspruchsfrei sein und bereits bekannte Gesetzmäßigkeiten sinnvoll berücksichtigen. 
Experimente und Ergebnisse müssen durch unabhängige Dritte reproduzierbar sein. (Intersubjektivität). 
Insbesondere medizinische Neuerungen oder nicht der evidenzbasierten Hochschulmedizin entstammenden "alternative" Verfahren müssen durch Test mit Kontrollgruppen und durch randomisierte Doppelblindstudien abgesichert werden.  
Die Beweislast für eine Hypothese liegt beim Behauptenden. Es ist nicht Aufgabe der Wissenschaft, jede noch so abstruse Behauptung zu überprüfen und ggf. zu widerlegen.  
Ein Erklärungsmodell darf sich nicht der Falsifizierung entziehen. Jeder echte Test einer Theorie ist der Versuch, sie zu falsifizieren oder zu widerlegen. Testbarkeit ist Falsifizierbarkeit, wenngleich einige Theorien besser testbar sind, als andere. 
Belege einer Theorie sollten nur gezählt werden, wenn sie Ergebnis eines ernsthaften, aber erfolglosen Versuchs der Widerlegung sind. 
Wenn prinzipiell testbare Theorien im Falle der Widerlegung von ihren Bewunderern dennoch aufrechterhalten werden, etwa indem ad hoc neue Annahmen eingeführt werden, die eine Flucht vor der Widerlegung erlauben, muss diese Theorie im wissenschaftlichen Sinn als gescheitert angesehen werden.  
Hypothesen und Theorien bedürfen der Zirkelfreiheit, d.h. sie dürfen sich nicht selbst voraussetzen oder auf unbegründete Sätze verweisen (Petitio principii) 
Hypothesen oder Theorien bedürfen der inneren Widerspruchsfreiheit, d.h. sie dürfen in ihrem Aufbau keine logischen Widersprüche aufweisen (interne Konsistenz)*   Wendet man diese Forderungen auf die Theoriegebäude der Esoterik an, wird nicht ein Modell diese „Prüfung“ überstehen. Jeder der daran Zweifel hat, möge es ausprobieren.   
  Pianoman 
  PS.: @manadlaya: Ich wäre Ihnen dankbar, auch im Hinblick auf die zusehende Gäste, wenn Sie sich mit den Punkten 2, 3, 4 aus meinem Beitrag #114 und den Punkten 4,6,7,9,11,12 aus meinem Beitrag #116 direkt auseinander setzen würden, da diese mit konkreten Fragestellungen verbunden waren.

----------


## Pianoman

Ach Falke, es gibt Hexen, die man jagen kann? 
Erstaunlich, das wusste ich nicht.  
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Pianoman, 
wusste ich auch nicht,  
@ Falke,
abgesehen davon verstehe ich deinen Beitrag nicht so ganz, vielleicht magst du das noch mal näher erklären was du meinst. 
@ Frosch 
lol, vielen Dank für den Beitrag....

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo brava,  
  Sie verweisen in Ihrem Beitrag auf den "Experten" Dr. Harald Wiesendanger.  
  Wiesendanger ist seit Jahren Lobbyist der Esoterik-Szene und selbst Herausgeber eines parapsychologischen "Psi-Pressedienstes“. Laut eigener Aussage will er u.a. den circa 5000 Geistheilern in Deutschland den Weg zur Anerkennung in Wissenschaft, Politik und öffentlichem Gesundheitswesen bahnen.  
  Er ist also keineswegs neutral in seinem Urteil.  
  In seinen Büchern, z. B. „Das große Buch vom Geistigen Heilen. Möglichkeiten, Grenzen, Gefahren“ gibt Herr Wiesendanger einen zwar umfassenden, aber völlig unkritischen Überblick über die mittlerweile grenzenlose Vielfalt der praktizierten Methoden. 
  Die reichen vom klassischen Handauflegen bis zur Laienoperation auf Anweisungen aus dem Jenseits, von zur Behandlung genutzten Fetischen wie heilkräftig aufgeladenen Stanniolkugeln, bis hin zur gut katholischen Wallfahrt nach Lourdes. 
  Um einem zu erwartenden Einwurf vorweg zu greifen: Unstrittig ist, dass es bisweilen unerklärliche Heilungen gibt.   
  Durchaus aber zur Diskussion geeignet sind dagegen die Erklärungsversuche Wiesendangers: Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers, psychische Wirkungen ("Placebo-Effekt") oder vielleicht doch  steuerbare Psi-Effekte?  Und auch, wenn Wiesendanger leise Kritik an manchen extremen Auswüchsen und Mißbräuchen der esoterischen Heilerszene äußert, lässt er doch keinen Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit jenseitiger Kräfte gelten, seien sie nun göttlichen oder dämonischen Ursprungs oder Ausdruck der immer wieder beschworenen, nicht nachweisbaren, unbegründbaren und unmessbaren - trotzdem aber durch Initiierte wie beispielweise mandalaya - gezielt steuerbare "spirituelle Energie".   
  Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist dann aber doch nicht zu übersehen, dass die auf den ersten Blick scheinbar neutrale, nach pragmatischen Überlegungen durchgeführte Suche nach ungewöhnlichen Heilmethoden, hier zugleich - ganz offen - ein okkult-magisches Weltbild transportiert.   
  Es tut mir leid, brava, es sagen zu müssen: Würden diese Techniken irgendeine signifikante Wirkung haben, die über Placebo-Effekte hinausgeht, wären sie schon längst Bestandteil der Wissenschaftsmedizin. Denn alle diese Verfahren sind keineswegs neu. Sie werden nur manchmal als reinkarnierte Sau durchs esoterische Dorf getrieben, weil auch dieser Markt mit Innovationen bedient werden will.  
  Die Opfer dieser Marketingstrategien sind diejenigen, die sich an „letzte Strohhalme“ klammern. 
  Pianoman

----------


## Brava

Es ist nicht nur der der Wiesendanger wo über Geistheiler schreibt und das auch noch positiv
Es gibt eben verschiedene Ansichten und das ist gut so Was              ist Geistheilung? 
            Das Geistige Heilen bewirkt mit Hilfe von Energien eine Harmonisierung              von Körper, Seele und Geist. 
            Das Geschehen im geistigen und sichtbaren Universum ist durch kosmische              Gesetze bestimmt. 
Innerhalb dieser Beziehung stehen wir als Menschen. Durch unsere ständige verstandesmäßige Beurteilung fallen wir aus der Harmonie der allzeit wirkenden Kräfte. Wir haben aber die Fähigkeit, durch unser intuitives Handeln wieder mit dieser Harmonie in Einklang zu kommen.  Wir lernen die Wirkung und Bedeutung der Chakren kennen und wie sie harmonisiert werden können. Erfahre die verschiedenen Bewusstseinsebenen und wie Karma in Verbindung mit Heilung gebracht werden kann.  geistheiler24.de

----------


## ama

Das ich ener Sekte verfallen bin glaube ich nun nich. Ich hab mal bischen im Internt über den Begriff Sekte gelesen.
Eine Sekte nimmt den Freine Willen und versucht dich vom eigentlichen Umfeld abzutrennen um Macht über einen zu erhalten. Vielleicht nicht ganz professionell ausgedrückt, aber ich habs so verstanden. 
Ich entscheide ganz allein ob und wann ich so eine Sitzung mache. Ich werde nicht unter Druck gesetzt, mir wird nicht gesagt, ich würde krank werden wenn ich nicht mehr käme.
So oft gehe ich nicht dahin, aber ich erlaube mir zu Hause des öfteren durch meditation zu entspannen. Das kann mal mit der CD von Herrn Philippi sein, mal ist es eine andere CD.
Werbung für die Biomedition mache ich hier nicht, ich habe lediglich beschrieben was ich empfand. 
Ich beschrieb auch, das es Menschen gibt, die mir sagten, sie gehen da nicht wieder hin, weils sie es nicht gut fanden. - Schade das so etwas einfach überlesen wird -
Eine Meinung kann ich mir nur bilden, wenn ich etwas erlebt habe. Das habe ich schon immer so gehalten in meinem Leben.
Übrigens habe ich schon oft an den Qigong-Kursen der Volkshochschule teilgenommen. Diese sind ebenfalls sehr gut, aber nicht für jeden etwas. Wissenschaftlich ist da bestimmt auch nicht bewiesen. Sind die Menschen die das anbieten auch Mitgleider der Qi-Gong-Sekte? 
Meinem christlichen Glauben nach bin ich, in der wohl größten Sekte in Deutschlands ....

----------


## Pianoman

Alles klar, brava,  
da ich denke, dass Sie den Text irgendwo abgeschrieben haben, erbitte ich einen Gefallen: 
Nennen Sie mir ein kosmisches Gesetz, das Ihr Dasein bestimmt. 
Nur eins. Und nur, damit es kein Geschwafel bleibt. 
Pianoman 
Nachtrag: 
Ich habe übersehen, dass Sie Text von einer Internet-Seite kopiert haben. Da Sie auch Kosmische Gesetze auf einschlägigen Seiten finden werden, ergänze ich meine obengenannte Bitte:  Verraten Sie  mir auch, wie sich kosmische Gesetze direkt auf ihr alltägliches Lebens auswirken; so wie beispielsweise die Schwerkraft.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo, ama,  
obwohl ich Frosch vorgreife: Sie waren nicht gemeint, sondern mandalaya, die als Bioenergetikerin Extrasense sehr viel intensiver in die Philippi-Organisation verstrickt ist. 
Sie sind nur Konsument.  
Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

> Hallo, ama,  
> obwohl ich Frosch vorgreife: Sie waren nicht gemeint, sondern mandalaya, die als Bioenergetikerin Extrasense sehr viel intensiver in die Philippi-Organisation verstrickt ist. 
> Sie sind nur Konsument.  
> Pianoman

 Kein Problem, daß Sie vorgegriffen haben. Danke für die prompte Richtigstellung, Pianoman.

----------


## Frosch

> Das Geistige Heilen bewirkt mit Hilfe von Energien eine Harmonisierung              von Körper, Seele und Geist. 
>             Das Geschehen im geistigen und sichtbaren Universum ist durch kosmische              Gesetze bestimmt. geistheiler24.de

 Brava, glauben Sie an die von Ihnen zitierten Sätze ernsthaft? Haben Sie persönlich Sachen erlebt, in denen Ihnen geistiges Heilen geholfen hat? Wenn ja, so benennen Sie ein Beispiel. 
Abschreiben und zitieren kann jeder, ich möchte Beweise.

----------


## Brava

Pianoman Frosch
Ich denke Sie sehen alles nur Negativ was diese Sache angeht,viele Menschen glauben dran.
Frosch
Ich werde ihnen keine Beweise liefern,weil ich es nicht will
Aber es gibt sie

----------


## Frosch

> Pianoman Frosch
> Ich denke Sie sehen alles nur Negativ was diese Sache angeht,viele Menschen glauben dran.

 Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge, solange Sie daran glauben und kein Geld dafür ausgeben, glauben Sie weiter.  
Negativ sehe ich an dieser Sache, daß ganz gezielt vermittelt wird, daß z. B. Biomeditation schwerste Erkrankungen "heilen" kann durch irgendwelche Energie und es viele Menschen gibt, die viel Geld dafür ausgeben. 
Ich schaue nicht gerne dabei zu, wie Versprechen gegeben werden, die einfach nicht existent sein können.    

> Frosch
> Ich werde ihnen keine Beweise liefern,weil ich es nicht will
> Aber es gibt sie

 Soweit ich mitgelesen habe, wollte Pianoman auch ein Beispiel von Ihnen haben bezüglich der kosmischen Gesetze, geben Sie ihm denn eine Antwort?  
Sehr sonderbare Art und Weise zu diskutieren von Ihnen. Leider ist Ihre Argumentation einfach nicht da, und von abgeschriebenen Texten von diversen Homepages halte ich nicht viel, vor allem, wenn von Ihnen selber inhaltlich nichts kommt außer Ihrem Glauben an zweifelhaften Methoden.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo brava, 
nein, es gibt sie nicht, diese Beweise für die Heilverfahren mit göttlichem Einfluss und kosmischer Energie.   
Nur deshalb können Sie sie nicht nennen, nicht etwa, weil sie das nicht wollen.   
Aber wenn es sie gäbe, und sie -die Beweise-  wären über jeden Zweifel erhaben, dann bräuchten Sie diese Beweise auch gar nicht mehr nennen, dann wären diese göttlich beeinflussten Verfahren nämlich Standardverfahren und in jeder ärztlichen Praxis zu finden; und wir würden hier nicht über Scharlatane und Quacksalber diskutieren.  
Es gibt Religionen, seit dem die Menschen angefangen haben, über sich und die Welt nachzudenken. 
Religionen sind von Menschen für Menschen erfunden worden. 
Um Unverständliches in der Natur zu erklären, um einen Sinn im Leben zu haben, um die Angst vor dem Tod zu bewältigen, um sozialen Zusammenhalt zu sichern und nicht zuletzt um Macht zu bekommen und zu behalten.  
Zu den unverständlichen Prozessen des menschlichen Seins gehörten auch Erkrankungen und deren Heilung. Deshalb waren von je her Heilungsprozesse mit religiösen Vorstellungen verbunden. Bezeichnend dafür sind die vielfältigen Krankheitsursachen, die jeweils die Vorstellungen von negativen Kräften der jeweiligen Religion reflektieren. Diese negativen Kräfte können Dämonen sein, der Teufel, schlechtgelaunte Götter, Verwünschungen, karmische Belastungen usw. 
Die religiöse Vorstellung zum Negativen findet ihre konkrete Umsetzung in menschlichen Erkrankungen. 
Dementsprechend sind die frühen, vorwissenschaftlichen Therapien auch Ausdruck der religiösen Ursachenforschung - Dämonen und Teufelsaustreibungen, Opfer an unleidliche Götter, Rituale zur karmischen Reinigung etc.  
Aber mit zunehmendem Wissen der Menschheit haben sich die religiösen Vorstellungen zur Krankheit als *falsch* herausgestellt.  
Menschen (oder auch Tiere) erkranken, weil sie von Mikroorganismen befallen werden, weil die zelluläre Regenerationskraft nachlässt, weil sie giftige Substanzen aufgenommen haben, weil sie zerstörerischen mechanischen Einflüssen ausgesetzt waren, weil radioaktive Strahlen die Erbsubstanz der Zellen schädigen, weil bestimmte Körperorgane ungenügend funktionieren, weil sie traumatische Erfahrungen nicht bewältigen können, weil ein bestimmter Nährstoff nicht verarbeitet werden kann etc. pp.  
Die Sachverhalte können bewiesen werden. Und die aus ihnen resultierenden Therapieverfahren auch.  
Würde gegen eine dieser erforschten Krankheitsursachen Handauflegen helfen, würde dieses Therapieverfahren nicht zur Diskussion stehen. Würde Exorzismus helfen, hätte die Kirche in jeder Praxis ein Behandlungszimmer. Wären karmische Belastungen die Ursache, wäre Medizin zu einem großen Teil Ahnenforschung. Nur, diese Verfahren funktionieren nicht, sie haben nie funktioniert. 
Der Mensch wurde wieder gesund, weil sein Immunsytem  die  Mikroorganismen  bekämpfen konnte und weil ein Kochenbruch genaus so wie eine Wunde heilen kann. 
Oder er ist mit 23 an einem Schnupfen gestorben, mit 24 im Kindbett, mit 16 an der Pest oder bei ausgesprochen viel Glück, mit 38 an Altersschwäche, Jahrtausende lang, trotz des angeblich segensreichen Einflusses der Götter und ihrer Vertreter auf Erden.  
Aber durch die Einbindung des Heilprozesses in die religiöse Welt waren, gleich was auch passierte, immer göttlicher Wille - oder neutraler - kosmische Kräfte am Werk; quasi eine Versagensrechtfertigung der Heiler durch eine "höhere" Gewalt. 
Wir (nicht alle) wissen heute, dass die religiösen Vorstellungen zur Entstehung von Krankheit nicht stimmen. Wie kann ein und dieselbe Krankheit - je nach religiösem Hintergrund - auf Dämonen zurück zu führen sein, wie kann Sie an einem zweiten Ort die Folge eines Fehlverhalten in einem früheren Leben sein, wie kann sie an einem dritten Ort die Folge von schädlichen Erdstrahlen sein, wie kann sie an einem vierten Ort durch einen schlechtgelaunten Gott hervorgerufen werden, wie kann sie an einem fünften Ort durch eine Verwünschung ausgelöst werden, wie an einem sechsten Ort durch Blockaden kosmischer Energien verursacht werden, wie kann sie an einem siebten Ort die Folge einer geistartigen Verstimmung der Lebenskraft sein ? 
Ein wesentliche Voraussetzung unserer Kultur ist die Entwicklung der Wissenschaften. Sie haben uns ermöglicht, eine freiere Gesellschaft aufzubauen, weil sie uns aus dem mysthischen Denken des religiösen Fundamentalismus befreit haben. 
Dass sich die Wissenschaften und ihre Vertreter heute angefeindet finden von denen, denen sie die Freiheit des Denkens ermöglicht hat und die offenbar nicht sehnlicher wünschen als einen Salto rückwärts in Verhältnisse, wie wir sie in der dunklen Zeit vor der Aufklärung hatten, ist ein großes Paradoxon.  
Es mag vielleicht der Racheakt derjenigen sein, die den klassischen Hochreligionen des Okzidents deren Abschied von der Vorstellung, mit religiösem Wissen auch Naturgesetze dominieren zu können, schwer übel genommen haben.  
Und so ist es unübersehbar:  Die alten wilden Götter, entzaubert und daher in Gestalt unpersönlicher Mächte, entsteigen ihren Gräbern, streben nach Gewalt über unser Leben und beginnen untereinander wieder ihren ewigen Kampf; nicht zuletzt den um die besten Plätze an den Futterkrippen der Krankenkassen.  
Das - brava - verdanken wir auch Menschen wie Ihnen, für die Kätzchen auf Wolken sitzen, Flügel haben und einen Heiligenschein tragen. 
Ziemlich sauer derzeit,  
Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

> Hallo brava, 
> nein, es gibt sie nicht, diese Beweise für die Heilverfahren mit göttlichem Einfluss und kosmischer Energie.   
> Nur deshalb können Sie sie nicht nennen, nicht etwa, weil sie das nicht wollen.

  
Menschen, wie Brava, die an so etwas glauben, haben für sich selber schon Beweise, denn schließlich hat "ES" (suchen Sie sich ein Verfahren aus) diesen Menschen geholfen. Insofern hat Brava mit Sicherheit etwas erlebt und wurde vielleicht geheilt oder erlöst oder was auch sonst und sieht diese Heilung etc. nun als Beweis an.  
Insofern haben Sie schon recht, Pianoman, stichhaltige Beweise gibt es nicht, sondern nur die subjektive Wahrnehmung von z.B. Brava.

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ all 
ich bitte darum das hier (absofort wieder) von ALLEN sachlich diskutiert wird! 
Mir scheint die Diskussion wird langsam etwas sehr hitzig und auch in machen Teilen zu persönlich. 
Also keine persönlichen Angriffe.....  
Patientenschubser*

----------


## urologiker

Vor allem @brava@frosch@pianoman - einen GLAUBEN kann man nie beweisen und alle Versuche, ihn zu belegen lösen ihn sukzessive auf... 
Und nochmal, Glauben hat seine Berechtigung - und man kann ihn nicht argumentativ diskutieren. Dass aus diesem Faktum andere Kapital schlagen ist ein Umstand, der traurig ist, indes niemanden irriteren sollte: es wird viel Schrott verkauft, weil viele GLAUBEN, dass der angebotene Schrott wertvoll sei... 
logiker, der Patientenschubser nur zustimmen kann  :Cool:

----------


## Pianoman

Mein Güte, uro (et al.),  
zweifelsohne läßt sich Glauben nicht beweisen. Aber darum geht es auch nicht.  
Es geht in der ganzen Diskussion um die Theomedizin - und damit untrennbar um die Figur Philippi - ganz einfach um Behauptungen, dass durch Verfahren, in denen nicht nachweisbare mystische Kräfte die zentrale Rolle spielen, konkrete Beeinflussungen des Organismus stattgefunden haben sollen (Stichwort verschobene Bandscheiben, Loch im Herzen...), und das ähnlich konkrete Heilungsprozesse sogar auf dem Weg der Fernheilung von Initiierten durchgeführt werden können, sofern "Victor" ihnen ihre Kanäle geöffnet hat.  
Wer das für möglich hält, holt auch bei einer Appendizitis den Priester, und zwar nicht für die letzte Ölung, sondern anstelle des Chirurgen.  
Verwässert nicht die Diskussion.  
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

Die Diskussion verwässern? Ganz ehrlich: gerade als Mediziner kommt man schnell von dem Gedanken ab, man könne kranke Menschen, die sich nicht helfen lassen wollen, gesund machen. Sicher, man kann diejenigen, die vom rechten Weg abgekommen sind, versuchen wieder in die richtige Bahn zu lenken; dies setzt jedoch die Anmaßung voraus, man selbst wüßte, welches der rechte Weg sei. Vor dem Hintergrund eines letztlich ziellosen Lebens kann dies aber kein Mensch ernsthaft für sich beanspruchen, denn wohin soll der "richtige" Weg ultimativ führen? Ganz recht, zum Tod. 
logiker, kein Nihilist  :Zwinker:

----------


## Pianoman

Guten Morgen, uro.   

> Sicher, man kann diejenigen, die vom rechten Weg abgekommen sind, versuchen wieder in die richtige Bahn zu lenken; dies setzt jedoch die Anmaßung voraus, man selbst wüßte, welches der rechte Weg sei.

 Das ist, im Hinblick auf die Schlußfolgerung des Satzes, nicht so ganz richtig.  
Eine aufgeklärte Kultur lebt nicht in der Überzeugung, den einzig richtigen und wahren Weg gefunden zu haben, das wäre tatsächlich anmaßend.  
Was wir aber trotzdem können, ist, falsche Wege aufzuzeigen. 
Und wir können den Finger dann heben, wenn mal wieder ein selbsternannter Messias behauptet, er sei im Besitz der letzten Weisheiten.        
Diese beiden letztgenannten Fähigkeiten sind die unbedingte Voraussetzung für  Demokratie und Freiheit.  Und es ist kein Zufall, dass die moderne Demokratie und die moderne Wissenschaft zur gleichen Zeit - in der historischen Epoche der Aufklärung - geboren wurden. 
Wenn wir Demokratie und Freiheit wollen, müssen wir in allen Lebensbereichen die Zumutung der Ungewissheit ertragen. Das Gegenstück dazu heißt Totalität und Entmündigung, und genau das sind die Kennzeichen esoterischer Denk- und dogmatischer Glaubenswelten.  
Pianoman

----------


## urologiker

Mit besten Empfehlungen, logiker  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo uro, ich hab`auch noch was gefunden. Aber nicht im Spiegel.   *Auszug aus der Broschüre "Heiler werden" der Biomez/ Philippi -Organisation*   EIN GEISTIGES LICHTERLEBNIS VON FRAU H.D. 
ÜBER DAS SCHLOSS DES LICHTS IN TAUBENHEIM    _ Es war am 2. Oktober 2000 in der Zeit von 13.00  13.30 Uhr.
Ich hörte die CD Melodien der Sterne von Viktor Philippi 
und hatte in mir ein Erlebnis:_    VOR MEINEM GEISTIGEN AUGE SAH ICH DAS SCHLOSS VON TAUBENHEIM.   ES LEUCHTETE: UNVERMITTELT SAH ICH EINE LICHTGESTALT ÜBER DEM SCHLOSS. 
SIE WUCHS UND WUCHS. DIE GESTALT HATTE LANGE HAARE. 
DAS GESICHT KONNTE ICH NICHT ERKENNEN. ES STRAHLTE WIE DIE SONNE. 
DAS SCHLOSS VON TAUBENHEIM WAR IN DEN MANTEL DER LICHTGESTALT EINGEHÜLLT.  
AM ENDE WAR DIE LICHTGESTALT SO RIESENGROSS, 
DASS SIE MIT DEM MANTEL, DER DAS SCHLOSS ÜBERDECKTE, DEN GANZEN ORT TAUBENHEIM EINHÜLLTE. 
ICH SAH KLEINE, DUNKLE MENSCHEN VON VORN IN DAS SCHLOSS HINEINGEHEN 
UND  LICHTVOLL AUF DER RÜCKSEITE HERAUSKOMMEN.   _ Ich habe ganz still gesessen, mich nicht gerührt und mich gefragt, was dies Bild wohl zu bedeuten habe. Ich weiß sicher, dass es ein inneres, geistiges Bild war, das nichts Äußerliches an sich hatte. Ich bin ein einfacher Mensch vom Lande und habe meine geistigen Geschwister K. und L. gebeten, mir zu helfen, alles wahrheitsgetreu zu beschreiben und möglicherweise zu deuten. Mein geistiger Bruder K., der das innere Wort hat und es aus Bildern, die er in sich sieht, formuliert, hat mir bestätigt, dass es Jesus gewesen ist, den ich sehen durfte. Sein Gesicht war für mich durch das sonnenähnlich strahlende Licht gewissermaßen verhüllt. Ich hätte es nicht ertragen. Die Menschen sind die Bewohner von Taubenheim und der ganzen Erde, die geheilt werden, wenn Sie gläubig Hilfe im Schloss suchen. Ich danke meinem Himmlischen Vater für dieses wundervolle, geistige, mich sehr erregende Erlebnis und ich bin überzeugt, dass Viktor Philippi von Ihm gesegnet ist._  *Ende des Zitats.  *  *Ob der Vatikan schon davon weiß ?*   *Jesus betreibt Marketing für ´ne Schönheitsfarm mit beschränkter Haftung ! * Philippi Gesundheits- und Schönheitspflege GmbH
Bioenergetische Meditation
Sohlander Straße 2 
Oberes Schloss
  02689 Sohland/ Spree, OT Taubenheim    Pianoman (erstaunt)

----------


## Sammlerin

@pianoman 
 Reklame macht hier dieser Philippi! Ich glaube nicht, dass Jesus Christus mit sowas zu tun haben wollte!!!
Lese hier zum ersten mal von dieser Gemeinschaft(?)oder was das ist.
Was der Vatikan angeht; der kocht doch grundsätzlich in aller Heimlichkeit solche "Süppchen" mit!!

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Jägerin,  
Er behauptet, mit übernatürlichen Kräften ausgerüstet zu sein, die er zum Zwecke der Heilung und zum Füllen seiner Konten nutzt. 
Außerdem bildet er ganz normale Menschen aus, die sich dann plötzlich Bioenergetiker Extrasens nennen und nach Bezahlung der Rechnung für ihre Ausbildung auch über übermenschliche Kräfte verfügen, die sie wiederum zum Heilen und zum Füllen ihrer Konten benutzten.  
Und wie Du siehst, selbst Jesus findet det jut.        (Wie wir in Berlin so sagen) 
Wenn Du mehr wissen willst: Dieser gesamte Thread beschäftigt sich - abgesehen von einigen wenigen Ausrutschern -  mit der Philippi-Organisation. Der Herr Lehnert, von dem der erste Beitrag stammt, ist der Präsident der Philippi-Dachorganisation, "Europäischer Fachverband für Biosens e.V. - Biomediation nach Viktor Philippi". 
Diese Organisation dient der Interessenvertretung der ganz normalen Menschen, die sich dann plötzlich Bioenergetiker Extrasens nennen und, nach Bezahlung der Rechnung für ihre Ausbildung, auch über übermenschliche Kräfte verfügen, die sie wiederum zum Heilen und zum Füllen ihrer Konten benutzten. 
Und weil es ein ziemlich cooler Job ist, ´ne CD  in einen Player zu werfen, dabei ´nem mehr oder weniger lädierten Menschen die Hände auf den Bauch zu legen und dann - ohne irgendwelche wesentlichen Fähigkeiten erlernt zu haben - dafür mal eben für ein Stündchen 40,- Euro und mehr abzukassieren, gibt´s hier ständig Zoff. Und zwar zwischen denen, die kassieren, denen die bezahlt haben und nicht hören wollen - das sind die einen -  und denen, die sich aufregen - das sind die anderen -.         
Pianoman 
Nachtrag: Es gibt aber besonders menschenfreundliche Biosens. So bietet die Heilpraktikerin und Biosens Nicole Michels aus Berlin auch einen Sozialtarif für Hartz IV-Empfänger an. Da ist man dann mit 25.-- Euro dabei.  Das ist doch für ´nen  1 Euro/Std. Jobber fast schon geschenkt, oder ?

----------


## urologiker

Ich werde umschulen und werde Biosens, das ist lukrativer als Schulmedizin...  :Grin:

----------


## Pianoman

Vor allem aber, uro, Du bist dann unterwegs im Auftrag des Herrn ! 
Ob eigentlich auch über den Praxen der akkreditierten Biosens hin und wieder Jesus erscheint, oder ob nur das Obere Schloss Taubenheim göttlich erleucht wird, wüßte gern   
Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

> Ich werde umschulen und werde Biosens, das ist lukrativer als Schulmedizin...

  :c_laugh:  
Urologiker, ob das wirklich das Richtige für Sie ist?  :Zwinker:

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Frosch, 
ich hoffe, Sie werden Verständnis dafür haben, daß ich auf Ihre Beiträge nicht umfassend eingehe, sonder nur auf das, was man als ernstgemeinte Frage verstehen könnte. 
Ich habe im Mai die Grundausbildung abgeschlossen. Wie alle meine Kollegen habe ich aber auch schon während der Grundausbildung praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt. 
Wir haben uns natürlich als Lehrgangsteilnehmer gegenseitig behandelt und außerdem hatte auch jeder in seinem sozialen Umfeld Menschen, die er behandeln konnte. 
Auf diese Weise habe ich meine bisherigen Erfahrungen in der praktischen Arbeit mit Klienten gesammelt. 
Erfahrungen aus der Perspektive des Klienten habe ich schon längere Zeit. Ich denke, die sind auch wichtig, um auf den Klienten eingehen zu können. 
Es gibt aber mit Sicherheit Fragen, die ich noch nicht selbst beantworten kann. In dem Fall frage ich dann Kollegen . 
Zu den Erfahrungen, die angeblich so peinlich für mich sein sollen und dazu, ob Menschen hellsichtig sein können. 
Es ging dabei um einen Traum, der mich sehr beschäftigt hatte und über den ich nie mit jemanden gesprochen hatte. 
Viktor hat mich von sich aus auf diesen Traum angesprochen und mir einiges dazu erklärt.
Das war absolut nichts peinliches, sondern im Gegenteil etwas sehr positives, was er mir gesagt hat. 
Der Traum hatte auch absolut nichts mit meiner Lebenssituation oder irgendwelchen Problemen o.ä. zu tun. Soviel zu etwaigen Erklärungsversuchen. 
Mehr werde ich dazu nicht mehr sagen. Meine Träume sind mir einfach zu persönlich dazu. 
Sie können gerne für Werbung halten, was ich schreibe. Meine Intention ist allerdings eine andere. Bei der Stelle, auf die Sie Sich beziehen, ging es um die Möglichkeit, quasi ehrenamtlich in einem Hospiz o.ä. zu arbeiten. Vielleicht war es naiv, das an dieser Stelle zu schreiben, aber immerhin bestand ja die Möglichkeit, daß es jemand liest, der in diesem Bereich arbeitet und Interesse hat. 
Schade, daß Sie Sich nicht vorstellen können, daß Menschen etwas uneigennützig für andere tun. Viele beweisen ja jeden Tag das Gegenteil, z.B. viele Ehrenamtliche , oder Organisationen wie "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" oder alle, die Angehörige pflegen. 
Sie müssen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wenn sie so wenig an die Menschen glauben können.  
Wie jeder Existenzgründer werde ich natürlich um etwas Werbung zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt nicht herumkommen.  
Ein öffentliches deutschlandweites Forum ist dafür eher ungeeignet. Selbst wenn in einem Forum Werbung erlaubt ist , macht es für mich wenig Sinn, Klienten in Regensburg oder Paderborn zu suchen. 
Da ist es dann meist vernünftiger für den Klienten, wenn ich ihm einen Kollegen empfehle oder Fernbehandlung anbiete. Und sorry, die ist nun mal kostenlos, auch für Sie, wenn Sie Sich trauen. Dieses Angebot erlaube ich mir jetzt einfach mal in der Annahme, daß Sie nicht eine überbordende Gesundheit in dieses Forum gebracht hat. 
Davon abgesehen sind Klienten freie Menschen, die so oft zum Arzt gehen können, wie sie mögen. 
Bis jetzt habe ich mit den Kontaktbehandlungen, die ich durchgeführt habe, lediglich eine Packung Aldi-Pralinen verdient.  
Ich nehme an , daß Sie nicht für umsonst arbeiten gehen. 
Auch ich kann mir das nicht leisten, denn meine Rechnungen zahlen sich nicht von allein. 
Deswegen werde ich natürlich später ein Honorar nehmen, wenn der Klient es sich leisten kann. 
Und falls Pianoman oder auch Sie das Angebot mit der Fernbehandlung oder den 10 + x kostenlosen Kontaktbehandlungen annehmen, steht es Ihnen doch frei, hier nachher zu schreiben, was Sie wollen. 
Aber offenbar traut sich ja keiner von Ihnen, dieses Angebot anzunehmen.
Das spricht eigentlich für sich selbst.

----------


## Pianoman

Wissen Sie was, mandalaya ? 
Wir machen ´ne Doppelblindstudie:  
Sie wissen nicht, wo ich wohne. 
Ich weiß nicht, wann Sie göttliche Energie in meine Chakren jagen.  
Wenn sich mein Befinden schlagartig verbessert, sage ich Ihnen Bescheid.  
Und als Hilfe: Sollten Sie derzeit in Berlin sind, senden Sie einfach Richtung Nordwesten, das streut dann schon genügend.   
Pianoman

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Pianoman,  
ich nehme mal an, das ist eine Erlaubnis, Ihnen Energie zu senden und ich werde mich also auf Sie einstellen. 
Normalerweise vereinbart man schon eine Uhrzeit, zu der gesendet wird. 
Es wäre nämlich nicht so gut, wenn der, an den gesendet wird, gerade mit dem Auto unterwegs ist oder mit dem Skalpell in der Hand im OP steht o.ä. 
Ich werde mich so auf Sie einstellen, daß Sie schlafen, während Sie die Energie erhalten . Dann bekommen Sie zwar nichts mit, aber darum geht es auch nicht in erster Linie . 
Wie Ihr Befinden z.Z. ist, weiß ich ja nicht, aber schlagartig bessern wird es sich sicher nicht. In den meisten Fällen ist es schon ein längerer Prozeß.  
Das glaube ich schon erwähnt zu haben, als es um die Rolle der Geduld ging. Man muß auch immer mit Reaktionen auf die Behandlung rechnen und die sind eher unangenehm. 
Außerdem haben Sie eine sehr negative Einstellung dazu und dadurch blockieren Sie Sich auch etwas für die Energie . 
Normalerweise führe ich vorher wenigstens ein persönliches Gespräch am Telefon, um einiges zu erklären und Fragen zu beantworten. 
Falls sie dazu bereit sind oder einmal einen konkreten Sendetermin vereinbaren möchten , kennen sie ja die Wege, es mich wissen zu lassen.  
Wo Sie Sich befinden, ist nicht relevant für mich, denn ich bin kein Hobbyfunker. 
Sie vertrauen mir ja nicht wirklich, aber danke, daß Sie trotzdem bereit sind, mir ein Minimum an Vertrauen entgegen zu bringen. 
mandalaya

----------


## Pianoman

An alle Gäste und Forumsangehörige!   Allgemeiner Hinweis in Sachen Geistheilung:  Deutschland verzeichnet in der letzten Zeit eine explosionsartige Vermehrung von "Geistheilern" unterschiedlichster esoterischer Richtungen und mit oft mangelhaften Qualifikationen (wenn man von Qualifikation in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt sprechen kann).   Für die "Zulassung" zur diversen Ausbildungen durch die selbsternannten "Meister" der unterschiedlichen Heilverfahren (Theomedizin, Reiki) gibt es keinerlei Voraussetzungen. Jeder, der die oft enormen Kursgebühren irgendwelcher privaten Institute bezahlt, kann sich anschließend "Heiler nach der Methode XYZ" nennen. Das Erlangen irgendwelcher Zertifikate oder Diplome ist nicht an Prüfungen gebunden.   Diese bedauerliche Entwicklung ist die Folge eines Urteils des Bundesverfassungsgerichts.  Vor diesem Urteil waren Heilbehandlungen jedem untersagt, der nicht Arzt oder Heilpraktiker war, also diverse Prüfungen abgelegt hatte.   Diese Bestimmung hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht mit einer Entscheidung gelockert, die nicht nur Aufsehen erregt hat, sondern für die aktuelle Entwicklung maßgeblich verantwortlich ist.   Wer nämlich die *Selbstheilungskräfte des Patienten durch Handauflegen aktiviere* und dabei *keine Diagnosen stelle*, benötige *keine Heilpraktikererlaubnis*, formulierten die obersten Richter im März 2004. Der Heiler müsse jedoch die Kranken vor Beginn ihres Besuchs darauf hinweisen, dass er *eine ärztliche Behandlung nicht ersetzt*.  Seit diesem Urteil sind in allen einschlägigen Werbebroschüren Sätze wie dieser zu finden:   Bitte beachte, das Geistheilung / Fernheilung kein Ersatz für eine ärztliche Behandlung sein kann. Solltest Du ärztliche Hilfe benötigen, lass Dich zuerst von einem Arzt Deines Vertrauens behandeln! Befolge unbedingt die medizinischen Anweisungen Deines Arztes. Nimm vor allem ohne Verzögerung alle entsprechenden Termine wahr und setze nicht eigenmächtig irgendwelche Medikamente etc. ab!Bitte beachte das Geistheilung / Fernheilung kein Ersatz für eine ärztliche Behandlung sein kann. Solltest Du ärztliche Hilfe benötigen, lass Dich zuerst von einem Arzt Deines Vertrauens behandeln! Befolge unbedingt die medizinischen Anweisungen Deines Arztes. Nimm vor allem ohne Verzögerung alle entsprechenden Termine wahr und setze nicht eigenmächtig irgendwelche Medikamente etc. ab!   Besonders dreiste Vertreter der Branche haben diese Zwangsveröffentlichung genutzt, um dadurch ihre "Offenheit" für die Wissenschaftsmedizin und ihre angebliche Fürsorge für die Patienten zu demonstrieren.  Genau so dreist wird das Verbot, eine Diagnose zu stellen, damit umgangen, dass man grundsätzlich von einer universellen, alles umfassenden Wirkung spricht.  Wie wichtig das Urteil des BVG für die Machenschaften der Geistheiler war, demonstriert das nachfolgende Zitat von der Internetseite eines gewissen "Andwo":  *Sieg vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht: Geistiges Heilen ist in Deutschland ohne Heilpraktikererlaubnis möglich...*  *Tausend Dank an "unsere" Rechtsanwälte Ulrich Sauthoff, Harald Roth, Susanne Hofmann und Dr. Bernhard Firgau das ihr diesen Sieg möglich gemacht habt.*    Da das Bundesverfassunggericht aber nicht veranlasst hat, die eigene Biographie an das Gesetz anzupassen, finden sich in der Werbung der selbsternannten Wundervollbringer immer noch phantastische Behauptungen, so gut wie alle Leiden, sogar schwere organische Krankheiten wie Krebs, Multiple Sklerose oder Parkinson, durch pures Handauflagen kurieren zu können; aber über ein subjektives Gefühl der Linderung hinaus existierten keinerlei Nachweise für Heilungserfolge.  Das mussten die Geistheiler bisher selbst eingeräumen. Ihr Dachverband DGH hätte 1995 zwar eine Dokumentationsstelle eingerichtet, aber nicht einen Fall von Heilung nachweisen können. Von den siebzehn Vorstandsmitgliedern waren fünfzehn nicht einmal imstande, "auch nur einen einzigen Fall aus ihrer Praxis zur Begutachtung einzureichen", schrieb der frühere Vorsitzende der DGH vier Jahre später.  Da nun durch das Urteil des BVG das Thema "Diagnose" vom Tisch ist, besteht auch keine Veranlassung mehr, sich über konkrete Heilerfolge Gedanken zu machen.  Deshalb nochmal:  Geistheiler kann jeder werden, es gibt keine Voraussetzungen für diesen "Beruf". Geistheiler haben keine Ausbildung, die irgend ein objektivierbares Wissen vermittelt.  Die sogenannten Ausbildungen unterliegen keinem Standard. Geistheiler haben sich keiner Prüfung zu unterziehen, es werden keine offiziellen Zertifikate oder Diplome erworben. Die Behandlungen durch Geistheilern unterliegen keiner Berufsordnung.  Ich denke, das sollte man wissen.  
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Oh, madalaya. Sorry. 
Ich wußte nicht, dass die Uhrzeit so von Bedeutung ist. Nur,  wenn ich wüsste, dass Sie gerade senden, käme es u. U. zu einem Placebo-Effekt. Und das wollen wir doch nicht. 
Aber machen Sie sich keine Gedanken über einen Sendetermin zwischen 6.00 -24.00 Uhr.   
Ich arbeite sehr viel mit Büchern. Denen macht es nicht aus, wenn ich mal zusammenzucke. 
Wenn Sie mich allerdings beim Schlafen stören, dann werde ich unwirsch. 
Und wenn ich Sie richtig verstehe, kann es ja auch zu unangenehmen Reaktionen kommen. 
Nur damit ich merke, wann Sie am Werke sind: Welche sind den das ?  
Dass Sie meine negativen Energien stören, wundert mich nun doch ein wenig. 
Schreibt nicht Victor, dass es die eigentliche Aufgabe der Biosens ist, negative Energie und die aus ihnen resultierenden Blockaden zu entfernen?  
Was ich übrigens beim Senden der Energie nicht so richtig verstehe, ist, dass Ihre Entfernung zum Empfangsort kein Rolle spielt. Es spielt doch energetisch ein große Rolle, ob ich Energie über 5 km oder 500 km sende. Denn soweit ich mich erinnern kann, erfolgt Abnahme der Strahlungsintensität bzw. der Leistungsdichte im freien Raum mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung. Oder gelten für diese Art von Energie die Gesetze der Physik nicht ?  
Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

> Hallo Frosch, 
> ich hoffe, Sie werden Verständnis dafür haben, daß ich auf Ihre Beiträge nicht umfassend eingehe, sonder nur auf das, was man als ernstgemeinte Frage verstehen könnte.

 Erstmal vorab: Ich stelle nur ernstgemeinte Fragen, auch wenn Sie das anders sehen. Außerdem bezog sich mein letzter Beitrag auf Urologiker und nicht auf Sie.    

> Ich habe im Mai die Grundausbildung abgeschlossen. Wie alle meine Kollegen habe ich aber auch schon während der Grundausbildung praktische Erfahrungen gesammelt. 
> Wir haben uns natürlich als Lehrgangsteilnehmer gegenseitig behandelt und außerdem hatte auch jeder in seinem sozialen Umfeld Menschen, die er behandeln konnte. 
> Auf diese Weise habe ich meine bisherigen Erfahrungen in der praktischen Arbeit mit Klienten gesammelt. 
> Erfahrungen aus der Perspektive des Klienten habe ich schon längere Zeit. Ich denke, die sind auch wichtig, um auf den Klienten eingehen zu können.

 Ich spreche Ihnen nicht ab, daß Sie nach einer Ausbildung einen Grundstock an Wissen haben, um allerdings Erfahrung zu haben, bedarf es schon etwas mehr als gegenseitige Behandeln von Mitteilnehmern. Das ist mit Sicherheit in jeden Beruf so, also hören Sie doch bitte auf, sich hier auf Ihre Erfahrungen als Biosens zu berufen!   

> Es gibt aber mit Sicherheit Fragen, die ich noch nicht selbst beantworten kann. In dem Fall frage ich dann Kollegen .

 Wenn Klient XY zu Ihnen kommt und von seinem Krebsleiden geheilt werden möchte, sagen Sie ihm dann, das kann ich noch nicht, aber Moment, ich frage mal eben nach, wie das geht?? Das alleine wäre schon unseriös, denn Krebserkrankungen kann man mit alternativer Medizin nicht heilen. Und schon gar nicht durch irgendwelche Energien.   

> Zu den Erfahrungen, die angeblich so peinlich für mich sein sollen und dazu, ob Menschen hellsichtig sein können. 
> Es ging dabei um einen Traum, der mich sehr beschäftigt hatte und über den ich nie mit jemanden gesprochen hatte. 
> Viktor hat mich von sich aus auf diesen Traum angesprochen und mir einiges dazu erklärt.
> Das war absolut nichts peinliches, sondern im Gegenteil etwas sehr positives, was er mir gesagt hat. 
> Der Traum hatte auch absolut nichts mit meiner Lebenssituation oder irgendwelchen Problemen o.ä. zu tun. Soviel zu etwaigen Erklärungsversuchen. 
> Mehr werde ich dazu nicht mehr sagen. Meine Träume sind mir einfach zu persönlich dazu.

 Ich will Ihre Träume auch gar nicht wissen, es ist nur rührend, wie Sie Philippi hier immer wieder ins Spiel bringen, trotzdem, an Ihrer Werbung müssen Sie noch arbeiten!   

> Sie können gerne für Werbung halten, was ich schreibe. Meine Intention ist allerdings eine andere. Bei der Stelle, auf die Sie Sich beziehen, ging es um die Möglichkeit, quasi ehrenamtlich in einem Hospiz o.ä. zu arbeiten. Vielleicht war es naiv, das an dieser Stelle zu schreiben, aber immerhin bestand ja die Möglichkeit, daß es jemand liest, der in diesem Bereich arbeitet und Interesse hat.

 Von Medizin haben Sie so viel Ahnung, wie ich von dem Innenleben eines Autos! 
Mir stellen sich die Haare zu Berge, wenn ich diesen Mist hier lese. Waren Sie persönlich schon mal in einem Hospiz? Kennen Sie den Sinn einer solchen Einrichtung??
Da geht es darum, dem Patienten das Sterben so einfach und schmerzarm oder schmerzlos zu machen wie irgend möglich, Morphinen und ähnlichem sei Dank und da wollen Sie mit Ihren Energien was machen? Gehen Sie in ein Hospiz und machen Sie Ihre Augen auf! Da bekomme ich nichts als Wut, wenn ich sowas wie Ihre Statements lesen muß!    

> Schade, daß Sie Sich nicht vorstellen können, daß Menschen etwas uneigennützig für andere tun. Viele beweisen ja jeden Tag das Gegenteil, z.B. viele Ehrenamtliche , oder Organisationen wie "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" oder alle, die Angehörige pflegen.

 Sprechen Sie mir nicht meine Vorstellungen ab!    

> Sie müssen sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, wenn sie so wenig an die Menschen glauben können.

 Gute Frau, hören Sie auf, bei mir diese offensichtliche Beeinflussung anzuwenden, im Gegensatz zu Ihnen glaube ich seltener, ich möchte gerne Beweise und Fakten. Da Sie die aber nicht vorlegen können, hören Sie auf mir diesen und anderen Kram salbungsvoll um die Ohren zu hauen.   

> Wie jeder Existenzgründer werde ich natürlich um etwas Werbung zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt nicht herumkommen.

 Ach, nun doch nicht mehr umsonst und ohne Geld? Noch einmal: Sie sollten sich schämen, diese Angebote öffentlich auszuschreiben. Wenn Sie es unbedingt machen wollen, dann schaffen Sie sich doch eine Homepage an.   

> Ein öffentliches deutschlandweites Forum ist dafür eher ungeeignet. Selbst wenn in einem Forum Werbung erlaubt ist , macht es für mich wenig Sinn, Klienten in Regensburg oder Paderborn zu suchen.

 Ahhhh sooooo! Und wie soll ich dann bitte das weiter unten angegebene Angebot an mich und auch Pianoman verstehen? Sie leben in Berlin, ich weit weg davon. Also bin ich doch auf jeden Fall ungeeignet, meinen Sie nicht auch?   

> Da ist es dann meist vernünftiger für den Klienten, wenn ich ihm einen Kollegen empfehle oder Fernbehandlung anbiete. Und sorry, die ist nun mal kostenlos, auch für Sie, wenn Sie Sich trauen. Dieses Angebot erlaube ich mir jetzt einfach mal in der Annahme, daß Sie nicht eine überbordende Gesundheit in dieses Forum gebracht hat. 
> Davon abgesehen sind Klienten freie Menschen, die so oft zum Arzt gehen können, wie sie mögen.

 Ich lege meine Gesundheit bestimmt nicht in Ihre Hände!    

> Bis jetzt habe ich mit den Kontaktbehandlungen, die ich durchgeführt habe, lediglich eine Packung Aldi-Pralinen verdient.

 Warum machen Sie es nicht ehrenamtlich? Sie sind doch so ein Fan von ehrenamtlicher Arbeit, siehe weiter oben!  
Hören Sie doch endlich auf, uns hier Ihre Werbung unterzujubeln oder fragen Sie doch Ihren Viktor nochmal, wie man das geschickt macht, er kann Ihnen da bestimmt weiterhelfen, vielleicht schickt er Ihnen nachts auch Energien, wer weiß es?   

> Ich nehme an , daß Sie nicht für umsonst arbeiten gehen.

 Für ehrliche Arbeit bekommt man nun mal ein Gehalt! Sie haben doch sicher in ihrem Leben vor Biosens auch mal ein Gehalt bekommen, oder?   

> Auch ich kann mir das nicht leisten, denn meine Rechnungen zahlen sich nicht von allein. 
> Deswegen werde ich natürlich später ein Honorar nehmen, wenn der Klient es sich leisten kann.

 Tolle Methode! Glückwunsch! Davon bezahlen sich Ihre Rechnungen aber auch nicht. Stellen Sie sich mal vor, es kommen keine gut betuchten Menschen zu Ihnen, und dann? Mit Pralinen bezahlen?
Sie Träumerin!   

> Und falls Pianoman oder auch Sie das Angebot mit der Fernbehandlung oder den 10 + x kostenlosen Kontaktbehandlungen annehmen, steht es Ihnen doch frei, hier nachher zu schreiben, was Sie wollen.

 Vielen Dank, ich lasse Pianoman gerne den Vortritt!   

> Aber offenbar traut sich ja keiner von Ihnen, dieses Angebot anzunehmen.
> Das spricht eigentlich für sich selbst.

 Das hat mit Trauen weniger was zu tun. Ich lasse mich ungern bewußt auf den Arm nehmen.
Und was hier für sich spricht, das sollten Sie sich nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!! 
Quack, quack, der Frosch 
P.S. Vielleicht werwandel ich mich ja, wenn Sie mich energetisch behandeln?
Wenn es nicht so ernst wäre und nicht soviele Menschen viel Geld für solchen und anderen Blödsinn ausgeben würden in der Hoffung auf Heilung, könnte man echt laut lachen über soviel Unsinn.

----------


## Falke

@Frosch, 
unterstehe Dich zu verwandeln Du bist mir so lieber !  :k_crying:  :im_yours_ribbon_cut:   :nice_day_cut:  
Gruß Falke

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo mandalaya, ich vergaß noch folgende Frage:   Worauf genau soll ich im Zusammenhang mit Ihrer Person eigentlich vertrauen?  Auf Ihren guten Willen ? Auf Ihre besonderen Fähigkeiten, die im übrigen jeder Hinz und Kunz auch hat, der Philippi 2120.-- Euro überweist und 80 Stunden seiner Zeit opfert ? Darauf, dass Victor hoffentlich ordnungsgemäß ihre Kanäle geöffnet hat ?  Oder besser doch auf Gott, weil Sie, wie alle anderen Bisoens auch, eigentlich überhaupt nicht heilen, sondern nur Vermittler göttlicher Energie sind?   In diesem Zusammenhang: Warum benötigt Gott eigentlich Biosens für seine Arbeit ?   Ich bitte um Aufklärung.  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

´Tschuldigung, mandalaya,  
ich bin noch nicht ganz wach, der Gedanken hoppeln noch, da muß ich mehrfach schreiben. 
Sie verweisen in Ihren Beiträgen immer auf Ihre ganz spezielle Honorarordnung.
Wie muss ich mir die vorstellen ?  
Verlangen Sie von Ihren Klienten Einkommensnachweise ?
Wie errechnen Sie eigentlich Stundensätze ? Hängen die von der Schwere des Falls ab?  
Außerdem teilen Sie mit, dass Sie bisher aus Ihrer Tätigkeit nur Einkünfte in Höhe einer Pralinenschachtel erzielt haben. 
Reichen Ihre derzeitigen Fähigkeiten noch nicht aus, um sie angemessen zu liquidieren ?  
Planen Sie ernsthaft, Ihre Dienste zuerst -zum Aufbau eines Kundenkreises - kostenlos anzubieten, und nach einer gewissen Zeit Ihren Klienten zu sagen, dass Ihre Fähigkeiten nun Geld kosten ? Läuft das so in der Geistheiler-Branche ?  
Sie reden davon, Ihre Dienst in zuerst in ehrenamtlicher Funktion anzubieten. Also für mich hört sich das so an, dass das Ehrenamt für Sie ein Sprungbrett in die berufliche Selbstständigkeit ist. Haben Sie da in Sachen Ehrenamt nicht etwas falsch verstanden ?  
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

Für den Fall das ich es überlesen haben!
Kann mir mal jemand erklären woher das Wort, oder die Wortschöpfung *Biosens* überhaupt kommt!?  
Also mal meine Meinung zu diesen *"Energiestrahlen, Geistheilern, obskuren Praktiken"*.. 
Ich glaube nicht dran und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern!
Durch meinen Beruf kenne ich mich gut mit der "herkömmlichen" Medizin aus.
Diese leistet in vielen Bereichen sehr sehr gute Arbeit.
Dort wo die human Medizin versagt, oder nicht ausreichend helfen kann oder tut, tauchen immer wieder "Scharalatane" auf.
Diese versprechen dann Schwerkranken (oder denen die meinen sie seien es!) irgendwelche Wunder durch Energiestrahlen oder sonstigen Nonsens!
Hierbei lässt sicherlich vortrefflich jede Menge Geld machen mit dem Aberglauben der Betroffenen!
Auf  Nachfragen (siehe auch hier im Thread!!!) kommt von Seiten der  Wunder-/ Geistheiler oder deren Anhänger dann immer wieder die (vermeintliche) Erklärung es gibt Dinge zw Himmel und Erde die wir nicht verstehen oder erklären können.
Das mag so sein, leider wird dadurch aber keinerlei Nachweis erbracht das oder wie diese oder jene "Geistheilungsmethode" funktioniert.
Keine dieser, z.T., okkulten Praktiken hält einer genaueren Überprüfung stand.
Oder hat jemand eine klinische Feldstudie zur Hand die das Ggt beweist?
Herkömmliche medizinische Erfolge oder die Wirkung von Medikamenten lässt sich Überprüfen und mit Daten Fakten & Studien nachweisen und stichhaltig untermauern!
Jedenfalls ist mir nichts Ggt bekannt! 
Deswegen kann hier munter weiter diskutiert werden, es wird schlußendlich zu dem Ergebnis führen jeder bleibt bei seiner Meinung!
Oder mit den Worten von Klaus Wowereit: _"Und das ist auch Gut so!"_  *Nichts destotrotz, wäre ich sehr verbunden wenn Werbung (auch für kostenlose Behandlungen) für solche Praktiken hier im Forum unterbleiben!
Im weitesten Sinne ist dies auch Inhalt der Forumsregeln: 1.16 Diagnosen, Ferndiagnosen und Selbstmedikation & 1.17 Konkrete Nennungen. 
Es sei den unsere Admin Starbug hat diese Art der Werbung ausdrücklich erlaubt* 
Ich denke Jede/ Jeder in unserer zivilisierten Welt kann (und sollte) selber entscheiden welche Art der Behandlung sie/ er sich angedeihen lassen will. 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Pianoman

Also, mandalaya, je intensiver ich Ihre Beiträge lesen, desto mehr ärgere ich mich.  
Und bestände in diesem Forum nicht dieser Zwang zur krampfhaften Nettigkeit, würde ich Ihnen
zum Thema "Quasi ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit in einem Hospiz" folgendes schreiben:  
Zuerst einmal: Für mehr als zu einer ehrenamtlichen Tätigkeit dürfte es auch nicht reichen. Oder glauben Sie wirklich, die hochqualifizierten Pflegekräften würden ausgerechnet auf eine spätberufene Geistheilerin warten, die ihren Patienten endlich die "richtige" Sterbebegleitung angedeihen lässt ? 
Haben Sie eigentlich irgendeine Ahnung von dem, was in einem Hospiz geleistet wird?
Und haben Sie eine Vorstellung davon, was Sie als "Biosens" in diesem Pflegekonzept eigentlich leisten können?  
Und wie schätzen Sie Ihre Fähigkeiten ein, damit umzugehen, dass Sie in einem Hospiz keine "Erfolge" haben werden. Jeder Mensch in einem Hospiz befindet sich in den letzten Tagen seines Lebens und oft auch im Endstadium schwerer, nicht mehr heilbarer Erkrankungen. Haben Sie schon einmal einem 20jährigem Patienten mit Duchenne Muskeldystrophie beim Sterben zugesehen ? Schon mal einen Zirrhotiker mit Aszites und Ösophagusvarizen in seinem letzten Stunden gepflegt ?
Wie wär es mit jemandem, der gerade an seinem Bronchialkarzinom erstickt ?
Haben Sie schon einmal den Geruch eines schlecht behandelten Dekubitus in der Nase gehabt ? Da hilft Handauflegen einfach nicht.  
Und wo holen Sie eigentlich Ihre Überheblichkeit her, sich beispielweise mit "Ärzte ohne Grenzen" zu vergleichen ?  
Außer Ihrer wahrhaft unbegründeten Hybris und einer zweifelhaften Ausbildung haben Sie im medizinischen Bereich nichts vorzuweisen.
Wenn Sie Menschen wirklich helfen wollen, absolvieren Sie eine Ausbildung als Pflegefachkraft. Oder studieren Sie Medizin. Oder halten Sie einfach die Klappe.  
Aber das alles darf ich ja nicht schreiben. Immer schön nett bleiben. Selbst wenn man in die Rabatten erbrechen könnte.  
Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

> Für den Fall das ich es überlesen haben!
> Kann mir mal jemand erklären woher das Wort, oder die Wortschöpfung *Biosens* überhaupt kommt!?

 Erklären tut es sich wohl so:   _Biosens (kurz für Bioenergetiker Extrasens) 
Eben in den Weiten des Internets gefunden.    _

----------


## Falke

@all, 
na wie wäre es eigentlich! 
Nicht das ich maulen will bezüglich der Diskusion die hier statt findet (ist ja ganz nett)
aber haben wir uns nicht Regeln in diesem Forum aufgelegt und verbessert nach einigen Vorkommen hier. 
Haben wir nicht (wir Altjuser) gesagt das es keinen Sinn macht sich zu zerfetzen
das Meinungsfreiheit auch hier etwas zählen soll (ist im Grundgesetz schließlich verankert). 
Da muß ich jetzt wirklich aber mal zart mit der Faust auf den Tisch klopfen.
Wir fallen wie Heerscharen über einen einzigen wieder her, dies ist etwas was nicht sein muß.
Wir sollten uns mal darüber im klaren sein das auch andere Gedanken eventuell gerechtfertigt sind, ob nun aus Selbsterfahrung oder auch nicht. 
Ich wünschte mir dieser Tread würde schnellst möglich jetzt einfach mal dicht gemacht werden, habe aber leider die Rechte nicht mehr !
Weil über den *1. Internationaler Kongress für Theomedizin* geht es hier schon lange nicht mehr zu lesen von Euch ! 
Grüßle Euer
Uwe

----------


## Frosch

Warum sollte man das Thema schließen? Es ist hochinteressant, vor allem die aktuelle Diskussion. 
Das Thema könnte verschoben werden in ein neues Thema mit anderem Titel. 
Die Diskussion hat schon mit Theomedizin zu tun, denn Mandayala ist schließlich eine von dem Verein! Der Kongress spielt keine Rolle mehr, das stimmt.  
Das besagen die Forumsregeln:  *1.14 Schließen und Löschen von Themen und Beiträgen*
Es werden nur Themen geschlossen, die total aus dem Ruder laufen. Bei sehr privaten oder persönlichen Themen, die nicht von allgemeinem Interesse sind, kann der Themenstarter die Schließung seines Themas bei einem Moderator beantragen. Es werden nur Themen gelöscht, die eindeutig gegen diese Regeln verstoßen. Ein Anspruch auf Löschung, Schließung oder Wiedereröffnung eines Themas oder Beitrags besteht nicht. 
Eine "total aus dem Ruder laufende" Diskussion erkenne ich hier zur Zeit nicht.

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Also bisher sind die Regeln nicht wirklich überschritten worden!
Bisher wurde keiner Beleidigt oder Erniedrigt oder auf sonst eine andere Art und Weise Gedemütigt...  
Es sei den ich habe etwas übersehen. Dann bitte mit konkreten Daten an mich wenden! 
Das der Eine oder Andere sich hier ab und zu mal über jemanden aufregt ist - soweit es nicht ausfällig wird - akzeptabel.
Dies gehört zu jeder Diskussion! 
Da sich diese Diskussion (bisher) sinnvoll weiter entwickelt hat wie es jede Diskussion tun sollte, sehe ich keinen Grund dieses Thema hier zuschliessen. 
Es sei den es wird allgemein gewünscht aber dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit - für die jenigen- dieses Thema einfach zu meiden/ nicht zu lesen! 
Zum Schluss möchte ich noch auf folgende Regelnummer:  1.14 Schließen und Löschen von Themen und Beiträgen! verweisen!*  
@ Falke, 
das mit den Rechten, nur soviel von mir dazu: _Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied_, oder nicht?!   

> @all, 
> na wie wäre es eigentlich! 
> Nicht das ich maulen will bezüglich der Diskusion die hier statt findet (ist ja ganz nett)
> aber haben wir uns nicht Regeln in diesem Forum aufgelegt und verbessert nach einigen Vorkommen hier. 
> Haben wir nicht (wir Altjuser) gesagt das es keinen Sinn macht sich zu zerfetzen
> das Meinungsfreiheit auch hier etwas zählen soll (ist im Grundgesetz schließlich verankert). 
> Da muß ich jetzt wirklich aber mal zart mit der Faust auf den Tisch klopfen.
> Wir fallen wie Heerscharen über einen einzigen wieder her, dies ist etwas was nicht sein muß.
> Wir sollten uns mal darüber im klaren sein das auch andere Gedanken eventuell gerechtfertigt sind, ob nun aus Selbsterfahrung oder auch nicht. 
> ...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es scheint als haben Frosch und ich gleichzeitig fast das selbe geschrieben... 
Danke @ Frosch quack quack...  :c_laugh:

----------


## Falke

@Patientenschubser, 
persönliche Spitzfindigkeit gehört aber in diesem Fall nicht dazu !

----------


## Pianoman

@ Falke 
Warum sollte dieser Thread geschlossen werden ? 
Im Grunde war doch noch nie der 1. Theomedizinische Kongress das direkte Thema der Diskussion, zumal dieser Beitrag von Herrn Lehnert auch nur ein Werbeschreiben war, dass er genau so in anderen Foren gepostet hat. Lehnert hatte nie ein Interesse an einer Diskussion, sondern hat sich zur Verbreitung seiner Werbebotschaften solche Foren ausgesucht, in denen er zumindest einigermaßen sicher sein konnte, auf ein Publikum zu treffen, das intensiv an "Alternativer Medizin" interessiert war. 
Lehnert hat auch zu keiner Zeit an Diskussionen in diesem Thread teilgenommen. 
Dass die Theomedizin und ihre -sagen wir Besonderheiten - das eigentliche Thema dieses Threads sind, scheint außer Dich keinen zu stören, ganz im Gegenteil: Mit über 4000 Hits, davon etwa 2000 in den letzten 2 Wochen, trifft diese Diskussion offenbar auf großes Interesse.  
Ich halte es für grundsätzlich falsch, Diskussionen zu beenden, weil sich im Rahmen der Diskussion zeigt, dass eine der Denkpositionen offenbar falsch oder fehlerhaft ist. Es darf nicht Sinn der vom Grundgesetz garantierten Meinungsfreiheit sein, jeden Blödsinn zu schützen. 
Das führt nämlich dazu, dass das hehre Ziel der Ausgewogenheit und das (nicht nur) juristische Gebot in Streitfällen immer auch die Gegenseite anzuhören, zur vollkommen Beliebigkeit weiterentwickelt wird, selbst wenn es sich bei den Diskussionsgegnern um Bombenleger und Anschlagsopfer handelt. Völlig losgelöst von Fakten, Naturgesetzen oder ethischen Grundsätzen ist plötzlich alles gleich wahr, alles gleich bedeutsam, alles gleich wichtig.    *Dann führt man nämlich keine Diskussion, dann labbert man nur. Und das stellt in der Regel sicher, dass nicht derjenige obsiegt, der die Fakten auf seiner Seite hat, sondern derjenige, der Mitgefühl mobilisieren und seine Interessen geschickt organisieren kann.*    *Pianoman*

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ Falke, 
persönliches Jammern und Wehklagen auch nicht!*   

> @Patientenschubser, 
> persönliche Spitzfindigkeit gehört aber in diesem Fall nicht dazu !

  

> .....Ich wünschte mir dieser Tread würde schnellst möglich jetzt einfach mal dicht gemacht werden, *habe aber leider die Rechte nicht mehr !*.....

  *Also der Thread bleibt offen deshalb diskutiert weiter!* *
Gruß Schubser*

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo miteinander! Na also! Bravo, diskutiert weiter..nicht grad aufhören, nur weils ein bisserl brenzlig ist! Finde es spannend, mitzulesen! Mein Beitrag? Öh..muss ich erst mal formen und irgendwie noch feilen dran :Zwinker: ! Phu, eigentlich sollte ich ins Bett..gähn.! In schweizer Zeitungen liest man oft Inserate von Fernheilern, die brüsten sich,Angehörige zu heilen ohne dessen Wissen! Das hat mir lange Angst gemacht und ich finde es eine bodenlose Frechheit! Ohne meine einwilligung, hat niemand an mir rumzu geistern! Meine Mam hat mal nen Pendler eingeladen, da war ich grad 13jahre alt. Der pendelte unter anderem vor mir rum und fand heraus, dass ich das linke Bein kürzlich verletzt habe..naja, das hat tatsächlich gestimmt! und doch, hab ich bis heut den Verdacht,dass meine Mam ihm das gesteckt hat. da ist noch URIELLA..ihre Auftritte bei Medien und Fernsehen war seiner Zeit ziemlich populär! Sie konnte da viel dampfenden ** erzählen über Ufos usw. und mixte auch sogenante "Heilmittelchen" Eine Frau namens Erika Bertschinger in Egg b. Zürich aufgewachsen und irgendwann einen Reitunfall gehabt, auf nen Stein aufgeschlagen und das als "Reden Gottes" verstanden! So wurde dann aus ihr Uriella, das Sprachrohr Gottes! @Patientenschubser stell dir vor, da würde jemand in der Notaufnahme auf einmal zu einem Propheten/Heiler!  Es ist nicht so leicht, den Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen! Ich glaube, da muss jeder selber auf sein Herz hören. Jedenfalls können wir da auch niemand"retten", der sich von den biosensikern heilen lassen will! Wie pianoman sagte: Freiheit und Demokratie!  Libertè,Paternitè..Pfefferminztee.. :laughter10:   :k_tongue_1:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Welch eine Vorstellung...HIHIHI  
in der Notaufnahme schummriges Lichtt... es hüpfen allerlei Heiler und Lichtgestalten herum...
Die Luft ist erfüllt mit den Tönen von Klangschalen die von Helfern unermüdlich geschlagen werden.... 
über allem schwebt der Duft von Räucherstäbchen.....
Immer wieder hört man die Worte: *Gehe hin in Frieden du bist geheilt*...
... und bei denen wo dies nicht klappt... 
kommt Til Eulenspiegel vorbei und flüstert jedem ins Ohr:  *Ich muss denjenigen unter Euch verbrennen der die schwerste Erkrankung hat, um daraus eine heilende Medizin für die Anderen zu machen....* 
OOOHHHHHMMMMM...

----------


## Sammlerin

@Patientenschubser Wow, du hast vielleicht Fantasie, Hut ab!!  (kicher) Ich war Gott seis gedankt, noch nie inner Notaufnahme(schauder)!! Aber eine ferne Bekannte, bot mir mal Reiki an..ich hab das Weite gesucht! Wenn ich dann schon einer obskuren Heilmethode glauben würde, liesse ichmir von Miraculix nen Zaubertrank brauen,wetten da käm ich wieder in Fahrt?!

----------


## Sammlerin

@pianoman Du hast mich kürzlich Jägerin genannt, war das ein Versehen, oder Absicht? Ich bin nicht beleidigt, es freut mich sogar. Weisst du, ob mein Benutzername mit Jägerin im Zusammenhang stehen? Hab mal ein Buch über Blutgruppendiät gelesen, nach denen wär ich auch Typ Jägerin!                                :ta_clap:  Das nur so am Rande, weiss ja, das gehört nicht zum Thema.  @mandalaya sie sind sehr gebildet, wie es scheint und reden Wissenschaftschinesisch, das ist ja<gut und schön, wenn sie aber so mit mir als klient/Patient reden würden, hätten sie keine Chance bei mir! Ich würde ihnen davonlaufen. Denn ich mag es, wenn die Leute klar und deutlich sagen, was Sache ist und nicht mit pseudoschlauen Worten um den heisssen brei rumreden! Wenn sie nämlich ihre Werbung im Klartext schildern wollen, würde es schon schwieriger, die Menschen zu gewinnen und zu erklären was und wie sie etwas praktizieren,oder?
Mir kommt da immer AkteX in den Sinn!(brr) gruss artemisia, die Jägerin :emot38_rubbing_hands:

----------


## Pianoman

Hey Leute,  
Philippi gesteht Nebenwirkungen der Biomeditaiton ein !  
Nebenwirkungen im eigentlichen Sinne kennt die Biomeditation nicht. 
Die Bioenergie reinigt de Körper  und damit natürlich auch die inneren Organe  von verschiedenen Giften und Schlacken. Das gibt dem menschlichen Körper die Möglichkeit, über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg besser zu funktionieren.   *Die einzige Nebenwirkung, die hier genannt werden könnte, ist, dass damit Jeder ein*  *Alter von 120 Jahren erreichen und dabei ein lebenswertes, gefülltes Leben führen kann.*  
Jeder Mensch möchte doch sein ganzes Leben genießen können, egal welchen Alters er oder sie ist.  
Zitat: www.victorphilippi.de 
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

@ artemisia 
Artemis:  Griechische Göttin der Jagd. 
Tochter des Zeus und der Leto und Zwillingsschwester des Apollon. 
Töte, um ihre Mutter Leto zu rächen zusammen mit Apollon die vierzehn Kinder der Niobe. Außerdem tötete sie Laodameia und Andromache und verwandelte Aktaion in einen Hirsch und Kallisto in eine Bärin. 
Artemis ist in der früheren griechischen Mythologie die vielgestaltigste und universellste unter den Göttinnen. Bei Homer hat sie unbedingte Gewalt über Leben und Tod der Mädchen und Frauen. Sie ist, ungeachtet der, ihrer ebenfalls zugeordneten geburtshilflichen Funktion, die jungfräuliche Göttin, die streng über die Tugend ihrer Nymphen und ihrer Priesterinnen wacht. 
Außerdem hatte sie auch Bedeutung als Dämonin der Nacht, speziell als Mondgöttin.
Diese Funktion wurde aber in der Entwicklung zu einem abstrakteren, geklärteren Götterglauben durch Selene übernommen. 
Unübersehbar ´ne vielschichte Figur. Such Dir das Beste heraus. 
Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Da sieht man mal, wie gesamtgesellschaftlich gefährlich die Biomeditaion ist. 
Mit jedem Biosens und dessen Klienten nähert sich unser Rentensystem dem ultimativen Kollaps.  
120 Lebensjahre, davon etwa die Hälfte als Rentner und etwa ein Drittel als Beitragszahler.  
Pianoman (weiß nicht, was er davon halten soll)  
Nachtrag: Ich schlage vor, das Renteneintrittsalter von Biosens und ihren Klienten auf 100 Jahre festzulegen, oder die Beiträge zur RV wenigstens zu verzehnfachen, mindestens...

----------


## Sammlerin

@pianoman
vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Unterricht!! Ich hab den Namen aus einem Pflanzenbuch: artemisia mutellina-echte Edelraute, eine blume, zur gattung Asteraceae gehörend, hoch in den alpen, geschützt, weil sehr selten!( passt auch zu mir) :Zwinker:  Jägerin gefällt mir am besten, ne Mörderin bin ich glaub nicht, kann ja kaum ner fliege was zuleide tun!

----------


## Sammlerin

die ältesten Menschen auf dieser welt, brauchten allesamt keine Biomedizin! einige rauchten sogar(?!) 
Grüsschen artemisia

----------


## mandalaya

Ich kann damit umgehen, daß der Umgangston z.T ein wenig unfreundlich ist.  
Was mich wirklich nervt ist, daß meine Beiträge oft nur oberflächlich gelesen werden und mir dann Fragen gestellt werden, die bei vorurteilsfreier Betrachtung gar nicht aufgetaucht wären. Und vorurteilsfrei ist ja nicht das gleiche wie zustimmend. 
Ich persönlich kann gut damit leben, zwei konträre Meinungen im Raum stehen zu lassen. 
Mein bester Freund hat ein Weltbild, daß mit meinem in vielem total konträr ist. 
Das hindert uns aber nicht daran, Freunde zu sein und den anderen und seine Meinung zu respektieren. 
Hier im Forum würde mir friedliche Koexistenz schon reichen. 
Was mich außerdem nervt ist, daß fast alles , was ich schreibe, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und völlig verdreht und sinnentstellt wiedergegeben wird. 
So was tut man nicht, wenn man eine faire Auseinandersetzung will. So was tut man , um sich sich seine Vorurteile zu bestätigen. 
Wer sich jetzt davon angegriffen fühlt, der sollte sich mal leise fragen, wieso ? 
Wäre ich so geldgeil, wie es mir ständig unterstellt wird, dann hätte ich auch genug Geld , soviel ist sicher. Es gibt auch wirklich lukrativere Möglichkeiten, da ranzukommen , als die, als Biosens zu arbeiten.  
Hallo Patientenschubser,  
erstmal möchte ich darauf hinweisen, daß ich an keiner Stelle die Kompetenz von Ärzten oder medizinischem Personal in Zweifel gezogen habe. Meine Erfahrungen mit Ärzten sind zwar eher durchwachsen, aber es gab eben auch gute Ärzte, denen ich einiges zu verdanken habe. 
Ich kritisiere auch gar nicht, daß die Medizin nicht für alles eine Lösung hat , nicht mal, daß Ärzte Fehler machen . Fehler machen ist menschlich , vor allem bei den unglaublichen Arbeitszeiten für viele Ärzte . Es sind manche der Ärzte selber, die mit dem Anspruch auftreten, unfehlbar zu sein.  
Den Wunsch nach einer genaueren Überprüfung verstehe ich sehr gut. 
Genau deswegen hatte ich das Angebot mit den kostenlosen Behandlungen gemacht. 
Damit wollte ich die Möglichkeit bieten, mal selbst kennenzulernen , worüber die ganze Zeit diskutiert wird , verbunden mit der leisen Hoffnung, daß dann vielleicht etwas mehr Sachlichkeit einkehrt und sich ein paar Vorurteile auflösen.  
Man darf mir ruhig die Intelligenz zutrauen, daß ich mir, wenn ich Werbung machen will, eine andere Plattform suchen werde, als eine Forumsdiskussion, in der so gut wie alle total anti-Biomeditation eingestellt sind. 
Dafür verteile ich dann echt lieber Flyer und richte mir eine Homepage ein. 
Irgendwie finde ich es nicht besonders fair , einerseits Beweise zu fordern und mir andererseits zu verbieten , das Erbringen von Beweisen anzubieten. 
Vielleicht ist es ja möglich , den Wink mit den Forumsregeln unter diesem Aspekt noch einmal zu überdenken. 
Wenn ich keine Behandlungen anbieten kann, dann bin ich in der Diskussion total benachteiligt. 
Die Behauptung, daß irgendetwas nicht funktioniert in den Raum zu stellen, ist schließlich einfach , vor allem , wenn es verboten wird, das Gegenteil zu beweisen. 
Eine Sache könnte ich noch anbieten: 
Das Einverständis meiner zukünftigen Klienten vorrausgesetzt, wäre es vielleicht möglich , so etwas wie anonymisierte Fallstudien anzufertigen, indem man die ärztliche Krankenakte vor der Behandlung und nach Abschluß derselben gegenüberstellt. 
Ich halte allerdings nicht alle Krankheitsbilder für geeignet .Es sollten schon Krankheiten sein, bei denen man nicht einfach mit dem Placebo-Effekt argumentieren kann.  
Ich habe auch nicht die Fachkenntnis, um so etwas allein anzufertigen , aber vielleicht hilft mir dann ja jemand hier, der sie hat? 
Das wäre  auch gleich eine Möglichkeit, sicher zu sein, daß ich nicht manipuliere. 
Und eine Bedingung dabei wäre auch, daß mein echter Name dabei anonym bleibt, denn ich schätze es, ein Privatleben zu haben.
Die Rahmenbedingungen müßte man sicher noch konkret festlegen. 
Das ist aber auch eher eine langfristige Angelegenheit.   
Hallo Frosch, 
ich zwing Sie ja nicht, zu lesen, was ich schreibe. 
Bereits in meinem ersten Beitrag habe ich geschrieben, wie ich mir das mit dem Honorar vorstelle und zwar, weil Pianoman gerätselt hat, was eine Behandlung kostet. 
Wenn Klient XY zu mir kommt, dann werde ich ein Vorgespräch führen und wenn er dann behandelt werden möchte, dann werde ich das tun. Ich werde dann auch wissen, wie das geht. 
Klienten sind in den meisten Fällen mündige Menschen, die selbst entscheiden, welche medizinischen Behandlungen sie in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Meine persönliche Meinung ist dabei nicht maßgeblich. 
Es ist nicht meine Schuld, wenn mir ständig unterstellt wird , die Angebote an Sie oder Pianoman wären Werbung. Ich habe jedesmal eindeutig geschrieben, daß ich Ihnen damit die Möglichkeit geben will, selbst kennenzulernen, was Sie hier beurteilen oder verurteilen. 
Man schreibt ja auch keine Kritik über einen Film, den man nicht gesehen hat und darum wollte ich ein paar Kinokarten verschenken, bildlich gesprochen. 
Aber naja , was bildlich gesprochen oder "vor meinem inneren Auge sah ich.... " bedeutet , scheint auch nicht allen Menschen klar zu sein . Anders kann ich mir manche Beiträge hier nicht erklären. ( nicht Ihre , Frosch ) 
Die ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit war als Ergänzung gedacht, denn wie gesagt, ich muß auch Rechnungen bezahlen und es wäre auch schön, mal wieder ins Kino oder Theater gehen zu können, ohne darüber nachzudenken oder einfach finanziell nicht auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen zu sein. 
Falls ich aber immer nur Klienten haben sollte, die finanziell so wie ich dastehen, dann wird das wohl nichts werden.  
Also mal angenohmen, Sie trauen Sich und versuchen mal die Fernbehandlung und ich irre mich oder nehme Sie auf den Arm. Was verlieren Sie denn dann ? Geld jedenfalls nicht . 
Sie müssen ja nicht öffentlich schreiben, daß Sie es versuchen, dann kann auch keiner was darüber sagen. Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht tun und außerdem glaube ich ja daran.  
Sie glauben nicht dran, daß die Behandlungen wirken, haben aber gleichzeitig Angst
davor, daß es Ihnen schaden könnte . Das widerspricht sich. Um zu schaden, was es nicht tut, muß es ja doch irgendwie wirken. 
Was das Angebot mit den Kontaktbehandlungen angeht , müßte wohl einer auf Reisen gehen. Darum habe ich auch in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben "falls es sich organisatorisch einrichten läßt" . 
Sie können ja jederzeit Ihre Meinung ändern. 
Vielleicht verwandeln Sie Sich dann in einen noch besseren und glücklicheren Menschen als Sie es jetzt sind ? 
Wäre das so schlimm ?  
Daß Menschen in einem Hospiz sind, weil sie sterbenskrank sind, das weiß ich auch. Aber es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob man an seinen letzten Tagen leidet und in Verzweiflung geht, oder ob man in Frieden loslassen kann.  
Das Morphium hilft gegen die körperlichen Schmerzen , aber wohl nicht gegen die seelischen. 
Wenn ich manchen Menschen dabei helfen kann , weniger zu leiden , dann hat es sich für mich mehr als gelohnt. 
Das müssen Sie aber nicht glauben.   
Also ehrlich Pianoman, 
die ehrenamtliche Arbeit in einem Hospiz als Sprungbett für die Selbständigkeit ?? 
Das ist so absurd, daß ich nicht darauf antworten mag. 
Und was wissen Sie denn über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Tod ? Spielt es für Sie eigentlich irgendeine Rolle, ob Sie andere mit dem verletzen können, was Sie schreiben ? 
Zu meiner Honorarordnung kann ich sagen, daß ich sie von anderen Kollegen übernohmen habe und bei ihnen scheint sie zu funktionieren. Die Menschen sind im allgemeinen ehrlicher, als man glaubt. 
Wieso gehen Sie bitte bei Menschen, die nicht Ihrer Meinung sind immer vom schlimmsten aus ? 
Die Annahme, ich würde von Klienten mehr Geld nehmen, weil sie besonders krank sind, ist wirklich mehr als zynisch. 
Ein bißchen mehr Vertrauen in meine Ehrlichkeit und falls Sie Sich überwinden können, in Gott und Ihren Schutzengel , natürlich nur unter dem Vorbehalt, daß sie vielleicht existieren oder auch nicht, wären nicht schlecht. 
Ihre Befürchtung , daß ausgerechnet bei Ihnen ein Placebo - Effekt auftritt , ist echt rührend . Ich rechne eher mit einem Anti - Placebo - Effekt , weil Sie Sich durch Ihre ablehnende Haltung für die Energie blockieren. 
Klar geht es darum, negative Energien zu entfernen. Das erfordert aber auch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit und der Klient hat auch einen Eigenanteil daran. 
Zumindest sollte man sich eine Stunde am Tag in der Grundhaltung hinlegen - oder setzen für die Meditation : 
-Arme locker neben dem Körper, ohne ihn zu berühren und die Hände leicht geöffnet 
-die Augen geschlossen 
-die Beine berühren sich nicht und überkreuzen sich nicht 
Es geht auch, wenn man sich vor dem Schlafen so hinlegt. Sorgen um Ihren Nachtschlaf brauchen Sie dabei nicht zu haben , denn bei der Meditation schläft man ohnehin meist ein. 
Eigentlich versucht man auch über Dankbarkeit , Annahme und Vergebung zu meditieren. Ich habe für die Meditation eine kleine Anleitung geschrieben. Falls Sie Sich irgendwann ehrlich dafür interessieren und ich nicht damit rechnen muß , daß das dann hier im Forum verrissen wird , dann schicken Sie mir eine pn. 
Aber auch wenn sie das alles nicht tun, wird die Energie sie erreichen, nur sind die Reaktionen dann heftiger und dauern länger. Und da ja Gott im Spiel ist , kommt sie auch zur richtigen Zeit an und ohne Energieverlust. 
Über die Reaktionen die auftreten können , steht alles unter biomez.de / Was geschieht während der Biomeditation ? .  
Falls Sie an schweren Depressionen oder einer anderen schweren Krankheit leiden sollten , dann schicken Sie mir bitte auch eine pn , denn dann ist es wegen der Reaktionen nicht immer sinnvoll , anfangs nur Fernbehandlungen durchzuführen. Auch dann, wenn Sie wegen irgendwelcher Nebenwirkungen beunruhigt sind oder Fragen haben. 
Warum Gott Biosense braucht , das kann ich Ihnen im Moment nicht sagen , aber vielleicht lerne ich es noch. Es heißt ja so schön, daß Gottes Wille unergründlich ist. 
Da die Menschen auf der Welt sind, um zu lernen und sich zu entwickeln, ist es womöglich nicht in seinem Sinn, direkt einzugreifen. 
Auch ich selbst habe eine Menge Fragen zu diesen und anderen Dingen , aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich
auf alle eine Antwort bekommen werde und ob das überhaupt Sinn hätte , alles zu wissen . 
Der Grund warum ich bisher nur eine Pralinenschachtel verdient habe, liegt darin , daß meine bisherigen Klienten Verwandte und Freunde sind. Andere Klienten behandle ich noch nicht , weil es da ein paar organisatorische Probleme gibt.  
Es ist einfach ziemlich schwierig , sich aus der Sozialhilfe heraus selbständig zu machen. Vor allem , seitdem es keine finanziellen Übergangslösungen mehr gibt. Man muß sofort genug verdienen, um alle seine Kosten zu decken oder schwarz arbeiten. 
Da ich mich jetzt mehr auf die Lösung dieser Probleme konzentrieren will, werde ich nur noch selten etwas hier schreiben. Mir fehlt dann einfach die Zeit.  
Hallo Artemisia, 
ich finde es nett , daß Sie wenigstens die Möglichkeit einräumen , daß es neben Spreu auch Weizen gibt. Reiki gehört übrigens eher zum Weizen. Die tibetischen Mönche wenden es schon seit Ewigkeiten an. 
Sollten Sie jemals bei mir auftauchen , dann werde ich ganz normal mit Ihnen reden und wenn ich es für angemessen halte, auch Klartext. Wenn es um ein echtes Klientengespräch geht, ist das aber nicht immer sinnvoll . 
Hier im Forum versuche ich einfach, höflich zu sein. 
Ich kann mit Sicherheit auch anders, ich will es aber nicht , weil es mir zu destruktiv ist .  
Die Stelle, auf die Sie Sich vermutlich mit "Wissenschaftschinesisch" beziehen, war eine sehr spezielle Diskussion mit Pianoman in Beitrag 121 .  
Falls Sie das nicht gemeint haben , verstehe ich nicht , worauf Sie Sich beziehen , wenn Sie schreiben , daß ich um den heißen Brei herumrede ? Das würde mich schon interessieren , denn ich bemühe mich darum , klar und verständlich zu schreiben. 
Ich finde es sehr schade , daß auch Sie hier die Biomeditation ablehnen, ohne Sich mal unvoreingenohmen informiert zu haben.  
Es wäre ja ganz einfach gewesen , sich erstmal die biomez - Seite anzusehen oder mein Angebot anzunehmen und sich eine unabhängige Meinung zu bilden.  
Aber ich muß mich wohl damit abfinden, daß es nicht so läuft .  
Einen schönen Abend noch an alle , 
mandalaya

----------


## Frosch

> Es gibt auch wirklich lukrativere Möglichkeiten, da ranzukommen , als die, als Biosens zu arbeiten. 
> Genau deswegen hatte ich das Angebot mit den kostenlosen Behandlungen gemacht. 
> Damit wollte ich die Möglichkeit bieten, mal selbst kennenzulernen , worüber die ganze Zeit diskutiert wird , verbunden mit der leisen Hoffnung, daß dann vielleicht etwas mehr Sachlichkeit einkehrt und sich ein paar Vorurteile auflösen.  
> Man darf mir ruhig die Intelligenz zutrauen, daß ich mir, wenn ich Werbung machen will, eine andere Plattform suchen werde, als eine Forumsdiskussion, in der so gut wie alle total anti-Biomeditation eingestellt sind. 
> Dafür verteile ich dann echt lieber Flyer und richte mir eine Homepage ein. 
> Vielleicht ist es ja möglich , den Wink mit den Forumsregeln unter diesem Aspekt noch einmal zu überdenken. 
> Wenn ich keine Behandlungen anbieten kann, dann bin ich in der Diskussion total benachteiligt. 
> Die Behauptung, daß irgendetwas nicht funktioniert in den Raum zu stellen, ist schließlich einfach , vor allem , wenn es verboten wird, das Gegenteil zu beweisen. 
> Eine Sache könnte ich noch anbieten: 
> ...

   

> Sie können ja jederzeit Ihre Meinung ändern.
> Vielleicht verwandeln Sie Sich dann in einen noch besseren und glücklicheren Menschen als Sie jetzt sind ?

 Ach wissen Sie, ich bin sehr glücklich und ein guter Mensch, auch wenn Sie das nicht glauben können!   

> Daß Menschen in einem Hospiz sind, weil sie sterbenskrank sind, das weiß ich auch. Aber es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob man an seinen letzten Tagen leidet und in Verzweiflung geht, oder ob man in Frieden loslassen kann.  
> Das Morphium mag gegen die körperlichen Schmerzen helfen, aber wohl nicht gegen die seelischen. 
> Wenn ich manchen Menschen dabei helfen kann , weniger zu leiden , dann hat es sich für mich mehr als gelohnt. 
> Das müssen Sie aber nicht glauben. 
>  Ein bißchen mehr Vertrauen in meine Ehrlichkeit und falls Sie Sich überwinden können, in Gott und Ihren Schutzengel , natürlich nur unter dem Vorbehalt, daß sie vielleicht existieren oder auch nicht, wären nicht schlecht. 
> Ihre Befürchtung ,daß ausgerechnet bei Ihnen ein Placebo - Effekt auftritt , ist echt rührend . Ich rechne eher mit einem Anti - Placebo - Effekt , weil Sie Sich durch Ihre ablehnende Haltung für die Energie blockieren. 
> Klar geht es darum, negative Energien zu entfernen. Das erfordert aber auch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit und der Klient hat auch einen Eigenanteil daran. 
> Zumindest sollte man sich eine Stunde am Tag in der Grundhaltung hinlegen - oder setzen 
> -Arme locker neben dem Körper, ohne ihn zu berühren und die Hände leicht geöffnet 
> ...

 Liebe Mitleser und Mitdiskutierende,  
bis auf den kleinen Ausrutscher in ungefähr der Mitte dieses Beitrages, in dem ich mich in einen besseren Menschen verwandeln soll, kann ich hier nur Werbung lesen. 
Mandayala, abschreiben aus irgendwelchen Schulungsunterlagen kann ich auch, und ich denke, Patientenschubser hat es ganz deutlich gemacht, daß Werbung hier unerwünscht ist! 
Was machen Sie? Nichts als Werbung und weiterhin bieten Sie Ihre zweifelhafte Tätigkeit hier an, als ob wir hier auf einem türkischen Basar wären. 
Es macht mich sprachlos, wie Sie sich hier über alle Regeln hinwegsetzen und wie schnell Sie an Ihrer Werbung gearbeitet haben. Eigentlich wollte ich prägnante Stellen in Ihrem Text markieren, aber dann müßte ich den ganzen Beitrag markieren, weil jedes 2. Wort Werbung/Behandlungsangebote in welcher Form auch immer darstellt.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo mandalaya,   ich kann dem Beitrag von Frosch nur zustimmen, aber viele ihrer Sätze sind so provozierend, dass ich mir doch die Arbeit mache, einzelne Antworten darauf zu schreiben.   *Zitat: Was mich wirklich nervt ist, daß meine Beiträge oft nur oberflächlich gelesen werden und mir dann Fragen gestellt werden, die bei vorurteilsfreier Betrachtung gar nicht aufgetaucht wären. Und vorurteilsfrei ist ja nicht das gleiche wie zustimmend.*  Zumindest ich lese Ihre Beiträge Wort für Wort; und das ohne jedes Vorurteil. Ich kann das nämlich. Und dann stelle Ihnen Fragen, die sie im Regelfall nicht beantworten. Fragen stelle ich immer dann, wenn mir etwas unklar ist. Das mir etwas unklar ist, liegt ganz sicher nicht an Vorurteilen, möglicherweise aber an der Art der Darstellung.  Außerdem wäre ich dankbar für ein Beispiel. Sonst ist der ganze Satz nämlich nicht mehr als das Lamentieren der ewig Unverstandenen.   *Zitat: So was tut man nicht, wenn man eine faire Auseinandersetzung will. So was tut man , um sich sich seine Vorurteile zu bestätigen.*  Fühlen Sie sich ernsthaft unfair behandelt, wenn man von Ihnen einen nachvollziehbaren Wirksamkeitsbeweis für Ihr "Heilverfahren" verlangt, so als Grundlage der Arbeit? Also etwas, was für jeden Wissenschaftsmediziner oder anderen Forscher tägliche Realität ist ?    *Zitat: Hier im Forum würde mir friedliche Koexistenz schon reichen.*  Denke ich mir, ist aber nicht. Und zwar, solange Sie Werbung für eine sogenannte Dienstleistung machen, deren Wirkung nicht bewiesen ist und die sich in unrealistischen Heilsversprechungen ergeht.    *Zitat: Man darf mir ruhig die Intelligenz zutrauen, daß ich mir, wenn ich Werbung machen will, eine andere Plattform suchen werde, als eine Forumsdiskussion, in der so gut wie alle total anti-Biomeditation eingestellt sind.*  Was genau ist dann der Sinn und Zweck Ihrer Anwesentheit in diesem Forum ?    *Zitat: Wenn ich keine Behandlungen anbieten kann, dann bin ich in der Diskussion total benachteiligt. Die Behauptung, daß irgendetwas nicht funktioniert in den Raum zu stellen, ist schließlich einfach , vor allem , wenn es verboten wird, das Gegenteil zu beweisen.*   Hier verbietet Ihnen niemand, den Beweis für die Wirksamkeit der Biomeditation zu erbringen; nur bis jetzt war davon nichts zu sehen. Die Frage ist allerdings, warum Ihre Organsiation Biomez sich bisher nicht um diesen wesentlichen Aspekt gekümmert hat ?  Haben Sie schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das es einen Grund haben könnte, wenn Sie außer mir keine "Kunden" finden ? Könnte es nicht möglich sein, dass es an den Behauptungen liegen, die im Zusammenhang mit der Biomeditaion von Ihrem "Ausbilder" veröffentlicht werden ?  Halten Sie es nicht für möglich, dass Berichte von geschweißten Löchern im Herz, von begradigten Wirbelsäulen, von 120 Jahren Lebenserwartung, von beseitigten Ateriosklerosen, von verschwunden Zysten etc. pp. auf eine gewisse Skepsis bei den Lesern dieses Forums stoßen ? Vielleicht sind das alles Ignoranten, vielleicht hat aber auch der eine oder andere eine sehr genaue Vorstellung davon, wie wissenschaftliche Beweise zu erbringen sind.    *Zitat: Und eine Bedingung dabei wäre auch, daß mein echter Name dabei anonym bleibt, denn ich schätze es, ein Privatleben zu haben.*  Wenn ich Ihre Beiträge richtig interpretiere, versuchen Sie doch, die Biomediation als Gewerbe zu betreiben. Und Sie wollen dabei anonym bleiben ? Arbeiten Sie dann unter einem Künstlernamen ?   _Zitat: Ich halte allerdings nicht alle Krankheitsbilder für geeignet .Es sollten schon Krankheiten sein, bei denen man nicht einfach mit dem Placebo-Effekt argumentieren kann._   Sie wagen sich also an die richtig harten Fälle ?  Na hoffentlich wollen die harten Fälle auch `nen Biosens und nicht doch lieber ´nen guten Chirurgen oder Internisten.    _Zitat: Ich habe auch nicht die Fachkenntnis, um so etwas allein anzufertigen , aber vielleicht hilft mir dann ja jemand hier, der sie hat?_  Sie haben keine Ahnung, wie man eine wissenschaftliche Studie anfertigt ?  Ich kann mich erinnern, dass Sie mal geschrieben haben, Sie hätten eine technisches Hochschulstudium absolviert. Da sollten Ihnen die Bedingungen wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens allerdings doch geläufig sein.    _Zitat: Es ist nicht meine Schuld, wenn mir ständig unterstellt wird , die Angebote an Sie oder Pianoman wären Werbung. Ich habe jedesmal eindeutig geschrieben, daß ich Ihnen damit die Möglichkeit geben will, selbst kennenzulernen, was Sie hier beurteilen oder verurteilen._    Woher wollen Sie eigentlich wissen, an welchen Eso-Seminaren ich schon teilgenommen habe, woher wollen Sie wissen, auf welchen Esoterik-Messen ich mich schon herumgetrieben habe, und welche Angebote ich dort ausprobiert habe ? Sie können mir glauben, dass ich fast jeden Schmonz, der auf diesen Veranstaltung  unter Volk gebracht werden soll, schon "live" erlebt habe. Unter anderem deswegen, um mir nicht ständig dieses Argument anhören zu müssen.  Ich beschäftige mich - z.Tl. auch wissenschaftlich - wahrscheinlich schon wesentlich länger mit dieser Szene als Sie, und habe dabei soviel Müll selbst erlebt, dass ich mir ein Urteil anmaße. Hören Sie also bitte auf, Ihren Kritikern Inkompetenz zu unterstellen, dass könnte nämlich ins Auge gehen.    *Zitat:* _Also mal angenohmen, Sie trauen Sich und versuchen mal die Fernbehandlung und ich irre mich oder nehme Sie auf den Arm. Was verlieren Sie denn dann ?_   Viel interessanter ist dabei die Frage, welche Konsequenzen Sie ziehen, sollten Sie sich irren. Aber ich glaube, die Frage habe ich Ihnen schon gestellt. Sie haben sie nicht beantwortet.    *Zitat:* _Ich kritisiere auch gar nicht, daß die Medizin nicht für alles eine Lösung hat , nicht mal, daß Ärzte Fehler machen . Fehler machen ist menschlich , vor allem bei den unglaublichen Arbeitszeiten für viele Ärzte . Es sind manche der Ärzte selber, die mit dem Anspruch auftreten, unfehlbar zu sein._   Na, da sind die Biosens ja ganz anders gestrickt.   _Zitat: Den Wunsch nach einer genaueren Überprüfung verstehe ich sehr gut._ _Genau deswegen hatte ich das Angebot mit den kostenlosen Behandlungen gemacht._  Würde es bezüglich des Behandlungserfolgs einen Unterschied machen, ob die Behandlung kostenlos war ?    _Zitat: Klienten sind in den meisten Fällen mündige Menschen, die selbst entscheiden, welche medizinischen Behandlungen sie in Anspruch nehmen wollen. Meine persönliche Meinung ist dabei nicht maßgeblich._  Nur um es klarzustellen: Sie nehmen keine medizinischen Behandlung vor. Das verbietet nämlich der Gesetzgeber. Oder sind Ihnen die Grenzen von Laientätigkeit nicht bekannt ?   _Zitat: Aber naja , was bildlich gesprochen oder "vor meinem inneren Auge sah ich.... " bedeutet , scheint auch nicht allen Menschen klar zu sein . Anders kann ich mir manche Beiträge hier nicht erklären._   Die wesentliche Aussage der angesprochen Textpassage ist:_ Mein geistiger Bruder K., der das innere Wort hat und es aus Bildern, die er in sich sieht, formuliert, hat mir bestätigt, dass es Jesus gewesen ist, den ich sehen durfte._ Noch Fragen?   _Zitat: Die ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit war als Ergänzung gedacht, denn wie gesagt, ich muß auch Rechnungen bezahlen und es wäre auch schön, mal wieder ins Kino oder Theater gehen zu können, ohne darüber nachzudenken oder einfach finanziell nicht auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen zu sein._ _Falls ich aber immer nur Klienten haben sollte, die finanziell so wie ich dastehen, dann wird das wohl nichts werden._   Sie schreiben, Sie haben die Hochschulreife und ein Studium absolviert. Und da fällt Ihnen nicht besseres ein, als eine Beschäftigung als Biosens ?    _Zitat: Daß Menschen in einem Hospiz sind, weil sie sterbenskrank sind, das weiß ich auch. Aber es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob man an seinen letzten Tagen leidet und in Verzweiflung geht, oder ob man in Frieden loslassen kann._  _Das Morphium mag gegen die körperlichen Schmerzen helfen, aber wohl nicht gegen die seelischen._  Wie ich schon sagte, Sie haben den Größenwahn. Glauben Sie allen Ernstes, dem Pflegefachkräften in Hospizen wäre der Begriff Sterbebegleitung ein Fremdwort ? Was, meinen Sie, machen die den ganzen Tag ? Sich nur um körperliche Belange kümmern ? Waren Sie schon einmal in einem Hospiz ? Der Satz ist ´ne Frechheit.   _Zitat: Wieso gehen Sie bitte bei Menschen, die nicht Ihrer Meinung sind immer vom schlimmsten aus ?_  Wie meinen?   _Zitat: Die Annahme, ich würde von Klienten mehr Geld nehmen, weil sie besonders krank sind, ist wirklich mehr als zynisch._  Ich habe Ihnen nur eine Frage gestellt, nichts unterstellt. Das ist ein Unterschied.   _Zitat: Ein bißchen mehr Vertrauen in meine Ehrlichkeit und falls Sie Sich überwinden können, in Gott und Ihren Schutzengel , natürlich nur unter dem Vorbehalt, daß sie vielleicht existieren oder auch nicht, wären nicht schlecht._  In welchem Zusammenhang ?   *Zitat: Ihre Befürchtung ,daß ausgerechnet bei Ihnen ein Placebo - Effekt auftritt , ist echt rührend . Ich rechne eher mit einem Anti - Placebo - Effekt , weil Sie Sich durch Ihre ablehnende Haltung für die Energie blockieren.*  Sie haben tatsächlich keine Ahnung vom wissenschaftlichen Arbeit in der Medizin.   *Zitat: Klar geht es darum, negative Energien zu entfernen. Das erfordert aber auch eine gewisse Ernsthaftigkeit und der Klient hat auch einen Eigenanteil daran.*  Die Chakren wissen, wann ich oder Sie ernsthaft sind ? Und die Blockaden der Meridiane auch ?    *Zitat: Zumindest sollte man sich eine Stunde am Tag in der Grundhaltung hinlegen - oder setzen* _-Arme locker neben dem Körper, ohne ihn zu berühren und die Hände leicht geöffnet_ _-die Augen geschlossen_ _-die Beine berühren sich nicht und überkreuzen sich nicht_  Die Chakren wissen, ob ich auf dem Rücken liege, und die Arme neben dem Körper liege habe ? Und ob meine Beine überkreuzt sind oder nicht ? Und die Blockaden wissen das auch ?   _Zitat: Es geht auch, wenn man sich vor dem Schlafen so hinlegt. Sorgen um Ihren Nachtschlaf brauchen Sie dabei nicht zu haben , denn bei der Meditation schläft man ohnehin meist ein._  Wenn ich mich so hinlege, schlafe ich gewiss nicht. Ich bevorzuge nämlich schon seit Kindesbeinen die Embryonalhaltung, allerdings mittlerweile ohne Daumen im Mund.    *Zitat: Aber auch wenn sie das alles nicht tun, wird die Energie sie erreichen, nur sind die Reaktionen dann heftiger und dauern länger. Und da ja Gott im Spiel ist , kommt sie auch zur richtigen Zeit an und ohne Energieverlust.*  Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.   *Zitat: Falls Sie an schweren Depressionen oder einer anderen schweren Krankheit leiden sollten , dann schicken Sie mir bitte auch eine pn , denn dann ist es wegen der Reaktionen nicht immer sinnvoll , anfangs nur Fernbehandlungen durchzuführen.*  Warum nicht ? Heilt der Herr nur leichte Krankheiten auf Entfernung ?    _Zitat: Es ist schon ziemlich schwierig , sich aus der Sozialhilfe heraus selbständig zu machen._  Aber für die Rechungen von Philippi hat´s noch gereicht, oder?  Oder sind Sie in der Bredouille wegen Philippi ?   _Zitat: Da ich mich jetzt mehr auf die Lösung dieser Probleme konzentrieren will, werde ich nur noch selten etwas hier schreiben._   Na sicher, wenn die Argumente ausgehen, ziehen wir uns mit einem mitleidheischenden Vorwand einfach zurück. Wenn Ihnen die Bewältigung Ihrer monetären Probleme soviel Arbeit bereitet, wundere ich mich, warum Sie überhaupt die Zeit in Ihre umfänglichen Beiträge investiert haben.   *Larmoyanz, mandalaya, ist ein ziemlich unangenehmer Charakterzug.*   _Pianoman_

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Frosch, 
Sie haben eine merkwürdige Definition von Werbung . Ich dachte immer , bei Werbung geht es darum , etwas zu verkaufen, für das man eine Gegenleistung bekommt.  
Offenbar ist es Ihnen nicht aufgefallen , daß ich mich bemüht habe , die von Ihnen gestellten Fragen zu beantworten.  
Aber Sie wollten ja auch gar keine Antworten , sondern nur eine Zielscheibe für Ihre Agressionen. 
Und ob es Viktor eine gute Idee findet , daß ich hier schreibe - da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe ihn auch nicht gefragt , weil ich nämlich ein freier Mensch bin und selbst entscheide, was ich mache. 
Wir haben in dem Sinne gar keine Schulungsunterlagen. In einem Seminar macht man sich nämlich seine eigenen Mitschriften. 
Außerdem habe ich ein ganz gutes Gedächtnis und einen eigenen Kopf zum Denken.  
Glückliche Menschen ruhen  genug in sich selbst , um die Welt und die Menschen so zu akzeptieren , wie sie sind , in all ihrer Vielfarbigkeit und Meinungsvielfalt . 
Sie sind innerlich frei , auch frei von Agressionen oder sie wissen, wie sie die loslassen können . 
Sie bemühen sich, ihren Mitmenschen mit Achtung , Mitgefühl und selbstloser Liebe zu begegnen , ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten oder daß ihnen auf die gleiche Art begegnet wird.  
Lese ich dagegen Ihre Beiträge , dann schlägt mir nur Haß , Wut und Verbitterung entgegen und zwar von Anfang an. 
Diese Gefühle sind nur destruktiv und sie machen krank , vor allem den , von dem sie ausgehen . Das wird Ihnen auch jeder gute Arzt mit Menschenkenntnis bestätigen. 
Erst wollte ich Ihre Beiträge gar nicht beantworten , aber ich hatte tatsächlich gehofft , diesen  Panzer irgendwie ein wenig durchdringen zu können. 
Aus früheren Zeiten kenne ich die genannten Gefühle und ihre Wirkung selbst, nur habe ich inzwischen auch gelernt , daß man sie überwinden kann. 
Sollten Sie irgendwann den Wunsch haben , das auch zu lernen , dann melden Sie Sich bei mir . Ich werde mich dann bemühen, zu ignorieren , was Sie mir bis dahin noch alles an den Kopf werfen. 
Mit den besten Wünschen für ein glückliches Leben , 
mandalaya

----------


## Frosch

> Hallo Frosch, 
> Sie haben eine merkwürdige Definition von Werbung . Ich dachte immer , bei Werbung geht es darum , etwas zu verkaufen, für das man eine Gegenleistung bekommt.

 Lesen Sie sich Ihren vorherigen Beitrag in Ruhe durch und lassen Sie sich die Sätze auf der Zunge zergehen, dann werden auch Sie irgendwann verstehen, was ich meine. 
Falls der Groschen nicht fällt: Sie bieten Pianoman oder mir oder auch anderen hier Ihre Biomeditation an. Bei uns würden Sie es kostenlos durchführen, bei anderen "gut betuchten" Kunden sich das Geld dann aber doch holen. Und das soll kein Verkaufen sein? Mich wundern Ihre Grundverständnisse über Werbung, Marketing, PR oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag.   

> Lese ich dagegen Ihre Beiträge , dann schlägt mir nur Haß , Wut und Verbitterung entgegen und zwar von Anfang an. 
> Diese Gefühle sind nur destruktiv und sie machen krank , vor allem den , von dem sie ausgehen . Das wird Ihnen auch jeder gute Arzt mit Menschenkenntnis bestätigen.

 Ach Du lieber Himmel, was wollen Sie mir eigentlich noch alles unterstellen, damit ich Ihre angebotene Biomeditation nutze?  
Herr, schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel!   

> Erst wollte ich Ihre Beiträge gar nicht beantworten , aber ich hatte tatsächlich gehofft , diesen  Panzer irgendwie ein wenig durchdringen zu können.

 Hätte ich als Nickname besser Schildkröte wählen sollen?    

> Aus früheren Zeiten kenne ich die genannten Gefühle und ihre Wirkung selbst, nur habe ich inzwischen auch gelernt , daß man sie überwinden kann. 
> Mit den besten Wünschen für ein glückliches Leben , 
> mandalaya

 Sollten Sie wirklich ein Hochschulstudium absolviert haben, dann muß das sehr lange zurückliegen. Vielleicht werden Sie bald ausgezeichnet mit der goldenen Sonne, weil Sie so toll sind auf dem Gebiet als Biosens. 
Was müssen Sie unglücklich sein, daß Sie allen Menschen unterstellen, daß sie ohne Biosens nicht glücklich und zufrieden leben können. 
Mandayala, eines noch: Pianoman hat es richtig erkannt, Sie leiden an Größenwahn! Wer meint, in einem Hospiz mit irgendwelchem Händeauflegen den totkranken Menschen das Sterben zu erleichtern, der sollte vielleicht wirklich sich erstmal ein Bild machen, in dem er einen Tag in einem Hospiz verbringt! Morphium und ähnliches können Sie nicht ersetzen und ob Menschen, die in den letzten Zügen des Lebens liegen (hoffentlich schmerzlos, hoffentlich nicht nach Luft ringend, hoffentlich nicht bei vollem Bewußtsein etc.), noch einen Sinn für Esoterik haben, schließe ich einfach mal aus.  
@ Pianoman,  
vielen Dank für Ihren letzten Beitrag. Stellenweise habe ich laut gelacht.  
Quack, quack, der Frosch

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo mandalaya,  abgesehen davon, dass Sie sich bezüglich des Beitrags wohl im Irrtum über den Autor befinden und nur, damit klar wird, dass Ihre Beiträge gelesen werden:   _Zitat: Wir haben in dem Sinne gar keine Schulungsunterlagen. In einem Seminar macht man sich nämlich seine eigenen Mitschriften._  Die Ausbildungskosten betragen z. Zt. 2.000 Euro *zuzüglich 120 Euro für Lehrmaterial*. (www.VictorPhilippi.de)   *Zitat: Und ob es Viktor eine gute Idee findet , daß ich hier schreibe - da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Ich habe ihn auch nicht gefragt , weil ich nämlich ein freier Mensch bin und selbst entscheide, was ich mache.*   Machen Sie sich keine Sorgen, der Herr Lehnert hat das auch gemacht.    *Zitat:* _Glückliche Menschen ruhen genug in sich selbst , um die Welt und die Menschen so zu akzeptieren , wie sie sind , in all ihrer Vielfarbigkeit und Meinungsvielfalt ._ _Sie sind innerlich frei , auch frei von Agressionen oder sie wissen, wie sie die loslassen können ._ _Sie bemühen sich, ihren Mitmenschen mit Achtung , Mitgefühl und selbstloser Liebe zu begegnen , ohne eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten oder daß ihnen auf die gleiche Art begegnet wird._ _Lese ich dagegen Ihre Beiträge , dann schlägt mir nur Haß , Wut und Verbitterung entgegen und zwar von Anfang an._  _Diese Gefühle sind nur destruktiv und sie machen krank , vor allem den , von dem sie ausgehen . Das wird Ihnen auch jeder gute Arzt mit Menschenkenntnis bestätigen._ _Erst wollte ich Ihre Beiträge gar nicht beantworten , aber ich hatte tatsächlich gehofft , diesen Panzer irgendwie ein wenig durchdringen zu können._ _Aus früheren Zeiten kenne ich die genannten Gefühle und ihre Wirkung selbst, nur habe ich inzwischen auch gelernt , daß man sie überwinden kann._  Hatten wir das nicht schon mal ? Die Kritiker der Biomeditation sind voll Hass, Wut und Verbitterung, destruktiv, intolerant, mißachtend, seelisch gepanzert (Wilhelm Reich lässt grüßen), mit einem Wort blockiert, also *krank*.  Wenn das keine Diskrimierung ist, was dann. Eine fundierte psychiatrische Diagnose ?   *Zitat:Sollten Sie irgendwann den Wunsch haben , das auch zu lernen , dann melden Sie Sich bei mir . Ich werde mich dann bemühen, zu ignorieren , was Sie mir bis dahin noch alles an den Kopf werfen.*  Wie schon gesagt: Larmoyanz ist ein unangenehmer Charakterzug.   
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Hallo mandalaya, 
nun hab ich doch noch ein paar Fragen zu dem letzten Beitrag. 
Diesen Zusammenhang verstehe ich überhaupt nicht!*   

> Den Wunsch nach einer genaueren Überprüfung verstehe ich sehr gut.
> Genau deswegen hatte ich das Angebot mit den kostenlosen Behandlungen gemacht.

 *Was hat das Angebot einer kostenlosen Behandlung mit einer genaueren Überprüfung zu tun?
Glaubst du das ich dem traue was jemand nicht nachprüfbar schreibt?
Das wäre so wie wenn ich mit einem Freund durch die Stadt laufe,
er an Gehilfen durch die Straßen humpelt -ohne das er eine Erkrankung hätte!-  
und ich rufe: Du seist geheilt er die Gehhilfen wegwirft und ruft: seht Er hat mich geheilt.....
Nicht nachweisbar aber ein genialer Showeffekt!*   

> Das Einverständis meiner zukünftigen Klienten vorrausgesetzt, wäre es vielleicht möglich , so etwas wie anonymisierte Fallstudien anzufertigen, indem man die ärztliche Krankenakte vor der Behandlung und nach Abschluß derselben gegenüberstellt. 
> Ich halte allerdings nicht alle Krankheitsbilder für geeignet .Es sollten schon Krankheiten sein, bei denen man nicht einfach mit dem Placebo-Effekt argumentieren kann. 
> Ich habe auch nicht die Fachkenntnis, um so etwas allein anzufertigen , aber vielleicht hilft mir dann ja jemand hier, der sie hat?

 *Du scheinst nicht zu wissen wie eine solche Studie vor sich geht, oder.
Hierbei ist es nicht getan das man sich "ein paar" User aus einem Forum schnappt und dann per "Fernheilung" diese von ihren Leiden kuriert!
Im übrigen geht eine solche Studie, nie ohne das Einverständis der Betroffenen!
Welche Krankheiten schweben dir den überhaupt vor?*   

> Man darf mir ruhig die Intelligenz zutrauen, daß ich mir, wenn ich Werbung machen will, eine andere Plattform suchen werde, als eine Forumsdiskussion, in der so gut wie alle total anti-Biomeditation eingestellt sind.
> Dafür verteile ich dann echt lieber Flyer und richte mir eine Homepage ein.
> Irgendwie finde ich es nicht besonders fair , einerseits Beweise zu fordern und mir andererseits zu verbieten , das Erbringen von Beweisen anzubieten.
> Vielleicht ist es ja möglich , den Wink mit den Forumsregeln unter diesem Aspekt noch einmal zu überdenken.
> Wenn ich keine Behandlungen anbieten kann, dann bin ich in der Diskussion total benachteiligt.

 *Habe ich deine Intelligenz angezweifelt? 
Nicht das ich wüsste, sollte dies aber so rüber gekommen sein ENTSCHULDIGE ich mich hiermit in aller Form! 
Wenn ich Beweise fordere, dann solche die ggf. bereits existieren - wenn der Biosens so gut ist wie du behauptest!-
müssten doch schon lange irgendwelche Fallstudien gemacht worden sein um deren (fraglichen) Nutzen grundlegend zu Beweisen!!! 
Den Wink mit den Forumsregeln werde ich mir nicht noch einmal überlegen. 
Da wir keine Behandlung anbieten und du keine anbieten sollst sind wir alle in der gleichen Lage!
Also ergo keine Benachteiligung. 
Ansonst bitte einen deiner (wie heißt das bei Euch Kunden/ Patient/ Gast ??) sich hier anzumelden um über seine/ ihre real existierenden (nachfollziehbaren) Probleme - Krankheit/ Gebrechen- 
zu erzählen und wie du ihm/ ihr (nicht nachvollziehbar!) geholfen hast.
Aber leider leider hast du damit immer noch keinen wissenschaftlichen  Beweis angeführt!*   

> Und eine Bedingung dabei wäre auch, daß mein echter Name dabei anonym bleibt, denn ich schätze es, ein Privatleben zu haben.
> Die Rahmenbedingungen müßte man sicher noch konkret festlegen.
> Das ist aber auch eher eine langfristige Angelegenheit.

 *Also wir befinden uns hier in einem öffentlichen Forum! 
Kaum jemand weiß hier (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen!) den Namen vom anderen!
Welche Rahmenbedingungen? Für eine Studie - endschuldige bitte- so etwas dauert JAHRE! Kostete jede Menge Geld! 
Ausserdem müsste alles von einer anderen unabhängigen Stelle kontrolliert werden.
Alle die sich darauf einlassen müssen sich zuerst komplett med. Untersuchen lassen und dies während der Studie immer wieder! 
Hinzu kommt das du sicherlich nicht immer eine "Fernheilung" machen kannst! Also die Beteiligten wohl auch mal sehen müsstest!
Wäre es nicht seriöser wenn du mit allen zuerst ein persönliches Gespräch führen würdest so Auge in Auge?
Warum aber nicht den Namen nennen? 
Wenn die Studie Erfolge hätte, überleg mal, Du wärst dann sofort Die die  dem Biosens zu einem durchschlagenden Erfolg verholfen hätte. 
Du siehst das mit der Studie, hat so keinen Wert!
Es gäbe aber ggf eine Möglichkeit, suche dir einen Med.Studenten der noch eine Doktorarbeit sucht.
Vielleicht gibt es ja die Mög. das du so zu einer wissenschaftlich fundierten Studie kommst, die Zweifelsfrei sagt Biosens ist Nonsens oder es ist das Mittel auf das wir alle schon seit dem Anbeginn der Menschwerdung warten.....  
gruß Schubser*

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Pianoman,   
1. - meine ich damit nicht in erster Linie sie
-habe ich viele Ihrer Fragen beantwortet , nur haben Sie das nicht gemerkt und das gleiche nochmal gefragt
- wollte ich alle Fragen beantworten, müßte ich eine Schreibkraft einstellen
-haben Sie ein persönliches Gespräch , in dem ich alles in angemessenem zeitlichen Rahmen hätte beantworten können , abgelehnt 
-ist mir nicht entgangen , daß Sie Sich um Objektivität bemühen , 
- nur - Sie Sind ein Mensch und damit ein subjektives Wesen - und deswegen sind Ihrer Objektivität Grenzen gesetzt , so wie bei allen Menschen 
-ist es nur in Grenzen möglich , sich selbst gegenüber objektiv zu sein und damit ist es auch nur begrenzt möglich , die eigene Objektivität einzuschätzen 
-dazu gibt es garantiert auch wissenschaftliche Studien 
- Vorurteile sind einem meist gar nicht mehr bewußt , weil man sie schon verinnerlicht hat 
- auch ich habe Fragen gestellt ,die nicht beantwortet wurden  
-Auf Ihr Verständnis bin ich nicht angewiesen und ich bin auch nicht ewig unverstanden , auch wenn Sie das nicht glauben können 
+ siehe 14  
2 
-nur mit Reden kann ich die Wirksamkeit nicht beweisen , mit behandeln aber schon
-kann ich aber nicht , wenn ich es nicht anbieten darf
-Ist dieser Zusammenhang wirklich so schwer nachvollziehbar ? 
- ich habe
-kostenlose Behandlungen
.-die Teilnahme an einer Doppelblindstudie
-anonymisierte Fallstudien 
angeboten. Was soll ich denn noch vorschlagen ? 
3 
Pianoman , merken Sie eigentlich daß Sich hier kaum noch einer zu äußern wagt , der nicht Ihrer Meinung ist oder der von Frosch ? Weil die nämlich keine Lust darauf haben, hier plattgemacht zu werden. Sie lassen ohnehin keine andere Meinung als Ihre gelten und so lange man Ihnen Recht gibt, kann man ansonsten unter die Gürtellinie zielen , wie man will .
Die Beispiele dafür sind so vielfältig , daß sie einem regelrecht ein Lochmuster in die Augen stechen . Darum sagen die meisten lieber gar nichts mehr und Sie halten das dann für Zustimmung. 
Sie sprechen doch in letzter Konsequenz allen , die kein rein wissenschaftliches Weltbild haben, die Fähigkeit zu rationalem Denken ab , also die Klarheit ihres Verstandes . 
Wenn Sie das in der Welt außerhalb des Forums auch so machen, sind Sie irgendwann sehr einsam oder nur noch von Jasagern und Gleichgesinnten umgeben. Dann können Sie Sich immer gegenseitig bestätigen, daß Sie recht haben , so wie hier im Forum . 
Weiterbringen wird Sie das aber nicht , denn das setzt Vielfalt vorraus. 
Was ich jetzt an sie und weiter oben an Frosch geschrieben habe , das ist wirklich provozierend , aber es ist auch meine ehrliche Meinung und es mußte mal gesagt werden, auch wenn ich dafür vielleicht aus dem Forum fliege. 
Dann haben Sie hier wenigstens wieder Ihre Ruhe. 
Wären Sie Politiker , hätten wir vermutlich schon den 3. Weltkrieg gehabt , da Sie friedliche Koexistenz ja ablehnen. 
Aus meiner Sicht , aber womöglich nicht nur aus meiner , haben Sie die Wissenschaft zu einer Ersatzreligion gemacht und führen jetzt hier einen Glaubenskrieg , in dem Sie unbedingt recht behalten müssen , weil vermutlich Ihr Seelenfrieden davon abhängt. 
Sicher in der guten Absicht , andere vor Fehlern zu bewahren . 
Das haben vor Ihnen viele , viele andere auch schon versucht , z.B. ich , und Sie sind alle jämmerlich gescheitert. 
Das liegt daran , daß die Menschen nicht gerettet werden wollen . 
Sie wollen ihre eigenen Fehler machen und ihre eigenen Erfahrungen und sie brauchen und wollen auch niemanden , der ihnen das Denken abnimmt . 
Es geht auch gar nicht anders , weil jeder seinen eigenen Weg gehen muß , auch wenn Sie den für falsch halten und auch wenn das manchmal sehr tragisch ist . 
Nur so kann man lernen und sich entwickeln. 
Wenn Sie das versuchen zu akzeptieren , dann sind Sie einen Schritt weiter auf dem Weg zu innerer Freiheit. 
Dann können Sie nämlich einen Krieg beenden , den Sie nur verlieren können und in dem Sie einen großen Teil Ihres Leben verschwenden. 
Ihre Arbeit in allen Ehren , aber was Sie hier im Forum tun , das ist destruktiv , vor allem für Sie selbst. 
Und außerdem , wenn Sie irgendwann mal krank und allein sein sollten , was hoffentlich nie geschieht , dann wird es nicht die Wissenschaft sein , die Ihnen Halt gibt . 
Das werden dann vielleicht gerade die Menschen sein , deren Ansichten Sie so erbittert bekämpfen und vielleicht sogar auch so etwas wie Glaube . 
Ich hab das alles schon durch und darum habe ich auch keine Lust , Krieg zu führen. 
Die einzigen , die davon was haben , sind unser aller Blockaden und denen will ich nun gerade nicht zuarbeiten. 
Auch das ist ein Grund , warum ich mich zurückziehen will. 
Die Argumente gehen mir gewiß nicht aus . Mein Hauptargument besteht darin , andere zu behandeln.  
noch zu den übrigen Fragen : 
4 Sinn und Zweck meiner Anwesenheit war , daß sich hier jemand äußert, der den Gegenstand der Diskussion kennengelernt hat , damit die unbeteiligten Leser auch mal was anderes lesen können als Vorurteile und das habe ich erreicht. Seine Meinung muß sich jetzt jeder selbst bilden. Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Grund , warum ich hier ewig diese Diskussion weiterführen soll. 
5 
-für sie zählen nur wissenschaftliche Studien als Beweis und keine individuellen Erfahrungen
-Offenbar sind Sie Sich über die Bedeutung subjektiver Erfahrungen für Ihr eigenes Leben gar nicht im klaren . Versuchen Sie mal , einen Tag ohne auszukommen . 
-wenn Sie Sich was zu essen oder eine Hose kaufen , arbeiten Sie dann auch vorher ein paar Studien durch ? 
-Oder kaufen Sie dann auf Grundlage Ihrer Vorlieben und subjektiven Erfahrungen ?   
6.
-Ich betrachte Sie nicht als Kunden und mich nicht als Händler 
- Skepsis ist eine Sache , etwas als Gewißheit hinzustellen , ohne es zu probieren , noch dazu , wo es umsonst angeboten wird , eine andere 
-Skeptisch war ich anfangs auch , aber ich habe es versucht und mir hat es geholfen  
- das zugeschweißte Loch im Herzen - das ist eine der Stellen mit den symbolischen Bildern ,  
- 120 werden auch jetzt schon manche Menschen , sogar von ganz allein 
Biomez gibt es auch noch nicht so lange und es ist ein sehr kleiner Berufsverband , die Mitgliederzahl können sie ja auf biomez.de nachzählen . 
-Vielleicht erwarten Sie ein bißchen viel an Studien , angesichts der kurzen Zeit und des begrenzten Budgets ? 
- Warum fragen Sie nicht bei Biomez nach , das wird ja angeboten oder fragen Viktor selber ganz persönlich , wenn mal wieder ein " Abend des Heilens " stattfindet ?
Wenn es in Berlin ist , lade ich Sie sogar ein . 
-warten wir doch mal eine Weile ab , was unsere private Feldstudie bringt   
7. Stellen Sie sich mal den Rummel vor , wenn ich ein paar Fallstudien bringe , die beweisen , daß es funktioniert. Darauf kann ich gut verzichten. Darum - Anonymität ! 
8 - ja das mache ich
-lassen Sie das doch die "harten Fälle" entscheiden , ob sie zu mir kommen ! 
9. Bei einem technischen Studium beschäftigt man sich nicht mit den Feinheiten medizinscher Fallstudien. 
Sie hätten mir z.B auch Ihre Hilfe anbieten können ,da es ja Ihrer Qualifikation entspricht und Sie es sind , der immer auf Studien besteht . 
Oder einfach , weil Sie ein netter Mensch sind . 
10. 
-geht es bei dieser Kritik nicht nur um Sie 
Ich unterstelle Ihnen nicht Inkompetenz in Bezug auf die Eso - Szene . 
Ich sage , daß Sie ganz konkret keine Erfahrungen mit der Biomeditation haben und zwar alle außer ama und mir . 
11 
Nur weil Frosch , denn um die ging es da , vielleicht 3 Fernbehandlungen absolviert und nichts passiert , daraus werde ich gar keine Konsequenzen ziehen. 
Vor allem nicht , wenn sie dabei so wenig kooperativ ist wie Sie und nicht mal die Grundhaltung einnimmt während der Meditation. Ich bevorzuge übrigens die gleiche Schlafhaltung wie Sie und ich schlafe trotzdem bei der Meditation ein . 
Sollte eine Studie , an der ich selbst teilgenohmen habe , die Unwirksamkeit beweisen , werde ich meine Klienten abstimmen lassen , ob ich weiterarbeiten soll und meinetwegen können Sie dann persönlich die Stimmen auszählen um sicherzugehen . 
12 
Sie kennen mich nicht genug , um das beurteilen zu können.  
13. Ob die Behandlung was gekostet hat oder nicht , beeinflußt nicht die Wirksamkeit. 
Ob der Klient aufgeschlossen oder ablehnend ist , spielt sogar eine große Rolle.  
14 Das ist z.B. aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. 
Die Frage dazu war , ob ich weiß , daß Fernbehandlung keine ärztliche Behandlung ersetzt. 
Außerdem steht dort auch nicht , da ich irgendetwas medizinisch relevantes mache.  
15 -falsche Textpassage
-gleicher Text , ganz am Anfang - der schwebende Jesus ist ein Bild , das vor dem
inneren Auge erscheint und nicht etwas , das real in Taubenheim passiert 
+ das Beispiel mit dem Herzen . Da steht es ganz klar da , daß das ein inneres Bild ist  
16
Ich finde die Arbeit als Biosens erfüllender und sinnvoller , als alles , was ich vorher gelernt habe . Jemand , der Ingenieur aus Berufung ist , sagt das vermutlich auch über seine Arbeit. Für mich war es nie die erste Wahl , sondern ein systembedingter ( DDR ) Kompromiß . 
17 
Warum lassen Sie die Leute in dem Hospiz , die Kranken und die Pflegekräfte nicht einfach selbst entscheiden , ob sie das dann annehmen wollen. 
Ich glaube, die können gut für sich selbst sprechen und da es auch Ärzte gibt, die Biosens sind , vermute ich , daß sie vielleicht auch nicht alle so festgefahren sind in dem Hospiz .
+
Es gibt Biosens , die schon seit Jahren Sterbebegleitung machen. 
18
Ist schon so. Sonst würden Sie manche Fragen gar nicht so stellen. 
19 
Ja genau . Z.B. die Frage mit dem Hospiz als Ausgangspunkt für die Selbstständigkeit. Eine Frage kann auch eine Unterstellung sein.
Sie sind ein viel zu guter Rhetoriker , um das nicht zu wissen. 
20
Können Sie immer nur in einem bestimmten Zusammenhang vertrauen ? Das ist schade für Sie. 
21 
Hätten Sie das mit den Reaktionen gelesen , würden Sie das jetzt nicht fragen. Bereits vorhandene Symptome können sich als Reaktion auch verstärken. 
Auch wenn das ein Zeichen ist , daß sich Blockaden auflösen und kein Schaden entstehen kann , kann das für einen psychotischen oder depressiven Klienten o.ä. schon beängstigend sein. 
Um dem entgegenzuwirken , behandelt man in solchen Fällen zuerst auf jeden Fall auch mit Kontaktbehandlungen. 
22 
Ohne die Biomeditation wäre ich noch krank oder tot und könnte von Selbstständigkeit bestenfalls träumen. 
Und ohne den Lehrgang könnte ich gar nicht als Biosens arbeiten . 
Außerdem käme ich mit dem, was der Lehrgang kostet max. 2 - 3 Monate aus .Das reicht nicht aus , um einen Klientenstamm aufzubauen . 
Und ansonsten ist diese Bemerkung eher unsachlich als objektiv. 
23 siehe oben + Es war mir klar, daß Sie das mit den Argumenten sagen werden. Damit kann ich leben. 
24
Unterrichtsunterlagen.
1 CD + 2DVDs -für die Meditation + ein Buch , kannte ich alles schon vorher , weil es jeder frei kaufen kann 
Deswegen sind das aus meiner Sicht keine spezifischen Lehrgangsmaterialien. Ist aber auch irgendwie Ansichtssache . 
Davon abgesehen habe ich auch dort nicht reingesehen.   
zu Beitrag 186  
25 Darf ich unabhängig von der Biomeditation auch eine persönliche Meinung haben?
Um die handelt es sich nämlich . 
Nicht alle Kritiker sind von den genannten Gefühlen geprägt , manche aber schon.
Und Wilhelm Reich ist mir ziemlich egal. 
Mit Ihrem Totschlagargument können Sie natürlich jede Kritik abblocken . Kritische Selbstreflexion sieht aber anders aus. 
26
Sie können mich gern für larmoyant halten . Das ist dann eben Ihre subjektive Meinung. Für jemanden , der sich auf das rein rationale zurückgezogen hat , muß das wahrscheinlich so aussehen. 
Womöglich würden Ihnen ein wenig " Larmoyanz " und ein paar engelsflügelige Kätzchen ja auch ganz gut tun. Dann erkennen Sie vielleicht auch , daß ich nicht Ihr Feind bin und Sie nicht gegen mich zu kämpfen brauchen. 
Versuchen Sie es mal mit der Vorstellung , daß ich vielleicht ein recht netter und hilfsbereiter Mensch bin.   
Hallo Frosch, 
zumindestens verstehe ich jetzt , wie Sie denken.  
Aber erklären Sie mir mal , woher die gutbetuchten Klienten es wissen sollen , wenn ich Sie, Frosch , behandelt habe ? Dafür brauche ich doch irgendeinen Beweis von Ihnen , sonst kann ich ja einfach behaupten , was ich will.  
Wenn ich Referenzen brauche, kann ich darum jemand von den Leuten bitten , die ich schon behandle . Dazu brauche ich mir niemand im Forum zu suchen . Und wenn , warum sollen das gerade Sie sein ?  
So ein Schreiben oder was immer Sie Sich vorstellen , wäre auf jeden Fall unsinnig. 
Soll ich mir das dann an die Wand hängen ?
Wie soll der Klient bitte nachprüfen , ob ich mir das nicht selbst geschrieben habe ? 
Ich werde außerdem noch eine Menge Leute umsonst behandeln , weil ich ein Problem damit habe , jemand wegzuschicken , nur weil er kein Geld hat .
Nach Ihrer Logik dürfte ich entweder nur umsonst oder nur für den vollen Preis arbeiten.  
Meine Überlegung ging eigentlich so: 
-jeder der die Diskussion liest glaubt, daß es nicht funktioniert -also ziemlich viele 
-ich schreibe auch was und schaffe damit mehr Ausgewogenheit und ich biete an , es mal zu probieren 
-logisch , daß das dann kostenlos ist ,auch die Kontaktbehandlungen 
-Fernbehandlungen mache ich außerdem immer umsonst , auch bei zahlenden Klienten , bezahlt wird nur die Kontaktbehandlung = Hände auflegen 
-Forumnutzer ABC probiert es aus und merkt , daß es doch funktioniert 
-ABC hört auf , seine Vorurteile als Gewißheit zu verbreiten   
War offensichtlich naiv . Würde es mir angeboten , hätte ich es schon aus Neugier probiert , aber wer nicht will , der soll es eben lassen . 
Ansonsten habe ich meine subjektive Wahrnehmung hinsichtlich Ihrer Beiträge beschrieben . Und wo habe ich geschrieben , daß alle Menschen ohne Biosens umglücklich sein müssen ? 
Sie sind nicht "alle Menschen" und Pianoman auch nicht .   
Hallo Patientenschubser ,  
das Angebot einer kostenlosen Behandlung hat was mit einer subjektiven Überprüfung durch die eigene Wahrnehmung zu tun . 
Deiner eigenen Wahrnehmung wirst Du ja vermutlich schon vertrauen , zumal der Verlauf dieser Diskussion beweist , daß es mit meinen suggestiven Fähigkeiten nicht so weit her ist und darum nicht daran liegen kann , wenn doch was passiert 
Psychische Krankheiten vielleicht eher nicht , da kann man immer von Suggestion sprechen . Eher sowas wie irreversible Verletzungen , Sachen , die man mit einem Röntgenbild oder CT nachweisen kann , manche Stoffwechselkrankheiten o.ä. 
Ich werde mir den Tipp mit dem Medizinstudenten durch den Kopf gehen lassen , wenn ich soweit bin. 
Bei den Fallstudien hatte ich an Klienten gedacht , die sich regelmäßig von mir mit Handauflegen behandeln lassen.
Mit denen rede ich natürlich auch regelmäßig. Mit den nur - Fernbehandlungsklienten eigentlich auch , außer sie wollen oder können es nicht. Von Auge zu Auge wäre natürlich optimal , ist aber wegen der großen Entfernung oft nicht machbar. 
Zumindest ist mir jetzt klar , warum es bisher noch keine größere Studie gibt, nur die zwei kleineren , auf die ich in einem früheren Beitrag verwiesen habe. 
Wenn es so zeit - und kostenaufwendig ist , wie Du schreibst , dann kann es diese Studie noch gar nicht geben aus den unter 6. genannten Gründen 
Ach so - Entschuldigung angenohmen . War auch irgendwo rhetorisch gemeint .  
Liebe Leser und Diskussionsteilnehmer , ich hoffe , es ist nicht so schwierig , den Überblick zu behalten . Es wäre vermutlich einfacher zu lesen , wenn ich die Zitatfunktion nutze , aber dann werden die Texte ja noch länger . 
Grüße an alle ,  
mandalaya

----------


## Frosch

> Hallo Pianoman,   *- ich habe
> -kostenlose Behandlungen
> .-die Teilnahme an einer Doppelblindstudie
> -anonymisierte Fallstudien 
> angeboten.*   Was soll ich denn noch vorschlagen ?  * Biomez* gibt es auch noch nicht so lange und es ist ein sehr kleiner Berufsverband , die Mitgliederzahl können sie ja auf *biomez.de* nachzählen . 
> - Warum fragen Sie nicht bei *Biomez* nach , das wird ja angeboten oder fragen *Viktor* selber ganz persönlich , wenn mal wieder ein *" Abend des Heilens "* stattfindet ?
> Wenn es in Berlin ist , lade ich Sie sogar ein . 
> -warten wir doch mal eine Weile ab , was unsere *private Feldstudie* bringt  
> Ich finde die *Arbeit als Biosens* erfüllender und sinnvoller , als alles , was ich vorher gelernt habe . Jemand , der Ingenieur aus Berufung ist , sagt das vermutlich auch über seine Arbeit. Für mich war es nie die erste Wahl , sondern ein systembedingter ( DDR ) Kompromiß .  *Warum lassen Sie die Leute in dem Hospiz , die Kranken und die Pflegekräfte nicht einfach selbst entscheiden , ob sie das dann annehmen wollen.* 
> ...

 
Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und die ganzen kritischen Wörter und Aussagen innerhalb des letzten Beitrages von Mandayala rot markiert. Das sieht selbst ein Mensch ohne jegliche Kenntnisse der Werbung, was dieser Beitrag darstellt.  
Zum Schluß noch eines. Ich habe ganze Textpassagen gelöscht in dem Zitat, weil sie irrelevant sind, aber dieses hier habe ich mir doch der Zunge zergehen lassen:   

> Nur weil Frosch , denn um die ging es da , vielleicht 3 *Fernbehandlungen* absolviert und nichts passiert , daraus werde ich gar keine Konsequenzen ziehen. 
> Vor allem nicht , wenn sie dabei so wenig kooperativ ist wie Sie und nicht mal die Grundhaltung einnimmt während der *Meditation*.

 Ist mir irgendwas entgangen? Ich werde keine Behandlungen (in welcher Form auch immer) absolvieren und ich habe es auch nicht getan.  
Bei sowas bin ich immer unkooperativ!  
Davon abgesehen, habe ich auch in diesen 2 Sätzen wieder 2 wichtige Schlagwörter markiert. 
Sicherlich fällt auch anderen hier auf, was Mandayala mit ihren Beiträgen eigentlich erreichen möchte. 
Quack, quack, der Frosch

----------


## Falke

@all, 
Ihr macht doch zwischenzeitlich selbst Werbung dafür in dem Ihr laufend zitiert aus Ihren Beiträgen, merkt Ihr eigentlich nicht wie sie Euch bereits in Ihr Werbekonzept mit  ihren Beiträgen intigriert. 
Ich wollte das das ein Ende nimmt und habe einen Vorschlag gemacht, aber der ist ja vor lauter Blindheit abgeschmettert an Euch. 
Grüßle
Uwe

----------


## Patientenschubser

@Falke, 
man nennt so was auch eine Diskussion!
Das mit der Blindheit werde ich mal überlesen. 
Wenn du nichts weiter zu diesem Thema beizutragen hast 
außer deinen bisherigen Kommentaren dann lasse es bitte! 
Wie du den Beiträgen, Nr. 166, Nr.167 & Nr.170 entnehmen kannst 
wird von denen die hier diskutieren und sich austauschen eine
Schließung des Threads nicht gewünscht. 
Noch einmal lege ich dir nahe die Forumsreglen zulesen, besonders das hier: 1.14 Schließen und Löschen von Themen und Beiträgen!   

> @all, 
> Ihr macht doch zwischenzeitlich selbst Werbung dafür in dem Ihr laufend zitiert aus Ihren Beiträgen, merkt Ihr eigentlich nicht wie sie Euch bereits in Ihr Werbekonzept mit  ihren Beiträgen intigriert. 
> Ich wollte das das ein Ende nimmt und habe einen Vorschlag gemacht, aber der ist ja vor lauter Blindheit abgeschmettert an Euch. 
> Grüßle
> Uwe

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Frosch ,  
wenn Sie nicht wollen , daß ich Ihre Fragen beantworte , dann fragen Sie mich bitte auch nichts ! 
Ohnehin werde ich Ihre Äußerungen in Zukunft konsequent ignorieren. 
Allmählich kommt es mir wirklich vor ,als wenn Sie auf bestimmte Worte reflexhaft reagieren , wie ein Stier , der auf ein rotes Tuch losgeht . 
Vielleicht ist es Ihnen entgangen , worum es in der Diskussion geht ? 
Wie soll ich bitte über ein Thema diskutieren  ohne die Worte zu benutzen , die dazu gehören ? 
und was verstehen Sie an dem Wort  " vielleicht " nicht ? 
Darf ich mal fragen , was Sie mit Ihren Beiträgen bezwecken ? 
Außer billiger Rhetorik haben Sie nämlich bisher nichts dazu beigetragen ! 
mandalaya

----------


## Patientenschubser

*So und nun holen mal alle Beitragsschreiber tief Luft und beruhigen sich wieder! 
Ich bitte Euch nicht ausfällig zuwerden, weder allgemein noch im direkten Bezug auf einen Einzelnen! 
Wer Fragen hat, sollte diese stellen und wer meint er/ sie wüsse die Antwort sollte diese nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beantworten! 
Wer was nicht versteht fragt nach und bekommt hoffentlich noch mal eine Antwort am besten sogar mehrere! 
Jeder soll seine Meinung vertreten und seine(n) Diskusionspartner mit Respekt entgegnen! 
Wir wollen hier diskutieren und nicht streiten!  
Gruß vom Schubser*

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Patientenschubser , 
wenn sich  a. aber immer bemüht , Fragen zu beantworten  , die b. gestellt hat 
und b. das dann jedesmal als Werbung quasi brandmarkt , dann ist das a. irgendwann zu blöd. 
a. hat nämlich auch noch was besseres zu tun , als Zielvorlagen für b. zu liefern. 
mandalaya

----------


## Pianoman

Sie haben Recht mandalaya,  Sie werden hier massiv ungerecht behandelt. Ich habe mir nämlich Ihre Beiträge durchgelesen, und festgestellt, dass Sie auf Ihre ganz persönliche Art alle meine Fragen beantwortet haben. Ich weiß jedenfalls, was ich wissen wollte.  Na ja, fast. Denn drei Fragen habe ich noch, aber dann ist entgültig Schluß:   1. Sie schreiben: "Sollte eine Studie, an der ich selbst teilgenohmen habe, die Unwirksamkeit beweisen , werde ich meine Klienten abstimmen lassen , ob ich weiterarbeiten soll und meinetwegen können Sie dann persönlich die Stimmen auszählen um sicherzugehen."  Verstehe ich Sie richtig, dass Sie -ein fürs Weitermachen positives Abstimmungsergebnis vorausgesetzt - trotz eines faktischen Unwirksamkeitsbeweis Ihre Tätigkeit weiter ausüben würden ?    2. Sie schreiben weiter: "...der schwebende Jesus ist ein Bild , das vor dem inneren Auge erscheint und nicht etwas , das real in Taubenheim passiert und das Beispiel mit dem Herzen . Da steht es ganz klar da , daß das ein inneres Bild ist."  Meinen Sie damit, dass die Berichte von Philippi und der Dame H.D. nur innere Bilder, also reine Vorstellungen des Gehirns sind, also sich in der Realität nie ereignet haben , und Victor überhaupt kein Loch im Herzen geschweißt hat oder Jesus nie über Victors Schlößchen erschienen ist ?   3. Sie fordern immer wieder die Möglichkeit zu einem Wirksamkeitsnachweis, auch wissenschaftlicher Art.   Ist es demnach richtig, dass Sie eine Tätigkeit ausüben, obwohl Ihnen für dieses Verfahren kein einziger faktischer Wirksamkeitsnachweis vorliegt und Sie deswegen nicht wissen, ob Sie mit Ihrer Tätigkeit einem Klienten möglicherweise auch schaden könnten ?    Pianoman (Despot)

----------


## Pianoman

Kein Sorge, mandalaya,   es folgt keine Frage, sondern nur noch ein Kommentar.   Ihr Zitat: "Und Wilhelm Reich ist mir ziemlich egal." drückt ihre massive Unkenntnis selbst über das Verfahren, mit dem Sie Ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen wollen aus.   Von Wilhelm Reich stamm nicht nur der Begriff des seelischen Panzers, das gesamte Verfahren der Biomeditaion basiert auf dem Reichschen Therapieansatz; auch wenn dieser in der Psychologie mittlerweile als völlig absurd gilt.   Pianoman  Nachtrag: Wenn Philippi - Ihnen als Schülerin - nicht die theoretische Struktur und die historische Entwicklung seiner therapeutischen Auffassungen dargelegt hat, so zeigt sich hier die Strategie Philippis, das Verfahren der Biomeditation als sein ureigene Erfindung darzustellen.   Die Auswahl der Weltsichten, aus denen er seine Theorie zusammenbastelt, orientiert sich nicht an sinnvoll aufeinander aufgebauten Verfahren, sondern ist so kalkuliert, dass möglichst jede Weltanschauung irgendein Häppchen zur Identifikation findet.   Jedem, der nur ein wenig fachliche Ahnung von der Entwicklung der unterschiedlichen Schulen der Psychotherapie hat, fällt das sofort auf.

----------


## Frosch

> Hallo Frosch ,  
> Darf ich mal fragen , was Sie mit Ihren Beiträgen bezwecken ? 
> Außer billiger Rhetorik haben Sie nämlich bisher nichts dazu beigetragen ! 
> mandalaya

 Hallo Mandalaya,  
im Gegensatz zu Ihnen, habe ich Sie nicht persönlich angegriffen. Wohl aber Ihre Tätigkeit und die damit verbundenen Aussagen.  
Gefragt habe ich Sie auch weniger, das hat Pianoman übernommen. 
Und ganz zum Schluß dieser Diskussion stellt sich nun auch heraus, daß keine "Löcher in Herzen" geheilt werden mit welcher Meditation auch immer, sondern daß das irgendwelche Bilder sind, die man sieht. 
Ach soooo. Jeder normal denkende Mensch, der diese 14 Seiten hier liest, weiß nun, was er davon zu halten hat. 
Ich denke, mit dem Ergebnis kann man gut leben. 
Alles Gute für Ihre weitere Tätigkeit mit Biosens! 
Quack, quack, der Frosch

----------


## Pianoman

Noch ein Nachtrag, mandalaya !  Vielleicht passen Philippi und Wilhelm Reich auch deswegen so gut zueinander, weil für beide gilt, dass ihr allgemeines Ansehen als Wissenschaftler in einem kaum noch zu erhöhenden Kontrast zur jeweiligen Selbsteinschätzung steht.   Nach der Entdeckung der Orgonenergie (_Zitat W. Reich: Orgonenergie ist in unbegrenzter Menge vorhanden. Alle was man tun muß, ist dem Nutzer einen Mechanismus zu bringen, sie zu konzentrieren. Anmerkung Pianoman: Kommt Ihnen der Gedanke bekannt vor ?_ ) sah Reich die von ihm begründete Lehre, nun Orgonomie genannt, nicht bescheiden als "Alternative" (wie es im heutigen Modejargon hiesse) zu den bestehenden Wissenschaften: "Bisher lief die Biologie, Medizin etc. der Chemie und Physik nach und versuchte sich, in völlig unrichtiger Weise, durch die im Toten gewonnenen Gesetze auf eine naturwissenschaftliche Basis zu stellen. Durch die Entdeckung des Orgons kehrt sich das Verhältnis um... " Reichs körperorientierte Psychotherapie (Orgontherapie, Vegetotherapie) wird von ihren Vertretern als wirkungsvoll angesehen, *weil sie starke emotionale und körperliche Reaktionen* auslösen kann. Ob diese allerdings heilsam sind wurde noch nicht ausreichend untersucht.  Philippi schreibt: Dabei bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass niemand auf der Welt einen anderen Menschen wirklich heilen kann. Der Körper kann sich nur selbst heilen. In ihm sind alle Kräfte und Energiereserven von Natur aus vorhanden. In unserem Körper sind alle Informationen über unsere Krankheit und über unsere Gesundheit eincodiert. *Es ist nur noch nötig, den richtigen Knopf zu finden, ihn richtig zu drücken, um diesen komplizierten inneren Mechanismus in Gang zu setzen.* Um das Immunsystem, den Stoffwechsel und das Nervensystem zu aktivieren und zu stimulieren, muss nicht unbedingt gleich ein starkes Medikament eingenommen werden  Während der Biomeditation kann der Meditierende *verschiedene Empfindungen oder Wahrnehmungen* haben. Das Temperaturempfinden kann dabei von Eiseskälte über Wärme bis zu Hitze reichen.  Sollten sich bei Ihnen *seelische Reaktionen* wie der Drang zum Weinen oder *andere emotionale Reaktionen* einstellen, so nehmen sie diese bitte ebenfalls positiv und geben sich Zeit, damit auch Ihre Psyche wieder in Harmonie und Einklang kommen kann.    Während Philippi als Gegenstand historischer Forschung zu unbedeutend ist, wurde Wilhelm Reichs Lebenswerk zahlreichen Untersuchung unterzogen. Eine der wichtigsten ist wohl die systematische Untersuchung zur Orgon-Energie von Bernhard Harrer aus dem Jahren 1991 -94, durchgeführt an der FU Berlin, deren Ergebnisse sich auch auf die Philippi-Theorie der Biomeditation übertragen lassen:    *Fragestellung*  Im Jahr 1997 jährt sich zum 100. mal der Geburtstag und zum 40. mal der Todestag des Arztes und Psychotherapeuten Dr. Wilhelm Reich. Reich versuchte als Schüler Sigmund Freuds sein Leben lang die Libido, die Triebenergie des psychischen Geschehens, als eine quantitativ meßbare physikalische Energie zu beschreiben, der er den Namen Orgon gab. Er führte eine Reihe physikalischer Experimente durch, mit denen er seine Theorie einer spezifischen Lebensenergie als bewiesen ansah. Diese Orgontheorie findet in den letzten Jahren zunehmend Interesse bei Ärzten, Heilpraktikern und Patienten, ohne daß sie jemals einer neutralen wissenschaftlichen Evaluation unterzogen wurde.   *Geschichte*  In den Jahren 1991 bis 1994 wurde von Bernhard Harrer an der Freien Universität Berlin, Abteilung für Naturheilkunde, bei Prof. Dr. Joachim Hornung, ein Forschungsprojekt durchgeführt, mit dem Namen "Orgon-Biophysik - Kritische Annäherung an die biophysikalischen Arbeiten von Wilhelm Reich". Ziel war eine wohlwollende, kritische, systemimmanente Überprüfung der Lebensenergie-Postulate von Wilhelm Reich, sowie die aktuelle Diskussion der Lebensenergie-Begriffe anderer Forscher. Zu diesem Zweck wurden fast alle (über 20) physikalischen und biologischen Experimente von Reich mit moderner Meßtechnik nachvollzogen und evaluiert. Reichs originale Versuchsaufbauten und Publikationen wurden analysiert und seine Schlußfolgerungen kritisch überprüft.   *Ergebnisse*  Im baugleichen Nachvollzug der Experimente konnten tatsächlich die selben Phänomene beobachtet werden, wie sie von Reich beschrieben wurden. Die Analyse der Versuchsdesigns und der Einsatz moderner Meßtechnik zeigte jedoch, daß alle auftretenden Phänomene durch klassische physikalische Effekte erklärbar sind. *Ein Hinweis auf eine spezifische Lebensenergie konnte nicht gefunden werden.* Die Untersuchung von Reichs Originalgeräten im Wilhelm Reich Museum in Rangeley, USA, brachte *gravierende Mängel der von ihm verwendeten Meßtechnik zu Tage* und ließ vermuten, *daß Reich sich nicht genügend in Grundlagen und Methodik der experimentellen Physik, insbesondere der Meßtechnik eingearbeitet hatte, um die von ihm beobachteten Effekte in geeigneter Weise zu interpretieren.* An mehreren Stellen konnte gezeigt werden, daß Reich in seiner Arbeit *Meßfehlern und Experimentator-Effekten unterlag*. Entsprechend erscheint die von ihm aus den Experimenten abgeleitete *Theoriebildung einer spezifischen Lebensenergie unhaltbar*. Dieser Eindruck wurde durch die Analyse aller von Reich hierzu veröffentlichten Texte bestätigt.   *Zusammenfassung*  Ein steigendes Interesse von Ärzten und Patienten an der Lebensenergie-Theorie (Orgon) von Wilhelm Reich machte eine kritische Evaluation seiner Postulate notwendig. Ein entsprechendes Forschungsprojekt an der Freien Universität Berlin fand ausschließlich gravierende Mängel in Reichs experimenteller und theoretischer Arbeit zum Lebensenergie-Begriff. *Ein Hinweis auf eine spezifische Lebensenergie konnte in Reichs biophysikalischen Arbeiten nicht gefunden werden.*    Ich frage mich nur, mandalaya, ob Sie bei Ihren Bemühung um einen Wirksamkeitsnachweis wirklich glauben, dass ausgerechnet Ihnen gelingen wird, was systematisch arbeitender Wissenschaft auch nach Jahrzehnten intensiver Forschung nicht gelungen ist, nämlich eine universelle Lebensenergie nachzuweisen. Besonders wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang: Ein großer Teil dieser Forschungen wurde von Wissenschaftlern betrieben, die der Idee sehr positiv gegenüber standen.  Vielleicht sollten Sie sich erst einmal mit den wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten zu dieser Theorie befassen, bevor Sie versuchen, das Rad neu zu erfinden.   Pianoman (Wissenschaftlich verblendet)

----------


## Sammlerin

Hallo Mandalaya,
Bevor ich mich hier zu einer Antwort entschieden habe,informierte ich mich über die victor Philippi Homepage!
In Medizin bin ich nicht so bewandert, mich würde eigentlich auch die theologische Seite interessieren:
Mir ist einfach nicht klar, woher Philippi seine "Visionen" hat? 
Sie haben pianoman bezichtigt, nur an seine Wissenschaft glauben zu wollen und sie denken wohl, wenn er schwerkrank würde, käme er angewinselt zu euren Leuten und bäte um gnade?? 
Sie bezichtigen uns Diskussionsteilnehmer, alle ihm hörig zu sein?? 
Wissen sie, Wissenschaft gäbe es ohne Menschlichkeit nicht! Ich bin überzeugt, dass pianoman in dem von ihnen geschilderten Fall(den ich ihm auf gar keinen Fall wünsche!!), Leute fände, die ihm helfen und ihm nahe wären! 
Dass wir gleicher Meinung sind, heisst nicht, dass er,pianoman uns manipuliert! Ich vertrete mich selber und meine Ansichten! Aber ungestört dessen, befürworte und schätze ich die nüchterne und sachliche Schreib- und Denkweise von pianoman. 
Doch nach Philippis eigenen Aussagen zufolge, müssen "Anhänger, seiner Denkweise schon unvoreingenommen seine Meinung vertreten, oder?
Ansonsten würden Sie ja "seine Visionen "anzweifeln, würde heissen sie sind blockiert und können keine energien empangen und weitergeben! 
Was mir auch zu denken gibt, ist das Handauflegen; in den Beispielphotos liegt eine Frau auf dem Behandlungstisch, und der Mann berührt sie im 
Schritt, während sie in Trance liegt?? wie erklären sie das? 
Auch dieses Gebet, das der Klient sprechen soll. ein braver katholik besucht den Beichtstuhl,weitere Christen knien zu Hause oder in ihren Gemeinden und tuen Busse.
Fast alle gehen im Bewusstsein der Reinigung nach Hause! 
WOFÜR braucht es da denn Philippis Heilungskenntnisse und Absagegebete? 
Der Gott, den ich kennen gelernt habe, heilt anders und der Jesus, den ich kenne, ist mit euren Methoden nicht vereinbar. 
Aber ich will ihnen nicht absprechen, dass sie Heilung erfahren haben. Ich glaube, dass es Heilung gibt und dass sie nicht beweisbar ist. 
Trotzdem käme ich nie zu ihnen oder nach Taubenheim, weil es mit meinem glauben nicht vereinbar wäre! 
Wegen um den heissen Brei herum reden, habe ich verallgemeinert und nicht nur auf sie bezogen, geschrieben. Soll heissen, ich fühle mich in abstrakten, nicht nachweisbaren Heilmethoden nicht wohl. Ich bin der Meinung, dass Gott, der Schöpfer aller Dinge(das, mein persönlicher Glaube),auch Mediziner und Wissenschaftler gesegnet hat und ihnen Erkenntnisse geöffnet hat! 
Ich traue mir sehr wohl zu, den Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen, was mich selber betrifft. Ich will mir aber nicht anmassen, Gott zu spielen und lasse die Zuordnung für Reiki u.ä.jedem Einzelnen. 
Ich will sie persönlich nicht angreifen, aber nach dem Durchlesen dieser Homepage kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln! Bevor ich ausfallend werde :n_no:  :emot33_zipped: bin ich dann ruhig und mache mich leise davon....
(händeringend und kopfschüttelnd) Gruss artemisia

----------


## StarBuG

Ich kann allen interessierten Mitdiskutierern und Lesern nur empfehlen, den aktuellen SPIEGEL zu kaufen. 
Ein hervorragender Artikel über den Placebo Effekt und wie wichtig er eigentlich ist.
Leider hat der Autor auch recht mit der Aussage, dass der Faktor "Zuwendung zum Patienten", der den Placeboeffekt auslöst und dadurch zu einer messbaren Verbesserung des Befindens des Patienten führt, in der Schulmedizin immer weniger an Bedeutung hat. 
Dies liegt allerdings am Gesundheitssystem und nicht an den Ärzten selber. 
Die Frage stellt sich mir nun, in wie weit es legitim ist, durch den Placeboeffekt zu heilen/helfen. Ob ich nun Bachblüten verabreiche und dadurch eine Linderung verschaffe, oder ob ich Akupunktur durchführe (auch Scheinakupunktur ohne Stechen funktioniert genauso gut!), ob ich nun Biosense mache oder Reiki und Co.
Das alle diese Verfahren auf dem Placeboeffekt beruhen scheint ja nun den meisten klar zu sein, aber ist es denn so falsch?
Gut, ich rede jetzt nicht von Abzockern, die hunderte Euro pro Sitzung verlangen, aber wenn es demjenigen hilft? 
Selbst moderne Medikamente werden durch den Placebo-Effekt verstärk.
In einer Studie wurde Patienten ein Schmerzmittel heimlich ohne Beisein eines Arztes verabreicht, den anderen Patienten hat der Arzt das Schmerzmittel selbst verabreict und mit den Patienten gesprochen. Ergebnis war, dass die Patienten, denen der Arzt das Schmerzmittel verabreicht hat, deutlich weniger Schmerzmittel benötigten, als die Patienten ohne Arzt. 
Vielleicht sollten wir der Diskussion mal eine Wendung geben und davon abrücken über die grundlegenden (nicht haltbaren) Erklärungstheorien der einzelnen alternativen Heilmethoden zu diskutieren, sondern uns auf das Heilen durch Placebo konzentrieren. 
Oder wäre das ein eigenes Thema? 
Auf jeden Fall halte ich diese Diskussion für wesentlich interessanter. 
Ich kann auf jeden Fall den aktuellen SPIEGEL nur empfehlen. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Michael,  
obwohl ich den Spiegel-Artikel noch nicht gelesen habe, möchte ich zum Thema Placebo als Wirkmechanismus folgendes anmerken:  
Alle "Alternativen" weisen es mit Nachdruck zurück, dass Erfolge ihres Verfahrens auf den Placebo-Effekt zurückzuführen sind. Dadurch würde ja faktisch die Unwirksamkeit des Verfahrens zugegeben und der Erfolg der Behandlung auf die Selbstsuggestion des Patienten zurückgeführt.
Wie soll dann noch teurer HokusPokus gerechtfertigt werden ?  
Das Ziel der Diskussionen alternativer Heilverfahren muss also weiterhin sein, zu klären, ob die Therapie einen tatsächlichen Heilerfolg erzeugen kann oder ausschließlich der Placebo-Effekt eine Rolle spielt.  
Denn trotz der enormen Bedeutung des Placebo-Effekts für einige Krankheitszustände ist die Wirkungsanteil der Suggestion auf Heilungsprozesse doch sehr unterschiedlich. 
Während bei antibiotische Therapien der Placebo-Effekt nur eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle spielt, ist seine Bedeutung besonders bei Erkrankungen mit einem starken psychosomatischen Anteil - beispielweise bei der Behandlung von Schmerzprozessen - enorm groß. 
Leider ist der Placebo-Effekt nicht gezielt steuerbar, sondern u.a. abhängig von der positiven Grundhaltung des Patienten zu Therapie und Therapeut.  
Aufgabe von euch Hochschulmedizinern sollte es also sein, den unbestreitbaren Vertrauensverlust der Wissenschaftsmedizin umzukehren, und dabei auch immer wieder deutlich zu machen, dass die Wissenschaftsmedizin über die besseren, ideologisch offenen Konzepte verfügt.  
Kein auf Dauer erfolgsversprechender Weg ist es, Zauberei, schamanischen Rituale oder einem Exorzismus in der Wissenschaftsmedizin einen Platz zu verschaffen.
Denn in Wirklichkeit hat nie ein Medizinmann Regen herbeigetanzt.  
Pianoman

----------


## StarBuG

Da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. 
Aber die moderne Hochschulmedizin ist durch unser schlechtes Gesundheitssystem nicht mehr in der Lage, fundamental wichtige Bedürfnisse nach Zuwendung, und damit das aktivieren der Selbstheilung des Patienten, zu befriedigen. 
Im SPIEGEL Artikel steht, dass durch die alten Medizinmänner sich anscheinend ein evolutionärer Vorteil herausgebildet hat, der die heutige Wirkung des Placeboeffektes maßgeblich verstärkt hat.  
Natürlich hat der Placeboeffekt seine Grenzen.
Aber die moderne Medizin scheint den Umfang erst sehr langsam zu begreifen, den der Placeboeffekt eigentlich in der Medizin hat.
Viele Medikamente wirken erst richtig durch den Placeboeffekt (ACC nur mal so als schnelles Beispiel). 
Das die alternativen Heilverfahren sich dagegen sträuben, auf den Placeboeffekt reduziert zu werden, ist mir klar.
Aber nichts desto trotz. Warum soll eine Mutter ihrem kranken Kind nicht Globuli geben, wenn es sich danach besser fühlt.
Das es sich besser fühlt ist ja das wichtige, ganz ohne Nebenwirkungen.
Das daran sicher nicht die geklopften Energien der ehemals vorhandenen Wirkstoffe daran "schuld" sind, sondern der Placeboeffekt, ist hier doch dann nur Nebensächlich. 
Das ganze Tamtam das die Homöopathen und Co. veranstalten fördert ja nur die Offenheit der Menschen hinsichtlich des eintretenden Placeboeffektes. 
Absolute Voraussetzung muss allerdings sein, das ernsthafte Erkrankungen zum Arzt gehören und alternative Placebo Medizin immer nur additiv ist. 
Würde den Patienten nämlich gesagt "hey, hier ist eine Zuckerkugel. Nimm die und wenn du nur fest genug daran glaubst, dann hilft es vielleicht", das würde nie klappen. Aber wenn ich denen erzähle, da sind geklopfte Energien drin, die die Natur extra für dich aufgespart hat, und wenn du die nimmst, dann werden deine Chakren jubilieren und du fühlst dich gleich viel besser, dann wird es dem Patienten wahrscheinlich auch besser gehen. 
Wenn du verstehst was ich meine  :Zwinker:  
Und da ich eh ein Optimist bin und eher vom Guten im Menschen ausgehe, denke ich auch, das die wenigsten Homöopathen, Natur- und Geistheiler, Biosense und Co. als Hauptintention das Abzocken der Patienten im Kopf haben. Ich denke vielmehr das schon das Helfen hier im Vordergrund steht.
Das sich damit gut Geld verdienen lässt ist natürlich auch ein Anreiz, schließlich kann ja jedes Gespräch und jede Behandlung privat abgerechnet werden.
Und Erfolge gibt es ja, die basieren nur leider (leider für die Theorie der Gurus zumindest  :Zunge raus: ) auf dem Placeboeffekt. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## urologiker

Also ich plädiere für einen neuen Fred "Placebo-Effekt & Co." o.ä., da dieser Fred, und da muß ich pianoman Recht geben, sich eigentlich nur mit der Philippi-Organisation befassen sollte - denn dieser ist Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion. 
Ergo: back to topic...  :Zwinker:

----------


## mandalaya

Hallo Pianoman ,  
in Anbetracht der Tatsache , daß Sie die die biomez-Homepage schon mehrmals durchgelesen haben müssen , fasziniert es mich immer wieder , wie wenig Sie verstehen , was dort erklärt ist. 
Verstehen Sie das bitte nicht als Angriff , sie sind ja ganz offensichtlich sehr intelligent und unbestritten in vielen Bereichen belesener als ich .  
Gerade deswegen ist es so verblüffend für mich , denn es ist doch dort alles sehr einfach und leicht verständlich erklärt . An Ihren intellektuellen Fähigkeiten liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht . 
Es wird doch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen , daß in die Biomeditation Elemente aus 
verschiedenen Bereichen integriert sind und ich glaube , daß ich das auch mal erwähnt habe . 
Nur mit Herrn Reich hat es eben nichts zu tun . 
Die Vorstellung einer universellen Lebenskraft gibt es wahrscheinlich , seit die Menschen denken können . Sie wissen doch auch daß es in China die Vorstellung vom Chi gibt , in Japan die vom Ki und in Indien die vom Prana und das schon seit Zeiten , als Herr Reich noch nicht einmal ein kleiner Käse war . 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es auch in anderen Kulturen entsprechende Analogien . 
Und der Begriff vom seelischen Panzer , der ist inzwischen Umgangssprache , damit werden Sie Sich abfinden müssen . Die meisten Menschen benutzen ihn ohne je von Wilhelm Reich gehört zu haben . Also Entschuldigung , wenn mir kein anderer Vergleich eingefallen ist , aber es paßt einfach am besten . Ich habe diese Formulierung bereits als Teenager benutzt , um einen Zustand zu beschreiben , in dem ich mich damals befand . Damals wußte ich noch nicht mal , daß W. Reich je existiert hat . 
Komisch , oder ?  
Zu den ähnlich klingenden Texten kann ich nur sagen - na und ? 
Da hat Herr Reich wohl ein paar richtige Gedanken gehabt - neben vielen anderen , deren Richtigkeit ich nicht beurteilen kann , weil ich sie nicht kenne . 
Er hat sich ein paar Versuchsanordnungen überlegt , die nicht geeignet waren , seine Theorien zu beweisen . 
Was sagt das jetzt über die Biomeditation aus ? 
Offenbar gar nichts ! ! !  
Ich schlage Ihnen ein selbsterdachtes Experiment vor , das eindrucksvoll belegt , wie wenig äußerliche Ähnlichkeiten manchmal über die inneren Werte aussagen : 
Bitten Sie einen Freund in Ihrer Abwesenheitvon , von zwei gleichen transparenten Flaschen eine mit Wasser und eine mit Essig zu füllen , sie gut zu verschließen und abzuspülen und dann entscheiden Sie nach Augenschein , in welcher Flasche sich was befindet . Dann müssen Sie die Flasche austrinken , von der Sie glauben , daß Wasser drin ist.  
Wenn Sie den Essig ausgetrunken haben , werden Sie vielleicht verstehen , daß Biomeditation und Wilhelm Reich zwei verschiedene Sachen sind . 
zu den Fragen:  
Eins haben Sie auch nicht verstanden - für mich brauche ich keine Studie , denn ich weiß , daß wirksam ist , womit ich arbeite und ich kann es auch fühlen. 
Eine Studie hat für mich persönlich nur aus zwei Gründen Sinn 
- um Menschen , die zweifeln , ob Sie zu einem Biosens gehen sollen , eine objektive Orientierungshilfe zu geben 
-um Menschen , die die Biomeditation angreifen , einen objektiven Beweis vorlegen zu können  
Sogar wenn ich persönlich an einer Studie teilnehme , kann ich nicht beurteilen , ob methodisch richtig gearbeitet wird . In allen Bereichen , in denen subjektive Faktoren ins Spiel kommen , gibt es unzählige ,sich widersprechende Studien ,um nur mal das Thema Ernährung als Beispiel zu nennen .  
Im Zweifelsfall verlasse ich mich also lieber auf meine subjektiven Erfahrungen. Sollte es sich also herausstellen , daß ich meinen Klienten trotz meiner Bemühungen nicht helfen kann , dann werde ich mir einen anderen Job suchen . 
Dann würde ich aber auch gar keine Klienten finden , denn die meisten findet man auf Grund von Empfehlungen zufriedener Klienten .   
Was werden Sie denn für Konsequenzen ziehen , wenn eine Studie die Wirksamkeit beweist ? 
2. 
Loch im Herzen 
Es steht klar da und ist ganz offensichtlich symbolisch gemeint , denn sonst hätte Viktor wohl im Miniformat in einem menschlichen Herzen und womöglich noch seinem eigenen herumhüpfen müssen und sowas gibts nur in Hollywood . 
realer Ablauf  
Viktor legt die Hand auf - Energie wird in den Körper des Klienten geleitet - durch die Energie wird ein Wachstumsprozeß ausgelöst , in dessen Verlauf im Herzen Zellen wachsen , die die offene Stelle verschließen , was sicher länger als die eigentliche Behandlung gedauert hat .  
- während der Behandlung sieht Viktor das Bild vom zugeschweißten Loch im Herzen , als Zeichen für das , was im Herzen abläuft  
Bild von Jesus 
- ein Zeichen für positive Energien in Taubenheim  
3 
- daß es mir besser geht , ist für mich persönlich überzeugend genug 
- kann eine Energie , die das Leben erhält , ihm nicht schaden  
Es wäre sehr nett und angemessen , wenn Sie auch einmal die bisher von mir gestellten Fragen beantworten .  
Hallo Artemisia  
zu den Visionen gibt es einen Abschnitt in Viktors Buch . Ich habe es z. Z. verliehen , erinnere mich aber , daß er eine Lichterscheinung beschreibt . 
Ein konkreter Absender wird , glaube ich , nicht genannt , so daß die Interpretation dem Leser überlassen ist . 
Pianoman erklärt selbst , daß er an nichts glaubt . Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist aber anders , denn an die Wissenschaft glaubt er offensichtlich in einem Maß , das in meinen Augen religiöse Züge trägt . Und daß er neben der Wissenschaft nichts gelten läßt ,hat er immer wieder klargestellt .  
Ich fürchte , er wird für den katholischen Glauben keine Ausnahme machen , denn auch der beruht ja auf dem Glauben an Gott und einem " irrationalen Weltbild " . Falls sie aber -wissenschaftlich korrekt - beweisen können , daß Gott existiert oder daß Sie eine Seele haben , würde das alles verändern . 
Hätte Pianoman einmal gesagt "Ich glaube nicht daran und lehne es für mich ab . Ich kann aber nicht beweisen , daß es nicht funktioniert oder daß Gott nicht existiert " , dann gäbe es die ganze Diskussion gar nicht .  
Ich wünsche Pianoman sehr , daß er immer gute Freunde hat und sich immer bester Gesundheit erfreut . Es ging mir lediglich darum , einen Anstoß zum Nachdenken zu geben . 
Und daß irgendjemand , also egal wer - angewinselt kommt - keine angenehme Vorstellung .  
Ich kann viel besser damit umgehen , wenn Menschen ihre Selbstachtung bewahren können .  
Ich wünschte ,Sie hätten Recht , daß Wissenschaft und Menschlichkeit immer untrennbar verbunden wären . Dann gäbe es nämlich folgende Dinge nicht : 
- die Atombombe und die Neutronenbombe
- die Schaffung von "Mischlebensformen" , wie Genmais oder Mäusen mit artfremden Genen
-Alle Arten moderner Waffen
-die Krebsmaus - Mäuse sind nämlich auch Lebewesen und sterben nicht gern an Krebs
-embryonale Stammzellenforschung u.v.a. 
Ethik und Wissenschaft ist wirklich ein sehr komplexes Thema und eigentlich eine eigene Diskussion wert. 
Ich bezichtige niemanden der Hörigkeit . Die Vorurteile hatte jeder von allein . Aber einige bestätigen sich immer wieder gegenseitig diese Vorurteile . In ihren Augen sind es aber natürlich Wahrheiten . 
An der von Ihnen genannten Stelle befindet sich das Wurzelchakra . Konkret öffnet es sich zwischen den Beinen nach unten ( so wie das Scheitelchakra sich nach oben öffnet ) , aber so legt keiner die Hand auf . 
- siehe auch Wikipedia / Chakren  
-auch der christliche Glaube kennt Chakren , siehe etwa in der Mitte " die Chakren in der westlichen Welt "  
Da mir bewußt ist , daß es für einen Menschen sehr heikel sein kann , an dieser Stelle berührt zu werden , erkläre ich vorher genau , wo die Hand überall aufgelegt wird . 
Bisher hatte noch nie jemand ein Problem damit . 
Das wäre schön , wenn man als Biosens automatisch alle Blockaden los wäre . Man hat dann schon viel weniger als früher , aber es ist ein Entwicklungsprozeß , der mit der Ausbildung nicht abgeschlossen ist . 
Es stimmt aber , daß man ein um so besserer Biosens wird , je mehr Blockaden man abgeben kann .  
Glaube ist ja eine sehr persönliche Sache . Auch Katholiken und sogar Muslime haben sich nicht nur behandeln lassen , sondern sind auch selbst Biosens geworden . 
Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .  
Also , das mit dem Computer wird wohl nichts werden , außer er ist lebendig . Dann kann ich das aber auch selbst machen . 
mandalaya

----------


## Pianoman

@ mandalaya   Zitat:_ in Anbetracht der Tatsache , daß Sie die die biomez-Homepage schon mehrmals durchgelesen haben müssen , fasziniert es mich immer wieder , wie wenig Sie verstehen , was dort erklärt ist._  Da mögen Sie recht haben. Aber offenbar geht es mir nicht allein so. Das beruhigt mich ein wenig. Möglicherweise ist Victors Genie auch nicht für jeden erkennbar ?   Zitat: _Verstehen Sie das bitte nicht als Angriff , sie sind ja ganz offensichtlich sehr intelligent und unbestritten in vielen Bereichen belesener als ich._  _Gerade deswegen ist es so verblüffend für mich , denn es ist doch dort alles sehr einfach und leicht verständlich erklärt . An Ihren intellektuellen Fähigkeiten liegt es mit Sicherheit nicht._  Glaube ich eigentlich auch nicht. Aber vielleicht liegt es gerade an meinem Wissen, dass ich die Hintergründe der Marketing-Strategien Philippis besser kenne als Sie, und deswegen den Darstellungen kaum Glauben schenken kann ?   Zitat:_ Es wird doch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen , daß in die Biomeditation Elemente aus verschiedenen Bereichen integriert sind und ich glaube , daß ich das auch mal erwähnt habe ._  Nun, Victor behauptet auf seiner Homepage, er hätte mit der Biomeditation etwas ganz neues geschaffen. Wenn jemand hingeht, und aus zehn älteren Büchern ein elftes zusammenschreibt, dann hat derjenige zwar ein weiteres Buch geschrieben, aber eben nicht neues geschaffen. Man nennt das dann auch "Alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen"; und es hat den fahlen Beigeschmack des Plagiats.  Zitat: *Nur mit Herrn Reich hat es eben nichts zu tun .*   Lesen Sie mal ´nen Buch zur Geschichte der Psychologie. Philippi ist nach eigener Darstellung Psychologe, und Sie können sicher sein, dass er in seiner Ausbildung Freud, Jung oder Reich im umfänglichen Maß genossen hat.  Reichs Theorien, die aus den 1930er Jahren stammt, gehörten zum Schulwissen der Psychologen.  Nach Reichs Vorstellungen kann die ubiquitäre Orgon-Energie dem Körper zugeführt werden, so daß das körpereigene Energiefeld aufgeladen und gestärkt wird. Eine Anhebung des bioenergetischen Niveaus hat weitreichende Folgen für unseren Organismus. Es werden alle Kräfte aktiviert, welche die Selbstheilungsprozesse steuern, die Vitalität wird insgesamt angeregt.  Das ist genau das, was Philippi als Wirkmechanismus der Biomeditaion beschreibt; allerdings 60 Jahre später.  Ich glaube, es besteht - außer bei Ihnen - kaum ein Zweifel darüber, wer hier von wem abgeschrieben hat.   Zitat: *Die Vorstellung einer universellen Lebenskraft gibt es wahrscheinlich , seit die Menschen denken können . Sie wissen doch auch daß es in China die Vorstellung vom Chi gibt , in Japan die vom Ki und in Indien die vom Prana und das schon seit Zeiten , als Herr Reich noch nicht einmal ein kleiner Käse war.*  Was in vorwissenschaftlichen Zeiten geglaubt wurde, hat sich seit der Entwicklung der Naturwissenschaften vor etwa 300 Jahren mehr oder weniger in Luft aufgelöst. Weil die Erkenntnis-Methoden der Natur- und Geisteswissenschaften entweder die Theorien falsifiziert haben, oder eben tauglichere Modelle entwickelten. So wurde beispielsweise der Geozentrismus genau so als Irrlehre entlarvt, wie die Alchemie, das Modell der Vitalkraft oder der biblische Schöpfungsakt in seiner konkreten Darstellung.  Diese Entdeckungen haben den Menschen in seinen Grundfesten erschüttert. Und nicht selten sind Menschen - auch Wissenschaftler - in einem aberwitzigen Akt der Regression wieder auf Erklärungsmuster längst vergangener Zeiten zurückgefallen.  Deshalb ändern sich aber die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse nicht.   Zitat: _Und der Begriff vom seelischen Panzer , der ist inzwischen Umgangssprache , damit werden Sie Sich abfinden müssen . Die meisten Menschen benutzen ihn ohne je von Wilhelm Reich gehört zu haben . Also Entschuldigung , wenn mir kein anderer Vergleich eingefallen ist , aber es paßt einfach am besten . Ich habe diese Formulierung bereits als Teenager benutzt , um einen Zustand zu beschreiben , in dem ich mich damals befand . Damals wußte ich noch nicht mal , daß W. Reich je existiert hat ._ _Komisch , oder ?_  Ich will es mal so formulieren: Ich kenne ´ne Menge Leute, die mit Zitaten um sich werfen, ohne dass sie wissen, woher die Zitate stammen. Aphorismen und Sentenzen werden, je länger sie im Sprachgebrauch sind, Bestandteile der Alltagssprache; das ändert allerdings nichts am Autor.   Zitat:_ Zu den ähnlich klingenden Texten kann ich nur sagen - na und ?_  Haben Sie mal was von Textanalyse gehört ?  Zitat: *Da hat Herr Reich wohl ein paar richtige Gedanken gehabt - neben vielen anderen , deren Richtigkeit ich nicht beurteilen kann , weil ich sie nicht kenne .*  Gedanken hat er schon gehabt, der Herr Reich, bloß keine richtigen. Sonst hätte Lehre von der Orgon-Energie ihren festen Platz in den Verfahren der Psychotherapie, und nicht ausschließlich bei esoterischen Verfahren.   Zitat:_ Er hat sich ein paar Versuchsanordnungen überlegt , die nicht geeignet waren , seine Theorien zu beweisen._  Doch, sie waren geeignet, jedenfalls nach seiner Meinung. Und er hat die Ergebnisse auch publiziert. Und sie wurden von seinen Schülern wie Gerda Boysen oder Alexander Lowen aufgenommen. Und nach diesen Theorien wird noch heute bei Esoterens therapiert.  Die Opfer dieser untauglichen Therapien landen dann meist irgendwann in der Psychatrie.   Zitat: *Was sagt das jetzt über die Biomeditation aus ?* *Offenbar gar nichts ! ! !*  Oder aber, dass es Menschen gibt, die auch auf tote Pferde einprügeln; in der Hoffnung der Gaul bewegt sich doch noch ein paar Meter.  Dabei fällt mir ein, kennen Sie eigentlich den Film: Der Tod steht ihr gut ? Wo Meryl Streep und Goldie Hawn sich gegenseitig abmurksen und dann, weil sie Dank eines Zaubertranks unsterblich sind, die Ewigkeit damit verbringen, sich ständig zu spachteln und lackieren, damit die Abnutzungerscheinungen nicht so deutlich werden...   Zitat: *Ich schlage Ihnen ein selbsterdachtes Experiment vor , daß eindrucksvoll belegt , wie wenig äußerliche Ähnlichkeiten manchmal über die inneren Werte aussagen. Bitten Sie einen Freund in Ihrer Abwesenheitvon von zwei gleichen transparenten Flaschen eine mit Wasser und eine mit Essig zu füllen , sie gut zu verschließen und abzuspülen und dann entscheiden Sie nach Augenschein , in welcher Flasche sich was befindet . Dann müssen Sie die Flasche austrinken , von der Sie glauben , daß Wasser drin ist.*  Wissen Sie was meine Freunde in solchem Fall raten würden ? Nur Trottel trinken etwas, über dessen Bestandteile sie sich unsicher sind. Aber zum Glück gibt´s ja taugliche Erkenntnisverfahren, die eine mögliche Verätzung des Magen vermeiden. Nimm Indikatorpapier oder riech dran, dann brauchst Du es nicht zu trinken. Wenn´s stinkt, ist es Essig. .  Ich erspare mir jetzt eine Analogie zum einem möglichen Prüfverfahren der Biomeditation.   Zitat: _Wenn Sie den Essig ausgetrunken haben , werden Sie vielleicht verstehen , daß Biomeditation und Wilhelm Reich zwei verschiedene Sachen sind ._  Das wiederum bezweifele ich.    Zitat:* Eins haben Sie auch nicht verstanden - für mich brauche ich keine Studie , denn ich weiß , daß wirksam ist , womit ich arbeite und ich kann es auch fühlen.* _Eine Studie hat für mich persönlich nur aus zwei Gründen Sinn_ *- um Menschen , die zweifeln , ob Sie zu einem Biosens gehen sollen , eine objektive Orientierungshilfe zu geben* _-um Menschen , die die Biomeditation angreifen , einen objektiven Beweis vorlegen zu können_ _Sogar wenn ich persönlich an einer Studie teilnehme , kann ich nicht beurteilen , ob methodisch richtig gearbeitet wird . In allen Bereichen , in denen subjektive Faktoren ins Spiel kommen , gibt es unzählige ,sich widersprechende Studien ,um nur mal das Thema Ernährung als Beispiel zu nennen ._   Beantworten Sie doch einfach meine Frage. Ist ganz einfach, es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten:  Ja, ich würde als Bisosens weiter Klienten behandeln, obwohl die Unwirksamkeit des verfahrens bewiesen ist.  Nein, weil ich mich für meine Patienten verantwortlich fühle, würde ich keine weiteren Behandlungen durchführen.  Zitat: *Im Zweifelsfall verlasse ich mich also lieber auf meine subjektiven Erfahrungen. Sollte es sich also herausstellen , daß ich meinen Klienten trotz meiner Bemühungen nicht helfen kann , dann werde ich mir einen anderen Job suchen . Dann würde ich aber auch gar keine Klienten finden , denn die meisten findet man auf Grund von Empfehlungen zufriedener Klienten .*   Das war nicht die Frage. Es ging -ausdrücklich von Ihnen formuliert- um die Konsequenzen aus einer erwiesen Untauglichkeit.   Zitat: *Was werden Sie denn für Konsequenzen ziehen , wenn eine Studie die Wirksamkeit beweist ?*  Das, was ich immer mache, wenn sich im innerhalb der Wissenschaft neue Erkenntnisse ergeben. Prüfen, akzeptieren und mein Weltbild korrigieren. Das ist keine Niederlage, sondern der normale wissenschaftliche Entwicklungsprozess.   Zitat: *Loch im Herzen. Es steht klar da und ist ganz offensichtlich symbolisch gemeint , denn sonst hätte Viktor wohl im Miniformat in einem menschlichen Herzen und womöglich noch seinem eigenen herumhüpfen müssen und sowas gibts nur in Hollywood .*  Oder in Taubenheim.   Aber darum geht´s auch nicht. Es geht um die Behauptung, ein Loch im Herzen geschweißt zu haben. Und Bandscheiben verschoben zu haben. Und Ablagerungen aus Blutgefäßen entfernt zu haben. Das sind konkrete Vorgänge, die reale physikalische und biochemische Prozesse beinhalten. Daraus erfolgt der Schluß, dass Philippi mit der Kraft seiner Gedanken und angeblich auch Gottes Hilfe, Materie direkt beeinflussen kann. Und dass kann - außer ihm - niemand.   Zitat: _realer Ablauf - Viktor legt die Hand auf - Energie wird in den Körper des Klienten geleitet - durch die Energie wird ein Wachstumsprozeß ausgelöst , in dessen Verlauf Zellen wachsen , die die offene Stelle verschließen , was sicher länger als die eigentliche Behandlung gedauert hat._  *- während der Behandlung sieht Viktor das Bild vom zugeschweißten Loch im Herzen , als Zeichen für das , was im Herzen abläuft.*  Eine Biomeditation dauert ungefähr eine Stunde. Vielleicht sollten wir mal einen der Ärzte im Forum fragen, wie lange es dauert, bis ein Mensch mit einem Loch im Herzen verblutet oder am Schock verstirbt. Und ob es überhaupt eine kardiologische Krankheit - abgesehen von organischen Entwicklungsstören des Embryos - gibt, bei der ein Loch im Herzen nicht von einem massiven mechanischen Trauma stammt, und deswegen ganz sicher nicht auf Victors Liege landete.  Aber Victor hat sicher noch die Krankenakten oder andere Dokumente; da könnte man ja nachschauen, was wirklich gewesen ist.   Zitat: *Bild von Jesus - ein Zeichen für positive Energien in Taubenheim*  Aber wohl erst, seit Victor das Schlößchen bewohnt. Es könnte aber auch eine dreiste Werbebotschaft sein:   _Die Menschen sind die Bewohner von Taubenheim und der ganzen Erde, die geheilt werden, wenn Sie gläubig Hilfe im Schloss suchen._ 
Natürlich gegen Cash. Ob man das dann nicht die Instrumentalisierung Gottes zum Wohle des eigenen Kontos nennt ?    Zitat: _Es wäre sehr nett und angemessen , wenn Sie auch einmal die bisher von mir gestellten Fragen beantworten ._  Sollte ich eine Ihrer Fragen nicht beantwortet haben, sagen Sie mir welche.  Ich werde es sofort nachholen.    Zitat: *Zu den Visionen gibt es einen Abschnitt in Viktors Buch . Ich habe es z. Z. verliehen , erinnere mich aber , daß er eine Lichterscheinung beschreibt .* _Ein konkreter Absender wird , glaube ich , nicht genannt , so daß die Interpretation dem Leser überlassen ist ._  Nach zwei Flaschen Burgunder habe ich auch schon mal Visionen. Ich seh mich dann auf nem kleinen struppigen Pferd, mit einem Speer in der Hand, über die Parforceheide galoppieren und dabei Esoteriker vor mir hertreiben, die verzweifelt nach Globuli jammern. Aber ich käme nie auf den Gedanken, das zu meinem Geschäft zu machen.    Zitat: *Pianoman erklärt selbst , daß er an nichts glaubt . Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist aber anders , denn an die Wissenschaft glaubt er offensichtlich in einem Maß , das in meinen Augen religiöse Züge trägt. Und daß er neben der Wissenschaft nichts gelten läßt, hat er immer wieder klargestellt.*   Der Pianoman ist der Auffassung, dass sich derzeit bedenkliche Entwicklungen abspielen, bei denen leider – aber durchaus konsequent - von Seiten der Irrationalisten versucht wird, Wissenschaft als eine Art von Glaube darzustellen, der eben keinen Anspruch erheben soll auf eine allgemein gültige Wahrheit. Das Ziel: Den irrationalen Weltmodellen die Chance zu geben, „die Wissenschaft (als Synonym für Logik, Vernunft und rationales Denken) zu besiegen“. Dabei verkennen die Irrationalisten, dass Wissenschaft über den Religionen steht, weil sie den qualitativ und quantitativ besten Zugang zur Wahrheit bietet. Sie beschreibt die Welt nicht nur, sie erklärt sie auch.  Geschmäcker spielen hier keine Rolle. Man kann sich nicht aussuchen was wahr ist oder wahr sein soll. Man erforscht und man findet und dem passt man sich an. Das macht Wahrheit in der Wissenschaft zu einer Autorität die eben nicht auf Beliebigkeit beruht. Eine wissenschaftliche Theorie sagt aus wie etwas gewesen sein kann oder wie etwas ist. Doch nur diejenige mit den besten wissenschaftlichen Beweisen wird auch allgemein akzeptiert.  Wissen und Glauben sind miteinander unvereinbare Disziplinen, weil sie auf unterschiedlichen Regeln basieren. Wissen muss immer kritisch sein. Auch sich selbst gegenüber. Glaube hingegen kann zwar auch kritisch sein und ist es auch oft; aber in der Regel nur mit Blick auf andere Denkmodelle und nie sich selbst gegenüber.    Zitat:* Ich fürchte , er wird für den katholischen Glauben keine Ausnahme machen , denn auch der beruht ja auf dem Glauben an Gott und einem " irrationalen Weltbild " . Falls sie aber -wissenschaftlich korrekt - beweisen können , daß Gott existiert oder daß Sie eine Seele haben , würde das alles verändern .*  Der Pianoman ist hier der Ansicht, dass das historische Problem der Religion in ihrem Anspruch besteht, nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien ihre Wahrheit beweisen zu wollen, was definitiv nicht geht.  Religionen sind geistige Konstrukte. Deswegen lässt sich ein Gottesbeweis auch nicht durchführen. Nicht umsonst sagte einst der Philosoph Imanuel Kant: "Jeder Versuch, die Existenz Gottes theoretisch zu begründen, wird als unmöglich widerlegt." Wer Gott braucht, um in seinem Leben einen Sinn zu sehen, mag an Gott glauben. Ein Problem entsteht erst dann, wenn durch den Immanentismus Jenseitiges zu Diesseitigem erklärt wird. D.h. Glaube Deutungsansprüche über naturgesetzliche Prozesse erhebt.   Zitat: *Hätte Pianoman einmal gesagt "Ich glaube nicht daran und lehne es für mich ab . Ich kann aber nicht beweisen , daß es nicht funktioniert oder daß Gott nicht existiert " , dann gäbe es die ganze Diskussion gar nicht.*   Sie, mandalaya, sind in der Beweispflicht. Nicht die Wissenschaft.  Sie stellen Behauptungen auf und zeigen sich unfähig, diese zu beweisen.   Zitat:* Ich wünsche Pianoman sehr , daß er immer gute Freunde hat und sich immer bester Gesundheit erfreut . Es ging mir lediglich darum , einen Anstoß zum Nachdenken zu geben.*  Hat er, der Pianoman. Aber trotzdem danke.   Zitat:* Ich wünschte, Sie hätten Recht, daß Wissenschaft und Menschlichkeit immer untrennbar verbunden wären . Dann gäbe es nämlich folgende Dinge nicht :* _- die Atombombe und die Neutronenbombe_ _- die Schaffung von "Mischlebensformen" , wie Genmais oder Mäusen mit artfremden Genen_ _-Alle Arten moderner Waffen_ _-die Krebsmaus - Mäuse sind nämlich auch Lebewesen und sterben nicht gern an Krebs_ _-embryonale Stammzellenforschung u.v.a._ _Ethik und Wissenschaft ist wirklich ein sehr komplexes Thema und eigentlich eine eigene Diskussion wert._   Was für ein platte Demagogie.  Sie sind doch in einer Diktatur groß geworden. Wer hat da die Anwendung wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse zum Wohle der Bevölkerung der Deutschen Demokratischen Republik bestimmt ? Die Wissenschaftler ?  Oppenheimer und Fermi sind hingegangen und haben mal eben unter Anwendung der Relativitätstheorie und der Quantenmechanik, nur so aus wissenschaftlichem Interesse, ein Bömbchen gebaut und dieses dann, um zu schauen ob´s funktioniert, auch noch selbst über Hiroshima abgeworfen, was ?   Die Entwicklung einer Ethik ist ein gesellschaftliche, eine politische Aufgabe. Die Menschen werden sich immer entscheiden müssen, wie sie mit ihrem Wissen umgehen.   Zitat: *An der von Ihnen genannten Stelle befindet sich das Wurzelchakra . Konkret öffnet es sich zwischen den Beinen nach unten ( so wie das Scheitelchakra sich nach oben öffnet ) , aber so legt keiner die Hand auf.*  Weil er/sie dann nämlich von der Kundalinischlange gebissen werden könnte, die unten an der Wirbelsäule liegt. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass man dabei den Fluß des Spermas behindert, dass von besonders erleuchteten Männern durch Kanäle an der Wirbelsäule Richtung Scheitelchakra geleitet wird.   Zitat: *Das wäre schön , wenn man als Biosens automatisch alle Blockaden los wäre . Man hat dann schon viel weniger als früher , aber es ist ein Entwicklungsprozeß , der mit der Ausbildung nicht abgeschlossen ist .* _Es stimmt aber , daß man ein um so besserer Biosens wird , je mehr Blockaden man abgeben kann ._  Woher weiß der Biosens eigentlich, wieviel Blockaden er noch hat ?   Zitat:* Glaube ist ja eine sehr persönliche Sache . Auch Katholiken und sogar Muslime haben sich nicht nur behandeln lassen , sondern sind auch selbst Biosens geworden . Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .*  Und wenn man dann noch 2120,-- Euro auf den Tisch des Herrn Philippi legt, stehen weltanschauliche Diskrepanzen der Sache keineswegs im Wege.  Zitat: *Also , das mit dem Computer wird wohl nichts werden , außer er ist lebendig . Dann kann ich das aber auch selbst machen .*  Das sind die Biosens aber im Wettbewerbsnachteil. Die Reiki-Anhänger kriegen die Heilung durch Handauflegen auch mit Maschinen hin. Da muß Victor halt noch ein bißchen forschen.    Pianoman (Allet schön, trotz Blockaden)

----------


## Sammlerin

hallo Planoman
Meinen Teil der Diskussion mit Mandalaya, kann ich schon selber führen! bitte zerpflücke das nicht auch noch, sonst wird das zur "Two-Men-Show", wäre schade! 
an mandalaya
Ich habe Fotos auf der V.Ph.homepage gesehen, zum thema; wie funktioniert....und"die richtige Handstellung.."
Ich bin nicht blind, da liegt eine frau mit geschlossenen Augen, ein "Heiler"(ist es Philippi selber)hat seine Hände unsittlich platziert¨kein Wunder, interessieren sich so viele zum Biosens werden!
Chakren hin oder her, mich müsste niemand so anfassen! 
Absagegebet: Wenn es wirklich so einfach wäre, sich zu reinigen, durch ein solches Gebet(auch wenn man es nicht glaubt) und dann physische heilung zu erfahren,weshalb haben wir dann noch Krankenhäuser?
So einfach ist es dann doch nicht! sonst würden die meisten Menschen schon nahezu perfekt funktionieren! 
Wirtschaft und Menschlichkeit: Ich behaupte ja nicht, die wirtschaft und Forschung sei getränkt von Liebe und Mitgefühl!
Stammzellenforschung wird aber garantiert zu Gunsten der Gesundheit betrieben!
Ich möchte Tiere auch nicht leiden sehen, doch wir sind nun mal nicht im Paradies!
sehe aber fast täglich, wie eine Katze mit der Maus spiielt bevor sie sie frisst.
Bomben müsste es meiner Meinung auch nicht geben, das ist fehlgeleitete wissenschaftliche Energie!
sie müssten halt dem George W. Bush mal eine Gratissitzung spendieren.
Mein Konsens und Rat: Gebt dem Thema eine Wendung und widmet euch dem Placebo-Effekt, StarBug hat es vorgemacht! 
GrüsschenArtemisia

----------


## Pianoman

Sorry, artemisia,  
ich wollte zu meinem Vorgreifen eigentlich schon eine Entschuldigung formulieren, hab es aber irgendwann wohl vergessen, sie zu notieren.  
Ich habe auch nur weitergeschrieben, weil ich eine Diskussion über mich und meine
Ansichten in meiner Gegenwart auch gerne selbst kommentiere, was Dich aber bestimmt nicht abhalten soll, diese Diskussion zu führen.  
Nichts für ungut.  
Pianoman 
Ps.: Im übrigen hast Du recht, was die Richtung der Diskussion angeht. Wir sollten tatsächlich nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass dieser Thread sich vorrangig mit der Frage beschäftigen sollte, ob die in der Biomediation beschriebenen Prozesse möglich sind und ob ihre (angeblichen) Erfolge auf dem Placebo-Effekt beruhen oder ob eine andere Begründung denkbar ist. Um diese Diskussion sinnvoll zu führen, besitzen wir taugliche Beurteilungsverfahren.

----------


## Sammlerin

*@pianoman* *danke, ist in Ordnung, schon gegessen!* *Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, ich bin in unkenntnis, was die Medizin angeht! hier gebe ich nur ein Stück meiner Weltanschauung preis, weil ich eben gern diskutiere.* *Auch will ich gern noch dazulernen und reflektier und korrigiere meine Ansichten!* *Goldige Grüsse von der Jägerin der Nacht ( jagend nach Schlaf?)*

----------


## Pianoman

Betrifft: Fernheilungen   Im Rahmen der Diskussion zur Wirksamkeit der Biomediation nach Philippi, hat die Forumsangehörige "mandalaya", die als augebildete Biosens die Biomediation beruflich betreibt, zum Nachweis der Wirksamkeit der Biomeditation "Fernheilungen" angeboten.  Dabei sei auf folgendes hingewiesen:   "Fernheilungen" lassen sich eigentlich mit dem Konzept der Biomediation nicht vereinbaren, weil das Verfahren körperbezogen ist - im Rahmen der Mediation legt der Therapeut dem Klienten an bestimmten Körperstellen sein Hände auf den Körper, weil dabei nach Ansicht der Biosens Energieströme in die Chakren (fiktive Zugänge zum Körper, die der Energieaufnahme dienen) fließen. Philippi distanziert sich auch auf seiner Homepage von anderern energetischen Heilverfahren, in denen Fernheilung zum Repertoire der Heilmaßnahme gehört.   Zitat: _An dieser Stelle möchte ich auch darauf hinweisen, dass die Biomeditation nicht mit Geistigem Heilen, Reiki oder Ähnlichem verglichen werden kann. Diese Methoden sind nur äußerlich ähnlich. Die Biomeditation unterscheidet sich von diesen und auch von verschiedenen anderen Meditationsformen ganz grundsätzlich._  www.biomez.com   Abgesehen also von der Frage, ob das Heilverfahren "Biomediation" auf Distanz überhaupt durchgeführt werden kann, stellen sich im Zusammenhang mit Fernheilungen noch ganz andere Fragen, u.a. technischer Natur.  Die zwei wesentlichsten Fragen, für die bisher keine nachvollziehbare Antwort aus den Kreisen der Geist-und Fernheiler vorliegt, betrifft den Vorgang des "Sendens von Energie":  1*. Die Idee der Fernheilung beruht auf der Hypothese, eine wie immer auch geartete Energie sei durch geistige Prozesse des Therapeuten zu beeinflussen, und zwar unabhängig von der Distanz zwischen Therapeut und Klient.*  *Dazu ist folgendes zu sagen: Die Beeinflussung von Energie(feldern) ist nur und auschließlich durch eine physikalische Wechselwirkung zwischen Materiebestandteilen machbar.*  *Allerdings sind die energetischen Prozesse im menschlichen Gehirn von so geringer Stärke, dass außerhalb des Gehirns keine messbare Umgebungsbeinflussung stattfindet. Um Gehirnströme abzuleiten, muß deshalb der direkte Kontakt mit der Körperoberfläche wie beispielsweise beim Messverfahren des EEG - gesichert sein. Auch andere Verfahren wie die CT , messen Prozesse im Gehirn, nicht aber außerhalb. Bis jetzt konnte nie eine geistige Beeinflussung von Materie oder Energiefeldern nachgewiesen werden. Wäre der Vorgang prinzipiell möglich, so müssten seine Auswirkungen auch außerhalb der Verfahren der Geist - und Fernheiler nachzuweisen sein.*   2*. Folgt man den Behauptungen der Geist- und Fernheiler, so haben weder die Distanz zum Klienten noch die geophysikalischen Umgebungsbedingungen zwischen Heiler und Klient eine Bedeutung für die "Sendung von Energie".*   *Gegen diese Hypothese spricht der unbestreitbare physikalische Lehrsatz, dass bei einer Abstrahlung von Energie die Abnahme der Strahlungsintensität bzw. der Leistungsdichte im freien Raum mit dem Quadrat der Entfernung erfolgt.*  *Deswegen haben z.B. Radiostationen nur eine begrenzte Reichweite, was jeder nachvollziehen kann, der auf einer längeren Autobahnfahrt ständig neue Sender auf seinem Autoradio einstellen muß.* *Zu der Leistungsabnahme durch die wachsende Entfernung zur Strahlungsquelle gesellen sich außerdem weite Störfaktoren wie zB. Gebirge oder große Bauten etc..*   *Weil aber offenbar diese Faktoren keine Rolle spielen, muß zwangsläufig der Schluß gezogen werden, dass eine unendlich große Energiemenge vom Heiler "abgegeben" wird, wenn keine bekannte physikalische Größe die Energiemenge signifikant verringert.*   *Wäre diese Schlußfolgerung falsch, müsste der Therapeut genau wissen, wieviel Energie er unter Berücksichtigung aller möglichen Störfaktoren absenden müsste, damit die für einen therapeutischen Effekt notwendige Energiemenge beim Klienten eintrifft. Dafür müßte dann bekannt sein, auf welcher Position auf der Erdoberfläche sich Klient und Therapeut aufhalten und wie die geophysikalischen Gegebenheiten zwischen ihnen sind. Außerdem müsste der Therapeut nicht nur in der Lage sein, die notwendige Energiemenge zu berechnen, sondern auch noch gezielt abgeben zu können. Da das sämtliche menschlichen Fähigkeiten bei weitem übersteigt, bleibt nur noch die Annahme der unbegrenzten Energiemenge.*   *Gegen eine unbegrenzt große Energiemenge spricht allerdings, dass wir seit etwa 1900 wissen, dass die Strahlungsmenge eines Körpers in Form von Quanten abgegeben wird. Die Quantentheorie verbietet eine unendliche Energiemenge.*    Zusammengefasst heißt das, dass die Hypothesen zur Fernheilung so, wie sie durch ihre Anwender dargestellt werden, falsch sein müssen, weil sie gegen die Gesetzmässigkeiten der Natur verstoßen. Oder aber, die Gesetzmässigkeiten der Natur sind falsch oder unvollständig. Dafür liegen keinerlei Anhaltspunkte, geschweige denn Nachweise vor.   Dementsprechend geartet sind dann auch die Ergebnisse wissenschaftlicher Forschungsprojekte zu dieser Thematik. Exemplarisch soll nur eine ganz aktuelle Untersuchung genannt werden:   _Das britischen Medizinjournal «The Lancet» berichtet vor kurzem über die Studie "Mantra II", die untersuchte, ob "Beten aus der Ferne" eine Verbesserung der Heilungschancen von Herzpatienten erreichen kann._  _Die US-Forscher stellten trotz intensiver Gebete keine Verbesserung für die Herzpatienten fest._  _Bei dem Experiment «Mantra II», an dem mehr als 700 Patienten in neun Kliniken teilnahmen, beteten verschiedene Gruppen für bestimmte Patienten. Diese Gebetsgruppen – Christen, Muslime, Juden und Buddhisten – versammelten sich auf Geheiß der Wissenschaftler außerhalb des Krankenhauses – also weit weg vom Patienten._  _Bei der Studie wurden 371 Patienten Gebetsgruppen zugeordnet, 377 Kranke bekamen keinen Beistand dieser Art. Zusätzlich erhielten die Hälfte der Patienten eine Therapie am Krankenbett, bei der sie unter anderem Musik hören konnten und von anderen Menschen berührt wurden – und die andere Hälfte der Kranken bekam nichts dergleichen. Das eindeutige Fazit: «Beten für Patienten, die andernorts behandelt werden, oder eine Therapie am Bett mit Musik und Berührung verbessert nicht messbar die klinischen Ergebnisse», fassen die Autoren unter Leitung von Prof. Mitchell Krucoff von der Duke University in Durham (US-Staat North Carolina) zusammen._  Aufgrund dieser und andere Studien zum gleichen Thema kommen die Forscher zu eindeutigen Ergebnissen. Vor allem in den USA, wo so genannte spirituelle Heiler seit Jahren vermehrt Zulauf haben, appellieren mittlerweile die Kritiker der Geist- und Fernheiler an die Hilfesuchenden, vollmundigen Heilversprechen mit Skepsis zu begegnen. "Bislang ist kein einziger Fall dokumentiert, in dem geistiges Heilen, Fürbitten oder ähnliche Verfahren nachweislich einen Kranken kuriert haben" - das ist das Fazit von Stephen Barrett, dem Vizepräsidenten des "National Council against Health Fraud" (Nationaler Rat gegen Gesundheitsbetrug). Der emeritierte Psychiater ist wissenschaftlicher Gutachter bei mehreren Fachjournalen und betreibt im Internet die Seite "Quackwatch" ("Kurpfuscher-Überwachung"), auf der er über umstrittene Therapien informiert.  Sucht man nach einer Erklärung für mögliche Erfolge der Geist- und Fernheiler, so kommt an der Erkenntnis nicht vorbei, dass ausschließlich die Selbstsuggestion des Klienten zu einer Zustandsverbesserung führen kann. Ob allerdings damit die z.Tl. grotesken Honorare an Heiler zu rechtfertigen sind, zweifele ich stark an.  Pianoman

----------


## Sammlerin

guten Abend,
Vielleicht gehört persönliche Fürbitte für einen Kranken auch zum Placebo-Effekt?
Dann müsste man sagen, es fördert den Heilungsprozess dadurch, dass der Patient weiss, dass vertraute Menschen wohlwollend an ihn denken/ ihn fördern.
ich stell mir vor, dass das bei mir den Selbstheilungsprozess fördern würde! 
Andererseits  bin ich froh, zu wissen, dass Fernheilung/ Besprechung oder Partnerzusammenführung ohne das Wissen des Betroffenen, NICHT MÖGLICH ist!
verstehe ich das so richtig, pianoman?

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo artemisia,  
im Zusammenhang mit geistigen Heilverfahren müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass ein möglicher positiver Effekt, d.h. eine Zustandsverbesserung, auf das Wissen um Fürsorge zurückzuführen ist. Deshalb vereinbaren professionelle Heiler auch Zeitpunkte, zu denen "gesendet" wird, weil dadurch der Klient sich eine Wirkung besser suggerieren kann.  
Fernheilung ist generell - zumindest unter Beachtung unserer Naturgesetze - nicht möglich; egal ob mit oder ohne Wissen der Betroffenen. Fernheiler können nicht heilen.  
Wie schon gesagt, der einzig denkbare Effekt beruht auf der Einbildungskraft des Klienten.  
Gute Nacht,  
Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

> Fernheilung ist generell - zumindest unter Beachtung unserer Naturgesetze - nicht möglich; egal ob mit oder ohne Wissen der Betroffenen. Fernheiler können nicht heilen.

 Damit wäre dann ja klar, daß die von Mandalaya angebotene "Fernbehandlung" Nonsens ist, oder?

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Frosch,   solange die Dame mandalaya (oder irgend ein ander Geist- und Fernheiler) nicht irgendeine schlüssige Erklärung dafür abliefert, wie der Prozess der Fernheilung unter Beachtung unbestreitbarer naturwissenschaftlicher Gesetzmässigkeiten funktionieren kann, kann man beruhigt von völligem Nonsens sprechen.   Erfolgt die Fernheilung als Rechtsgeschäft zwischen Heiler und Klient, würde ich auch von Betrug reden. Obwohl ich mittlerweile denke, dass jeder, der sich auf solche Verfahren einlässt, auf genügend neutrale Informationsquellen zurückgreifen kann um sich über das Verfahren ausreichend zu informieren. Mein Mitleid gegenüber denen, die nach zwangsläufigen Mißerfolgen nach dem Verbraucherschutz oder einem Rechtsanwalt schreien, hält sich in Grenzen.   Zu bedauern sind allerdings diejenigen, denen die Kritikfähigkeit im Laufe einer solchen Behandlung abhanden kommt. Wenn ein Mensch ein Jahr lang in eine solche Behandlung mitmachen könnte, um dann zu realisieren: "Ah, jetzt habe ich mich verrannt", und aussteigen würde, dann hätte er einen wichtigen Lernprozess gemacht, der ihn künftig für ideologische Beeinflussungsversuche sensibilisieren würde.   Aber gerade, weil es sich dabei um eine Form von psychischer Manipulation handelt, ist die Gefahr in Abhängigkeiten zu geraten, relativ groß. Bestimmte, immer wiederholte Rituale können endorphine Reaktionen (Endorphine: vom Gehirn ausgeschüttete, euphorisierende Substanzen) auslösen, die wiederum zu Suchtverhalten und emotionaler Regression führen können. Und auf diese Weise findet kein Lernen mehr statt. Erst nach einem meist schmerzhaften Prozess, erst, wenn die "Batterie" entgültig leer ist und jemand in einen derartigen Psychostress gerät, dass er nicht mehr die Kraft hat, die Fassade des Selbstbetrugs aufrechtzuerhalten, findet dann der Ausstieg aus solchen Heilverfahren - meist verbunden mit einer großen Seelenkrise - statt.  Nicht selten wird danach professionelle psychologische Betreuung benötigt.  Wenn jemand mit seinem ganzen Bewusstsein längere Zeiträuime hinweg von einer irrealen Ideenwelt besetzt gewesen ist, ist es fast so, als käme er vom Mond und müsste sich hier eine neue Identität aufbauen.  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

Betr.: Gute Geschäfte  Die Firma Philippi hat nach eigener Darstellung bisher ca. 1300 Biosens ausgebildet.  Damit erzielte sie -allein aus der Vermarktung des Begriffs Biosens, sonst gibt es keinen Grund für diese Ausbildung - einen Umsatz von etwa 2.7 Millionen Euro.  Dafür, dass mit dieser Ausbildung keinerlei offiziell anerkannte Qualifikation verbunden ist und insoweit auch für die Inhalte der Ausbildung (Dauer etwa 60-80 Stunden) sowie die Qualifikation der Dozenten keinerlei Anforderungen vorliegen, handelt es sich doch um ein nettes, dauerhaftes und wohl auch lukratives Geschäft.  Nicht umsonst hat der "Victor" ein Domizil, das wohl für die meisten Menschen unerschwinglich ist.    Pianoman

----------


## vjs

Hi Pianoman, 
möchtest Du in gewissen Ansätzen recht haben, so werde ich Dir einge Fragen zum Thema "Wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen" geben. Ist eine Mücke nachweissbar, wenn ich ihren Gewicht mit eine Wage für die LKWs ermitteln versuche (weil mir nichts anderes zur Verfügung steht)? Sie wiegt doch nichts, also es darf sie nicht geben. Wie ist es mit einer Zelle - sie besteht doch aus 80% aus etwas, was man als ein immaterieles Nichts bezeichnen darf? Wie erfahren die Zugvögel, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Rückflug ist? 
Und jetzt versetzt Du dich ca 500 Jahre zurück und versuche den Menschen zu erklären, wie ein Fernseh oder Dein Handy funftionieren. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du aus (für die damalige Zeit geltenden) Ethikgründen auf dem Scheiterhaufen verheitzt. So etwas haben damals auch Menschen erfahren, welche das wissenschaftlich nachgewiesene Faktum angezweifelt haben, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Das Problem ist, dass die wissenschaftliche Nachweisbarkeit von den Methoden und Werkzeugen abhängig ist, welche ihr in gegebenem Zeitalter zur Verfügung stehen. 
Wielleicht sollten wir das, was wir mit unserem Mitteln nichr ergründen können nicht verneinen oder verteuffeln, auch wenn sich vielleicht Jörg und H. Philippi etwas ünglücklich ausgedruckt haben. Ich glaube, wir sollen uns offen der Herausforderung des Unbekannten oder Unergrüdlichen stellen. 
Ich empfehle Dir sich mit Persönlichkeiten wie Tesla, Dr. Heissenberg, Einsteinn, Bohr, Prof. Popp (Nachweiss der Meridiane), Emoto (Wasser als Informationsträger) u.w.a (insbesonders Quantumphysik) befassen - sie haben nämlich die geistigen Schalplatten der Ära im letzten Jahrhundert ziemlich angekratzt und die Newtonische Weltanschauung damaliger Zeit auf dem Kopf gestellt. Alle müssten eigentlich nach Deiner Auffassung als Scharlatane abgestemmpelt werden.  *VJS*

----------


## Pianoman

@ VJS  *Zitat: ... möchtest Du in gewissen Ansätzen recht haben,*   Wenn die Ansätze richtig sind, stimmt in der Regel auch der Rest. Alte Regel der Mathematiklehrer...   *Zitat: Ist eine Mücke nachweissbar, wenn ich ihren Gewicht mit eine Wage für die LKWs ermitteln versuche (weil mir nichts anderes zur Verfügung steht)? Sie wiegt doch nichts, also es darf sie nicht geben.*   Zuerst einmal stimmt die Behauptung nicht, eine Mücke würde nichts wiegen. Sie beeinflusst auch die LKW-Waage. Deren Skala ist aber auf andere Gewichtsbereiche angelegt. Das ist eine pragmatische Entscheidung der Nutzer. Wäre die Gewichtskraftanzeige so konzipiert, dass sie den Zehntelgrammbereich darstellt, wäre auch das Gewicht der Mücke auf der LKW-Waage darstellbar.  Ich verrate Ihnen mal einen Trick: Wenn die Skala einer Waage zu grob gerastert ist, erhöhen Sie einfach die Stückzahl der zu wiegenden Gegenstände, bis Sie ein eindeutiges Ergebnis haben, dann teilen Sie den Meßwert durch die Anzahl der gewogenen Objekte, schon haben Sie das Gewicht für das Einzelstück. Funktioniert bestimmt.   Außerdem gibt es auch mehr Kriterien für die Existenz einer Mücke. Beispielsweise deren Stich. Und ihre Gesumme an meinem Ohr. Außerdem kann ich das Tierchen sehen, und wenn ich dann schnell genug bin, habe ich auch etwas amorphen Zellmatsch auf dem Arm kleben.   Im übrigen: Falls Sie mal eine Variante dieses unglaublich beknackte Beispiels suchen, wie wäre es denn mit ´nem Elefanten und ´ner Briefwaage. Und dann stellen Sie die Frage, ob der Elefant deswegen nicht existiert, weil er die Briefwaage zermatscht hat.   *Zitat: Wie ist es mit einer Zelle - sie besteht doch aus 80% aus etwas, was man als ein immaterieles Nichts bezeichnen darf?*   Tatsächlich? Also ich habe gelernt, das z.B. tierische Zellen etwa aus 80 - 85 % aus Wasser bestehen, dazu addieren sich 10 - 15 % Proteine, Lipide sind mit 2 - 4 % am Zellaufbau beteiliegt. Polysaccharide findet man in Mengenanteilen zwischen 0,2 - 1,4 %. Dann wäre da noch die DNS und die RNS, die zusammen etwa 1,2 % der Zellmasse ausmachen. Nicht zu vergessen diverse organische und anorganische Moleküle sowie Ionen, die insgesamt mit etwa 2 % vertreten sind.   Wo ist denn da das immaterielle Nichts ?  Und weil wir schon bei diesem schönen Begriff sind. Gibt es eigentlich auch ein materielles Nichts ? Und wodurch unterscheidet sich immaterielles Nichts vom normalen Nichts ?   *Zitat: Wie erfahren die Zugvögel, wann der richtige Zeitpunkt zum Rückflug ist?*  Keine Ahnung, da habe ich im Biologieunterricht wohl blaugemacht. Aber fragen wir doch mal einen Ornithologen, beispielsweise Franz Bairlein vom Institut für Vogelforschung, Wilhelmshaven:   _Aus einem Text von Bairlain: Lange Zeit herrschte die Annahme, dass Vogelzug unmittelbar durch Umweltfaktoren ausgelöst wird. Oft beschrieben ist so z.B. die Winterflucht: Massenzug von beispielsweise Mäusebussard, Eichelhäher und Buchfinken beim Auftreten von Kaltfronten oder nach Schneefall Auffällig sind auch massenhafte Rück-wanderungen bei Warmlufteinbrüchen in Mitteleuropa im Frühjahr. Kiebitze können in Mittelfrankreich ausharren, um dann bei günstiger Witterung von dort rasch in ihre mitteleuropäischen Brutgebiete einzu-wandern._  _Ganz anders ist dies jedoch bei den langstreckenziehenden Zugvögeln, die in den Tropen überwintern. Sie verlassen ihre Brutgebiete bereits mitten im Sommer, wenn noch ausgezeichnete Umweltbedingungen herrschen. Umgekehrt verlassen sie ihre tropischen Wintergebiete trotz dort herrschender weitgehender Konstanz der Umweltbedingungen so rechtzeitig und präzise, dass sie in ihre Brutgebiete alljährlich zu nahezu dem gleichen Termin zurückkehren._  _Als möglicher Auslöser für diesen präzisen Zugablauf wurde die jahreszeitliche Schwankung in der Tageslänge, die Photoperiode, vermutet. So stellte man sich vor, dass die abnehmende Tageslänge im Som-mer und Herbst den Zug gen Süden auslöst, die zunehmende Tageslänge im Frühjahr dagegen den Zug gen Norden. Für Vögel, die am Äquator überwintern, kann dies jedoch nicht funktionieren, da dort die Tageslänge das ganze Jahr über nahezu konstant ist. Dennoch aber kehren auch sie alljährlich im Frühjahr mit so hoher Präzision in ihre Brutgebiete zurück, dass sie deshalb oft auch als Kalendervögel bezeichnet werden._  _Grundlage hierfür ist, dass diese Vögel über ihren eigenen, einen angeborenen, Kalender verfügen, der ihnen den Zeitpunkt zum Aufbruch bestimmt, sei es im Herbst, wenn sie erstmals allein auf ihren ersten Wegzug gen Süden aufbrechen, oder im Frühjahr beim Heimzug aus dem Winterquartier. Dieser Entdeckung kam zugute, dass sich bei entsprechender Erfahrung junge Zugvögel per Hand mit der Pinzette aufziehen und anschließend sehr gut unter kontrollierten Bedingungen mit gleicher Tageslänge, Umge-bungstemperatur, Luftfeuchtigkeit und Futter im Käfig halten lassen. Hier zeigen sie ihr dem Freilandver-halten entsprechendes Zugverhalten. Sie sind im Käfig nur dann nachts aktiv, als Ausdruck ihres nächtli-chen Zuges, wenn sie auch im Freiland ziehen würden. Nur zu ihren arttypischen Zugzeiten zeigen sie im Käfig ihre nächtliche Zugunruhe._  _Diese nächtliche Zugunruhe hält über einige Wochen an, der Zeit, in der der Vogel im Freiland nach Afrika ziehen würde. Anschließend ist der Vogel für einige Wochen nachts wieder inaktiv, bevor im Frühjahr die nächtliche Zugunruhe wiederkehrt und dem Vogel den Aufbruch zum Heimzug bestimmt. Heute wissen wir, dass zahlreiche Zugvogelarten über einen solchen inneren Jahreskalender verfügen, der zeitlich richtig in entsprechende Zugdisposition (Zugwilligkeit) bringt und sicherstellt, dass sie zum richtigen Zeitpunkt zu ihrem Zug aufbrechen und ihn auch zeitgemäß beendigen._  _Die Menge an Zugunruhe, die vom Vogel in einer Zugsaison produziert wird, gibt im auch die Entfer-nung an, die er zurückzulegen hat. Arten, die nur sehr kurze Strecken ziehen, wie die auf Sardinien vor-kommende Sardengrasmücke, zeigen sehr wenig Zugunruhe, unsere heimische Mönchsgrasmücke, die in Spanien überwintert erheblich mehr entsprechend ihres weiteren Zugweges, aber nur halb so viel wie die doppelt so weit nach Westafrika ziehende Gartengrasmücke. Zwischen Zugweglänge und Gesamtmenge an im Käfig produzierter nächtlicher Zugunruhe besteht also ein enger Zusammenhang, als Ausdruck des artspezifisch angeborenen Zugverhaltens. Mit diesem angeborenen Programm können erstmals ziehende unerfahrene Jungvögel gleichsam automatisch ihre Winterquartiere erreichen: Sie brauchen nur solange zu fliegen, wie ihnen über ihr inneres Zugzeitprogramm vorgegeben ist, und erreichen so exakt ihr Ziel._   Aha, so ist das also: Innere Uhr, Instinkt, angeborenes Verhalten, genetisches Programm. Manchmal ganz hilfreich, einen Wissenschaftler zu befragen.   *Zitat: Und jetzt versetzt Du dich ca 500 Jahre zurück und versuche den Menschen zu erklären, wie ein Fernseh oder Dein Handy funftionieren. Wahrscheinlich würdest Du aus (für die damalige Zeit geltenden) Ethikgründen auf dem Scheiterhaufen verheitzt. So etwas haben damals auch Menschen erfahren, welche das wissenschaftlich nachgewiesene Faktum angezweifelt haben, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist.*   Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es nie einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis für die Tatsache gab, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist, ist mir nicht ganz klar, was Sie mit diesem Gedankenexperiment beweisen wollen.  Das heißt, es ist mir schon klar, dass es Ihnen darum geht, das Gerede von Philippi u.a. in den Rang innovativer Welterkenntnis zu erheben; und der Welt deutlich zu machen, dass die Skepsis gegenüber diesen "Erkenntnissen" genau so unberechtigt ist, wie Skepsis des spätmittelalterlichen Menschen gegenüber nichtreligiös begründeten Weltbildern.   Aber Sie verkennen eins dabei: Die Wissenschaftler, die schlimmstenfalls auf dem Scheiterhaufen gelandet sind, haben das gemacht, was wissenschaftliches Denken ausmacht. Sie haben sich der Beweiskraft des Faktischen hingegeben. Und damit mystisch-magischen Weltvorstellungen ein unangenehmes Ende bereitet.  Philippi allerdings macht das Gegenteil: Er baut wieder ein mystisch-magisches Weltbild auf. Und das mit den gleichen Elementen, die seit der Begründung moderen wissenschaftlichen Denkens als unbeweisbar oder nicht nachweisbar gelten.  Es ist doch wirklich erstaunlich, wie gewaltig die Terminologie der Paraphysik im Energiesektor tönt. Feinstoffliche Schwingungen, freie Energie, Tachyonen, Orgonenergie - es wimmelt von Strahlen, Kräften und Teilchen, die unbewiesen und unbeweisbar aber trotzdem munter durch das Universum toben und dabei um jeden Physiker einen riesigen Bogen schlagen, nur um weiterhin unentdeckt zu bleiben.  Aber solchen Hobbyphysikern wie Wilhelm Reich oder Viktor Schauberger oder auch "Victor" traut man mehr Nobelpreisverdächtiges zu als den zahlreichen kompetenten Vertretern der wissenschaftlichen Gemeinde. Dabei ist es fast schade, dass so manche wunderbare Idee beim Übergang von der Phantasie in die Realität spurlos ins Nichts verpufft.   *Zitat: Das Problem ist, dass die wissenschaftliche Nachweisbarkeit von den Methoden und Werkzeugen abhängig ist, welche ihr in gegebenem Zeitalter zur Verfügung stehen.*  Das ist richtig, deshalb ist ja auch soviel Skepsis angebracht, wenn Leute sich auf jahrtausende altes Wissen berufen.   *Zitat: Wielleicht sollten wir das, was wir mit unserem Mitteln nichr ergründen können nicht verneinen oder verteuffeln, auch wenn sich vielleicht Jörg und H. Philippi etwas ünglücklich ausgedruckt haben.*   Wer verteufelt denn wen? Es geht nur um Beweise, die der "Jörg" und der "Victor" nicht erbringen können.   Außerdem: Sie glauben doch wohl selbst nicht, dass ein Herr Lehnert (damit ist wohl "Jörg" gemeint) nach einem kommunikationswissenschaftlichem Studium an der GH Essen und ein Herr Philippi nach einem Studium der Psychologie (wer weiß wo) nicht ganz genau wissen, was sie der Welt erzählen. Und wenn doch, dann spricht das nicht unbedingt für ihre Qualität als Dozenten an der "Forschungs- und Lehrakademie für Bioenergetik und Bioinformatik.   Aber wir haben ja schon durch die Dame mandalaya gelernt, dass die Aussagen von Philippi nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Realität zu tun haben...  *Zitat. Ich glaube, wir sollen uns offen der Herausforderung des Unbekannten oder Unergrüdlichen stellen.*  Ja sicher.  Und zur Einstimmung schauen wir uns ´ne Dokumentation über Magie im 21. Jahrhundert an, beispielsweise den neuen HarryPotter-Film, danach gehen wir ein wenig Lichtnahrung essen, und zum Schluß besuchen wir noch die Schamanic-Akademie von Zero-Chief Manitou Stormy Horse in Kolbermoor bei Rosenheim.  Wenn wir dann im eigenen Heim die abendliche Entspannung durch das forcierte Abspielen vierstündiger Schallplatten mit Om-Rezitationen vollzogen haben, (vorausgesetzt, die Originale wurden in Nepal von kurdischen Mönchen in einer Klosterküche auf einer vom Dalai Lama handsignierten Wachsrolle eingespielt, um dem Fluch der modernen Technik zu entkommen), und uns das mit Hilfe von Teelichtern in Bewegung versetzte Mobile aus drei tanzenden Derwischen noch zu mehr als einem müdes Gähnen veranlasst, bietet sich vielleicht ein Stündchen holotropes Atmen an, um sich durch eine Wiedergeburtserfahrung der früheren Existenz als eigene Ur-Ur-Urgroßmutter aus der 2. Ramses`schen Dynastie zu vergewissern.   Und wenn das immer noch nicht genug an Herausforderungen ist, bietet sich der Kurs von Swami Nibayashi Schultze (ehemalig Eberhard Schultze, Grundschullehrer aus Buxtehude) an , der endlich auch ein Diplom im transretrograden Vollmondtrommeln erworben hat. Der bietet er jetzt ultimative Practitioner- (versuchen Sie mal dieses Wort auszusprechen) Ausbildungen in Power-Inside-Workshops an. Nach einem Wochenende Hardcore-Trommeln ist man nicht nur um eine interessante Erfahrung auf dem Großen Holzpfad reicher, sondern auch locker genug, um 500 Euro ohne Krampf in der Hand herüberzureichen.   Denn das ist die eigentliche Herausforderung des Unbekannten und Unerklärlichen, nämlich die Diskrepanz zwischen Erleuchtungsstand und Kontostand auf die Reihe zu bekommen.   *Zitat: Ich empfehle Dir sich mit Persönlichkeiten wie Tesla, Dr. Heissenberg, Einsteinn, Bohr, Prof. Popp (Nachweiss der Meridiane), Emoto (Wasser als Informationsträger) u.w.a (insbesonders Quantumphysik) befassen - sie haben nämlich die geistigen Schalplatten der Ära im letzten Jahrhundert ziemlich angekratzt und die Newtonische Weltanschauung damaliger Zeit auf dem Kopf gestellt. Alle müssten eigentlich nach Deiner Auffassung als Scharlatane abgestemmpelt werden.*  Es gehört schon unglaublich viel Unwissen und Verblendung dazu, Einstein, Heisenberg, Tesla und Bohr mit Emoto und F.A. Popp in einen Topf zu werfen.  Es gibt nämlich einen ganz wesentlichen Unterschied: Während die wissenschaftlichen Leistungen der Erstgenannten, die allesamt die Kriterien für wissenschaftliches Arbeiten erfüllen - Reproduzierbarkeit der Forschungsergebnisse, Falsifizierbarkeit, innere Konsistenz etc. - sind die beiden letztgenannten - sagen wir es vorsichtig - höchstenfalls Exoten der Wissenschaftsgemeinde.   Emoto (Politikwissenschaftler, also absoluter Fachmann auf dem Gebiet der Wasserphysik) hat über veränderte Kristallbildung eine emotionale Aufladung von Wasser versucht zu beweisen.  Damit bewegt er sich in Gemeinschaft mit Schauberger oder Graner, die ebenfalls besondere energetische Qualität von Wasser postulieren. Alle diese Versuchsergebnisse wurden mehrfach widerlegt.   Es gibt keinen begründeten Anlass, anzunehmen, dass Wasser als Lösungsmittel über das ihm zugeschriebene Gedächtnis verfügt. Im Gegenteil neueste Forschungsergebnisse deuten nämlich darauf hin, dass Wasser eher vergesslich ist. Einem Team um den Physiker Thomas Elsässer vom Max-Born-Institut in Berlin-Adlershof gelang es, die Moleküle eines dünnen Wasserfilms lokal zu bestimmten Schwingungen anzuregen, also Informationen zu speichern. Mit einer trickreichen Apparatur maßen die Forscher, wie lange diese Schwingungsveränderung gespeichert bleibt - ganze 50 Femtosekunden. Eine Femtosekunde ist der millionste Teil einer milliardstel Sekunde. Elsässer bestreitet deshalb, dass die Information eines Wirkstoffs in einer Hochpotenz noch existent sein könnte. "Unsere Ergebnisse zeigen explizit, dass es diesen molekularen Abdruck im Wasser nicht gibt. Dieses Phänomen kann man mit Sicherheit ausschließen." Dieses Ergebnis hat seine Ursache darin, das Wassermoleküle ständig in Bewegung sind und die Wasserstoffbrücken, die Wassermoleküle kurzfristig aufbauen, eben nur eine durchschnittliche Bindungsdauer von etwa 50 Femtosekunden haben.  Alle diesbezüglichen Versuche von Benveniste,1988, Ennis 2001, Rey 2003, Schmidt, Süß und Nieber 2004 (oder eben Emoto) deren positive Nachweise für das Vorhandensein eines Wassergedächtnisses jeweils lautstark gefeiert wurden, haben sich nach Überprüfungen als fehlerhaft und nicht reproduzierbar herausgestellt.  In der Schweiz ist es seit 1999 verboten, mit einer therapeutischen Wirkung des Wassers zu werben. Wasser gilt auch in Deutschland als Lebensmittel und darf nach dem LFGB-Gesetz (Lebensmittel- und Futtergesetzbuch) nicht mit unbelegten gesundheitsbezogenen Angaben beworben werden. Im Jahr 2005 wurde in Neuseeland die Vertriebsfirma für Grander-Wasser zu einer Strafe und zu Schadensersatz von umgerechnet 72.000 € verurteilt. Die Richterin im Verfahren bezeichnete die entsprechenden Produkte als Quacksalberei und Pseudowissenschaft.   An der Universität Würzburg wurde kürzlich ein Versuch mit besonders seniblen Personen duchgeführt, die angeblich - je nach Behandlungsmethode - Unterschiede zwischen belebtem und nicht behandeltem Leitungswasser erkennen können. Nach Verblindung , d.h. wenn die Probanten nicht wussten, was sie tranken, wurden allerdings keine Unterschiede mehr erkannt.   Aber wahrscheinlich waren die Untersuchungsmethoden falsch und die Wissenschaftler verblendet.  F.A. Popp ist nun ein ganz besonderer, vielleicht auch tragischer Fall. Nachdem ihm 1980 von der Universität Marburg der Lehrstuhl entzogen wurde, weil sich die Richtung seiner Forschung - dank seiner phantasiereichen Spekulationen über die Bedeutung seiner Forschungsergebnisse zur „Emission von Biophotonen" - immer mehr von den Grundsätzen wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens entfernte, betreibt dieser heute ein privatwissenschaftliches Institut und beschäftigt sich mit dem Nachweis von Qualitätsunterschieden in Lebensmitteln.  Popps Forschungsgebiet war die Biophotonik. Dabei griff er aber auf die Arbeiten von Terence Quickenden in Australien zurück, der der erste war, der biologische Lichtabstrahlung durch Photonenzählung gemessen hat. Erst mehrere Jahre später hat F.A. Popp in die bereits bestehende Biophotonik seine Vorstellungen von „kohärenten Biophotonen“ als Dirigenten der Lebensvorgänge eingebracht. Da er nie Beweise für seine Vermutungen vorlegen konnte, sie aber ständig als Tatsachen behauptete, hat er die gesamte Fachrichtung der Biophotonik für viele Jahre für viele in Deutschland in Mißkredit gebracht. Die Folge davon ist, daß heute die Forschung in der Biophotonik in anderen Ländern, wie Japan, Kanada, USA, und Australien eine sehr starke Stellung hat, während sie in Deutschland immer noch gegen die unwissenschaftlichen Anmaßungen der Poppgruppe verteidigt werden muß. Aber ich will hier das Thema Biophotonik nicht weiter vertiefen, da in diesem Forum auch schon ein Thread darüber existiert.   Zur Behauptung, Popp wäre der Nachweise der Meridiane gelungen, erlaube ich mir jedoch eine Anmerkung: Dr.med.Klaus-Peter Schlebusch, ZDN, Gesellschaft zur Dokumentation für Naturheilverfahren mbH, Dr.med.Walburg Maric-Oehler, 1. Vorsitzende der Deutschen Ärztegesellschaft für Akupunktur /DÄGfA/, International Council of Medical Acupuncture (ICMART), und Professor Dr.rer.nat.habil. Fritz-Albert Popp, International Institute of Biophysics, also ausgewiesen neutrale Fachleute, denen man jede Subjektivität absprechen muss, haben mit Hilfe einer Wärmebildkamera Temperaturunterschiede im menschlichen Körper sichtbar gemacht, die angeblich auf den Fluss von Energie in Meridianen zurück zuführen sei. Animiert wurde dieser angebliche Energiefluss durch eine angezündete Moxibustions-Zigarre aus Beifuß, die sich in der Nähe einer Körperstelle befand, an der eine Meridianstruktur vorliegen soll.  Wenn die Foscher recht haben sollten, liegt damit ein messtechnischer Beweis vor, allerdings immer noch kein anatomischer Nachweis. In der Untersuchung selber wurde jede andere Möglichkeit der Körpererwärmung (erhöhte Durchblutung, nervöse Reaktion etc.) ausgeschlossen bzw. nicht untersucht.  Außerdem haben die Forscher einen weiteren Kardinalfehler begangen: Sie haben ein beobachtetes Phänomen kausal einer unbewiesenen Ursache zugeschrieben, deren Existenz für sie außer Frage stand. Damit erfüllt diese Untersuchung nicht mehr die Kriterien wissenschaftlichen Arbeitens. Und so wie glaube, mich erinnern zu können, ist der Versuch aus diesen Gründen schon mehrfach nachhaltig zerlegt worden.   Das allerdings stört die Vertreter der Akkupunktur oder der anderer Verfahren der Bioenergetik genau so wenig, wie es zu anderen Zeiten die Anhänger der Homöopathie begeistert hat, dass Popp ohne einen wissenschaftlichen Nachweis zu erbringen, behauptete, mit seinen Photonen die Wirkung von homöopathischen Präparaten bis zu einer Potenz von D12 nachweisen zu können. Erfreut hat es andere esoterische Heiler auch, dass Popp verkündete, „dass es keine Tumorzellen gibt, sondern, dass Krebs nur eine ‚Kohärenzstörung’ ist, die in der Kommunikation über Licht stattfindet’“. Hauptsache, es hört sich nach Wissenschaft an.  Ich finde es nach wie vor belustigend, wie sich die esoterische Gemeinde wie eine Horde ausgehungerte Hyänen auf jeden noch so fadenscheinigen "Beweis" der Wissenschaft stürzt, wenn dieser nur irrationale Denkmodelle bestätigt, während jeder Gegenbeweis als Nachweis für die Untauglichkeit der Wissenschaft gilt. Es wäre nur einmal interessant, ob die Kritik an wissenschaftlicher Arbeitsweise auch dann aufrecht erhalten würde, wenn tatsächlich ein wissenschaftlich haltbarer Nachweis für eine esoterische Theorie gefunden worden wäre.    Ach ja: Womit speziell soll ich mich in der QuantumPhysik (in Deutschland sagt man Quantenphysik) beschäftigen ? Besonders im Zusammenhang mit der Theomedizin ? Liefert die Quantenphysik einen Nachweis für eine ubiquitäre Energie ? Sind Kenntnisse in der Quantenphysik die Vorraussetzung für Biosens ?   Und außerdem: Sollte wir uns nicht "der Herausforderung des Unbekannten oder Unergrüdlichen stellen" ? Das hat aber mit Quantenphysik nun überhaupt nichts zu tun.    Pianoman (irritiert)

----------


## Frosch

> Aber wir haben ja schon durch die Dame mandalaya gelernt, dass die Aussagen von Philippi nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Realität zu tun haben...  *Zitat. Ich glaube, wir sollen uns offen der Herausforderung des Unbekannten oder Unergrüdlichen stellen.*  Ja sicher.  Und zur Einstimmung schauen wir uns ´ne Dokumentation über Magie im 21. Jahrhundert an, beispielsweise den neuen HarryPotter-Film, danach gehen wir ein wenig Lichtnahrung essen, und zum Schluß besuchen wir noch die Schamanic-Akademie von Zero-Chief Manitou Stormy Horse in Kolbermoor bei Rosenheim.  Wenn wir dann im eigenen Heim die abendliche Entspannung durch das forcierte Abspielen vierstündiger Schallplatten mit Om-Rezitationen vollzogen haben, (vorausgesetzt, die Originale wurden in Nepal von kurdischen Mönchen in einer Klosterküche auf einer vom Dalai Lama handsignierten Wachsrolle eingespielt, um dem Fluch der modernen Technik zu entkommen), und uns das mit Hilfe von Teelichtern in Bewegung versetzte Mobile aus drei tanzenden Derwischen noch zu mehr als einem müdes Gähnen veranlasst, bietet sich vielleicht ein Stündchen holotropes Atmen an, um sich durch eine Wiedergeburtserfahrung der früheren Existenz als eigene Ur-Ur-Urgroßmutter aus der 2. Ramses`schen Dynastie zu vergewissern.   Und wenn das immer noch nicht genug an Herausforderungen ist, bietet sich der Kurs von Swami Nibayashi Schultze (ehemalig Eberhard Schultze, Grundschullehrer aus Buxtehude) an , der endlich auch ein Diplom im transretrograden Vollmondtrommeln erworben hat. Der bietet er jetzt ultimative Practitioner- (versuchen Sie mal dieses Wort auszusprechen) Ausbildungen in Power-Inside-Workshops an. Nach einem Wochenende Hardcore-Trommeln ist man nicht nur um eine interessante Erfahrung auf dem Großen Holzpfad reicher, sondern auch locker genug, um 500 Euro ohne Krampf in der Hand herüberzureichen.

 Pianoman, jetzt haben Sie doch wirklich die Biomeditation vergessen in dem wochenfüllenden Programm, tsts.   :c_laugh:   :c_laugh:  
Hervorragender Beitrag, danke.  
Mir ist aber nicht ganz klar, was VJS überhaupt ausdrücken wollte mit seinem Beitrag außer daß wieder mal die beiden Namen fielen. Da Sie aber auch irritiert sind, bin ich scheinbar nicht alleine. 
Der Frosch

----------


## Pianoman

Genau die gleiche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt. Das war wohl auch die Ursache für die Irritation.  
Der Pianoman

----------


## Frosch

Pianoman,  
vielleicht "klärt" VJS uns noch auf? 
Abwartend, der Frosch

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Frosch,   ich nehme an, dass es bei diesem einen Besuch wohl bleiben wird.   Worüber ich mich wundere, ist, dass die Philippi-Organisation sich nicht mal ein bißchen Mühe macht, ihren Biosens ein wenig mehr Diskussionsfähigkeit zu verschaffen.   Und der Rest, der Bedenken hat, ist ja eh unheilbar.  Pianoman (achselzuckend)

----------


## Frosch

> Worüber ich mich wundere, ist, dass die Philippi-Organisation sich nicht mal ein bißchen Mühe macht, ihren Biosens ein wenig mehr Diskussionsfähigkeit zu verschaffen.

 Hallo Pianoman,  
so wie ich diese verschiedenen Auftritte (M und VJS) hier sehe, sollen die gar nicht diskutieren, sondern nur ihre Biomeditation etc. anpreisen, an den Mann/die Frau bringen und wohl auch möglichst viele dazu bringen, diesen Lehrgang zu machen. 
Dieser einmalige Auftritt des VJS macht die ganze Sache nur wieder unglaubwürdiger, aber immerhin hat mal wieder jemand pro Philippi gesprochen. 
Sie schrieben weiter oben, daß Philippi ein Domizil hat, welches für Otto Normal eher unerschwinglich ist, irgendwie muß das ja finanziert werden. 
Kennen Sie P.'s Domizil? 
Frosch

----------


## Pianoman

Es ist ja nun schon ein Weile her, dass hier der "*Theomedizin*" ein wenig auf den Zahn gefühlt wurde.  
Aber die Dinge entwickeln sich. Mittlerweile haben der "*Victor*" und der "*Jo*", dem wir das Eingangsposting dieses Threads verdanken, die zweifelhafte Ehre, der ausschließliche Anlass einer Website zu sein.   *Theomedizin.org Kritische Informationen zur Theomedizin und Viktor Philippi* 
Lesen und genießen: So geht "Heiler in Deutschland". 
Ps: Ich habe nichts damit zu tun. Diesmal nicht. Ischschwöre.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman, 
"Ps: Ich habe nichts damit zu tun. Diesmal nicht. Ischschwöre." 
Nicht mal in beratender Funktion? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Nicht mal in beratender Funktion.  
Wobei natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass der Betreiber der Website, der eine ziemlich Fleißarbeit leistete, sich auch auf Patientenfragen.de umgesehen hat. 
Aber bezüglich der persönlichen und geschäftlichen Biographie Philippis habe ich doch einiges erfahren, was mir bisher völlig unbekannt war. 
Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich mich in den vergangenen zwei Jahren mit der *Theomedizin* nicht mehr beschäftigt habe. 
Aber solange noch Philippis Ex-Patienten (obwohl, er darf ja keine Heilbehandlungen durchführen) also besser Ex-Klienten, sich selbst als Heiler berufen fühlen und für die Erleuchtung 2200 Euronen nebst Nebenkosten überweisen, dürfte es sich noch lohnen.  
Aber *Reiki* sollte "Vic" eine Mahnung sein. Märkte sind begrenzt. 
Insofern gebe ich die Hoffnung auf die Selbstheilungskräfte der Ökonomie nicht auf.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo pianoman, 
"Insofern gebe ich die Hoffnung auf die Selbstheilungskräfte der Ökonomie  nicht auf." 
Ich glaube, das ist das Beste, was man da tun kann. Qualität wird sich immer durchsetzen, was nichts taugt wird der Markt gnadenlos ausmerzen, früher oder später.
Jetzt gilt es nur noch herauszufinden, was ist in diesem Zusammenhang Qualität. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

> Ps: Ich habe nichts damit zu tun. Diesmal nicht. Ischschwöre.

 Da fällt mir eine Signatur ein, die Du mal hier hattest: "Sind Sie sicher?"  :cool_5:  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## der Suchende

ich wünschte mir es wird jeden Tag über diese üble Person Viktor Philippi berichtet. Das ganze Unheil, was er mir und meiner Familie angetan hat, da er meiner nun Ex-Frau eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst hat, ist unerträglich. Mein ganzes Leben wurde damit zerstört und es gibt viele weitere "Opfer".

----------

